# Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

Moin,

da ich sehr gern in extrem kleinen und flachen Gräben auf Aal gehe und mir sonst nie einer glaubt, dass man da überhaupt irgendwas fangen geschweige denn dort überhaupt angeln kann, habe ich den gestrigen Verdauungs- und Ausnüchterungs - Spaziergang mal genutzt, um von meinem Lieblings - Aalgraben mal ein paar Bilder zu machen. Ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, in dem Graben habe ich schon Aale bis 4 Pfund gefangen. Man soll sich wundern, was sich da so alles herumtreibt... 

Gerade in Norddeutschland hat man fast immer irgendwo einen vergleichbaren Graben in der Nähe. Und niemand schenkt solchen "Gewässern" Beachtung - Ein Fehler!!! Man muss es einfach nur mal antesten...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


Der Oberlauf: Breite: 50-90cm, Tiefe: 5-10cm Aale: bis 1500g!


----------



## zole (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

genau in einem solchen bach fange ich döbel und bafos. allerdings an manchen stellen bis 40cm tief


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ein Stückchen weiter, der Graben ist schon breiter... aber "breit" immer noch nicht. Hier konnte ich schon Hechte beobachten, die praktisch so lang waren wie der Graben breit! Vor allem zur Laichzeit, sieht man immer wieder mal schöne Schnabeltiere in dem Rinnsal. Als Kinder haben wir die dann mit der Schlinge gefangen...|rotwerden|rotwerden Heute interessieren mich hier nur noch die Aale, und das zu recht...|rolleyes

Breite: 1-1,50m, Tiefe 10-20cm!


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das schwierigste Stück. Kraut ohne Ende!! Da erfordert es massives Gerät. Ich verwende 2,40m lange Teleskop - Pilkruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 300g:vNormalerweise verabscheue ich Teleruten und würde die Dinger nicht mit ´ner Kneifzange anfassen, aber da ich diese Gräben mit dem Fahrrad abklappere, sind sie hier ideal! Auf die Rolle (DAIWA AG 5000) kommt eine 45er Monoschnur. Den Haken knote ich direkt an die Haupschnur. Als Haken verwende ich Gamakatsu Wurmhaken Größe 1/0 bis 5/0, da kommen dann zwei bis fünf Tauwürmer drauf. Einen "Drill" gibt es nicht! Hängt ein Aal am Haken, heißt es: Kraft gegen Kraft und raus damit, egal wie groß! Die Posen sind Eigenbau und tragen ca 2 Gramm. Die Kunst besteht darin, im Dunkeln den Köder samt Pose in den kaum Bierdeckelgroßen Löchern im Kraut abzusetzen.|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das letzte Stück. Hier ist der Graben schon ein Graben... Aale gibt´s hier reichlich, allerdings auch schon mehr kleine. Dafür hängen ärgerlicherweise auch immer mal wieder Schleien bis über 6 Pfund am Haken...|rolleyes An dieser Stelle hat sich übrigens auch mein Nachbar versenkt Ein paar Meter weiter beginnt das Naturschutzgebiet, da ist angeln tabu, na ja, meistens jedenfalls Hier hatte ich auch mal einen gut zweistelligen Karpfen. Wie der überhaupt in dem knapp 30cm tiefen Wasser schwimmen konnte, war mir echt ein Rätsel...#c Ich konnte danach jedenfalls einpacken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So nen schicken Graben gab es bei uns auch mal. Leider ist der so genannten "Renaturierungsmaßnahmen" zum Opfer gefallen. Das, was noch übrig geblieben ist, darf keine Sau mehr betreten. Abgesehen von einigen Damen und Herren Ornitologen, die meinen, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Schade, schade, schade ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Dieses Naturparadies wird leider auch in absehbarer Zeit dem Bau der A26 zum Opfer fallen...:c


----------



## versuchsangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Interresante Sache

Glaube das kostet einiges an Überwindung dort zu angeln.
Kann mir auch vorstellen das Spaziergänger mitleidig lächeln wenn du da mit ner Rute sitzt die mehr als doppelt so lang wie das Gewässer breit ist.
Aber der Erfolg gibt dir recht.
Naja ich denk mal bei uns in der Ecke gibt es keine solchen Gräben.Vielleicht Richtung Oder aber da ist der Aalbestand im Eimer.(Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)
Eine Frage noch angelst du nur mit einer Rute?
Reicht ja im Prinzip um das gesamte " Gewässer " abzudecken.


----------



## Justhon (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi!

Das ist ein wirklich sehr interessantes Thema, das muss auch ne tolle Angelei sein. Das Gesicht von den Spaziergängern will ich sehen, wenn du aus dem Graben nen 1500gr. Aal holst|supergri




Umso schlimmer ist dann die Sache mit den Baumaßnahmen:c:c


MfG


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@versuchsangler

ich fische meistens mit zwei Ruten. Da gibt es überall diese Übergänge, wo die Bauern vom Feldweg auf ihre Felder fahren. Eine Rute vor`s Rohr und eine dahinter. Läuft es gut, beschränke ich mich auf eine Rute...

Die Spaziergänger haben mich mitunter wirklich schon ausgelacht. Allerdings schwinge ich mich meistens erst gegen 22.00 Uhr auf´s Rad. Wenn es erstmal Dunkel ist, habe ich da meine absolute Ruhe. Es seie denn, mein Nachbar ist mit...|rolleyes


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Danke für diesen sehr ergiebigen und interessanten Beitrag! #6
Diese Bewässerungsgräben gibt es ja auch in Ostfriesland sehr häufig, allerdings hätte ich niemals einen solchen Reichtum kapitaler Fische darin vermutet. |kopfkrat


----------



## Mendener (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nabend Carsten,

sehr schöner Bericht und Bilder. In solchen Gräben würde ich nicht mit so großen Hechten rechnen #6 sehr interessant ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Mendener schrieb:


> In solchen Gräben würde ich nicht mit so großen Hechten rechnen #6 sehr interessant ...


 
Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Ich kenne sicher zig Kilometer solcher Gräben in der Marsch zwischen Elbe und Oste und ich habe schon viele kapitale Fänge darin gemacht. Der Trick ist, einfach da zu angeln, wo eigentlich kein normaler Mensch überhaupt auf die Idee kommen würde. |rolleyes Wie gut, dass ich nicht normal bin...


----------



## Fischpaule (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin
Sehr schöner Beitrag
Bin als Kind auch viel in Melorationsgräben angeln gegangen und habe die schönsten Fische gefangen und als ich dann den E-Schein hatte und in solchen kleinen Gräben Bestandsaufnahmen gemacht habe, war ich schlichtweg platt, wie viele Fische da drin sind und wie viele Arten.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Naglfar (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Krass! Auf so eine Idee muß man überhaupt mal kommen. Ich würde mich ja kaputt lachen, wenn ich jemand an so einem Graben angeln sehen würde. Aber jetzt.....
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rechtlichen aus? Wird ja kaum jemand als Fischgewässer gepachtet haben. Einfach den Anlieger oder den Bauern fragen, oder wie geht Ihr da so vor? Einfach so losangeln werdet Ihr ja wohl kaum, oder doch?


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Naglfar schrieb:


> Krass! Auf so eine Idee muß man überhaupt mal kommen. Ich würde mich ja kaputt lachen, wenn ich jemand an so einem Graben angeln sehen würde. Aber jetzt.....
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rechtlichen aus? Wird ja kaum jemand als Fischgewässer gepachtet haben. Einfach den Anlieger oder den Bauern fragen, oder wie geht Ihr da so vor? Einfach so losangeln werdet Ihr ja wohl kaum, oder doch?


 
Man muss sich auf jeden Fall vorher erkundigen. Wasserwirtschaftsamt, Schleusenverband, Bauern etc. In meinem Fall war es allen egal, ob ich dort fischen gehe oder nicht. Ich bin ja sowieso der Einzige! Die Grenze zum Fischschon- und Naturschutzgebiet verläuft in meinem Falle genau auf dem Feldweg. Alles, was (von Neu Wulmstorf kommend) auf der rechten Seite liegt, ist Schutzzone, alles was links liegt, ist OK. Den Graben am rechten Wegesrand darf ich also (theoretisch) nicht befischen... Lohnt sich auch eh´nicht|rolleyes Wichtig ist auch, dass der Graben eine direkte Verbindung zum Hauptgewässer hat, damit ein Aalaufstieg überhaupt möglich ist. Außerdem macht es einen Unterschied, ob die Verbindung durch ein Schöpf- oder ein Pumpwerk besteht. Schöpfwerke sind für kleine Aale gut passierbar, Pumpwerke häckseln alles, was auch nur einen Versuch wagt. Leider werden immer mehr Schöpfwerke durch Pumpen ersetzt...:c


----------



## Lorenz (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Echt geile Fischerei!
Macht bestimmt tierisch viel Spass!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Tolle Fischerei in den Gräben!

Grad hab ich`s mir gedacht. Ohne Verbindung zu einem anderen Gewässer wäre dort längst kein so großer Fischreichtum...
Was machst du eigentlich, wenn ein Brassen v)
am Haken hängt? :q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich, wenn ein Brassen v)
> am Haken hängt? :q:q


 
Dann würg´ich den, bis er blau wird...

Nein, Brassen habe ich dort erstaunlicherweise noch nie gefangen. Aber wenn´s ein ordentlich dicker ist, würde ich auch den mitnehmen...|supergri


----------



## Naglfar (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich such schon die ganze Zeit nach neuen Gewässern. Jetzt weiß ich, nach was ich noch schauen kann. 
Mit Verbindung zu anderen großen Gewässern, kann ich mir das richtig geil vorstellen. Einen Graben in ähnlicher Größe und Verbindung zu einem Fluß (in welchem auch Aale gut vorkommen, zumindest früher) kenne ich, da mein Vater vor paar Jahren die Wiese fast gekauft hätte, durch welchen er fließt. Werde mal den Bauer mal fragen. Der lacht mich bestimmt aus.

Tolle Idee!


----------



## Dorschalex (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Geht das auch wenn der bach zu einem kleinen see fließt? Oder muss man da im See angeln?


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wenn´s in dem See Aale gibt, sind in dem Bach erst recht welche...


----------



## Janni WST (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist ein tolles Gewässer zum pöddern! In solchen Gräben hab ich damit auch schon gut gefangen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Moin!!!:vik:

Das war wirklich ein toller Bericht!!!#6

Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es auch einen solchen Graben. Er hat Verbindung mit einem Fluß und dieser mit der Nordsee. |rolleyes

Im Fluss haben wir Probleme mit Wollhandkrabben.:v 

Weiter oben fließt er durch ein Revier, wo ich öfters mit zur Jagd gehe. Da bietet es sich ja an nach der Jagd auf Aal zu angeln.|kopfkrat

Bericht folgt!

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## andre23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

...genau so kenn ich das auch carsten...


----------



## angler23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also ich finde dieses Thema totaal interessant #6und es faszinierend das die Aale aus dem großen Gewässer in den Grabe ziehen und dort bleiben! Hast du ne Erklärung dafür?Und das man die in so flachem Wasser nichtmal sieht. Mit welchem Gewässer ist deine Au den verbunden liegt das an der Nord- oder Ostsee? Mir ist aufgefallen dass an der Nordseeküste mehr Aale gefangen werden als an der Ostsee was eig auch logisch ist weil die Aale ja viel weiter wandern müssen um dort hinzuglangen. Kommen bei dir denn mehr Aale im Graben als in dem eigentlichen Gewässer vor?


----------



## Meeres_Angler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin 
wenn man das "gewässer" so sieht glaubt man nicht unbedingt das da überhaupt fische drin sind.
aber ein freund von mir ist rentner und hat zeit. und wenn er auf ale geht, geht er immer an so einen graben und er sagt das läuft immer super auf ale.
die besten hatten über 1 kg.
also warum nicht.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



angler23 schrieb:


> Also ich finde dieses Thema totaal interessant #6und es faszinierend das die Aale aus dem großen Gewässer in den Grabe ziehen und dort bleiben! Hast du ne Erklärung dafür?Und das man die in so flachem Wasser nichtmal sieht. Mit welchem Gewässer ist deine Au den verbunden liegt das an der Nord- oder Ostsee? Mir ist aufgefallen dass an der Nordseeküste mehr Aale gefangen werden als an der Ostsee was eig auch logisch ist weil die Aale ja viel weiter wandern müssen um dort hinzuglangen. Kommen bei dir denn mehr Aale im Graben als in dem eigentlichen Gewässer vor?


 
Die Erklärung, warum sich die Aale in diesen Minigräben aufhalten, ist einfach: Erstens erwärmen sich die Gräben im Frühjahr extrem schnell, was die Aale magnetisch anzieht. Zweitens gibt es dort Unmengen von Nahrung, also bleiben sie gleich da! Das Wasser ist voll von Insektenlarven, Flohkrebsen, Stichlingen und Wasserschnecken. Bei Starken Regenfällen werden Massen von Schnecken, Würmern, Grashüpfern und anderen Insekten hinengespült. So ist der Tisch für die Aale immer reich gedeckt. Angelt doch mal mit Grashüpfern auf Aal, ihr werdet euch wundern... Wenn im Hochsommer die großen und breiten Gräben anfangen zu "kochen", bleibt das Wasser in den kleinen und schattigen Gräben immer noch angenehm kühl und sauerstoffreich, so dass bald noch mehr Aale zuwandern. Erst mit den ersten Frösten verschwinden die Burschen wieder in tieferes Wasser. Oft alle gleichzeitig. Wenn man dann den Zeitpunkt abpasst, zb nach dem ersten Frost in einer Neumondnacht, sollte man einen großen Eimer mitnehmen, wenn man sich an die Grabenmündung setzt...|rolleyes
"Meine" Gräben münden übrigens über tausend Umwege in die Alte Süderelbe, dann in die Elbe und dann (natürlich) in die Nordsee.
Es gibt übrigens eine A(a)llgemein gültige Faustregel: Wo es Wollhandkrabben gibt, gibt es *IMMER* auch Aale!


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

War letztes Jahr dazu ein Bericht in der Esox.
Ich angele viel in solchen Gräben. Einige waren nur knapp 20-30 cm breit und nur ein paar Zentimeter tief.
Tolle Aale gefangen. Selten einen unter 500 gr. Meistens waren alle um die 1000 gr. schwer.

Sven


----------



## catch-and-release (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mich sch**** an..ich würde so gerne mal in so einem Graben auf Aale angeln..was ja eigentlich möglich wäre nur würde ich keinen Aal fangen. Bis zu mir in die Schweiz (mittendrinn) wandert sowieso kein normaler Aal..wenn mal einer gefangen wird in irgendeinem See sind es zufallsfänge welche 1 mal in 5 Jahren vorkommen. Durch all diese Kraftwerke und verbauungen kommt kein Aal durch...einen Graben mit 1m Breite hätten wir hier aber ob sich hier ein versuch lohnt auf Aal?glaub ich nicht.


----------



## NixNeues (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein Interessantes Gespräch mit einem Anglerkollegen.

Der hat Mir das gleiche mit den Gräben erzählt.

Allerdings lässt sich die Gewässerkarte Hamburg darüber nicht aus.
Da sind zwar jede Menge Gräben eingezeichnet mehr aber auch nicht!
Ausser ein Großes Schongebiet in der Nähe von Neu Wulmstorf wo die Gräben als "Verboten" gekennzeichnet sind.

Wenn Ich nach diesem Schongebiet gehe dürfte im Umkehraschluß in den anderen Gräben das Fischen erlaubt sein |kopfkrat

Allerdings möchte Ich Mich nicht in die Nesseln setzten.


----------



## angler23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Aber ich verstehe immernoch ncih wie man in so einem Grabe angelt eig müssten die Fische einen doch sofort sehen oder das Getrampel am ufer spüren angelt ihr denn ein paar meter vom Standplatz entfernt oder wie?|kopfkrat Wieviele Aale angelt ihr denn so pro Nacht ich stell mir dass irgendwie so vor dass in so einem kleinen Grabe ja irgendwann auch alle weggeangelt sind!;+ Aber wenn diese Gräben so leicht zugänglich sind lohnt es sich denn da zu angeln theoretisch könnte man doch einfach ne Aalschnur legen|rolleyes oderfunktioniert das nicht?


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@3
Aalschnur fällt von vornherein flach. Ich bin Angler, kein Berufsfischer. Nicht die Masse zählt, sondern der Spaß...

Mit dem Getrampel muß man natürlich schon vorsichtig sein. Wer wie ein läufiges Rhinozeros durch´s Dickicht bricht, wird wohl wenig erfolg an solchen Gewässern haben. Ich "schleiche" mich an eine vielversprechende Stelle an, lege die Montage ab und warte biertrinkend aus einiger Entfernung ab, was passiert. Bei einem Biss gehe ich zügigen Schrittes, aber ohne Gestampfe zu meiner Rute und zeige dem Aal, wo der Hammer hängt...
Das mit dem "wegangeln" ist auch kein Thema, da nur ca. 10% des Grabens überhaupt beangelbar sind. Du wirst also nie alle Aale erwischen, es seie denn, du gehst mit ´nem E-Gerät zu werke oder schüttest gift rein... Außerdem angelt da außer mir sowieso niemand#6
Und "sehen" werden einen die aale sowieso nicht!
Im Schnitt fange ich zwischen einem und drei Aalen pro Abend/Nacht. Das ist nicht viel, aber bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von ca. 600g durchaus zu vertreten...|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei meinem Spaziergang habe ich übrigens auch gleich noch eine neue Tierart entdeckt. Es handelt sich um _Bufo asphalta_, die Neu Wulmstorfer Asphaltkröte. Flacher und trockener als andere Arten...

OK, das war jetzt gemein, oder...#c


----------



## angler23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Brassenwürger

Du angelst doch mit Knicklichtpose oder? Wie siehst du denn dann den Biss wenn du weiter weg sitzt?;+ Wie sieht eine "vielversprechende Stelle" in so einem kleinen Graben denn aus?


----------



## catch-and-release (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich schätze mal Aalglöckchen? Wahrscheinlich mit stark unterspültem Ufer, Flussmündung, Starker Krautwuchs...


----------



## Kübel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gib die kröte was zu trinken dann muss sie auch nicht stinken:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich verwende Knicklichtposen Marke "Eigenbau", ich hasse Aalglocken, sowas besitze ich noch nicht einmal...:m 

Die Kröte könnte einen Schuß Oettinger vertragen, dann gehts ihr wieder gut...#6

Eine vielversprechende Stelle ist immer vor einem Rohr oder dichten Krautfeld. Die Aale verstecken sich darin. Wichtig ist, dass der Duft des Köders immer mit der Strömung in das Versteck getragen wird, daher immer vor dem Unterstand angeln, nie dahinter!


----------



## zole (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Interresante Sache
> 
> Glaube das kostet einiges an Überwindung dort zu angeln.
> Kann mir auch vorstellen das Spaziergänger mitleidig lächeln wenn du da mit ner Rute sitzt die mehr als doppelt so lang wie das Gewässer breit ist.
> abzudecken.



genau dieses lächeln hab ich schon des öfteren erlebt:vik:wenn die wüssten....


----------



## Ohrendieter (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin moin zusamm`,
herrlicher bericht und so viele gemeinsamkeiten ...
ich habe dieses jahr alle bis auf einen meiner aale in einem ähnlichen graben gefangen,der zeiht sich einmal quer durch mein stadtteil (finkenwerder,klingelts ?).
normalerweise nutzen kinder den graben ( ca 1,2m breit und max 50 cm tief ) um ihre ersten angelversuche zu starten aber wenn die sonne dann untergeht ... haha !
gute fänge,schwerster bisher 540 gramm und durchschnittlich 2-4 stück pro ansitz ( selten länger als 3 std ).
ausserdem schon gute barsche ( ca 40 cm ) und plötze ( ca 36 cm ) da rausgefingert,
mir machts da ne menge spass und ich werde weiterhin meine rute
ins kleinste loch halten,überaschungen gibts überall ..
grüzie
das Ohrendieter


----------



## schrauber78 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> moin moin zusamm`,
> herrlicher bericht und so viele gemeinsamkeiten ...
> ich habe dieses jahr alle bis auf einen meiner aale in einem ähnlichen graben gefangen,der zeiht sich einmal quer durch mein stadtteil (finkenwerder,klingelts ?).
> normalerweise nutzen kinder den graben ( ca 1,2m breit und max 50 cm tief ) um ihre ersten angelversuche zu starten aber wenn die sonne dann untergeht ... haha !
> ...


 lachyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ferkelalarm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WerderFan-259 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich weiß nicht, ob dort aale drin sind was meint ihr?
also der graben direekt hinter unserem haus, er ist 30-55cm tief, der hauptfloß ist ca. 2km entfernt durch eine kleien schleuse die in einem größerem Fluß  mündet..es ist die Ochtum udn ich meien das Grabensystem, wir sind noch mit am Hauptgraben dran..könnten sich hier auch noch aale verirren? hatte schon ein hecht in der Heuse der nicht die die >Schleuse durchpasst, aber ein aal keien spur!! mein vater hat früher immer dort geangelt udn hat in mass aale rausgeholt, da war aber auch noch viel stärkere strömung drin?
was meint ihr, ab und zu aber eher selten sehe ich gerade geschlüfte fische udn auf jedenfall sind Wohlandskrabben in mass drin!!


----------



## angelalbert (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich glaub s nicht, das in solchen "Rinnsälen" von 5-10 cm Tiefe größere Fische wie Aale oder gar Hechte sein sollen.

Überlegt doch mal : 5-10 cm haben diese Fische (wenn es denn Hechte oder Döbel sind alleine an Körperhöhe.

Kann der Angler denn einen Beweis erbringen ? Oder war dies ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz ?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hatte 18 Jahre lang einen Bach gepachtet. Breite im oberen Bereich 1m und ca 20cm tief. Fänge pro Nacht 8-16 Aale im Schnitt 500 gr. Anschleichen, Pose mit Knicklicht und meistens nur eine Rute im Einsatz, weil eine zweite konnte nicht benutzt werden#h


----------



## schrauber78 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hatte 18 Jahre lang einen Bach gepachtet. Breite im oberen Bereich 1m und ca 20cm tief. Fänge pro Nacht 8-16 Aale im Schnitt 500 gr. Anschleichen, Pose mit Knicklicht und meistens nur eine Rute im Einsatz, weil eine zweite konnte nicht benutzt werden#h


 20cm wassertiefe, und dann noch ne posenmontage??? wär es dann nich besser, den "fingerbissanzeiger" und ne leichte grundmontage zu nutzen?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da gab es viele Grundeln, Haseln und Aitel, deshalb war mir die Pose lieber zur Kontrolle.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

.............und die Aale zeigen vor der 20cm über ihnen schwimmenden Knicklichtpose keinen Fluchtreflex?


----------



## catch-and-release (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Weisst du, die Aale denken dann die Pose sei ein Notgelandetes Glühwürmchen und eventuell lockt es die Aale sogar an, bei Trüschen(Quappen und diversen Meeresfischen) ist das ja auch bekannt.


----------



## Big Man (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So Leute ich habs getan. 
Bei uns in der Nähe ist auch so ein Graben und siehe da Gestern Abend
Ein Aal und ein Döbel. Wobei der Döbel lauter schwarze Flecken hatte. Sind das Karpfenläuse?
Übrigen mein erster Döbel.


----------



## Grundangler (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und auf was gefangen? Tauwurm oder doch eher nen kleinen Mistwurm?
Bei mir sinds genau 50m Luftlinie zu so nem Graben. Dieser ist wiederum an den Ablauf eines großen Sees gekoppelt, von daher... Seit dem ich diesen Thread vor vier Tagen gelesen hab, hab ich jeden Abend mit mir gerungen dort mal nen Wurm zu baden.
Der Graben ist aber sowas von flach und sieht so garnicht nach Fisch aus|kopfkrat
Gruß Grundangler

PS: Keine Karpfenläuse...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

los grundangler!
nen versuch is sowas immer wert!

hab leider selber keinen passenden grabenin der nähe ....


----------



## Lümmy (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich habe bei mir im Dorf auch so einen kleine Graben. Dieser entspringt irgendwo im nirgendwo und mündet in die Trave.

Ich habe früher dort immer Hechte gefangen. Die hatten bis zu 90 cm. Damals fiel mir auch die Kinnlade runter. Einer ausm Dorf hat dort mal Schnüre gelegt...|krach:#q Soweit ich weiß war das auch sehr erfolgreich auf Aal.

So wirklich überzeugt bin ich aber trotzdem nicht, ob ich das wirklich mal wagen soll....

Wenn ich mich durchgerungen habe, werde ich berichten...:vik:


----------



## cansahin (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Braucht man in sonem kleinen Graben eine Tageskarte oder Erlaubnis das man dort fischen darf.


----------



## Grundangler (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist die Frage. Ich würde im zuständigen Amt nachfragen. So weit ich weiß (bitte berichtigen), unterliegen offene Gewässer (Flüsse etc. und Seen mit Zu- bzw. Ablauf) dem Land, sofern die Gewässer nicht verpachtet sind. Von daher ist es am schlausten im Amt nachzufragen. Die können einem Auch sagen wem das angrenzende Grundstück gehört. Aber ob es speziell für jenes "Gewässer" Karten gibt ist fraglich.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mich würde es interessieren ob es auch über der so genannten" Forellenregion" funktioniert.
Habe hier einen Bach der in die Dill und danach in die Lahn mündet.
Und in der Dill ist ein super Aalbestand.Aber mein kleiner rinnsal
hier hinterm Haus besaß mal einen Forellenbestand der nun aber erst in der Dillmündung anfängt da der allgemeine Wasserspiegel in den letzten 15 Jahren zurückgegangen ist.

Mehr als Kaulquappen und Stichlinge habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.

Breite 1-1m
Tiefe 5-30cm

Was meint Ihr?Sollte ichs mal wagen?


----------



## Käptn Nemo (25. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wer nix wagt kann auch nix gewinnen^^
ein versuch is immer drin^^


----------



## Big Man (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Grundangler schrieb:


> Und auf was gefangen? Tauwurm oder doch eher nen kleinen Mistwurm?
> Bei mir sinds genau 50m Luftlinie zu so nem Graben. Dieser ist wiederum an den Ablauf eines großen Sees gekoppelt, von daher... Seit dem ich diesen Thread vor vier Tagen gelesen hab, hab ich jeden Abend mit mir gerungen dort mal nen Wurm zu baden.
> Der Graben ist aber sowas von flach und sieht so garnicht nach Fisch aus|kopfkrat
> Gruß Grundangler
> ...


 
Danke, das mit der Karpfenlaus habe ich dann auch schon gegooglt. Beides auf Tauwurm.
Wenn Das Gewässer einen Zugang zu anderen Fließgewässern oder Seen hat auf jeden Fall probieren.



Lümmy schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir im Dorf auch so einen kleine Graben. Dieser entspringt irgendwo im nirgendwo und mündet in die Trave.
> 
> Ich habe früher dort immer Hechte gefangen. Die hatten bis zu 90 cm. Damals fiel mir auch die Kinnlade runter. Einer ausm Dorf hat dort mal Schnüre gelegt...|krach:#q Soweit ich weiß war das auch sehr erfolgreich auf Aal.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du selber schon gefangen hast wer soll dich denn dan besser Überzeugen können als dein Fang|kopfkrat
Mach es :m



cansahin schrieb:


> Braucht man in sonem kleinen Graben eine Tageskarte oder Erlaubnis das man dort fischen darf.


 
Ne erlaub nis brauchst du immer, wenn es kein freies Gewässer ist. In der Regel vom Eigentümer oder Pächter.



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1733814 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es interessieren ob es auch über der so genannten" Forellenregion" funktioniert.
> Habe hier einen Bach der in die Dill und danach in die Lahn mündet.
> Und in der Dill ist ein super Aalbestand.Aber mein kleiner rinnsal
> hier hinterm Haus besaß mal einen Forellenbestand der nun aber erst in der Dillmündung anfängt da der allgemeine Wasserspiegel in den letzten 15 Jahren zurückgegangen ist.
> ...


 
Wenn Das Gewässer einen Zugang zu anderen Fließgewässern oder Seen hat auf jeden Fall probieren.

Mich hats gepackt. Vor allem war der Aal mit seine 70 cm dicke 700g schwer.

Ach so die Flecken gingen bis in die Kiemen rein und an manchen Stellen waren es auch richtige Knubbel und man konnte die abmachen.
Naja vieleich wei es jemand von Euch was das war


----------



## zole (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;1733814 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es interessieren ob es auch über der so genannten" Forellenregion" funktioniert.
> Habe hier einen Bach der in die Dill und danach in die Lahn mündet.
> Und in der Dill ist ein super Aalbestand.Aber mein kleiner rinnsal
> hier hinterm Haus besaß mal einen Forellenbestand der nun aber erst in der Dillmündung anfängt da der allgemeine Wasserspiegel in den letzten 15 Jahren zurückgegangen ist.
> ...



Das ist genau meine Gewässerbreite und Tiefe.
Das Ergebnis von heute siehst du hier:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1166/bpj4uAXT_jpg.htm

Also ran an den Bach


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hmmmm.Irgendwie trau ich der Sache nicht so ganz.Bin eben mal bissl den Bach abgelaufen und konnte wiedermal nicht einen Flossenträger sehen.Der Bach ist viel von Erlen umsäumt so das so gut wie kein Kraut vorhanden ist.Wo sollte ich also meine Angeln anbieten?Im schnell fließenden oder im ruhigeren Bereich wo es auch 10cm tiefer ist?
Hab hier mal nen paar Fotos....






Normaler Weise läuft da noch nen bissl weniger Wasser das es die Tage geregnet hat,ist halt der stand ein bisschen höher.

mfG


----------



## zole (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich bin mir fast sicher dass du da was fangen kannst. geh einfach eine lange strecke ab.immer ein paar mal treiben lassen und wenn nix kommt dann weiter.so mach ichs zumindest und hatte damit schon mehrmals erfolg!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Welche Montage und Hakengröße kannste empfehlen?

Werd gleich mal in die Watstiefel springen.

Denke mal das ich mit Dendros am besten fahre oder?


----------



## angelalbert (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich vermute daß es einen gravierenden Unterschied gibt, zwischen klaren (kalten) Gebirgsbächen ...
(hier werden sich keine Fische wie Aale etc aufhalten, höchstens kleinere Bachforellen und Mühlkoppen).

an künstlichen fast stehenden (warmen) Kanälen ist es so denke ich schon möglich, daß hier vereinzelt Aale und kleinere Weißfische auftauchen.

Oder gibt es jemand, der an einem klaren (kalten) fließenden Gebirgsbach Aale gefangen hat ?


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Genau das denke ich nämlich auch,aber wie gesagt....5 km flußabwärts habe ich schon Aale gefangen,aber hier ist der Bach dann auch doppelt so breit.


----------



## 48pfünder (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sehr interessantes Thema, so einen kleinen Graben haben wir hier auch, er trägt allerdings nur Wasser wenn der Rhein entsprechend hoch ist, aber das ist er ja schon seit Wochen. Also der Graben hat verbindung zum Rhein, da müssten doch auch Aale rein schwimmen, oder?


----------



## zole (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja, und wenn keine aale dann vllt was anderes!


----------



## moardin (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

genau...
Ich würds auf jeden Fall versuchen! Wenn der Graben Verbindung zum Rhein hat, dann könnte da wohl wirklich was drin sein. Zumal ist es ja auch so, dass es dort defintiv ruhiger ist und erstmal auch nen höheres Nahrungsaufkommen beherbergt...
Ich hab leider nicht so einen Graben in meiner Nähe...:c


----------



## 48pfünder (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ist halt die Frage ob man da überhaupt angeln darf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin!
Den Beitrag finde ich gut, auch dass die Fotos doch sehr anschaulich sind. Hier haben wir auch eine Menge Bäken und breite Gräben, die irgendwo wieder Verbindung zu einem kleineren Fluss haben, weil sie einfach dazu dienen, Oberflächenwasser auch schnell abzuleiten.

Was die Fischereiberechtigung angeht, so sind solche Gräben natürlich auch nicht "herrenlos", irgendjemand gehören sie schon und wenn man dort drin angelt, dann gilt sicher der alte Grundsatz: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!"

Besser wäre es natürlich, wenn man sich pro forma eine Fischereiberechtigung von solch einem Wasserverband holt, der für die Unterhaltung der Gräben zuständig ist. Es braucht ja nur ein formloses Schreiben mit Stempel und Unterschrift zu sein, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein! 

Man nimmt ja mit der Angelei niemanden etwas weg, denn kein Mensch würde auf die Idee kommen, dort zu angeln - oder, na gut, einer vielleicht!?#6

*
PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.............................*


----------



## 48pfünder (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja das ist ne gute Idee. Da kommt man doch bestimmt über die entsprechende Gemeindeverwaltung dran, oder?


----------



## moardin (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja, ich denke, die Gemeindeverwaltung wird dir da ganz gut weiterhelfen können...


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

tach die herren,
hab gestern n8 nochmal nen kleinen 2 std ansitz an meinem
graben gewagt,ein aal von ca 45 cm sprang dabei raus und leider
auch massenweise krebse 
brauchste ne menge würmer wenn die kollegen unnerwegs sind
aber dafür wars total ruhig und einsam,so
wie ich es mag.


----------



## Lümmy (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri zu deinem Fang Ohrendieter...

Ich war gestern auch nochmal bei uns am Graben. Hatte leider keine Zeit meine Würmer zu baden. Daher habe ich mir das ganze noch einmal angesehen.

Ich habe jede Menge kleine Weißfische gesehen. Dazu kamen noch ein paar kleinere Barsche und drei Hechte. Die Schnabelträger waren alles maximal 60 cm groß, was für den Graben noch nicht ,,kapital" ist.

Ich werde es die nächsten Abende aber wohl mal probieren....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi Ohrendieter,

das ist doch schon mal etwas - unglaublich!

Aber was sind das für Krebse - vermutlich Wollis, oder sollten die Amerikanischen Kamberkrebse sich auch bei euch ausgebreitet haben!?

*PETRIE weiterhin
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...................................*


----------



## angelalbert (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Petri zu deinem Fang Ohrendieter...
> 
> Ich war gestern auch nochmal bei uns am Graben. Hatte leider keine Zeit meine Würmer zu baden. Daher habe ich mir das ganze noch einmal angesehen.
> 
> ...



macht bitte mal fotos von Euren Gräben, kanns mir nicht recht vorstellen....


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich hab einige schon an land hieven können,
sind ordinäre wollhandjungs,aber tatsächlich massen davon.
brauchst nur ablegen die montage und keine 2 minuten
später gehen die ersten krebsattacken los ...
gut gefangen habe ich bisher immer an dem loch,aber hecht-anzeichen hab ich dort noch
nie gesehen.
hab aber mit nem anwohner geschnackt damals,der hat da sein wochenendhäuschen stehen und der meinte beim ablassen haben sie wohl vor einigen jahren n paar stramme hechtkameraden gefunden.und die dann per heugabel ins jenseits befördert ... !
achja,n 45er aal is da tatsächlich nix besonderes,kaum zu glauben wenn man sich den graben mal anschaut.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So der 1. Versuch ist geglückt.Habe 2 untermaßige Bafos erwischen können,sowie jede Menge Elritzen.

Werde es heute abend mal auf Aal probieren.

Melde mich wieder...

mfG


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
war vorhin mit familie nen kleinen ausflug machen und auffen
rückweg kurz angehalten und "meinen" graben geknipst.
problem nur,es gibt nur eines was ich noch schlechter kann
als angeln,nämlich hier fotos ins board stellen.
wäre jemand bereit mir diese arbeit abzunehmen wenn ich die fotos
mal rüberschicke ?
sind garantiert virenfrei,also freiwillige vor 
es bedankt sich schonmal 
das ohrendieter


----------



## sgemanu (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,

hier die bilder von ohrendieter


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

dank dir,
sgemanu


----------



## zole (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schöner Graben!
Hier nochmal Nachschub von grad eben:


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

War grade los....
Wollte eigentlich gucken was da so mit Aal geht,aber es kam ganz anders#6#6

Konnte 2 schöne Bafos erwischen und eine weitere gute ist ausgeschlitzt.

Hätte nie gedacht das solche kaliber in 20cm tiefen wasser schwimmen.

Danke an alle für die Tips.

mfG

P.s.:Sorry für die Qualität,aber meine Kamera ist im Dunkeln nur murks....


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Tja, man soll sich wundern! In den kleinsten Gräben sitzen mitunter die schönsten Fische...! Ich habe noch Bilder von diversen Oste - Nebengräben, da gehen euch die Augen über...! Wenn ich jemandem erzähle, dass da überhaupt Fische drin sind, läßt der mich verhaften...! Wegen Geistesgestörtheit...
Oder wer wagt es, in einem Graben von 45cm Breite und 6cm Tiefe zu angeln?
Ich schon - mit Erfolg...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



angelalbert schrieb:


> also ich glaub s nicht, das in solchen "Rinnsälen" von 5-10 cm Tiefe größere Fische wie Aale oder gar Hechte sein sollen.
> 
> Überlegt doch mal : 5-10 cm haben diese Fische (wenn es denn Hechte oder Döbel sind alleine an Körperhöhe.
> 
> Kann der Angler denn einen Beweis erbringen ? Oder war dies ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz ?


 
Hallo,

nun kenne ich auch diese kleinen gräben und kann bestätigen, dass in diesen kleinstgewässern ein fischbestand vorhanden ist, sogar kapitale aale sowie fangfähige hechte sind dort vertreten und andere arten. Bei einer elekrto abfischung kommen sie alle ans tageslicht. Oft war ich erstaunt, bei den untersuchungen und ein anderer hat es ja schon erwähnt.  

Dass sich hechte dort aufhalten ist normal, denn sie fressen alles was sie kriegen können vom wurm über frosch bis zum fisch und oft kann man an diesen kleinen gräben, den fischreiher stehen sehen - er frisst auch alles was er kriegen kann. Er steht nicht umsonst da. Ich habe hechte im schilf gesehen, da wird sein rücken eine "insel" bzw. sah aus wie treibholz.

Nun haben diese gräben oder bachläufe unterschiedliche eigenschaften z.b.fliessgeschwindigkeit. eine mehr oder weniger starke verkrautung usw. usw. Hier in dänemark sind reichlich von diesen gräben vorhanden. Fast alle haben eine verbindung zum gewässsersystem und je nach art, mit unterschiedlichen methoden zu beangeln. Ich habe oft mehr als 30 m angelschnur von der rolle und lassen über eine kleine pose, den köder an einem vorfach welches sehr lang ist, über grund grund treiben - mit erfolg. 

Ich könnte es dir  bestätigen betreffend des fischbestandes, da die untersuchungen schriftlich festgehalten worden sind, ja pro 100 qm sage ich dir die stückzahl der einzelnen arten. Es ist kein anglerlatein, denn ich rede von untersuchungen und nicht von träumereien.

Ich finde es schon sehr gut, dass hier ein angler ist, der aktiv die angelei betreibt in kleinstgewässer- die andere als pinkelrinnen benutzen bzw. ansehen. Dieses kann ich nur begrüssen, denn diese kleinen gräben können kleine anglerparadiese sein oder auch nicht. 
Jedenfalls muss er schon etwas geschickt vorgehen und fingespitzengefühl besitzen sowie sich richtig am gewässer verhalten, damit er erfolge verbuchen kann - sonst trampelt er nur nur alles platt.
Weiter so - denn so macht angeln erst spass!!!!

Ich finde es sehr gut!

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Lydium Art Center spricht mir aus der Seele...! Denn in Dänemark habe ich vor vielen Jahren solche kleinen und kleinsten Gewässer lieben gelernt! Dänen haben mir gezeigt, wie man dort fischt, und ich habe das auf die unsrigen Verhältnisse umgesetzt! Ich kenne in DK unzählige Bachläufe, Moorseen, Torfstiche und Viehtränken mit völlig  unbefischten und absolut unvorstellbaren Fischbeständen. Aber dazu werde ich schweigen...
Doch sowas ist auch in Deutschland möglich,. man muss es nur wagen! Wer den Mut hat, sich auch mal an Kleinstgewässer zu setzen, der wird oft mit unerwarteten Fängen belohnt! Mut zur Lücke, dass ist das Geheimrezept, da fischen gehen, wo andere nicht mal dran denken...:m Fische sind überall, und kapitale auch - auch in 10cm Wassertiefe...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ach ja, überlegt mal!

Sind solche alten Gräben Schützenswert?

- Natürlich!

DAS sind Gewässer, die man erhalten sollte! Denn solche Schätze werden immer seltener heutzutage,...#6

Auch ich kämpfe für "mein" Moor, aber leider vergeblich! In Kürze wird die Autobahn gebaut, dann ist Schluß! Dann wird es diese Idylle mit den Stichlingen, den Ringelnattern, den Moorfröschen und dem Wachtelkönig nicht mehr geben. Dann werden mir beim Angeln Bierflaschen und Zigarettenkippen auf den Kopf rieseln, dann wird es diese Stille nicht mehr geben! Das Angelrevier meiner Kindheit und ein großer Teil meiner Geschichte werden für immer verschwinden! Wieder geht ein Stück Norddeutschland verloren. Sicher für einen guten Zweck, aber ohne Rücksicht auf die alteingesessene Bevölkerung! Ist es das wert?? Das muß ein jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...! Ich denke mir meinen Teil...! ...Und werde wohl fortgehen...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Natureus (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Brassenwürger!

Ja die umstrittene A26 wird ne Menge Opfer fordern ! Sie wird eine große Fläche Natur beschmutzen und negative Auswirkungen auf Mensch und Natur mit sich bringen. Der Wachtelkönig ist nur ein Beispiel. Es drückt einen die Tränen in die Augen, wenn man bedenkt welche Opfer sie fordert. Sie wird einen großen Teil Kulturlandschaft unwiederbringlich zerstören und wir sind ihr alle machtlos ausgeliefert :v :c

Um mal aufs Thema zurückzukommen:

Ich wohne ganz in der Nähe (Buxtehude), kannst du mir Info geben in welchen Gräben geangelt werden darf. Ein Teil hat auch der NeuWudo Angelvereingepachtet, wenn ich mich nicht irre???? Gibt es eventuell Online-Gewässerkarten, die mir einen Überblick verschaffen? Der NeuWudo Angelverein hat scheinbar keine Homepage oder bin ich zu blöd sie zu finden?

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Interesierter (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da wir ja gerade Vollmond haben würde michmal interessieren was ihr für Erfahrungen an den Gräben gemacht habt beim Aalangeln unter Vollmond?


----------



## Ohrendieter (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also an meinem loch scheint das keine grossen auswirkungen zu haben,
fange dort eigentlich bei jedem nachtansitz aale,mal mehr und mal weniger.
vollmond,regen,schlechte fussballergebnisse spielen keine rolle.
was mich eher stört :
im sommer mähen die ganzen laubenpieper ihre wiesen und schmeissen
das gras direkt in graben,habe schon mehrmals erlebt das ich meinen ansitz einstellen konnte weil plötzlich von rechts ne riesenmenge gras angeschwemmt wurde.
an jeder ecke gibts hier komposte ... naja.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Auch kleine Regenrückhaltebecken im City-Lagen können interessante Angelbereiche sein, wobei es hier noch dringlicher ist, sich von dem Wasserverband, der für die Beseitigung von Oberflächenwasser verantwortlich ist, so etwas wie eine schriftliche Angelgenehmigung zu holen. Im Gegenzug kann man ja anbieten, sollte man eine Auffälligkeit an den diesen kleinen Teichen feststellen, z.B. dass das Wasser nicht richtig abläuft, weil zuviel Mähgras vor einem Ablaufsieb hängt, dass man dies umgehend meldet!

Hier ist auch ein kleines Regenauffangbecken, in dem Hunderte von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Karauschen herumschwimmen. Als im Juni über längere Zeit das Wasser zu warm und offensichtlich zu wenig Sauerstoff vorhanden war, schwammen die Fische schwarmweise an der Oberfläche und schnappten nach Luft. Im Herbst soll ein Teil davon elektrisch gefischt und umgesetzt werden und es sollen einige Junghechte ausgesetzt werden.

Dass in diesem Gewässer (und in anderen Mini-Teichen auch !) Aale schwimmen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, weil die Teiche allesamt Verbindung zu größeren Gräben und Bäken haben.
*
Viel PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
..................................*


----------



## LUKA$ (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wow echt ein interressanter thread nur ca. 5 minuten von unserem Haus gibt es auch einen bach, der mitten durch den wald fließt ist ca. 1meter breit und naja so 30-50cm. tief weis nich ob der irgendwelche verbindungen hat ausser it nem 5mal5 meter großem frosch teich in dem ich auch fische vermute aber bissher war ich dort noch nich angeln sicher würden mich auch alle für bekloppt erklären würd ich mich mit meinem tackle an den bach setzen.....


----------



## Master Hecht (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei meinem onkel fließt auch son graben wollte das mal da probieren der ist ungefähr einen meter breit und 30 cm tief mit welcher montage sollte ich angeln?? und welcher köder??


----------



## LUKA$ (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ok war grad mit dem fahhrad an dem "Bach" und war geschockt nur noch ein winziges flüsschen von ca.5-10cm tiefe und 30-40 cm breite, war ds letzte mal vor gut 2 Jahren dort und hatte es ganz anders in Errinerung genauso der angesprochene Teich kaum noch sichtbar das es ein Teich ist, gleicht den Everglades und total mit Bäumen und allem möglichen Kraut zugewachse also Angeln ausgeschlossen....#q


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ne das geht,mein Bach ist teils nur genau so breit.Einfach mal die Rute durch die Büsche stecken und die Wurmmontage treiben lassen.
Hab bis gestern auch noch gedacht das es nicht möglich ist,aber es geht definitiv!


----------



## LUKA$ (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Aalbendiger hasst du denn etwas gefangen??? eventuell Bilder von deinem "Bach"


----------



## Lümmy (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mittwoch werde ich mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Gräben in der Nähe machen....

Die haben beide Verbindung zum Warder See, welcher von der Trave gefüllt wird.

Sobald die Fotos fertig sind, werde ich sie reinstellen. Dort zu angeln schaffe ich allerdings wohl erst nächste Woche...

Scheiss Spät- und Nachtdienst#q


----------



## WerderFan-259 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

tja das ist das Grollander Grabensystem und das ist der noch ca1,2km vom Haupütfloß entfernte Hauptgraben
hier ein paar bilder
was meint ihr und wenn ja mit was soll ich angeln welche Montage


----------



## moardin (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Versuchs auf jeden Fall!!! Ich würde dort ne normale Grundmontage wählen, an die du allerdings ein sehr leichtes Blei montierst. Ohne Blei würde ich sogar auch mal ausprobieren, weil das nen flaches und ruhiges Gewässer ist (so siehts jedenfalls aus). Da wird kein Blei benötigt, um den Köder am Platz zu behalten, oder schnell auf Tiefe zu bringen...
Du schreibst jetzt nicht, auf was du aus bist, aber ich gehe mal von Aal aus. 
Ich würde dort nen ganz normalen Tauwurm als Köder benutzen. Alternativ wäre auch ein Fischfetzen, den du in einen ca 1x5 cm Streifen schneidest und dann auf den Haken ziehst...


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Musst mal 3 Seiten zurück gehen,da sind Bilder vom Bach und F
Fänge....

War ebend nochmal los.Konnte aber dieses mal nur 3 untermaßige Bafos erwischen,sowie nen 15cm Minidöbel.


----------



## Fuzzi (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Thread. 
Was meint ihr; ich habe hier in Berlin auch solche Gräben entdeckt, sie sind auch mit einem Kanal verbunden, aber bevor sie dorthinein münden wurden sie so ca. 1-2 Kilometer unter die Erde gelegt. Ob die Aale da wohl auch durchschwimmen, also durch diese Rohre???


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (27. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich würde es probieren.Aale gehen noch durch ganz andere Sachen...


----------



## Ohrendieter (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

. . . und ich wollte heute das erste mal mit köderfisch an meinen graben,schön gedeckt unter den bäumen sitzend aber nein,dachte mir
gehste mal umme ecke direkt anne elbe,offen und komplett frei übern kopp.
gute sache,wurde dermaßen in grund und boden geregnet,das war nich mehr schön.
brachte mir immerhin 2 hübsche zander ein auf köderfischen aus meinem graben ( ach wie gemütlich isses doch dort . . .)
gute n8 allerseits


----------



## Lümmy (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, hier die Bilder des ersten Grabens. Das ist der, an dem wir früher sehr viele Hechte gefangen haben. Auch Rotaugen, Barsche und Brassen. Gab es dort in Massen. In letzter Zeit konnte ich dort aber meistens nur kleine Hechte sehen....


----------



## Lümmy (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hier noch drei weitere...


Bilder von meinem Lieblingsgraben (trave ca. 3- 5 km hinter der Entspringung) folgen morgen


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wenn da keine fetten Aale drinnen sind heiße ich "Gott".
Jede Wette ist da einiges zu holen,sieht ja noch verführerischer aus als meiner.

mfG


----------



## Lümmy (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das Problem ist, das der Graben teilweise so verkrautet ist, dass du keine Chance hast dort nen Köder zu platzieren.

Wenn man aber den Köder direkt vor das Ende der Krautbank legt und der Duft des Köders in das Kraut zieht, dürfte es die Aale wohl rauslocken denke ich. Man muss dann halt sehr vorsichtig und aufmerksam sein, damit der Schlänger nicht sofort wieder in dem Unterwasserwald verschwinden. Da bekommt man ihn im Leben nicht mehr raus....

Ich werde morgen mal sehen, was an dem anderen Graben los ist....


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Versuche es ohne blei,funzt super#6


----------



## Lümmy (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich werde es tun:m

Am Wochenende wird es soweit sein, denke ich zumindest. Spätestens nächste Woche werde ich ihnen die Würmer vor die Nase halten....


----------



## LAC (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Brassenwürger

Du sprichts mir auch aus dem herzen, denn diese kleinstgewässer sind schützenswert, denn oft sind es rückzugsgebiete oder sogar laichplätze.
------
Nun kann ich an den postings lesen, dass man in ein wespennest gestochen hat und wie ich lese, wird man wild jetzt. Es geht jetzt zur sache! 
Und dieses ist der knackende punkt - da jetzt in diesen kleinstgewässern aufgeräumt wird.

Dieses betrachte ich nicht mehr als angelei - denn gerade ein angler sollte wissen wann dass mass voll ist - sonst ist er ein räuber mit einer angel. Ich kenne genug davon, die gierig mit allen mitteln den fisch nachstellen - sogar den letzten. 
Eine reine selbstbefriedigung. eine angelegenheit, die sich im kopf abspielt, darüber sollte man mal nachdenken. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einige meine worte erst nehmen, dann hätte ich viel erreicht für die fische und auch angler, damit sie sie auch noch welche finden und fangen können. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## danmarkhuse (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

.....die meisten in diesem Forum sind bestimmt keine Räuber und halten deshalb mas ein!

....andere wiederrum probieren es gar nicht erst dort zu angeln,weil es sie gar nicht interessiert.

Desweiteren gibt es so viel Angelfläche in diesen Gräben und das gepaart mit dem vielen Wasser was wir dieses Jahr haben! - ich glaube da kommen ein paar Fische mit dem schrecken davon!!!!


----------



## sorgiew (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich habe diese beiträge in dem thread bisher voller aufmerksamkeit gelesen und muss sagen mir gefällt das eigentlich sehr gut. 

so wie ich das sehe sind das ja nicht unbedingt gewässe wo einem die fische schon entgegenhüpfen - sondern haben ihren eigenen reiz und sind ja auch vom schwierigkeitsgrad her nicht so einfach ( kraut absolute ruhe usw...)

Kinderstuben habe ich an jedem gewässer und jeder verantwortungsbewusste angler setzt auch untermassige fische zurück - auch an so einem gewässer.


ich hoffe das ich noch einiges von erfahrungs und fangberichten lesen werde, denn ich finde das ungeheur spannend - alleine schon von der artenvielfalt.

Leider gibt es bei mir in der nähe solche gräben nicht - aber ich werde nach alten brunnenschächten und ähnlichem ausschau halten - wer weiss was da noch im verborgenen liegt


----------



## Ossipeter (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich glaube, das der Aalfang in diesen "Gräben"  sogar ökologisch notwendig ist. Der Schaden der von den Aalen bei den Laichern und Jungfischen angerichtet wird, da er keinen natürlichen Feind hat, kann damit etwas reduziert werden.


----------



## aal60 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



moardin schrieb:


> Versuchs auf jeden Fall!!! Ich würde dort ne normale Grundmontage wählen, an die du allerdings ein sehr leichtes Blei montierst. Ohne Blei würde ich sogar auch mal ausprobieren, weil das nen flaches und ruhiges Gewässer ist (so siehts jedenfalls aus). Da wird kein Blei benötigt, um den Köder am Platz zu behalten, oder schnell auf Tiefe zu bringen...
> Du schreibst jetzt nicht, auf was du aus bist, aber ich gehe mal von Aal aus.
> Ich würde dort nen ganz normalen Tauwurm als Köder benutzen. Alternativ wäre auch ein Fischfetzen, den du in einen ca 1x5 cm Streifen schneidest und dann auf den Haken ziehst...



An der Aue Hörpel (Bispingen) haben wir als Kinder mit dem Haselstock und einenm runden Grundblei ca. 6 -10g den Tauwurm immer stromab treiben lassen. Erstaunlich was aus diesem Bach 0,5-1m Breite Tiefe zwischen 15-50cm Tiefe an Forellen gefangen wurden. Mit Aalschnürre (Köderfisch) wurden dann über Nacht sogar aale gefangen.#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Brassenwürger
> 
> Du sprichts mir auch aus dem herzen, denn diese kleinstgewässer sind schützenswert, denn oft sind es rückzugsgebiete oder sogar laichplätze.
> ------
> ...


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Jeder, der solche Gewässer kennt, sollte sie hüten wie einen Schatz, Raubbau ist da nicht angebracht! Ich persönlich lasse immer etliche Wochen zwischen meinen Besuchen an den einzelnen Stellen vergehen und fische sehr selektiv gezielt nur auf große Aale (500g aufwärts) mit großen Haken und auch großen Ködern. Im Schnitt entnehme ich pro Jahr aus ca. 15 mir bekannten Grabenkilometern nur etwa 15-25 Aale, dieses Jahr eher weniger! Deswegen verzichte ich auch auf´s Pöddern! Ich will nicht Masse sondern Klasse!

Zur Methode, hier wurde schon über Grundbleimontagen spekuliert. Auch die Idee mit dem unbeschwerten Köder funktiniert gut... Aber für mich ist eine Leuchtpose unverzichtbar, denn nur so weiß ich, dass sich mein Köder auch im Krautloch befindet, und nicht auf dem Kraut! Hier im Moor ist es finster wie im Bärenallerwertesten! Ich baue mir meine Posen aus Lil Corky Perlen, Stoppern und Gummischläuchen selber, die tragen dann ein bis drei Gramm und haben keinen Tiefgang, geht hervorragend! Allerdings sollte man nur schwachleuchtende, halbtote Knicklichter verwenden, da ansonsten die Scheuchwirkung im 10cm tiefen Wasser nicht zu unterschätzen ist...|rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das der Aalfang in diesen "Gräben"  sogar ökologisch notwendig ist. Der Schaden der von den Aalen bei den Laichern und Jungfischen angerichtet wird, da er keinen natürlichen Feind hat, kann damit etwas reduziert werden.



Das soll doch wohl ein Scherz sein oder?#d

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## moardin (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Naja, insgesamt und auf alle Gewässer weltweit bezogen, liegst du vollkommen richtig, aber wenn man nur dieses eine Gewässer betrachtet, mag das schon stimmen, was Ossipeter sagt. Denn dort ist nunmal nen riesiges Nahrungsangebot vorhanden. Zudem sind diese Gräben meist nicht durch bauliche Maßnahmen, wie Wehre oder Schleusen, blockiert. Dort können die Aale (und andere Fische natürlich auch) nunmal am leichtesten hochziehen...
Außerdem bieten sie auch noch die natürlichste Umgebung, weil dort keine Fahrrinnen ausgebaggert werden und meist der Natur überlassen sind. Es hängen also oft Bäume und Büsche im Wasser und der Grund ist (, wie schon einige berichteten) sehr verkrautet...
Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Der Aalbestand ist stark gefährdet und defintiv gibbet insgesamt gesehen nicht zu viele Aale.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin 
Die Fische, die dort ablaichen bzw. die Jungfische, die in diese Gräben ziehen, sind in Menge und Artzusammensetzung sehr gut darauf eingerichtet, das es dort auch Prädatoren gibt. Es gibt Berichte, von vor nicht einmal 100 Jahren, wo solche Mengen Aale in diesen Gewässern vorkamen, das die Bauern sie zum düngen auf die Felder gebracht haben....    wenn also dieser Zusammenhang bestehen würde, hätte es damals dort keine Jungfische geben dürfen. Auch würde doch keiner auf die Idee kommen die Libellen, Gelbrandkäfer oder was weiß ich für Laich oder Fischfressenden Tiere wegzufangen. Ein viel größeres Problem für diese Gewässer ist die starke Belastung durch die Landwirtschaft bzw. kleine Staustufen. Durch die verlangsamte Fließgeschwindigkeit und die übermäßigen organischen Abfälle verändert sich die Gewässerstruktur und es ändert sich die Artzusammensetzung. 
Den Aal für irgend eine Veränderung verantwortlich zu machen, ist gelinde gesagt nicht tragbar...

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Big Man (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Fische, die dort ablaichen bzw. die Jungfische, die in diese Gräben ziehen, sind in Menge und Artzusammensetzung sehr gut darauf eingerichtet, das es dort auch Prädatoren gibt. Es gibt Berichte, von vor nicht einmal 100 Jahren, wo solche Mengen Aale in diesen Gewässern vorkamen, das die Bauern sie zum düngen auf die Felder gebracht haben.... wenn also dieser Zusammenhang bestehen würde, hätte es damals dort keine Jungfische geben dürfen. Auch würde doch keiner auf die Idee kommen die Libellen, Gelbrandkäfer oder was weiß ich für Laich oder Fischfressenden Tiere wegzufangen. Ein viel größeres Problem für diese Gewässer ist die starke Belastung durch die Landwirtschaft bzw. kleine Staustufen. Durch die verlangsamte Fließgeschwindigkeit und die übermäßigen organischen Abfälle verändert sich die Gewässerstruktur und es ändert sich die Artzusammensetzung.
> Den Aal für irgend eine Veränderung verantwortlich zu machen, ist gelinde gesagt nicht tragbar...
> 
> Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


 
|good:

Ich denke der Mensch richtet mehr Schaden an als der Aal.

Ich habe immer mit einem leichten Grundblei 10g geangelt und als Bissanzeiger hatte ich die Schnur zwischen den Fingern. Einfach perfekt man merkt jedes kleine zuppeln.


----------



## Darkstar (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey also muss echt sagen das ich diese thread sehr klasse finde...würde es auch sehr gerne mal ausprobieren...nur wohne ich in dortmund und hier gibts sowas wohl eher weniger...das einizge was mir einfällt wäre vielleicht noch die funne bei selm...aber...kp wie es da aussieht...naja auf jeden fall weiter so...klasse thread...ist mal was ganz anderes


----------



## Lachsy (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> mir machts da ne menge spass und ich werde weiterhin meine rute
> ins kleinste loch halten



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mir is aufgefallen, das ich meiner gegend ne menge solcher gräben, sollte ich mal ausprobieren, die sind alle nur 1 m breit.
bei mir is zum beispiel die tapenbek, kennt die jemand??


----------



## Ohrendieter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ lachsy,
brauchst doch nich gleich die feuerwehr rufen,
halt n unglücklicher satzaufbau 

übrigens kann ich mich an meinen ersten aal überhaupt erinnern,muss
mittlerweile über 20 jahre her sein und nun ratet mal wo das war :
in einem graben auf irgend ner kuhwiese in wedel,das ding war so schmal das
man mit einem schritt rüberkonnte,vattern wusste wohl schon damals
das ne menge potential in solchen löchern steckt.
ich glaube das prägte mich . . .


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> @ lachsy,
> brauchst doch nich gleich die feuerwehr rufen,
> halt n unglücklicher satzaufbau
> 
> ...


 
Was macht ihr hier nur aus meinem schönen Aalthread#d 

@Ohrendieter: Das ging ja wohl voll nach hinten los!:m

Und nun doch bitte zurück zum Thema...|evil:


----------



## Käptn Nemo (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

es tut mir in der seele weh das wir hier wohl ein notorisches ferkel gefunden ham...
achne stimmt ja garnet die tatsache das ich keine gräbn in meiner nähe hab an dehnen ich auf aal gehn kann tut mir in der seele weh mein fehler^^


----------



## Ohrendieter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich schweige zum thema bis
zum näxten grabenbesuch.

irgendwie versteht ihr mich falsch . . .


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> ich schweige zum thema bis
> zum näxten grabenbesuch.


 
Wir warten...|rolleyes

In Hamburch gibt´s doch genug Gräben! Zum Beispiel die alten Umlaufgräben, die Finkenwerder in die Alte Süderelbe entwässern...-vom allerfeinsten!


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und dann gibt´s da ja noch den Graben, der sich zwischen Moorburg und Finkenwerder unter der Autobahn entlang schlängelt, dann links abbiegt und in der alten Süderelbe verschwindet....|kopfkrat

Da braucht ihr nicht zu angeln, da gibt es keine Aale...#d

|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Ohrendieter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

brassenwürger,
an DEM graben bin ich gestern spazieren gegangen,war allerdings komplett
mit entengrün ( oder wie das heisst ) bedeckt.hier in finkenwerder
bin ich quasi komplett umzingelt von solchen gräben nur fehlt mir leider
oft die zeit mich dort n8s mal hinzuhocken.
weisst du von irgendwelchen gräben mit hechtbestand hier in finkenwerder ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Ohrendieter...

...es gibt keinen Graben da OHNE Hechtbestand!

Und es gibt da zwei Tankstellen....

Und eine Kurve...

Und eine Schleuse...

Und Barsche...:l

Und Aale erstmal...|bigeyes

...vor allem unter der Kastanie...

...grins...


----------



## Ohrendieter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

guck an,guck an ...
du redest von meinem lieblingsangelplatz hinter der aral,
hatte auch einige fotos der stelle reinsetzen lassen.
wenn ich losgehe,dann sitze ich zu 90 % genau dort.
sind wir uns vielleicht schonmal übern weg gelaufen da ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> sind wir uns vielleicht schonmal übern weg gelaufen da ?


 
Joa, duuuurchaus möglich! Köderfische gibt´s da ja auch ohne Ende. Und bei Ablaufend Wasser ist die Schleuse auf der Elbseite (vor´m Ponton) immer für den einen oder anderen guten Barsch gut!

So, und jetzt halte ich die Fresse, genug gepetzt...


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

carsten...du gibst viel zu viele tip´s...#h...


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



andre23 schrieb:


> carsten...du gibst viel zu viele tip´s...#h...


 
Ich weiß, aber die geilsten Ecken kriegt keiner aus mir raus. Nicht mal mit Folter (Bierentzug etc...). Im Leben nicht!

Na gut...:

Meine Kontonummer ist: **********


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

´n kasten oettinger:q:q:q...mist hier kennst du dich ja (noch) nicht aus|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

andre, du willst mich doch nur vergiften...

ASTRA muss das schon sein...#6

Ich bin doch nicht mein Nachbar...:v


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> andre, du willst mich doch nur vergiften...
> 
> ASTRA muss das schon sein...#6
> 
> Ich bin doch nicht mein Nachbar...:v




gespræchig will ich dich machen ....mehr nicht...gammeldansk???


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> andre, du willst mich doch nur vergiften...
> 
> ASTRA muss das schon sein...#6
> 
> Ich bin doch nicht mein Nachbar...:v



das muss holsten sein!!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Her mit dem gammeldansk...|bigeyes

Ich werde singen wie ein Kanarienvogel...:vik:

Holsten ist auch OK, aber eben kein ASTRA....


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hmm ich hab hier auch ein Bächlein das ich beangeln darf, aber da das hier mitten in der hessischen Pampa liegt, kilometerweit vom nächsten Fluss entfernt und Aal hier allgemein eine Seltenheit ist da er nicht besetzt werden darf habe ich keine Ahnung ob ichs mal versuchen soll


----------



## sorgiew (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ihr macht mich ganz fertig ich will auch einen bach haben - heulllllllll


ich habe jetzt aber noch etwas in der hinterhand - einen 150 jährigen brunnenschacht der schon halbverfallen ist - ich werde mir das im september mal anschauen - wer weiss was sich da alles niedergelassen hat


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



sorgiew schrieb:


> einen 150 jährigen brunnenschacht der schon halbverfallen ist wer weiss was sich da alles niedergelassen hat


 
Hast du "The Ring" gesehen? :q


----------



## Jetblack (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@brassenwürger

ich hab den Thread eben grad gefunden ... und fühlte mich sofort an meine Anfängertage in Bremerhaven erinnert, wo wir unerlaubt und skrupellos in jedem Entwässerungsgraben zur Geeste hin geangelt (und gefangen) haben - schön dass es das hin und wieder doch noch in einigen Gegenden gibt! 

Jetblack


----------



## Stonefish (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Echt ne kleine Zeitreise hier. Erinnert mich sehr an die Zeit als kleiner Stepke. Mit Weidenstock und Korkpose auf die leckeren Eifler Bachforellen.

Besonders toll finde ich die Fotos. Weiter so !:l#6


----------



## sorgiew (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

naja so schlimm wie in the ring wirds ja nicht sein - aber ich denke mal das da schon etwas drinnen sein könnte.

wenn nicht gibt es in der nähe noch ein moor - ich habe da als kind immer verbuttete rotaugen und kaurauschen gefangen- wahren sehr speziell


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. August 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich bin doch schwer am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch meine alten Teleruten in die Satteltaschen stopfe, ein paar Pils dazu und nochmal ins Moor fahre, nach dem Regen...|kopfkrat Hier hats dermaßen geschifft, da könnte was gehen! Wann geht eigentlich der Mond auf??


----------



## Ohrendieter (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

du hast überlegt,ich war los .
4 std neben der kastanie ( die an sich ne eiche is ),
5 aale,allerdings werden 3 der burschen noch nachkommen zeugen können 
einen lütten barsch und ein rotauge für die innentasche, 
2 krebse wollten auch noch an land.

einmal 56 cm und einmal 63 cm haben  den heimweg mit mir angetreten,
wir haben uns einfach gut verstanden.

küss die hand,
Ohrendieter


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich bin auch gerade wieder zurück! Aber nicht vom Angeln...#g

Lagebesprechung in Rübke....

Erntedankfest morgen...

Ich wollte ja angeln...

aber ich konnte nicht!:#2:

OK, beim nächsten mal, war eh´nur kalter Regen heute, dat is´nich gut...


----------



## hansteiny (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,moin
erst mal eine frage an brassenwürger kann man bei euch die erlaubnisscheine, für die von dir gezeigten gräben erwerben?
-------------------------------------------
bei uns gibt es auch ein solches gewässer (1,00m-2,00m breit und 0,10cm-0,50cm tief). leider ist dort das angeln nicht erlaubt#q.
habe dort schon döbel,barsche und sogar karpfen drin gesehen. bestimmt gibt es dort auch aale.

gruss hansteiny


----------



## fritte (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi, habe lange diesen Forum beobachtet und muß sagen sehr interessant. 
Ich habe direkt vor der Tür ca 150m einen Bachlauf, der nennt sich Sprockhöveler Bach ist ein 
Silikatischer Mittelgebirgsbach​​
D.H. es könnten Forellen und Co drin sein, doch habe ich noch nichts gesehen.
Er ist ca. 11km lang und endet in der Ruhr.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden ob dort geangelt werden darf.
Er ist zwischen 30cm und 2Metern breit und hat meist eine Tiefe von ca.15-40cm.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt dort zu angeln. Vorallem welche hakengröße würdet ihr nehmen falls dort aale seien sollten. Da es sehr steinig ist, eher Geröll, hätten die Tiere ja beste Versteckmöglichkeiten. Habe in den Letzten tagen immer wieder das Gewässer abgesucht und nüscht gesehen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich war jetzt auch gerade an meinem kleinen bach, der is meistens 1 m breit und bis 40 cm tief, ich hab ne längere strecke erforscht und hab ne menge interressante plätze gefunden, diese plätze werden auf jeden fall bald ausprobiert^^


----------



## FischaMike (1. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,
erst ma gratuliere isn toller beitrag.
gibts da für den bach eigentlich karten??
ich hab auch solche bäche in der nähe,aber weiß nicht wie eventuell bauern etc. reagieren.
soweit ich weiß wär sonst fischen diebstahl/wilderei und ich hab eigentlich keine lust mein schein abzugeben.


----------



## Ohrendieter (2. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
komme gerade zurück von meinem graben und es war ein trauerspiel :
gestern noch ordentliche ernte eingefahren,heute ein ( ! ) rotauge in knapp 4 stunden,
das wars.
so kanns gehen.
apropos genehmigungen,scheine etc für solche gräben :
ich meine,wo kein kläger ...
beste grüsse


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sooo moin 
ich war gerade nochmal meinen anvisierten bach beobachten, und jetzt hab ich nochmal eine frage?!
ich habe darüber eig nichts in diesem thread gefunden.
also hat jemand schonmal versucht einen künstlichen hotspot in so einem bach anzulegen??
also meine idee war eig. einen größeren ast mit vielen kleinen zweigen in den bach zu legen, ich hab mir dann gedacht, das dieser ast ja das ganze schwimmgut aufhalten müsste un einen tollen unterstand für fische bieten wird.
oder sollte man solche aktionen lieber lassen??


----------



## Big Man (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich denke das solltest du lieber lassen. Da verfängt sich zu viel Müll und bald hast du einen Biberdamm.
Was vielleicht geht ist ein größerer Stein.
Aber denk dran der Bach gehört jemand und den solltest du fragen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mmhh unser bach is staatlich, stimmt aber wenn man nur einen ast nimmt, der vllt. 30% der breite des baches ausmacht?!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

wenn du Aale anlocken möchtest, würde ich dir empfehlen anstatt eines Astes einen Pferdekopf zu versenken.
Wenn der zu groß ist, reicht vielleicht auch der Kopf eines Ponys. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ohrendieter (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

pferdekopf ....
reden wir hier vom angeln in löchern oder
von schlechten filmen ?


----------



## MuggaBadscher (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> pferdekopf ....
> reden wir hier vom angeln in löchern oder
> von schlechten filmen ?


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> pferdekopf ....
> reden wir hier vom angeln in löchern oder
> von schlechten filmen ?


 
Du meinst wohl "Die Blechtrommel"? Auch in dem Film "Der Seewolf" mit Raimund Harmstorf gab´s so eine bescheuerte Szene...:v
DAS IST BLÖDSINN! Aale sind KEINE Aasfresser und ein verfaulender Pferdekopf würde so einen kleinen Graben wohl eher verpesten. Ein Asthaufen kann aber tatsächlich nicht schaden, das macht absolut Sinn, vor allem, wenn der Graben ansonsten keine oder wenig Unterstände bietet, wird sich der innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Hot Spot entwickeln...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

gut ich glaube ich werde das mal vorsichtig in angriff nehmen....


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

oh man..ein verwesender Pferdekopf in einem kleinen Bach, so kann man die Bachforellenpopulation auch auf elegante Weise dezimieren


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Als aufmerksamer Leser fällt einem immer wieder auf, dass von bestimmten Usern häufig Posts kommen, die statt zum eigentlich Thema beizutragen eher provozieren sollen. 

Meine zwei Pfennig dazu...


----------



## LAC (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

big trouth - lass mal den bach so wie er ist, denn du weisst nicht was du machst mit deiner künstlichen hot spot anlage.
Versuche es mal erst im wohnzimmer - mit ein aquarium auf kleinsten raum- da freut sich mama und papa.

Es ist leider traurig was ich hier inzwischen lese, von aalschnüre bis hin zum pferdekopf  - sie wissen nicht was sie tun.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja mittlerweile, bin ich auch nich mehr so überzeugt von meiner idee^^, ich lass das leieber


----------



## Big Man (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist wohl die beste Entscheidung#6


----------



## LAC (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Big Trout
Gute entscheidung, dann kannst du die fische beobachten wie sie sich verhalten in diesen gewässern ohne dass man drin rumgefummelt hat und das wenige natürliche noch erhalten bleibt und nicht vernichtet wird. Ausserdem ist es verboten an diesen gewässern etwas zu verändern, auch normal das angeln, dieses nur zur information und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann kann es böse enden - das wollen wir doch nicht noch fördern.
Freue mich über deine entscheidung und wie schon erwähnt - es sind interessante gewässer, man sollte sie lieb gewinnen und nicht mit pferdeköpfe - was lächerlich ist - bzw. aalschüren bestücken bzw. anstauen..
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist der aal  kein aasfresser, jedoch sucht er schlupfwinkel auf und das kann auch "wie bekannt im film" ein kopf sein, aber auch tonrohre oder einfach steine und wurzeln. Und werden diese kleinen gewässer angestaut, dann wird sich dieses gravierend auf den sauerstoffgehalt auswirken - da das gleichgewicht nicht mehr gegeben ist - und es kann sein, dass einige fischarten, diese negative beeinträchtigung nicht mehr vertragen können und verschwinden oder verenden. Es wäre schade für diese gewässer. 
viele grüsse  :m


----------



## Ohrendieter (14. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

gestern n8 mal wieder n kleiner ansitz an
meinem graben,totaler reinfall :
meine kopflampe hats zerlegt und ich saß im dunkeln !
falsche knicklichter eingepackt,die blauen konnteste inne pose
fast nich mehr erkennen auf n paar meter !
wiedermal krebse bis der arzt kommt,ausser bisse nix gewesen.

bin irgendwann nach hause ( hab echt nix mehr gesehen ),ausrüstung gewechselt
und nochmal schön 5 bierlängen auf zander,
ausser 2 zaghaften fischkontakten war hier auch nix drin 

ich glaub ich geh mal zum synchronschwimmen . . .


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bevor der Thread hier in der Versenkung verschwindet, hole ich den noch mal runter...ähm...hoch natürlich!
Wie sind die Fänge? Blankaale unterwegs...??;+


----------



## Alabalik (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich sehr gern in extrem kleinen und flachen Gräben auf Aal gehe und mir sonst nie einer glaubt, dass man da überhaupt irgendwas fangen geschweige denn dort überhaupt angeln kann, habe ich den gestrigen Verdauungs- und Ausnüchterungs - Spaziergang mal genutzt, um von meinem Lieblings - Aalgraben mal ein paar Bilder zu machen. Ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, in dem Graben habe ich schon Aale bis 4 Pfund gefangen. Man soll sich wundern, was sich da so alles herumtreibt...
> 
> ...


 
Echt geile Angelstelle. Habe bei uns in der Nähe auch schon
an einem Kleinstbach schöne Aale gefangen.
Teilweise ist dort das Wasser so flach, daß man schon die 
Kolke nach Rohren aufsuchen muß.
Die besten Nächte waren immer die mit leichtem Regen,
der den Bach leicht schwellen und antrüben ließ.
Klar dadurch wird Futter eingespült und die Aale 
laufen dann umso besser.
Das schöne an dieser Art zu fischen ist einfach, das die 
meißten anderen Angler denken das da nix zu holen ist
und einen nur belächeln.
Die Deppen.|supergri
Mfg Armin


----------



## moardin (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hab jetzt in meiner Nähe durch Zufall ein solch nettes Bächlein bzw. eher Graben entdeckt.
Allerdings ist der nur ca 15cm tief (tiefste Stelle). Die Breite ist meist auch nicht größer als 20cm. Man kann auch auf den Grund schauen und kann eigentlich nichts besonderes entdecken - keine Fische. Und wenn keine Fische da sind, dann ist der Aal auch wohl nicht dort zu finden. Oder seit ihr anderer Meinung???
Ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## LAC (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ moardin 
Nun kenne ich diesen kleinen graben nicht, wenn er an einer grossen baustelle ist und in unmittebarer nähe ein toilettenhäuschen steht, dann könntest du ab und zu glück haben, dass einige aale dort vorbei schwimmen.
Sollte dieses nicht der fall sein, dann kommt es drauf an in welche richtung du am graben gehst, denn in einer richtung, wird er immer grösser bis du vielleicht schwimmen musst, wenn du ihn überqueren willst.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn dieser 15 cm grosse graben immer wasser hat, sind diese
kleinen schwarzen kopfschwänze dort am schwimmen. Nicht immer, aber man kann sie beobachten wie sie zu hunderten auf dem boden liegen, da sie nur kurze strecken schwimmen - habe vergessen welchen fischart es ist.
Auch der stichling könnte dort leben - du kannst ihn besser erkennen, wenn er sein hochzeitskleid  trägt - dann ist er so schön bunt.  
Das einzige problem ist das beobachten dieser kleinen gewässer - mann sollte sich etwa 2 std vorher schon dort hinlegen, damit diese fische sich daran gewöhnt haben, dann kann man welche sehen, wenn man nicht den kopf bewegt. 

Sollte der graben trocken fallen, und aale sind in diesen graben, dann suchen sie sich einen weg zum wasser und gehen über nasse wiesen. Dann hat man eine chance, sie in den nachtstunden zu fangen, man kann sie förmlich flücken auf der wiese, wenn sie sich aufrichten und schauen, wo denn das nächste gewässer ist. 
So hat man mir es erzählt - jedoch kann ich mir dieses auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## moardin (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Der Graben wird nicht deutlich breiter (an einer Stelle erreicht er vllt 40 cm), mündet aber dafür nach einigen wenigen km in den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Allerdings ist diese Mündung recht stark verbaut, weswegen ich bezweifle, dass es ein Aal schaffen würde den Bach hoch zu steigen.
Ich werd mir das mal genauer Ansehn und dann berichten.


----------



## Fischpaule (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

|bigeyes oh oh, Heinz-Otto ist heut in Form...
schöne Zusammenfassung


----------



## LAC (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wenn der graben mit dem dortmunder ems kanal verbunden ist, dann steht dem aal ja die welt offen. Denn es wird der tag kommen, da will er dort hin schwimmen, wo er her gekommen ist - zum sargasso-meer zum laichen, dafür rutscht er fast über alle hindernisse.
die man ihm im weg gestellt hat, sicherlich auch über die stark verbaute mündung. Ausser eine turbine ist im weg, dann wird er umgeformt und erscheint als kurbelwelle. 
Er wird vom sargasso-meer nicht mehr zurück kommen, da er den tod vorzieht, nach all den strapazen in europa. 
Seine eier entwickeln sich als larven und kommen mit der strömung nach europa - nicht so schnell wie ein schiff - jedoch wenn sie europa erreicht haben sie sich schon als glasaale entwickelt. Nun hat man in europa die grenzen zu gemacht und man will keine eindringlinge mehr haben, deshalb fängt man sie ab und verwertet sie - das bringt geld.
Leider kein aal mehr in deinen graben, die du sicherlich jetzt noch sehen wirst. 

Und wenn du mal in diesen kleinen gräben ein aal gefangen hast, und du tötest ihn - weil du mitleid hast, damit er diese lange strecke nicht mehr schwimmen muss um zu sterben, dann schau dir mal genau die schwimmblase an, in der schwimmblase halten sich meistens parasiten auf - es ist der "schwimmblasenwurm" der bis zu 1,5 cm lang werden kann. Er tötet den aal nicht, sonst stirbt er auch.
Diese würmer sind recht munter und machen den aal etwas schlapp.

Wünsche dir viel erfolg bei der beobachtung und begehung des kleinen grabens.


|wavey:hallo fischpaule
macht mir spass und ist besser als die marke vom heringspaternoster mitzuteilen.
gruss otto


----------



## Big Man (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



moardin schrieb:


> Der Graben wird nicht deutlich breiter (an einer Stelle erreicht er vllt 40 cm), mündet aber dafür nach einigen wenigen km in den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Allerdings ist diese Mündung recht stark verbaut, weswegen ich bezweifle, dass es ein Aal schaffen würde den Bach hoch zu steigen.
> Ich werd mir das mal genauer Ansehn und dann berichten.


 
Hallo Moradin, ich weiß zwar nicht was bei dir "recht stark verbaut" heißt aber versuch es einfach nimm eine Grundrute, 10g Blei, einen schönen Aalhaken und zieh einen Saftigen Tauwurm auf. Dannsuch dir eine Stelle mit leichte Bewuchs, Schilf oder so und versuch es an einem schönen Abend einfach mal.
Wenn die Mündung nicht ganz verbaut ist dürfte dem Erfolg und dem Aal nichts im wege stehen.#6


----------



## moardin (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich weiß net ob es ne Turbine ist. Ich hab mir den Einlauf in den Kanal nur mal bei Google-Earth angeschaut und dort ist eindeutig ein Bauwerk bzw. eine große Masse Beton zu sehen, was in dieser Form wohl eher nicht in natürlicher Form vorkommt...
Danke auch noch für die Infos zum Aal, aber das war mir schon bekannt.
Ich werd mich mal kundig machen und mir v.a. die Mündung in den Kanal etwas genauer ansehen...


----------



## LAC (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@moardin
da freue ich mich, dass du dich auskennst mit dem aal bzw.mit dem schwimmblasenwurm - das kennt nicht jeder! 
Hasst  recht, beton ist nicht natürlich, schau dir mal das bauwerk an, aber sei vorsichtig, nicht dass du beim klettern, im D-E-Kanal landest.
Grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## hechthunter62 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also: Ich  bin total begeistert von diesem Thread! WoW! Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet! Da wird einem die Hose nass!

Ich werde gleich Morgen hier in meiner Gegend auch mal die verschiedenen Gewässer abklappern! Sollte sicherlich eine interessante Erfahrung in meinem noch jungen Angler-Dasein werden?!? 

Nun aber was anderes: Hier in der Gegend gibt es 2 Teiche, die seit dem Kriegsende nicht mehr bewirtschaftet werden. Die liegen inmitten eines Waldes und sind so ca. 20 x 30 Meter groß (wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht). Tiefe kann ich gar nix zu sagen. Da ist das ganze Jahr über Wasser (leicht trüb) drin, kann aber nun im Moment nicht sagen, wieviel über den Sommermonaten. Auch weis ich nicht, wo das Wasser einflieft bzw. wodurch die beiden Weiher gespeist werden. Und: Fische habe ich dort noch nie gesehen! Meine Frage: Könnte es sich dennoch lohnen, da mal die Würmer zu baden?

Und dann gibt es noch einen weiteren Teich, ca. 8 km Luftlinie entfernt von mir. Auch inmitten eines Waldes, hier läuft ein kleiner Bach durch. Hier hat bis ca. ins Jahr 1750 ein Bauernhof gestanden und der Weiher gehörte dazu.

Zu allen drei Weihern gibt es keine "offiziellen Besitzer" - will heisen, ich habe nichts in Erfahrung bringen können. An wen muss ich mich denn da richten, um diesbezüglich was in Erfahrung zu bringen? Auch das Wasseramt? Oder andere Stellen?

Und nun: Mach weiter so! Dieser Thread ist einfach nur Klasse!

Viele Grüße

von 

hh62


----------



## LAC (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ hechthunter62

In diesen teichen können sicherlich fische heimisch sein, da sie zum teil durch enten und andere schwimmvögel "eingeflogen" werden. Sicherlich lohnt sich dort auch mal einen wurm zu baden, denn es sind schon kleine biotope, solche gewässer - ich kenne auch einige "bombentrichter" bzw. tümpel und habe dort als kleiner junge, oft die molche und andere wassertiere beobachtet. War fasziniert davon und habe auch tiere gefangen und mit nach hause genommen - es war jedoch eine andere zeit.
Ob du dieses darfst, steht auf ein anderes blatt, denn du darfst nicht einfach eine angel in ein gewässer halten, dieses ist verboten, wenn du keine genehmigung besitzt. Es könnte ja sein, dass der teich wo ein bauernhaus mal stand mit karpfen besetzt ist und auch vom eigentümer noch befischt wird. Das kannst du nicht wissen, deshalb muss dir der eigentümer eine genehmigung erteilen. Wenn du es trotzdem wagst, machst du dich strafbar und es ist so, als wenn du dem bauer seine freiland hühner von seiner wiese nimmst und die eier gleich auch noch, weil sie dort rumliegen.

Diese kleinen weiher im wald, sind meistems von naturschutzverbänden erfasst und es können ökologisch wichtige plätze sein, wo sich seltene bzw. vom aussterben bedrohte tiere aufhalten, all dieses kann man beim ersten besuch nicht wissen, jedoch kann man es feststellen, wenn man etwas ahnung hat und sich zeit nimmt für beobachtungen.
Wenn man mit der natur etwas verbunden ist, sollte man diese kleinen biotope nicht aus dem gleichgewicht bringen - mit einem wurm bzw. kann es auch schon das betreten der uferzonen sein. 
Ich glaube dir, das es in den fingern juckt - ich kenne auch dieses gefühl, bei uns an den kleinen Auen die in privater hand sind und gut bestückt mit wilden bachforellen oder äschen sind. Dort sind sogar fische - jedoch mache ich es auch nicht.

Beim löschteich oder gülleteich vom bauer, kann man ganz schnell feststellen ob fische drin sind - durch anfütterung - da macht man sich noch nicht strafbar, ausser es ist eine schnur dran. *lach


----------



## hechthunter62 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...Ob du dieses darfst, steht auf ein anderes blatt, denn du darfst nicht einfach eine angel in ein gewässer halten, dieses ist verboten, wenn du keine genehmigung besitzt. Es könnte ja sein, dass der teich wo ein bauernhaus mal stand mit karpfen besetzt ist und auch vom eigentümer noch befischt wird. Das kannst du nicht wissen, deshalb muss dir der eigentümer eine genehmigung erteilen. Wenn du es trotzdem wagst, machst du dich strafbar und es ist so, als wenn du dem bauer seine freiland hühner von seiner wiese nimmst und die eier gleich auch noch, weil sie dort rumliegen.
> 
> Diese kleinen weiher im wald, sind meistems von naturschutzverbänden erfasst und es können ökologisch wichtige plätze sein, wo sich seltene bzw. vom aussterben bedrohte tiere aufhalten, all dieses kann man beim ersten besuch nicht wissen, jedoch kann man es feststellen, wenn man etwas ahnung hat und sich zeit nimmt für beobachtungen.
> Wenn man mit der natur etwas verbunden ist, sollte man diese kleinen biotope nicht aus dem gleichgewicht bringen - mit einem wurm bzw. kann es auch schon das betreten der uferzonen sein.
> ...


 
Hallo Lydium...,#h

vielen Dank für Deine umfangreiche Antwort. 

Es ist mir schon klar, dass ich mich strafbar mache, wenn ich "einfach so" dem Wurm das "schwimmen bei bringen will". Deswegen war auch meine Anfrage, wo ich unter Umständen was zu den Gewässern in Erfahrung bringen kann.#q

Und den Aspekt der Biotope (betreffen der beiden Waldteiche) hatte ich bislang noch nicht erfasst, obgleich ich dort vor einigen Jahren oft auf "Ringelnatter-Pirsch" war. Und diese Tierchen gibt es dort zuhauf. #h#h#h Ist immer wieder nett anzusehen, aber in den letzten drei Jahren fehlte es mir einfahc an der benötigten Zeit dazu... #c

Betreffend des Teiches bei dem ehemaligen Bauernhauses, da habe ich (allerdings schon vor 3 Jahren) mit den nächsten Anwohnern, dem Förster und anderen Leuten gesprochen. Nur konnte mir dazu niemand etwas sagen. Fest steht: Das Gewässer wurde zuletzt etwa 1850 bis 1900, dann nochmals von 1945 bis 1949 bewirtschaftet. Auch den letzten (etwa 1949?) Besitzer konnte ich ausfindig machen. Hat sich aber zur Ruhe gesetzt (will bedeuten > Verstorben). Was aber dann aus dem Teich geworden ist, da verläuft sich alle Spurensuche um Sande... #q Hatte auch schon selbst an Pacht des Gewässers gedacht, aber da auch der Förster nicht weiterhelfen kann.... #t

Und weiter nachtürlich ein nettes Petri Heil

hh62


----------



## LAC (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ hh62
jedes grundstück ist vermessen und der besitzer im grundbuch eingetragen, nun kann es vorkommen, dass der besitzer verstorben ist und die erben dieses nicht umgeschrieben haben, da es vielleicht sehr viele erben sind. Ausserdem kostetet es geld und dann steht immer noch der alte besitzer - der schon etwas näher an der schöpfung liegt im grundbuch.
Das kann ein grosses problem werden bei den erben - da bei jeder vermehrung sich ein neuer erbe dazu gesellt. Dieses kommt oft vor, wenn die grundstücke landwirtschaftlich meistens genutzt wurden und man sie einfach über jahrzehnte bzw. jahrhunderte hat "schlummern" lassen, da sie nicht das grosse geld bringen.  
Jedoch müssen auch steuern für ein grundstück bezahlt werden, die holt sich schon der staat bei der richtigen person, bzw. der dafür bevollmächtigt ist. 
Es wird auch jagdpacht bezahlt an den besitzer - zwar nur pfennige, wenn sie nicht so gross sind, jedoch werden sie an den eigentümer weitergeleitet.
Das was ich hier schreibe, habe ich erlebt, denn meine familie hat auch wälder und wiesen in deutschland einfach "schlummern" lassen über jahrhunderte.  Als ich diese grundstücke umgeschrieben haben - hatten ich reichlich zu tun und es kamen noch kleine erben zu tage, die ich gar nicht kannte.
Jedenfalls kannst du bzw. dein rechtsanwalt beim amt auf die namen (erben bzw. verwalter)  ein blick werfen.
Dann kannst du eine anfrage stellen, ob du dort mal angeln darfst besser noch ob du ihn mal mit karpfen besetzen darfst - das kostet geld und ob sie dir nicht einen pachtvertrag geben können für die fischereiliche nutzung - da du ja geld investierst, dann bist du pächter eines karpfenteiches und kannst angeln, wenn sie ja sagen. 

Nun kommt es auf dein geschick an, was du ihnen als pacht anbietest.

Vorschlag: Zu weihnachten bekommen sie einen (schlamm)karpfen und du pflegst das grundstück um den teich, dann sieht es nicht mehr so verwildert aus. (damit du mit familie oder freunden dort schöne angelstunden verbringen könnt)  es wird dann ein schmuckstück werden. welches eine aufwertung des anliegen ist. Dem förster schenkst du auch ein karpfen, dann wird er immer positiv über dich reden.
Das in (klammern) nicht erwähnen - nur denken.

Es ist ein anlauf wert und ich würde diesen schachzug so ziehen - du kannst nichts verlieren. Wenn du das so einleitest sage ich schon mal

petri heil - ich wünsche es dir!


----------



## hechthunter62 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Lydum,

vielen Dank für Deine konstruktive Anregungen! Ich werde es genau auf diesem Weg in der nächsten Woche in Angriff nehmen. Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert! Vielleicht habe ich ja ein wenig Glück und ich komme zum Zug!#h

Und nun habe ich den gesamten Thread (alle 12 Seiten) durch, mir glühen die Augen, ich habe nun meine 1:25000 topogr. Karten rausgekramt und suche nun nach irgendwelchen Gräben, Bächen und Nebenflüssen. Ihr habt mich "heiss" gemacht!:m

Hier gibt es noch einen Teich, der ist voller Goldfischen, und anderen Zierfischen, aber schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet.  Aber is auch nur ein kleiner Tümpel von Übrig, so ca. 5 x 7 Meter. Einen richtig dicken Karpfen habe ich darin auch schon gesehen, geschätz auf ca. 80cm das Vieh, schon ein echter Brocken für den kleinen Tümpel. Da habe ich die Erlaubnis, die Rute reinzuschmeisen. Der Überlauf des "Teiches" ist mit Rohren über einen Damm in den Bachlauf rein, da fällt das Wasser dann gut einen Meter, vielleicht auch 1,5 Meter tief. Hier ist dann wohl nicht mit dem Schlangenfisch zu rechnen... Und nur dem einen Karpfen nachzustellen bei Massen anderer Zierfische? Hm, nee, ich glaub, dass ist es nicht wirklich...


hh62


----------



## bennson (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

was meint ihr? Ich wohne auf einem Berg und von dem führt ein Bach runter ins Tal. Er entsteht nur durch Grundwasser und Niederschlägen. Nach ung. 2-3 km mündet er in einen mittleren Fluss. Klares Wasser und steinig? Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## dorschfisher (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Big Man schrieb:


> So Leute ich habs getan.
> Bei uns in der Nähe ist auch so ein Graben und siehe da Gestern Abend
> Ein Aal und ein Döbel. Wobei der Döbel lauter schwarze Flecken hatte. Sind das Karpfenläuse?
> Übrigen mein erster Döbel.


bei uns an einem teich habn die rotfedern und rotaugen die punkte 
ich frag mich was das is


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ne Bachforelle...


----------



## Bullfrog (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

oder ein karpfen |kopfkrat  ......:q


----------



## LAC (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@hh62
Freue mich dass du den schachzug machst, betreffend des 80iger karpfen, spiel doch mal zwischendurch indianer und versuchs mit pfeil und bogen, da kannst du den karpfen gezielt aus dem aquarium rausholen - die lichtbrechung jedoch berücksichtigen sonst fängst du einen farb zierfisch - der ganz woanders gestanden hat.

@ bjay
ich meine es ist normal, dass der bach ins tal fliesst

@dorschfisher
sind eindeutig krank! Rotaugen mit dunlkem fleck - haben den grauen star. Nicht das du denkst sie fliegen weg, sollten sie wirklich fliegen können, ist es kein grauer star, sondern ein marienkäferchen. Nun sei nicht sauer - lach doch mal


----------



## hechthunter62 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @hh62...betreffend des 80iger karpfen, spiel doch mal zwischendurch indianer und versuchs mit pfeil und bogen, da kannst du den karpfen gezielt aus dem aquarium rausholen - die lichtbrechung jedoch berücksichtigen sonst fängst du einen farb zierfisch - der ganz woanders gestanden hat.


 
:vik:Klasse Idee, suche nun mein Schnittzmesser... PfeilundBogenBastelnderweise #6


----------



## Big Man (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> bei uns an einem teich habn die rotfedern und rotaugen die punkte
> ich frag mich was das is


 
Danke erstmal für deine Mühe.#6

Ich habe auch schon rumgefragt und gegoolet aber bisher ohne Erfolg.

Für die anderen Spaßvögler|rolleyes

hier


----------



## bennson (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @hh62
> Freue mich dass du den schachzug machst, betreffend des 80iger karpfen, spiel doch mal zwischendurch indianer und versuchs mit pfeil und bogen, da kannst du den karpfen gezielt aus dem aquarium rausholen - die lichtbrechung jedoch berücksichtigen sonst fängst du einen farb zierfisch - der ganz woanders gestanden hat.
> 
> @ bjay
> ...




gr.. ich meine im Gegensatz zu den Gräben .. denn die stehen ja halb .. aber ich denke ich kanns vergessen .. dort gibts nur kaltes wasser und wenig Nahrung .. ich gucke es mir trotzdem mal an


----------



## LAC (24. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ bjay
war ein kleiner scherz, 
jedoch ist deine vermutug nicht ganz richtig - in diesem 2-3 km lange bach ist reichlich nahrung vorhanden, dreh mal einige steine rum, dann siehst du wie es nur so wimmelt von kleintierchen, z.b. vom bachfohkrebs über strudelwurm bis hin zur köcherfliegenlarve.
Wenn du die tierchen alle kennst, dann kannst du ganz schnell durch makroskopisch-biologische feldmethoden, die wassergüte des fliessgewässers feststellen und sagen - jepp - der bach hat die güteklasse 2 und könnte ein forellenbach sein - oder muhh - es ist ein abwasserkanal der güteklasse 4, weil ratten sich dort wohlfühlen,  weil landwirt "saubermann" sein abflussrohr geöffnet hat, da sonst seine gülle ins wohnzimmer fliesst.

Wenn du interesse zeigst, sende ich dir gerne einige informationen, wie man in wenigen minuten, die wassergüteburteilung eines fliessgewäassers anhand dieser kleinen tierchen feststellen kann. Kann dir die seiten kopieren - habe ein buch darüber geschrieben.
Dann kannst du urteilen, ob ein gewässer gut ist oder nicht und welche fische sich dort aufhalten können. Macht spass und man kommt etwas näher zum fisch.


----------



## hechthunter62 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Big Man schrieb:


> So Leute ich habs getan.
> Bei uns in der Nähe ist auch so ein Graben und siehe da Gestern Abend
> Ein Aal und ein Döbel. Wobei der Döbel lauter schwarze Flecken hatte. Sind das Karpfenläuse?
> Übrigen mein erster Döbel.


 
Angaben ohne Gewähr, also bitte nicht steinigen, wenn es doch nicht zurifft:

Hierbei dürfte es sich um Trematoden handeln. Diese Würmer sitzen meist an den äußeren Partien, meist eingebettet in oder unter den Schuppen. 

Dabei handelt es sich um einen Parasit, der von den Fischen schmarotzt.

Hoffe es hilft

HH62

Und dass folgende habe ich auch noch in dem Zusammenhang gefunden:



> *Befall mit Saugwürmern (Trematoden) *
> Hier sind vor allem die Gattungen Gyrodactilus und Dactylogyrus zu nennen. Vertreter der Gattung Gyrodactylus leben vorwiegend auf der haut von karpfenartigen, Dactylogyrus auf den Kiemen. Gyrodactylus ist etwa 0,5 bis 1 mm groß und durch ein zweizipfliges Vorderteil charakterisiert, Dactylogyrus dagegen, ebenfalls knapp 1 mm groß, hat ein vierzipfeliges Vorderteil und vier punktförmige schwarze Augen. Die Schadwirkung dieser Parasiten besteht in einer Zerstörung der Haut bzw. des Kiemenepithels durch den am Hinterende liegenden stark bewehrten Haftapparat. Außerdem saugen sie Blut, Beide Gruppen sind durch eine große Vermehrungsrate gekennzeichnet und werden vor allem der Fischbrut gefährlich. Befallen werden vor allem Karpfen, aber auch andere Fischarten. Die Brut bleibt bei einem Befall im Wachstum zurück und wird matt. Gleichzeitig tritt eine Dunkelfärbung auf. Mit einer Lupe oder einem Mikroskop erkennt man die Parasiten leicht. Fischen über 4 bis 5 cm Länge werden die Dactylogyren nicht mehr gefährlich. Auch der Blutwurm (Sanguinicola) gehört zu den Saugwürmern (Digenea), die bei Karpfenbrut große Verluste hervorrufen können. Die geschlechtsreifen Parasiten leben im Blutgefäßsystem der Fische. Dieser Wurm macht einen Wirtswechsel durch, wobei Schnecken die Zwischenwirte sind. typische Symptome der befallenen Fische sind : apathisches Verhalten, blasse Kiemen, verstopfte Kiemengefäße durch die typischen dreieckigen Eier (mikroskopische Beurteilung) sowie Nierenschäden durch eingekapselte Eier. Eine Bekämpfung ist nur durch das Abtöten der Zwischenwirte mit Hilfe einer Teichkalkung möglich. Befallen werden vor allem junge Karpfen und Schleien.


----------



## Big Man (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Dankeschön,
wie Würmer sahen die Dinger nicht aus.
Die Beschreibung / Bilder bei Google passen nicht wirklich zu dem.
Es waren schwarze Flecken auf und unter der Haut. Manche konnte man abkratzen. Diese Flecken waren auch in den Kiemenbögen.

Aber vielleicht kann ich über diesen Weg noch was finden.


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich habe heute mal wieder einen Spaziergang zu meinem Lieblingsaalgraben gemacht. Einfach mal die Lage peilen und ein paar Foto´s machen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Tage da nochmal angreifen und den einen oder anderen Herbstaal verhaften. Doch was muss ich sehen: AUSGEBAGGERT!!! Nicht eine Pflanze mehr drin, das ganze schöne Gebüsch weg. Nur noch nackter Sandboden und kaum 5cm Wasser!!!;+;+
Das war´s dann wohl erstmal mit dem Graben... Sämtliche Fische sind fort, bis auf ein paar Stichlinge, die panisch da umherflitzten und keine Deckung mehr haben...|gr:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder einen Spaziergang zu meinem Lieblingsaalgraben gemacht. Einfach mal die Lage peilen und ein paar Foto´s machen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Tage da nochmal angreifen und den einen oder anderen Herbstaal verhaften. Doch was muss ich sehen: AUSGEBAGGERT!!! Nicht eine Pflanze mehr drin, das ganze schöne Gebüsch weg. Nur noch nackter Sandboden und kaum 5cm Wasser!!!;+;+
> Das war´s dann wohl erstmal mit dem Graben... Sämtliche Fische sind fort, bis auf ein paar Stichlinge, die panisch da umherflitzten und keine Deckung mehr haben...|gr:




das is natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich


----------



## ZanderKai (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist sehr schade....:c
Ist denn der ganze graben ausgebaggert oder gibt es auch noch stellen wo die fische schutz haben udn er noch nicht ausgebaggert wurde?
Die Menschen Zerstören die Natur immer mehr#q


----------



## Carphunter' (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

jop. is wirklich ärgerlich. frag mich immer warum manche menschen die schöne natur einfach zerstören? haben die nichts besseres zu tun|kopfkrat. der graben sah doch vorher bestimmt besser aus als jetzt


----------



## hechthunter62 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...Das war´s dann wohl erstmal mit dem Graben... Sämtliche Fische sind fort, bis auf ein paar Stichlinge, die panisch da umherflitzten und keine Deckung mehr haben...|gr:


 

Menscheskind... Das grenzt schon fast an Naturfrevel! 

Aber es wird wohl auch nicht ganz ohne zweck gemacht worden sein, auch wenn es schwer fällt.

HH62


----------



## serge7 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal wieder einen Spaziergang zu meinem Lieblingsaalgraben gemacht. Einfach mal die Lage peilen und ein paar Foto´s machen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Tage da nochmal angreifen und den einen oder anderen Herbstaal verhaften. Doch was muss ich sehen: AUSGEBAGGERT!!! Nicht eine Pflanze mehr drin, das ganze schöne Gebüsch weg. Nur noch nackter Sandboden und kaum 5cm Wasser!!!;+;+
> Das war´s dann wohl erstmal mit dem Graben... Sämtliche Fische sind fort, bis auf ein paar Stichlinge, die panisch da umherflitzten und keine Deckung mehr haben...|gr:


 
Keine Panik. In ein bis zwei Jahren ist der Graben wieder top! Wahrscheinlich schon im nächsten Frühjahr. Ausgebaggerte Stellen sind sehr gut auf Aal. Müsste nur halt ein bisschen mehr Wasser rein in den Graben aber das wird spätestens im April 2008 der Fall sein...Ich würde das deswegen eher positiv sehen...


----------



## Dorschalex (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich gebe serge 7 recht, bis nächstes frühjahr ist alles wieder gut und voll mit fischen das ist bei unserem graben auch so. Der wird jedes jahr im herbst ausgebagert und das ist auch teils gut so, weil das bei uns sonst voll zuwachsen würde. Naja aber jetzt kannst du es vergessen mit angeln aber wie gesagt nächstes frühjahr ist wieder alles voll mit fischen!!! 

Also kein Bange#6 Alex


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



serge7 schrieb:


> Keine Panik. In ein bis zwei Jahren ist der Graben wieder top! Wahrscheinlich schon im nächsten Frühjahr. Ausgebaggerte Stellen sind sehr gut auf Aal. Müsste nur halt ein bisschen mehr Wasser rein in den Graben aber das wird spätestens im April 2008 der Fall sein...Ich würde das deswegen eher positiv sehen...


 
Ich hoffe, du hast recht. Dieser Graben ist seit Jahren nicht ausgebaggert worden und war inzwischen ein echtes Naturparadies mit seltenen Pflanzen und vielen schönen Fischen. Mich hat echt der Schlag getroffen, als ich das gesehen habe.
Aus landwirtschaftlicher Sicht war die Aktion allerdings wohl tatsächlich gerechtfertigt...|kopfkrat

So sah es vor der Verwüstung dort aus (Bild)#6


----------



## Ohrendieter (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mensch ,
das tut mir echt leid für dich
aber gross is das moor .. 

die fahrradstreife steht bereit,meld dich


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> die fahrradstreife steht bereit,meld dich


 
Da muss ich mir wohl mal ´nen Blaulicht auf´n Kopp tackern...:vik:


----------



## Ohrendieter (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

musste dank der lieben maloche
das angeln die letzten paar wochen fast komplett einstellen
aber hab mich heute nacht mal auf 2 bierlängen an meinen graben gesetzt
und einfach genossen :
die ruhe,das stille fliessen und all die erinnerungen was ich da schon
rausholte,GEIL.
und garnich mal so kalt heute gewesen,eine schande das kollege aal sich
auffe socken machte,
es juckte wieder.

im frühjahr weiss ich ganz genau wo ich meine nächte
verbringen werde nache arbeit 

schönen winter euch,
Ohrendieter


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, ich dachte mir ich mache den Thread hier schon mal wieder scharf....

Die Saison steht vor der Tür, vereinzelt wurden hier in den Gräben schon die ersten Schleicher erlegt. Wie sieht´s denn im Rest der Republik aus, irgendwelche Grabenfänge zu vermelden? Der nächste Warmlufteinbruch ist jedenfalls meiner....
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was in meinen verwüsteten Moorgräben dieses Jahr so geht....

Also, alle Berichte, Tips und Tricks zu den Grabenaalen hier rein...#6

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Angler25 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schau dir das mal an
http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=157&Itemid=8


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Angler25 schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an
> http://www.bissclips.tv/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=157&Itemid=8


 
Nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu den Gewässern, in denen ich teilweise fische, ist das ein gewaltiger See....

Gehe mal im Thread ganz nach oben und schaue dir die Bilder an, die ich dort eingestellt habe....#6


----------



## *Homer* (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

naja so klein ist doch der teich gar nich...^^...naja aber ich sag nur..flüster: askari stipptue für 5 Euro..


----------



## *Homer* (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Brassenwürger und eigtl. alle anderen auch:...
also ich habe so einen ähnlichen graben in meiner nähe, er ist circa 1,50-2 meter breit und so denk mal 20, 30 cm tief..da gibt es 2 "brücken " drüber die auch sehr breit sind. der bach ist mit dem rhein verbunden, woher allerdings kaum fische kommen können da es dort sehr tief abfällt...also da kommen die wohl eher nicht hoch denk ich, und auf der anderen seite mit einem see der zum angelverein gehört, da ich mitglied im angelsportverein bin und auch eine rheinkarte besitze denke ich doch mal das ich dort ohne probleme angeln darf, habe ich auch schon ein paar mal, eigtl. sieht man nie fische und es sind auch denke ich keine drin, aber im sommer im jährlichen hochwasser wird dann wasser in den bach gedrückt, es wird trüber und der wasserstand steigt auf vllt. 30-40 cm, meist kommen dann auch fische mit , aber nich diese großen von denen du sprichst sondern eher, kleinere döbel, rapfen rotaugen und sonstiege weissfische, auch nen kleinen karpfen (denke ich zu mindest mal) hatte ich dran, ist aber drei mal wieder abgefallen, auch sehr große barsche gibt es unter den brücken, also macht es sehr spaß dort im sommer zu fischen, aslo denkst du/ihr jetzt das ich es im sommer mal probieren könnte eine nacht auf aal anzusitzen?..also köder würde ich wahrscheinlich einen halben tauwurm oder so was wurmiges nehen, als rute eine leichte karpfen/aal rute von balzer und eine sänger freilaufrolle + balzer 0,26 er schnur , ich denk das ist ok, mfg *homer*


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich würde es ganz einfach mal Versuchen, es könnte sein, dass du die Überraschung deines Lebens erlebst. Wenn dieser Bach auch nur den Hauch einer Verbindung zum Rhein hat, dann *sind* da Aale drin. Da würde ich drauf wetten! Ist der "Bach" sehr verkrautet? Wenn ja, würde ich stabiles Gerät nehmen. 0,40 Mono durchgehend ist nicht übertrieben. Auf kurze Distanz findet der "Kampf" im Nahbereich statt, und bei viel Kraut muss der Aal raus, egal wie....#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

toller thread, den werde ich im auge behalten, klingt echt alles sehr spanned
obwohl ich in der forellenregion lebe werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren
vlg


----------



## gufipanscher (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hatte als Jungfischer nen Fischkasten mit 1m*1,5m. Der ganze Bach ist nicht breiter gewesen. Fast immer wenn ich daraus Fische entnommen hab war ein Aal mit im Kescher, obwohl ich nie einen reinsetzte. Bin nie dazu gekommen an dem Bächlein zu angeln, aber es wäre sicherlich mal ein Versuch wert, obwohl er nur ca 15cm tief ist.  Nach dem Fischkasten sind es noch gut 4km bis er in den nächsten Fluß mündet.

jaja, wenn ich nicht noch so viele andere Pläne hätte....

Gruß Jul


----------



## Aachener (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ jonnie walker: was willste probieren? mit 40er mono auf forellen???
nur spaß!!! echt super interessanter treat!!! sehe zukünftig kleinste wiesenbäche mit ganz anderen (denen des jägers) augen!!!:m
werde mir gleich morgen ne landkarte schnappen!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Aachener schrieb:


> werde mir gleich morgen ne landkarte schnappen!!!



ähh, das schlecht^^
denn diese mini-bäche und gräben sind manchmal garnicht eingezeichnet und bei google earth auch nich zu finden, also ich finde das suchen auf eigne faust spannender:m

vlg


----------



## Aachener (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich nehme eine von den ganz ganz detailierten!!! 
aber hast recht, selber raus und auf erkundungstour:m


----------



## Carp-Riots (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mit denn Kleinen Bächen kann ichs nur bestätigen ich fische im somme rbei hochwasser auch immer noch in denn entwässerungsgräben bei uns in der nähe und erziehle gute fänge von barschen bis 38cm und manchmal kleine massenfänge von 15-20 cm barschenab und zu gibts auch mal n kleinen hecht!freu mich jetzt schon auf die sommer saison an denn bächen!!!


----------



## serge7 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei uns in Friesland wird im Frühjahr die große Masse an Aalen aus kleinen Gräben gefangen. Etwas größer (so ab 4 m Breite) heissen die Dinger dann "Tief". Diese kleinen Tiefs laufen wie Gift und vor allem die Knicklichtposen-Angelei mit leichtem Geschirr macht nachts unheimlich Laune.

Realistisch sind Fänge zwischen 3 und 7 Aalen pro Nacht (bis 2/3 Uhr). Ich selbst habe Aale bis 75 cm Länge in diesen Gräben gefangen. Ich warte jetzt schon sehnsüchtig auf wärmeres Wetter, ab 11 Grad Wassertemperatur in den Gräben laufen die Aale zur Höchstform auf. 2-4 Wochen wird es jetzt wohl noch dauern...


----------



## maki1980 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Artgenossen,

ich habe mir die Fotos auf Seite 1 mal angeschaut und kann gar nicht glaube das Ihr in solchen Rinnen angelt. 
Ich finde dies aber wirklich interessant vor allen da in meiner Nähe ohne Ende Kilometerlange Entwässerungsgräben ca. 2m Breit und bis 100 cm tief sind.
Ich glaube diese muss ich dieses Jahr mal besuchen fahren und schauen ob auch dort Aale zu finden sind denn bis jetzt war ich dort nur um KöFis zu fangen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



maki1980 schrieb:


> da in meiner Nähe ohne Ende Kilometerlange Entwässerungsgräben ca. 2m Breit und bis 100 cm tief sind.




:vik: na da riecht man den fisch ja schon praktisch durch den bildschirm hindurch^^
jede wette das es da top fische gibt!
clg


----------



## maki1980 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich weiß zumindest, dass dort wirklich eine Menge an Rotaugen und Brassen drinne schwimmt.
Auch Raubfische ob nun Hecht oder Barsch, wer weiß, sehe ich bei jedem Senken dort räubern aber der Gedanke mich dort mit einer Rute hinzustellen und auf Aal oder ähnliches zu Fischen ist mir noch nie in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Lümmy (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Na dann wird das ja mal Zeit....:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Damit Ihr Euch mal eine Vorstellung habt was ich meine...
Zum Teil ist das Gewässer hier auch 3-4 Meter breit

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## AalNils (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hmm, ich habe fast ein exakt gleichstrukturiertes Gewaesser wie Brassenwuerger vor meiner Haustuer, gehoert noch zur Bille. 

Tiefe ca. 10-30 cm, Breite um die 70-100 cm. Aber irgendwie.. Nunja, ich wuerd mir schon etwas doof vorkommen an so einem "Etwas" zu Angeln, aber nunja. Ich werde mich spaetestens im April mal rausschleichen, erst ganz spaet, wenn mich keiner mehr sieht und dann mal schauen, ob der Mythos "Graben" wirklich so nett ist, wie hier behauptet. 

MfG


----------



## serge7 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mindestens 30-40 cm tief sollte es schon sein. Bei 1 m Tiefe und Verbindung zu einem größeren Gewässer gebe ich Aal-Garantie.:m


----------



## maki1980 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich glaube jetzt ist es besser zu erkennen...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hier mal ein paar pics eines kleinen teiches den ich im dezember entdeckt habe, ist ca. 10m von der our entfernt und mit ihr gut verbunden.
der ein oder andere aal könnte vllt drin sein
außerdem liegt der teich seeeehr entlegen, die tiefste stelle is ca. 150cm

glaubt ihr dass es sich lohnt einen nachtansizt zu machen ? 
wie gesagt liegt mitten in der forellenregion =>  kalters wasser, das ganze jahr über


----------



## serge7 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wie ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit? Wenn da zuviel Schlamm und Faulgase drin sind dann fängst Du nichts....

Ansonsten ruhig tagsüber im Frühjahr probieren. Bekommst Du keine Bisse dann brauchste Nachts auch nicht versuchen...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

viel kies und steine, soweit ich das trotz der eisschicht beurteilen konnte


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Aachener schrieb:


> sehe zukünftig kleinste wiesenbäche mit ganz anderen (denen des jägers) augen!!!:m


 Das kann ich auch jedem nur empfehlen! Selbst allerkleinste Gräben (Rinnsale) beherbergen teilweise enorm große Fische. Insbesondere Aale kommen mit sehr wenig Wasser klar. 50cm Breite und 5cm Tiefe bietem einem Kilo-Aal ausreichende Lebensmöglichkeiten. Man sollte aber beachten, dass ein einzelner Angler ein solches Gewässer schnell leer fischen kann. Ich beangle daher einen bestimmten Teilabschnitt "meiner" Gräben nur einmal und lasse sie dann für Wochen in Ruhe.#6


----------



## Der-Hechter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo!
ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich glaub ich iwo hier schonmal gestellt hatte, aber ich errinere mich nicht mehr an die Antwort oder es gab gar keine ....  undzwar gibt es bei mir auch so einen Graben in dem es laut Bauern auch Aale gab und in einem bestimmten Bereich auch noch gibt, jedoch ist der Bereich an meinem Haus, von dem Teil der in einen größeren Fluss mündet durch eine Untertunnelung getrennt. Diese ist etwa 800m lang, gehen da die Aale durch?
MfG Der Hechter


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage die ich glaub ich iwo hier schonmal gestellt hatte, aber ich erriner mich nicht mehr an die antwort oder es gab gar keine .... undzwar gibts bei mir auch soeinen graben in dem es laut bauern auch aale gab und in einem bestimmten bereich auch noch gibt, jedoch ist der breich an meinem haus, von dem teil der in einen größeren fluss mündet durch eine untertunnelung getrennt. Diese ist etwa 800m lang, gehen da die aale durch?
> MfG Der Hechter


 
Klar gehen die da durch, keine Frage! Die nutzen zur Not auch kilometerlange Drainagerohre! Und wenn´s da Aale gab, dann gibt´s da heute auch noch welche....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich hab mal ne Frage, die ich glaub ich iwo hier schonmal gestellt hatte, aber ich errinere mich nicht mehr an die Antwort oder es gab gar keine ....  undzwar gibt es bei mir auch so einen Graben in dem es laut Bauern auch Aale gab und in einem bestimmten Bereich auch noch gibt, jedoch ist der Bereich an meinem Haus, von dem Teil der in einen größeren Fluss mündet durch eine Untertunnelung getrennt. Diese ist etwa 800m lang, gehen da die Aale durch?
> MfG Der Hechter



tagsüber auf jedenfall


----------



## Der-Hechter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ok, ich hatte bis jetzt den eindruck das das Wasser durch Gülle verschmutzt ist weil dort halt viel gegüllt wird, wie ist das dann mit den Aalen? Ausserdem sind dort keine Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## powermike1977 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin. hab nicht alle seiten gelesen - also kanne sein dass jemand die frage schon gestellt hat, aber was issn mit kormoranen? haben die den flachwassertrick noch nicht durchschaut? 
ansonsten versuche ich das mini-bach angeln auch mal, auch wenn cih mir den drill nicht so spannend vorstelle.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> moin. hab nicht alle seiten gelesen - also kanne sein dass jemand die frage schon gestellt hat, aber was issn mit kormoranen? haben die den flachwassertrick noch nicht durchschaut?
> ansonsten versuche ich das mini-bach angeln auch mal, auch wenn cih mir den drill nicht so spannend vorstelle.


 
Das ist ja das Gute, da ist es für die Kormorane einfach zu flach, mit 5 - 15cm Wassertiefe können die nix mehr anfangen! Die laufen da schlicht auf Grund....|rolleyes


----------



## AalNils (14. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Brassenwuerger,

Ich glaub' ich nehm dich mal mit zu den mindestens 20 km meines Miniflusses, fast exakte Beschaffenheit wie das Gewaesser auf deinen Fotos. Wir stellen dann die Raeuchertonne direkt neben den Angelplatz, okay? 

MfG


----------



## Big Man (14. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> moin. hab nicht alle seiten gelesen - also kanne sein dass jemand die frage schon gestellt hat, aber was issn mit kormoranen? haben die den flachwassertrick noch nicht durchschaut?
> ansonsten versuche ich das mini-bach angeln auch mal, auch wenn cih mir den drill nicht so spannend vorstelle.



Wie schon gesagt wurde tauch Kormoran meist und somit haben die dort keine Möglichkeit. Außerdem sind viele der Gräben auch gut bewachsen und geben den Fischen gut Deckung und dem "schwarzen Fischtot" keine Start- und Landebahn.


----------



## cansahin (14. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hätte eine frage, wie sieht es in solchen Gräben mit einer Genehmigung aus (Gewässerkarte) oder so braucht man da sowas für so nen Graben ???


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schätze das sieht schlecht aus in Sachen Genehmigung. Ich hab vor der Haustür auch so einen kleinen Graben. War nicht schlecht überrascht, als der erste Aal mit über 60cm da "raus kam". Ich hatte komischerweise auch fast nur große Aale. Natürlich alle wieder schwimmen lassen, ist ja nicht erlaubt in diesen Gräben....

Gruß und Petri
Björn


----------



## Big Man (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



cansahin schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine frage, wie sieht es in solchen Gräben mit einer Genehmigung aus (Gewässerkarte) oder so braucht man da sowas für so nen Graben ???



In den Gräben sieht es genauso aus wie in allen anderen Gewässern. Du brauchst die Genehmigung des Eigentümers/Pächters.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Big Man schrieb:


> In den Gräben sieht es genauso aus wie in allen anderen Gewässern. Du brauchst die Genehmigung des Eigentümers/Pächters.



und das düfte eigentlich überhaupt garkein problem sein, denn ich denke die landwirte/landbesitzer werden sich erstmal wundern, wenn man sie danach fragt :q,jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der besitzer sowas nicht gestatten würde. Als dankeschön kann man ihm ja am ende des tages einen aal vorbeibringen. die einzige schwierigkeit besteht darin, herrauszufiden auf wessen land sich das ''gewässer'' befindet!

vlg


----------



## serge7 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich würde nochmal die aus meiner Sicht erfolgversprechnden Gräben auf Aal mit folgenden Bedingungen belegen:

1. Der Graben muß eine Verbindung zu einem größeren Fließgewässer haben, welches wiederrum in die Nordsee fliesst.

2. In dem größeren Gewässer muß auch noch ein nennenswerter Aalbestand vorhanden sein (bei uns im Norden/an der Nordseeküste kein Problem, wie sieht es im Süden Deutschlands aus?)

3. Der Graben muß eine Tiefe von zumindest 30 cm haben wenn man regelmäßig fangen will. Ich habe auch schon in flacheren Gräben gefangen aber nicht regelmäßig.

4. Der Untergrund bzw. die Bodenbeschaffenheit des Grabens darf nicht zu schlammig und mit Nitrit/Nitrat belastet sein (Gülle der Landwirtschaft). Begünstigt wird eine "gute" Bodenbeschaffenheit durch eine stärkere Strömung in Richtung größeres Gewässer (bei uns sind das die "Pumpwerke" zur Entwässerung). Bei zuviel Faulschlamm fängt man nicht regelmäßig und die Fleischqualität der Aale ist dann auch nicht unbedingt die Beste...
(zum Testen einfach mal nen langen Stock in den Untergrund bohren soweit wie es geht und sich dann mal das Ergebnis anschauen, wenn der Stock ganz runter geht und mit über 30 cm mit schwarzem Schlamm bedeckt ist und dazu noch Gasblasen bis an die Oberfläche zu sehen waren würde ich da nicht auf Aal versuchen)

5. Wenn möglich würde ich versuchen die Fließstrecke von bis zu 2 km vor Einlauf in das größere Gewässer zu beangeln. Hier ist die Chance am Größten, daß die meissten der oben beschriebenen Punkte eingehalten werden.

6. Tolle Stellen sind auch "Grabenkreuzungen" wo zwei oder drei Gräben zusammenfliessen. Das erwähne ich deshalb weil ich festgestellt habe, daß man Aale regelmäßig nur an bestimmten Stellen dieser Gräben in höheren Stückzahlen fängt. Das muß man rausfinden.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch weitere Ideen zur Vervollständigung?

Gruß
Sergio


----------



## *Homer* (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich habe keine neue idee aber ich versuchs mal auf mein gewässer zu beziehen..
punkt 1:ja , zum rhein, 
punkt 2:dazu muss ich denk ich nich viel sagen..
punkt 3:nicht nachgemässen aber ich denke zum teil so 30-40..
punkt 4...hm der boden is schon aus schlamm, aber drunter betong kein faulschlamm, eher so..äh...sandschlamm...und ich würde eh ganz in der nähe vom einfluss in den rhein fischen, da ist auch ganz ordentliche strömung und ja die fließrichtung geht richtung rhein..
punkt 5:ja hab ich ja eben schon gesagt...
punkt 6:...so was gibts bei uns nicht.aber bei mir ist es nahe am ausfluß und fast unter einer großen brücke, sehr gut...also ich stelle demnächstmal bilder von meinem bächlein rein, habs beim letzten mal vergessen...


----------



## McRip (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Warum nur auf die Nordsee bezogen? Ostsee nicht vergessen!


----------



## Sarein (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hab vorhin in der Angelwoche gelesen, dass der Aal schon "wach" ist und läuft, aber nur in kleinen Teichen oder Fließgewässern. Meint ihr es würde sich jetzt schon lohnen einen Ansitz auf Aal zu starten? 
Ich würde dann an einen der vielen Gräben am Störkanal gehen. (ca. 50 -100 cm tief und 1 - 2m breit)

PS: Wie sieht es eigentlich an den Mündungen dieser kleinen Gräben mit Aalen aus? Müsste doch eigentlich auch gut gehen oder???


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Sarein schrieb:


> Hab vorhin in der Angelwoche gelesen, dass der Aal schon "wach" ist und läuft, aber nur in kleinen Teichen oder Fließgewässern. Meint ihr es würde sich jetzt schon lohnen einen Ansitz auf Aal zu starten?
> Ich würde dann an einen der vielen Gräben am Störkanal gehen. (ca. 50 -100 cm tief und 1 - 2m breit)


 
Wenn dann genau heute Abend! Hier war´s windstill, mild und bedeckt! Da geht was! Morgen ist das schon wieder vorbei, die nächste Kaltfront ist im Anmarsch!:c


----------



## Sarein (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn dann genau heute Abend! Hier war´s windstill, mild und bedeckt! Da geht was! Morgen ist das schon wieder vorbei, die nächste Kaltfront ist im Anmarsch!:c


 

Bei uns war es auch sehr mild und sonnig... Ich hab aber keine Würmer...  :c


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Sarein schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine Würmer... :c


 
Dann hast du einen guten Hausarzt!

kleiner Scherz...:vik:


----------



## Sarein (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dann hast du einen guten Hausarzt!


 

:q:q:q

Meinst du Morgen ist es wieder zuspät für Aal? Gehst du heute noch los?


----------



## Daniel28 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

zeig doch ma bitte ein bild von den aalen die du gefangen hast in dem kleinen bach..


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Sarein schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Meinst du Morgen ist es wieder zuspät für Aal? Gehst du heute noch los?


 
Nein, heute abend habe ich keine Zeit. Mein Drahtesel hat ´nen Platten und ich habe da noch was ganz anderes vor...:k

Morgen sieht das nicht gut aus. Die haben Sturm und Regen angesagt, und das in Verbindung mit ´ner fetten Kaltfront, das kann man getrost vergessen. Heute abend wäre die Chance gewesen!

Aber die Saison ist ja noch jung, da kommen noch die richtigen Abende. Und wenn main Nachbar wieder mit will, warum nicht!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102696&highlight=wetterleuchten


----------



## Sarein (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Morgen sieht das nicht gut aus. Die haben Sturm und Regen angesagt, und das in Verbindung mit ´ner fetten Kaltfront, das kann man getrost vergessen. Heute abend wäre die Chance gewesen!


 
Jo, hab mir grad die Vorraussagungen angesehen... Das wird die ganze woche so kalt. Das mir so gute ideen immer erst so spät einfallen. #q


----------



## Sarein (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich war heute mal unterwegs um einen richtigen Graben zu finden. Hab den am Störkanal gefunden. Ist der geeignet???


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Sarein schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal unterwegs um einen richtigen Graben zu finden. Hab den am Störkanal gefunden. Ist der geeignet???


 
Ich werde mich auch gleich mal auf den Weg machen. Ein wenig spazieren gehen... Und Bilder machen!
Nach der Vodka - Orgie von gestern brauche ich mal frische Luft#6


----------



## Nailuj (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hm...  ich wage heute auch nen ansitz auf die bäche bei uns   habe da unteranderem mal nen kleinen   leider toten wels gesehn wäre aber nie auf die idee gekommen da zu angeln. Bilder kommen nach. Gruß und Petri heil
             julian


----------



## Grundangler85 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Sarein 

wenn da nix geht weiß ich auch nicht. Sieht supi da aus.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, bin wieder da und echt entsetzt. Man hat umgebaut in meinem Revier! Was vorher ein Rinnsal war, ist jetzt ein "Bach" Den Aalen dürfte das allerdings völlig wurscht sein....:g
Demnächst wird getestet....

Ich bin übrigens nass wie ´ne ersoffene Katze. Bei dem Sauwetter mit dem Fahhrad los, nur zum gucken und Bilder machen.... Hätte ich mal lieber sein lassen sollen...#6
Ich hoffe, ihr wisst meinen Einsatz zu schätzen....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich war dort auch ne ganze weile unterwegs als ich in neuenfelde gewohnt habe,ich kann das mit den aalen nur bestätigen.
jetzt wohne ich in rahlstedt und hab hier am stadtrand wieder sowas ähnliches entdeckt.
gruß nach neu wulmsdorf#6#6#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da würde ich auch gern mal mitwildern! Hast du Bilder von deinem Graben?


----------



## serge7 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Super Bilder Jungs! Die sehen auch alle recht vielversprechend aus optisch, wenn die übrigen Bedingungen stimmen (wie unten von mir beschrieben) dann wird es dort mit Sicherheit laufen auf Aal.

Hier dann noch das ein oder andere Bild von meinen Aal-Gräben:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gern mal mitwildern! Hast du Bilder von deinem Graben?


ich versuche dir mal was zu organisieren wo du sehen kannst um welchen bach es sich handelt.
sag mal brassenwürger....dein einer graben auf den bildern,ist das nicht nähe königreich???:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ich versuche dir mal was zu organisieren wo du sehen kannst um welchen bach es sich handelt.
> sag mal brassenwürger....dein einer graben auf den bildern,ist das nicht nähe königreich???:q


 
Nee, das ist das Moor in Rübke!

Du weist schon, wo....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Nee, das ist das Moor in Rübke!
> 
> Du weist schon, wo....


weiß bescheid....das meinte ich auch eigentlich....den graben haben sie umgebaut zur entwässerung für die autobahn die da irgendwann hin soll


----------



## maki1980 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Die Gegend kam mir als Ex Neuenfelder das auch gleich bekannt vor :O)


----------



## nava (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin zusammen,

lese nun schon ne ganze Weile hier mit, und hab immer gehofft, dass sich mal jemand aus der Gegend Hannover hier meldet.
Leider Fehlanzeige, bis jetzt................
Normalerweise müsste es doch auch hier so einige von den kleinen Gräben geben, die Aal-verdächtig sind.
Wäre schön wenn sich jemand melden würde, der sowas hier in der Gegend kennt.
Nächstes Wochenende sollen ja die Temperaturen Richtung 15° gehen.
Da sollte sich ein Ansitz ja schon mal lohnen

Gruss nava


----------



## drogba (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich wohne in bonn und kenne auch sonen rinnsaal aber ne farge wie siehts denn da mit nem schein aus?muss ich da irgentwie was kaufen oder so?und dann noch die frage wie und wo dort ageln?mit grundblei oder wie macht ihr das?und kann man dortz hotsports rausfiltern ?auch was die hechte angeht ich meine ich würde garbne mal mein glück auf esox oder döbel probieren jemand nen tip?


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,
Zu drogbas Frage:Wenn du dir die ersten paar Seiten durchliest dürften eigentlich alle deine Fragen beantwortet sein.

Hab nun auch nicht alles hier durchgelesen ( so die ersten paar Seiten) weil ja schon ne Menge geschrieben wurde aber wollte mal fragen wie es denn zur jetzigen Jahreszeit aussieht.Also hier bei uns im Norden ist es noch recht kalt ( heute hats geschneit...weiße Ostern ). Da fühlen sich die Aale wohl eher in den etwas wärmeren Kanälen und größeren Gewässern wohl oder?Wie sieht es mit anderen Fischen aus?

Werd nun erstmal ne Runde joggen gehen und mir die kleine Pfützen in der Umgebung mal anschauen.

Gruß und Frohe Ostern
Raphael


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ostfriese3000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zu drogbas Frage:Wenn du dir die ersten paar Seiten durchliest dürften eigentlich alle deine Fragen beantwortet sein.
> 
> Hab nun auch nicht alles hier durchgelesen ( so die ersten paar Seiten) weil ja schon ne Menge geschrieben wurde aber wollte mal fragen wie es denn zur jetzigen Jahreszeit aussieht.Also hier bei uns im Norden ist es noch recht kalt ( heute hats geschneit...weiße Ostern ). Da fühlen sich die Aale wohl eher in den etwas wärmeren Kanälen und größeren Gewässern wohl oder?Wie sieht es mit anderen Fischen aus?
> ...


 
Im Moment ist das einfach wieder zu kalt! Aber ein paar milde Tage langen schon, um den ollen Schleichern ordentlich Feuer unter´m Hintern zu machen. Kommende Woche soll es mild werden. Mal sehen.....#6
Welche "anderen" Fische möchtest du denn fangen? Rotaugen, Brassen und Barsche lassen sich mit feinem Gerät ja auch bei grimmigem Frost noch überlisten....


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey,
war ja heut ´joggen und meine Erkältung füttern und hab dabei ein paar Bilder von den umliegenden Schloten ( nennt man hier die kleinen Abwasserkanäle) gemacht.Werd es wohl die Tage erstmal mit der Senke oder der Stippe ausprobieren um zu gucken ob da überhaupt Fische heimisch sind, da die Gewässer teilweise mit Gülle verunreinigt sind.Wenn ich da was fange werd ich es wohl auch mal mit schwereren Geschützen ausprobieren.

Die Bilder stell ich morgen mal hoch.
Greetz
Ostfriese


----------



## drogba (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich habe bei dem rinsaal bei uns schon viele fische gesehen kleine weisfische aber auch größere z.b döbel.ein freund hatte mal am einlauf zum rhein von dem rinsaal nen ordentlichen zander gefangen + aal.weis nur nich ob die beim amt mir auskunft darüber geben können wegen Beamte und so|supergri


----------



## maki1980 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Männers,

war noch keiner am Graben?


----------



## hecq (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



serge7 schrieb:


> Super Bilder Jungs! Die sehen auch alle recht vielversprechend aus optisch, wenn die übrigen Bedingungen stimmen (wie unten von mir beschrieben) dann wird es dort mit Sicherheit laufen auf Aal.
> 
> Hier dann noch das ein oder andere Bild von meinen Aal-Gräben:


 
Welches Tief ist das?  #6


----------



## Sarein (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich war heute noch mal los und habe von einer verdächtigen Stelle an der Warnow und einem mündenden Bach Fotos gemacht.
Das wird wohl mein Favorit für den ersten Aalansitz des Jahres!
Da die Stelle so vielversprechend aussah hatte ich noch nebenbei die Spinnrute geschwungen und diesen Hecht gefangen (schwimmt wieder).


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das sieht sowas von gut aus....#6


----------



## Deibel (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So in etwa siehts bei mir auch aus...

Ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei dir, Brassenwürger, nur weiter westlich...

---Bullenbruch Horneburg, leider im letzten Jahr eher erfolglos (mir völlig unverständlich)!!!


----------



## The_Pitbull (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sarein sieht sehr Aalverdächtig aus Top Stelle#6Gruß Pitti


----------



## weserwaller07 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

|wavey:Moin,moin@all!!
War noch keiner die Tage erfolgreich?
Werde morgen an einer Bacheinmündung mal mein Glück probieren,der Bach mündet in die Weser bei Nienburg und ist ca.0,30-0,60m tief und 1-2m breit(führt sauberes Wasser).
Hab da Super KöFi`s gefangen ich glaube da schwimmen sogar Forellen rum.
Kann mit 2Ruten im Strom und 1Rute an der Mündung mit 3-4gramm Pose angreifen!
Köder wird Tauwurm und Dendrobena sein.

P.s.:Wassertemperatur ca. 8grad Bach und Weser 7grad?!?|uhoh:

Gruß weserwaller07!!


----------



## batron (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Boardies,

hab den Trööt mit einigem Intresse auszugsweise gelesen, und fühlte mich sofort in meine Kindheit zurückversetzt. An solch einem Gewässer hatte ich meine ersten Angelerfolgserlebnisse.
Das Gewässer heisst Serower Bach und befindet sich auf Rügen.
Der Bach mündet in den Kubitzer Bodden und hat einen sehr guten Hechtbestand im Mündungsgebiet. Aber einige Kilometer
Inseleinwärts ist der Bach nicht minder interessant, da vermehrt Schlei und Karpfen vorkommt. Auf Aal hat ich noch keine nennenswerten Erfolge, da meistens auf Hecht unterwegs.( Als Kind mit Bambusrute und KÖderfisch ohne Pose, und ohne Rolle). Leider befindet sich der Bach jetzt
in Privatbesitz ( Bauer) oder der Zutritt ist aus Naturschutz-
gründen untersagt. Im Sommer ist an den wenigen zugänglichen Stellen das Angeln schwierig, da Mückeninvasion
in der Dämmerung.

gruß 
tilo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hab heute nahe eines Baches eine neue Stelle gefunden
Was haltet ihr davon ?
Is ca. 15-20cm ''tief''.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hab heute nahe eines Baches eine neue Stelle gefunden
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> Is ca. 15-20cm ''tief''.


 
Da drin mal Pöddern, da sollte doch was gehen...|rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hab heute nahe eines Baches eine neue Stelle gefunden
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> Is ca. 15-20cm ''tief''.


 
Scheint mir ein bisschen sehr klein und zu verkrautet zu sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ruppishad (8. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich finde das gar nicht so ungewöhnlich,das man in solchen Gräben Aale fängt.Als ich so 12 oder 13 war habe ich mal in so einem Graben Aalschnüre ausgelegt,ja ich weiß das macht man nicht,aber 3 Schnüre brachten immerhin einen 64 cm langen und reichlich dicken Spitzkopf und als damals mein Onkel davon Wind bekam hat der dann ca.20 Schnüre ausgelegt und das brachte dann 3 richtig dicke rabenschwarze dicke Aale und die waren über 70 und 80 cm,aber alles Spitzköpfe und eben auf Wurm,na ja aber das ist jetzt 24 Jahre her und der Bestand so sagt man ist ja nicht gerade besser geworden,obwohl doch immer wieder gefangen wird und ich werde es ende April anfang Mai auch wieder versuchen und vielleicht in einem kleinen Graben(aber mit Rute und nicht mit Aalschnur,versteht sich)!!!!Bis dann Leute


----------



## Big Man (9. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Lasst euch nicht von der Größe täuschen für einen Aal ist da genug Wasser drin.
Es werden fast nur Spitzköpfe in den schmalen Rinnen sein da es dort überwiegend Insekten gibt. Zu mindestens bei uns ist das so.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So Leute,

es weht ein laues Lüftchen, 16 Grad, langsam ziehen dunkle Wolken auf....#6

Was sagt uns das?|kopfkrat

Heute werde ich den ersten Versuch an meinen Moorgräben starten. Das Fahrrad ist startklar, Würmer sind im Kühlschrank und die Tele - Pilkruten sind auch entstaubt. Ich muss nur noch Bier kaufen und so um acht werde ich mich auf den Sattel schwingen und in´s Moor brettern. Mal sehen, ob die Schleicher schon Kohldampf haben...


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, bin wieder zurück, die Kälte hat mich aus dem Moor vertrieben! Nach Sonnenuntergang ist die Temperatur nahe 0 Grad abgestürzt. Aber: Der erste Aal ist raus! War aber nur ein Schnürsenkel von ca. 45cm. Restliche Fänge: Ein Barsch (gute Größe, aber voller Laich), mehrere Gründlinge, eine Güster und ein gigantischer Brassen....

Langweilig waren die zwei Stunden jedenfalls nicht!#6


----------



## flori66 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Klingt doch gut, Petri zu den Fängen.

Hast du auch Fotos???


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



flori66 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, Petri zu den Fängen.
> 
> Hast du auch Fotos???


 
Leider nicht, wegen der Feuchtigkeit (Tau) habe ich meine Kamera zuhause gelassen. War aber ein irrer Sonnenuntergang, spiegelglattes Wasser und einen Silberreiher habe ich auch gesehen.


----------



## flori66 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Leider nicht, wegen der Feuchtigkeit (Tau) habe ich meine Kamera zuhause gelassen. War aber ein irrer Sonnenuntergang, spiegelglattes Wasser und einen Silberreiher habe ich auch gesehen.




Achso, ich glaub dann hätt ich meine Cam auch zuhause gelassen.

Aber die tolle Natur entschädigt für die aufkommende Kälte, wa?
Ich find echt toll, dass man in Deutschland teilweise echt noch superschöne Natur hat, die viele andere Länder nicht mehr zu bieten hat.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



flori66 schrieb:


> Achso, ich glaub dann hätt ich meine Cam auch zuhause gelassen.
> 
> Aber die tolle Natur entschädigt für die aufkommende Kälte, wa?
> Ich find echt toll, dass man in Deutschland teilweise echt noch superschöne Natur hat, die viele andere Länder nicht mehr zu bieten hat.


 
Nur die Silberreiher, die hatten wir früher nie! Ich bin im Moor groß geworden, aber kann mich nicht an die erinnern. Inzwischen gibt es auch Nilgänse und Mandarinenten! Verrückte Welt! Aber solange es noch Aale gibt....#6
Die Gegend hier ist echt Wunderschön, nur leider würde ich an der Stelle, wo ich heute war, in ein paar Jahren unmittelbar und regengeschützt unter der Autobahn angeln....


----------



## Big Man (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri zu deinen Fängen,

bei uns war zwar Gestern das Wetter OK aber das Hochwasser vom Vortag noch zu heftig.


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

sehr interessant. Ich glaubte mich im vergangenen Jahr versehen zu haben, ist mir an unserem Stausee nämlich auch untergekommen. Aber nun weiß ich, daß es doch ein Silberreier war. Habe es nicht so recht für möglich gehalten. Aber die Mandarinenten gibt es bei uns schon lange. Nur Nielgänse sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Angelfreunde...

Habe vor einiger zeit mal dieses Thema gelesen, und mich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Gewässer gemacht. Gefunden habe Ich dieses dann endlich mal am Freitag. Daten: ca 70cm tief und ca 2,50 breit. Es ergibt sich nach ca der dritten Kurve das das Gewässer breiter wird und zwar ca auf eine länge von 20 meter das jetzt eine Breite von 6-7 Meter mißt. Danach geht es als normaler 2,50m breiter und 70cm tiefen Graben/Fluß/Flüßchen weiter. Jetzt mal meine Fragen: Was haltet Ihr davon? Hatte vor mich da von Freitag zu Samstag mal einzurichten und dem Aal nachzustellen... Welche Köder werden wohl erfolg zeigen? Pose oder Grund? Es ist sehr viel Gras drin an dem man auch sieht das es eine gewisse Unterströmung gibt.
Lohnt es sich da auch mal nach nem guten Karpfen ausschau zu halten? 


Gruß Mike


----------



## Ohrendieter (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ toxic

klingt doch verdammt lecker was du da beschrieben hast,
würde nich lange zögern und mich mal hinhocken.
probier beides,einmal auf grund und einmal mit der ollen pose kurz drüber,
wirst schon sehen was mehr ernte einfährt,
köder würd ich ersma die klassiker nehmen
und vergiss nich dir n paar bier einzupacken 

hoffe du bist erfolgreicher als ich,bisher 7 ( !! ) komplett erfolglose ansitze
an meinem graben aber ich bleib am ball.
grüsse,
ohrendieter


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> @ toxic
> 
> und vergiss nich dir n paar bier einzupacken
> grüsse,
> ohrendieter


 

:mnoch nie geschehen...ohne mein Bierchen am Wasser wäre dat ja nur nen halb so schöner Angeltag/Nacht |supergri|supergri|supergri 

ähmm Karpfen mal probieren ??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Mike


----------



## Ohrendieter (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

zum thema karpfen
fragste den falschen,
nich mein fisch und noch nie probiert.

aber vielleicht weiss hier irgendwer mehr ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> zum thema karpfen
> fragste den falschen,
> nich mein fisch und noch nie probiert.
> 
> aber vielleicht weiss hier irgendwer mehr ?


 

Hab auch noch nie auf Karpfen geangelt...hatte durch Zufall letztes jahr mal einen auf Tauwurm ... Frage nur weil mein Angelfreund der morgen mitkommt mal auf Karpfen testen wollte in dem Gewässer...naja schauen wa mal ob noch jemand etwas dazu sagen kann heute Abend...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Was machen denn so im Allgemeinen die Grabenaale im Hamburger Umland und im Rest der Republik???

Ich konnte aus Zeitmangel nicht los, habe aber gehört, dass die Schleicher sogar in der Tidenelbe schon gut beißen, da sollte doch in den Gräben richtig was abgehen!
Irgendwelche Fangmeldungen...?|kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich habe so das dumpfe Gefühl, die Aalspezies liegen alle auf der faulen Haut! Ich werde mir dieses Jahr mal einen neuen Graben vorknöpfen, der sehr vielversprechend aussieht....

Siehe Bilder....#6


----------



## Fishzilla (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Carsten.
Ich war am 1 Mai mit dem Boot auf der Elbe.
Neben den Hauptfahrwasser gegenüber Wedel.
Elbe hatte bei 14°. Aal läuft schon sehr gut, nur gute Größen.
Ich glaube, den neuen Graben kenne ich.
Zumindest sieht der, den ich meine auch so aus.
Wenn du ins Moor auf dieser Buckelpiste kommend von Neu Wulmstorf rechts einbiegst, liegt der dann auf der linken Seite?


----------



## porscher (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

habe mal ein paar generelle fragen:

werden die aale bei euch in diesen gräben/bächen besetzt? oder wandern diese durch die großen flüsse/ströme zu?
in welchen regionen angelt ihr denn? kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es in nrw wirklich gute fangplätze in kleinen gräben gibt. vermute es ehe küstennah mit verbindung zum meer. richtig???


----------



## janos (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ porscher

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es menschen gibt, die solche kleinen bäche besetzen. belehrt mich eines besseren, wenn ich falsch liege. 

ich wohne in reinbek, falls das dem ein oder anderen was sacht.
nun isses ja nunmal so, dass dort auch die "bille" verläuft. kennt sich da jemand mit den pächtern aus? oder ist das verbandsgewässer? ich hab schon die tante vom  umwelt und verkehrsamt angeschrieben, aber die scheint wohl keine lust zu haben, mir zu antworten. *gg*

die bille wird ja sogar mit bafo's besetzt, hrhr.

falls hier keiner was zur bille weiß, eröffne ich mal nen neuen thread.
ansonsten schon mal danke im vorraus.

jan|wavey:


----------



## Kuschi777 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,

also bei uns gibts auch so nen kleinen graben und ich fange dort regelmäßig aale.
Ein wichtiger Punkt ist aber das man die Tiefen stellen weiß sonst ist es fast aussichtslos.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei uns gibts auch so nen kleinen graben und ich fange dort regelmäßig aale.
> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist aber das man die Tiefen stellen weiß sonst ist es fast aussichtslos.
> ...


 

Also das Unterschreibe Ich nicht mit den Tiefen Stellen. War jetzt Freitag Nacht los, und habe 4 sehr schöne Aale gezogen und das in dem Vorher beschriebenen Gewässer. Wie gesagt ist dieser in der Mitte 70cm tief und gefangen habe Ich alle 4 sehr sehr nah am Ufer, wo es nichtmal 50cm tief ist. TAUWURM und MADEN waren die Köder:vik:

Gruß Mike


----------



## janos (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

na dann, petri heil toxic


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,
Habe auch so ein Gewässer gefunden.Sogar 2. :vik:
Beide verlaufen in unsere Au.
Werde nachher Bilder reinstellen.
Gruß,
Hunter


----------



## Ohrendieter (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin werte kollegen,

komme gerade von meinem mittlerweile 10ten oder 11ten ansitz in diesem jahr von einem meiner gräben
und was soll ich sagen ?
ich gebs echt auf,so erfolglos war ich noch nie !
altbekannte stellen und methoden,viel neues an anderen verheissungsvolle gräben
und die resultate ?
barsch,brasse und rotauge und selbst die konnteste zählen !
aale ? nix da !
hab letztes jahr in meinen gräben sehr gut die grauen schleicher gefangen,
irgendwas muss passiert sein,hier zeigt sich nich einer von den brüdern,
und das mitte mai,letztes jahr gabs den ersten ende februar.
ich hab den mut verloren und werds ersma aufgeben ( aber in paar tagen hab ich eh gute alternativen,die schonzeit geht zu ende  )
habt ihr ideen es besser zu machen oder ähnliches erlebt ?
bin sehr gespannt über jede anregung.

achja .... 
mittlerweile triffste an "meinen" stellen ständig andere angler,oft 3 oder 4 auf einen fleck,
letztes jahr war dort keine ( ! ) sau .

ohrendieter 
aus dem neuen mekka


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> achja ....
> mittlerweile triffste an "meinen" stellen ständig andere angler,oft 3 oder 4 auf einen fleck,
> letztes jahr war dort keine ( ! ) sau .
> 
> ...


 

Moin Ohrerdieter...

Bin letztens mal nen Kumpel besuchen gefahren, der wohnt in der nähe des Grabens wo Ich letztens die 4 gefangen habe.
Bin dann mal nur so ohne Angel den Graben nochmal abgelaufen und was soll ich sagen|gr:|gr: AALSCHNÜRE gleich 3 Stück an der Zahl kaum zu sehen und alle in einem Abstand von 6-10 meter:r...

Gleich abgemacht und eingesteckt..zuhause erstmal entsorgt. 
Würd dir raten bei deinem Graben auch mal die Augen offen zu halten

Gruß Mike


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moin Ohrerdieter...
> 
> Bin letztens mal nen Kumpel besuchen gefahren, der wohnt in der nähe des Grabens wo Ich letztens die 4 gefangen habe.
> Bin dann mal nur so ohne Angel den Graben nochmal abgelaufen und was soll ich sagen|gr:|gr: AALSCHNÜRE gleich 3 Stück an der Zahl kaum zu sehen und alle in einem Abstand von 6-10 meter:r...
> ...


 
Mit solchem Dreck haben wir im MLK auch zu kämpfen. Ich hab mittlerweile schon 5 entsorgt. Teilweise waren sie echt stümperhaft angebracht. 2 waren aber richtig erfindungsreich zurecht gemacht. Mit einer Verlängerung, damit die Schnuüre Komplett am Grund liegt, Bleigewichten, um sie an Grund zu halten und eine hatte am Ende sogar noch einen toten Köfi an Jig, welcher mit Gärtnerdraht festgerödelt war.


----------



## Ohrendieter (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,

schnüre hab ich bisher noch garnich entdeckt,wäre
aber natürlich möglich.
auf der anderen seite,selbst wenns schnüre geben würde
könnte das nich den gesamten bestand auf null dezimieren.
irgend etwas muss anders sein als letztes jahr das die aale nen bogen 
um meine gräben machen aber ich komme nich
dahinter was das sein könnte.
ich beobachte einfach mal n paar wochen und versuchs dann nochmal .
gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wie ist denn die Lage an der Grabenaal - Front? Ich bin schon länger nicht mehr los gekommen, aber vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere von nennenswerten Fängen zu berichten.....#c


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also war gestern mal wieder kurz an meinem kleinen Graben, und bin als Schneider wieder weg dort.

Nun ja man kann ja nicht immer erfolg haben. 


Gruß Mike


----------



## Ohrendieter (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja moin,
natürlich war ich wieder unnerwegs an meinen gräben,
leider nimmt das trauerspiel kein ende,
da scheint nix mehr drin zu leben 
glaub ich langsam .
ich halt mich ersma an den grossen fluss,
schlechter können die ergebnisse kaum sein.

mittlerweile gibt es stammangler an einem meiner gräben,
dieselben jungs 3mal inner woche nachts getroffen,haha

zeit zum wechseln !


----------



## janos (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

traurige beiträge :-(...
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, angelste doch auch in vierlanden oder ohrendieter? wenn dem so ist, kennste dich damit ein bisschen aus, was die angelgesetze dort angeht? in curslack hat mein großvater nämlich sein haus an nem verdächtigen graben, den ich schon ganz gerne mal testen wollen würde. nur wenn in den gräben vierlandens nichts mehr los ist, will ich nicht noch den letzten aal fangen wollen...  - ich weiß, dass da auf jeden fall barsche drinne jagen oder kleinere hechte. der grund scheint aber nicht optimal zu sein und ist im sommer derbe mit entenflott(oder wie das heißt) voll und annern dingern, wie wasserpest oder sowas. 

vlg

jan

btw. in der Bille(reinbek, s-h) gehn barsche gut auf rotwurm und mehlwurm #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich kann mal wieder eine Fangmeldung posten.
An meinem Lieblingsgraben gabs mal wieder einen 62ér Spitzkopf und nen 70ér Breitkopf :m beide kurz nacheinander. Hab nach 2 Stunden wieder den Heimweg eingeschlagen, weil man da kaum noch sitzen kann. Werde wohl nächstes mal ne kleine Handsense mitnehmen müssen :q:q:q. Da wächst solch zeuchs dat ist schon größer als Ich


Gruß Mike


----------



## Ohrendieter (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ jan :
nich in den vierlanden,finkenwerder und umgebung is mein revier.
und hier interessiert es absolut keinen wenn man an den entwässerungsgräben anhockt,
hab mal mit leuten vom strom- und hafenbau geschnackt,die sind zumindest für meine gräben hier zuständig.

und ob ihrs glaubt oder nich,neuer graben gab neues glück:
n strammen burschen aus nem komplett zugekrauteten 30 cm graben geholt 

es geht voran


----------



## janos (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

alles klar danke dir! ;-)

und ein petri bekommste ausnahmsweise auch noch von mir :g#6


----------



## Daniel1222 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mit so einem kleinen Graben hab ich mich mal als kleines Kind reingelegt. Hab dort etwas schlängeln sehen und dachte es wäre eine Blindschleiche =) Hab das besangte Tier dann aus dem Ufer gefangen und hab mich nur gewundert das es so glitschig ist. Kam mir auch komisch vor weil es absolut nicht aussah wie eine Blindschleiche. Aber so tierlieb wie ich halt war habe ich versucht das Tier aus dem vermeintlichen "Wassergefängnis" zu befreien. Habs auch nach 5malen nicht eingesehen warum das "dumme" Tier immer wieder ins Wasser geflüchtet ist. Irgendwann hab ich es nicht wiedergefunden, aber in einem kleinen Naturkundebuch hab ich dann meine "Blindschleiche" widererkannt =) Es war ein kleiner Aal. Vielleicht 38cm lang =) Naja, kein Wunder das die "Blindschleiche" nicht auf dem Sonnengeflutetem Stein bleiben wollte :q Ich war 5 und damit ists doch hoffentlich vertretbar =)


----------



## janos (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich bin zwar 'N kerl, aber -> süß :q


----------



## Daniel1222 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hehe, danke :q

War halt nen artiges Kind :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Juju Boardi´s

Gestern Abend um 21.00Uhr hat mich mein Kumpel angerufen. Er hatte in der nähe unseres Hausgrabens etwas bei nem Kunden abgeholt, und ist danach mal an einer anderen Stelle als die wo Wir sonst so sitzen des Grabens entlang gelaufen. Sah dort im Glasklarem Wasser Karpfen ab 50cm und nen Rudel Jungfische schwimmen. Ich habe mich natürlich nicht lange bitten lassen, und bin mal schnell rüber gefahren. Wir angelten so von 22.00 - 01.00 Uhr. Erfolg stellte sich nach 1 Stunde ein mit 2 Rotaugen und 2 Aalen.

Gruß Mike und Petri euch allen....


----------



## B2H2 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mit was fängt ihr denn die Aale


----------



## Lucius (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mit ´ner Angel und nem beköderten Haken....:vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lucius schrieb:


> Mit ´ner Angel und nem beköderten Haken....:vik:


 

Genau so ! ! ! :m


----------



## janos (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nich, dass ihr noch e-fischt *gg*


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey gute ideee ^^


----------



## Ohrendieter (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

und auch meine durststrecke scheint langsam ein ende
zu nehmen,gestern
n8 wieder einer in nem verkrauteten graben und ein lebensmüdes rotauge

hat sich schwer gelohnt den graben zu wechseln.


----------



## Raubfischmarco (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hab da auch in grabebn direkt hindet mein garten^^xD werd das auch ma versuchen^^ is zwa nua so 15cm tief aba egal versuchen dann melde ich mioch noch mal mfg raubfischmarco


----------



## Daniel1222 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Heil xD

Der Graben wo ich als Lütte die "Blindschleiche" gefangen habe, war nichtmal 15cm tief  Es war mehr so moorastig. Also von daher, wird schon =)

*Daumen drück*

(Rechtschreibfehler sind pure Absicht) :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So morgen Abend geht´s nochmal los...
Ich und mein Kumpel und eigendlich wollte sich ja Vintersorg dat Boardimitglied mit einreihen...hmm naja Ich hoffe doch er wird sich noch melden...
Also Grabenangler es wird ne Meldung geben am Samstag morgen/mittag...

In diesem Sinne, nen dicket petri an alle 

Oh ja, mensch @Ohrendieter, es freut mich zu hören das Deine Durststrecke nun ein Ende gefunden hat :m


Gruß Mike


----------



## Raubfischmarco (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wie soll ich die montage machn?? hab da auch na nen gründling gekekeschert sonst imma nua stichlinge^^ könnte da ja dan jeden tag versuchen...^^


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Raubfischmarco schrieb:


> wie soll ich die montage machn??


 

Na genauso wie Du Deine Montage machst wenn de an einem normalen Gewässer auf Aal fischt...so mache Ich es zumindest...Wenn Ich nen guten Köfi habe dann lege Ich eine auf Tauwurm und eine auf Köfi aus...und sage mir "Alles wird gut" :vik:

Gruß Mike


----------



## Raubfischmarco (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

der kleoje graben bei mein garten is sau kleion grad ma um die 8ocm breit


----------



## janos (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

im prinzip brauchste noch nicht mal nen blei( da is ya keine strömung( wenn dann so 10gr) - tauwurm/köfi etc platzieren und angriffsbereit sein


----------



## Raubfischmarco (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sau lol könnte auch allschnüre legen der is ja sozusagen an mein garten oda nit??


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Raubfischmarco schrieb:


> sau lol könnte auch allschnüre legen der is ja sozusagen an mein garten oda nit??


 

Na aber sonst geht es Dir noch ganz gut oder wat??? |gr:|gr:

Selbst wenn Ick nen Wassergrundstück habe, berechtigt es mich noch lange nicht dazu solch Drecksmontagen ins Wasser zu feuern...#q#q

man man man....


----------



## Lümmy (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Raubfischmarco schrieb:


> sau lol könnte auch allschnüre legen der is ja sozusagen an mein garten oda nit??


 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#q#q#q:v:v:v

Ich glaub dat hackt


----------



## Raubfischmarco (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

stimt hätte ich aba eh nit gemacht darf man ja nit^^


----------



## Raubfischmarco (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

geh lieba da mit kleien tele rute angeln


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

...mei lieba heer gesanksveein...


----------



## janos (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich See dass gennausoh 

mach einfach das was ich dir gesagt hab.
und gewöhn dir mal ne andere schreibweise in diesem forum an. das is echt ätzend 

ansonsten, viel glück


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



jan_christ schrieb:


> *ich See dass gennausoh*
> 
> mach einfach das was ich dir gesagt hab.
> und gewöhn dir mal ne andere schreibweise in diesem forum an. das is echt ätzend
> ...


 

hehe und sowas kommt von Dir...??? hmm..sorry aber das konnte Ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen :m

Nichts für Ungut...:q:q:q

Gruß Mike


----------



## janos (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

verdammt, erwischt. #d


/edit:

oh mann, das ist echt peinlich - hihi


----------



## flasha (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sagt mal braucht man für diese Gräben/Bäche irgendwie ne Tageskarte oder so?! Komme aus NRW...wo kann man sich denn erkundigen ob man für nen Bach nen Schein braucht oder ob es verboten ist?!


----------



## janos (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

es kann gut sein, dass einer der gräben einem bauern gehört, wenn er z.b. direkt an einer kuhweide verläuft. in dem fall fragst du am besten den bauern, was er davon hält, wenn du deine würmer in seinem bach baden lässt.
ich habe ja ein ähnliches problem (gehabt) und ich wandte mich per e-mail an das örtliche verkehrs- und umweltamt.
ich rechnete eigentlich mit irgendeinem verweis auf langweilige paragraphen, aber -> nichts 

also, bauern fragen ist immer gut, kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja meist gehört ein solcher kleiner graben tatsächlich dem nächsten Bauern oder er hat das Gewässerrecht, in meinem Fall ist es ein naheliegendes Wasseraufbereitungsunternehmen dem die naheliegenden Felder gehören.

Und an meinem Graben war es am Freitag Abend mal wieder gut trotz dem verregneten Wetter.
War um 20.00Uhr am Wasser und geregnet hat es dann noch bis ca. 22.00Uhr. Fänge waren 2 Aale (57 und knappe 70cm), 4 Barsche (zwischen 32cm und 40cm) und ein Rotauge mit 37cm... Um 3.00Uhr hab Ich dann wieder den Heimweg angetretten.

Gruß Mike


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri ... boaaahhh wenn ich sooo einen graben i-wo hier in der gegend kennen würde ... 


ich hab nur den heimischen Forellenbach 
sollen zwar auch Aale bis 80cm drinn sein aber weiß nicht ob sich ein gezielter ansitz wirklich lohnt !!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> aber weiß nicht ob sich ein gezielter ansitz wirklich lohnt !!!


 

Versuch macht Klug :m


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

joaaa ..... ma gucken ...


----------



## Raubfischmarco (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

werd die tage auch ma 2-3 stunden ansitz machn mit würmer


----------



## Vintersorg (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey, habe nen grossen "Graben" entdeckt oder zählt das nicht mehr als Graben? Meint ihr, es lohnt sich, dort mal anzusitzen? Der "Graben" oder was auch immer ist sehr flach, maximal 50-60 cm und auf dem Foto sieht man die breiteste Stelle.


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo das Flüsschen sieht Top aus#6Laufe am besten mal ab und schaue nach den Tiefsten Stellen da wirste bestimmt Erfolg haben|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Vintersorg...

Ist ne ganze Kante breiter als meiner, aber trotzdem sieht dat nicht schlecht aus...Wo hast´n den gefunden???

gruß mike


----------



## Vintersorg (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Den habe ich leider etwas weiter weg von Berlin "gefunden", nämlich in der Nähe von der Oder in Neuranft. Ich habe dort noch niemanden angeln sehen, trotzdem das so einladend aussieht. Außerdem als ich das Foto geschossen habe, habe ich danach ca. 30 Minuten ins Wasser gestiert und nicht einen Fisch beobachten können. Ich weiss nun nicht, ob das ausschlaggebend ist, aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach einen Versuch starten...#c

Ich weiß auch nicht einmal, wer das Flüsschen bewirtschaftet etc..


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hmm, wenn de da mal mehr in erfahrung bringst und es dich dort mal hinziehen sollte, dann kannste ja mal bescheid sagen. :m da bin ich doch glatt bei...

übrigens wollte ich nächstes WE mal wieder meinen graben besuchen, vieleicht haste ja da zeit, dann können wa dat verpasste angeln von letztens nachholen #6




Gruß Mike


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Morgenstern...

Du kennst dat Gewässer..?#c


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hmm...also dat Nest ist ja nun och nicht dat größte, da wird sich ja nen Einwohner finden lassen der da mehr drüber wissen könnte...

Bin mal mit google earth grad rumgeflogen kann den Graben aber nicht sehen...|kopfkrat

Gruß Mike


----------



## remobreit (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo...

kennt jemand die Lewitz - ein riesiges Gelände komplett durchzogen mit kleinen und Größeren Gräben... ( Google Earth, Ort: Friedrichsmoor ) da muss doch was gehen, oder?


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



remobreit schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> kennt jemand die Lewitz - ein riesiges Gelände komplett durchzogen mit kleinen und Größeren Gräben... ( Google Earth, Ort: Friedrichsmoor ) da muss doch was gehen, oder?


 

Alles Landschafts und Naturschutzgebiet, Friedrichsmoorer Karpfenteiche, Neuhöfer Karpfenteiche, Störwasserstrasse...

Wenn Du mal Nach "Friedrichsmoorer Kapfenteiche" Googlest, dann sagt Dir Wikipedia alles was Du wissen möchtest :m

Gruß Mike


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gestern Abend (22.00 - 03.00Uhr) mal wieder am Graben gewesen. 1 Aal von 64cm, 1 Aal nicht gemessen durfte wieder baden gehen, und 2 weitere die ich leider nicht in den Kescher bekommen habe :c und von Ufer aus nur noch |wavey: machen konnte...




Gruß Mike


----------



## Sarein (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



remobreit schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> kennt jemand die Lewitz - ein riesiges Gelände komplett durchzogen mit kleinen und Größeren Gräben... ( Google Earth, Ort: Friedrichsmoor ) da muss doch was gehen, oder?



Hey remobreit, komme auch aus der Gegend und wollte dort an einem Graben auch mal einen Ansitz versuchen. Leider kenne ich in der Gegend noch keine Gewässer, aber weiter "stromab" bzw. "stromauf" des Störkanals richtung Schwerin liegt in Banzkow der Mühlengraben. Der sieht sehr Aalverdächtig aus. Falls es dich dort zu einem Ansitz hinziehen würde, wäre ich dabei...|supergri
Schön, mal jemanden aus der Gegend hier zu treffen! :m


----------



## remobreit (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi Sarein, grundsätzlich erstmal ja! Bin sowieso gerade auf der Suche nach Mitanglern..
Den Mühlengraben kenne ich. Ich selber habe dort noch nicht geangelt. Aber aus Erzählungen von Bekannten habe ich erfahren, das dort vor ca. 18 Jahren noch regelmäßig Aale rausgeholt wurden und dann so ca. 10 Stück in der Nacht.
Es wird heute zwar nicht mehr sooo gut sein, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das immernoch was geht...!
Also ich will auf jeden Fall mal hin und gegen Gesellschaft ist natürlich nichts einzuwenden...
Vieleicht mache ich sogar schon heute Abend mal einen Versuch...


----------



## remobreit (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Alles Landschafts und Naturschutzgebiet, Friedrichsmoorer Karpfenteiche, Neuhöfer Karpfenteiche, Störwasserstrasse...
> 
> Wenn Du mal Nach "Friedrichsmoorer Kapfenteiche" Googlest, dann sagt Dir Wikipedia alles was Du wissen möchtest :m
> 
> Gruß Mike


 
Ja, ist soweit schon klar. Ich will ja auch nicht in den Karpfenteichen angeln, sondern in den Gräben der Lewitz... 
Naturschutzgebiet ist richtig, aber eben nur die Teiche...


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo, ich will die Tage auch mal mein Glück auf Aal in einem Graben versuchen. Hab mir überlegt, die Aale irgendwie anzulocken?Geht das?

Dachte da an einen Damenstrumpf, den ich mit Fischstücken, Wurmstücken fülle. Was kann man da noch reinwerfen?
Gibts ein besseres Behältnis als den Damenstrumpf?


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Gibts ein besseres Behältnis als den Damenstrumpf?


 
Wie breit ist der Graben??

Gruß Mike


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

2,5 - 3 meter an der mündung würde ich mal grobs chätzen


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ transformator :

die aale anlocken is ne gute idee,hab ich auch schon erfolgreich gemacht
letztes jahr an meinem ex-graben ( wir haben uns getrennt,er hat mich enttäuscht
aber ich hab jetzt nen neuen graben)
dazu hab ich köderfische zerhackt und im eiswürfelbehälter mit nem kleinen stein
eingefroren,kannste punktgenau versenken und bleiben am boden.
habs auch schon mit futterkorb und zerschnittenen würmern versucht,
hab aber keine nennenswerte erfolge erzielt,selbst mit kleingeschnittenen hühner-
herzen war ich schon unnerwegs,einmal ein aal,sonst nie wieder was.

aber das rumpobieen an sich macht schon ne menge spass 

viel glück


ohrendieter


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

rumprobieren  war natürlich gemeint.


----------



## Ohrendieter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also da ja hier keiner mehr was schreibt werde ich mal neuen
wind in die sache bringen :
in der aktuellen angelwoche is ein hübscher kleiner bericht übers graben-angeln,
die fangen auch gute fische aber jetzt kommts : tagsüber !
der graben is übersäht mit wasserlinsen und sie angelten auch im schatten
einer brücke aber tagsüber aale fangen in so kleinen,flachen gewässern ??

habe im letzten jahr manchmal zum leidwesen meiner familie jede freie sekunde an einem
meiner gräben verbracht um das gewässer kennen zu lernen,habe tagsüber sowie auch
n8s geangelt an verschiedenen stellen mit unterschiedlichen ködern,montagen blablabla ..
auch sehr gut aale gefangen aber NIE am tage.
und jetzt frage ich mich,wie schafft das die angelwoche ?
habt ihr das kunststück schonmal hingekriegt ?
bin mal gespannt auf eure ausführungen und erfahrungen,
man kann nur lernen 

gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo hier mal eine kleine Info an *remobreit *und *Saein*
Ich bin in der Lewitz aufgewachsen und glaube das ich da fast jeden kleinen Graben kenne und ihr habt Recht in vielen kann man gute Fische fangen . Heute zwar nicht mehr so viel wie vor 20 Jahren aber es geht immer noch was . Mühlengraben in Banzkow ist nicht mehr viel los , vor 20 Jahren habe ich auch viele Aale dort gefangen aber heute nur noch sehr vereinzelt . Aber es gibt in der Lewitz viele andere Stellen die gut sind (Turmgraben,Drellgraben u.s.w.) wenn ihr Lust habt kann ich sie euch auch mal zeigen.


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Ohrendieter
Die in der Angelwoche haben aber Recht es geht am Tage und das garnicht mal schlecht . Ich bin zwar meist an der Elbe auf Aal unterwegs , aber ich wohne in der Lewitz und dort gibt es Unmengen an kleinen Gräben .Habe am Sonntag um 13 Uhr und 13.30 Uhr zwei schöne Aale gefangen , nach meiner Erfahrung geht das nur wenn es richtig heiß ist . Fahre schon seid jahren in der Mittagszeit auf Aal und das mit Erfolg .


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So mal wieder eine Fangmeldung von meinem Lieblingsgraben.

1 Aal = kurz vor 23 Uhr - Länge 61cm - halber Tauwurm
1 Karpfen |bigeyes = die Uhr stand auf kurz vor halb 3 Nachts - Länge 45 cm - Dendrobenabündel (durfte wieder baden gehen)...

Jo dann ging´s auch schon wieder nach Hause...

Gruß Mike


----------



## 1.AVM (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi!

Ich hab auch mal mitgelesen und bei uns in der Nähe gibt es auch einen Graben, der das Land durchzieht.  Das Angeln stelle ich mir aber sehr schwierig vor. Angelt ihr mit Pose oder auf Grund? Der Graben mündet in die Saale, ich kann ihn von der Mündung bis etwa 1 km stromaufwärts beangeln. Wo sollte ich da am besten anfangen?


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich habe neulich auch mal wieder meinen Gräben einen Besuch abgestattet. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich voll auf die Fresse gelegt habe und beinahe verhaftet worden wäre, war das alles nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekröhnt! Aber das wird noch....#6


Im August geht da noch einiges....:vik:


----------



## Flo_aek! (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich und ein Freund von mir sind vor vielen Jahren mal mit einen Gummiboot durch einen Graben "gefahren" meinstens musst wir schieben:q der Graben wa vielleicht 3 meter breit und an flachen Stellen 10cm und an tiefen 50cm was mich gewundert hat das wir da ohne ende Barsche gesehen haben und selbst einen kleinen Hecht konnten wir sehen. Unser Verein hat das Gewässer mal abgefischt und ausser Barsch, Rotauge und Hecht sollen da wohl seeehr viele Aale drin sein  bisher kam ich leider noch nicht dazu in dem Graben zu angeln aber als ich den Bericht hier gelesen habe wusste ich sofort wo ich das nächst mal angeln gehe:vik:

Mfg Flo


----------



## Ohrendieter (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

brassenwürger,
was dir denn passiert ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> brassenwürger,
> was dir denn passiert ?


 
|bigeyes Dat weckt auch mein Interesse :m



Und jemand nen paar neue Fangmeldungen von kleinen Gräben???

Wollte eigendlich vergangenes WE mal wieder raus aber leider ist was dazwischen gekommen...:c

Gruß Mike


----------



## ChrisHH (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

_*voll auf die Fresse gelegt habe und beinahe verhaftet

*_Vielleicht über nen Zaun geklettert über den er nicht hätte klettern sollen???


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

meint ihr, das in den gerade renaturaliesierten gräben im emscher- lippeland schon mit aalen zu rechnen ist ?


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ goldfisch :

versuch macht kluch,ran an den graben .

ich meide ersma meine gräben,bei dem wetter is das mit
den mücken nich auszuhalten.
letzte woche letzten ansitz gemacht,ein aal is und 17 ( ! ) mückenstiche
waren das resultat.


----------



## surfer93 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wra gestern mit Flo aek! bei uns an einem kleinen Graben. Leider blieben wir ohne erfolg, aber wir hatten jeder einen schönen biss, den wir leider nicht verwerten konnten.
Auf jedenfall wird es nochmal losgehen...


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Heute Abend geht´s endlich mal wieder ran an den Graben #:
Mal sehen was Ich euch dann zu Posten habe...
Werd gleich mal um de Ecke schleichen zum Angelgeschäft meines Vertrauens und mein Ködersortiment einkaufen

#h Gruß Mike


----------



## 1.AVM (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,

mal noch ne Frage  zu den Gräben.

Wie weit setzt ihr euch vom Graben weg? Und wie lang sind eure Ruten? 

Bei uns gibts nen Graben, der unterläuft viele Brücken. Meint ihr, dass man es da mal versuche sollte? Aber über die Brücke fahren Autos....ist das nicht ziemlich laut für die Fische?


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Aber über die Brücke fahren Autos....ist das nicht ziemlich laut für die Fische?


 

Also Ich sitze so 2 bis 3 Meter von dem Graben entfernt.
Rutenlänge 2,70 bis 3,00m.  Damit kann Ich aber jemandem der auf der anderen Seite stehen würde auf´m Kopf klopfen :q:q:q...

Kürzere Ruten habe Ich aber nicht...

Zu der Lautstärke, an einer Stelle des Grabens ist ne Brücke da donnern in 20 min. abständen S-Bahn und Güterzüge drüber. Kann jedoch keine Nachteile feststellen.

Wobei Ich auch nicht immer neben dieser Brücke sitze, irgendwann würde sich nur der Ohrenarzt freuen #6

Gruß Mike


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mann darf sogar schreien beim Angeln was mann nicht darf ist laut auf stampfen wegen den Vibrationen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## GiantKiller (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> _*voll auf die Fresse gelegt habe und beinahe verhaftet
> 
> *_Vielleicht über nen Zaun geklettert über den er nicht hätte klettern sollen???



er wills wohl nicht verraten...


----------



## Schmelle (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin würde mich bissl weiter weg setzten damit du nicht zu sehen bist .


----------



## Marco.S (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Moin

Ich bin neu hier und echt hin und weg.
Das in solch kleinen Gräben Aale sind habe ich schon oft gehört.
Selber habe ich auch schon an einem kleinen Graben geangelt.(ohne erfolg)
Aber das Ihr teilweise solche Brocken da rausholt ist der Hammer.
Ich habe nicht weit von mir auch solche Gräben die sich durch Kuhwiesen ziehen.Verbunden sind diese über ein Siel mit der Weser.
Hier wimmelt es aber nur so von Wolhandkrabben.
Nach nur kurzer Zeit läuft die Pose los.:r
Wann geht Ihr an die Gräben ? (Nachts,Abens,Morgens ???)
Was kann man gegen die Krabben machen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Big Man (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Zu den Krabben kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber ich gehe meist am späten Nachmittag oder Abends los.
Hatte letztens erst wieder einen schönen Aal bei uns an der Grammemündung.


----------



## Marco.S (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Am Wochenende werde ich es mal versuchen.
Hab einnen netten kleinen Graben in der nähe meines Campingplatzes gefunden.
Breite ca. 1-2 Meter und ungefähr 50-70 cm Tief.
An einigen stellen ist er mit Entengrütze bedeckt.Der Graben wird je weiter man zur Weser kommt immer breiter.Am Ende ist er ca. 10 Meter Breit und es giebt reichlich Weißfisch und große Barsche.Ein kleinen Aal hatte ich auch schon gefangen.Diesmal werde ich erst Abens losziehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Marco.S schrieb:


> Was kann man gegen die Krabben machen?
> 
> Gruß Marco


 
Also da Ich in der Glücklichen Lage bin das wir hier keine Wollhandkrabben haben kann Ich dazu nicht viel sagen, außer das Ich an Deiner Stelle den Köder auftreiben lassen würde...

So hat schon mal jemand wieder etwas gutes zu verzeichnen gehabt???

Werde Heute Abend mal wieder die Ruten ans Wasser stellen, und hoffe das was gutes bei RAUS kommt...:q

Werde mich jetzt mal langsam Land- ähhmmm Wasserfein machen, Hut bügeln, Schuhe putzen, Tackel vormontieren und dann so gegen 20 oder 20.30Uhr auf den Weg machen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Marco.S (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Na ich hoffe Du hattest mehr Glück wie ich.
Meine Ausbeute war ein Brassen und 4 Wolhandkrabben :-(,sonst nix.
War von 19 - 24 Uhr am Wasser und es hat die ganze Zeit geregnet.
Das größte Problem sind hier wirklich die Krabben.
Werde es aber auf jedenfall nochmal probieren.
Wie groß ist dein Graben?
Wie bekomme ich Fotos hochgeladen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## schaumburg4 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin ich hätte auch mal ne Frage zum thema , bei mir im dorf verläuft auch sonen bach, haben dort schon döbel,rotfedern,barsche, hechte fprellen,etc gefangen aber einen aal habe ich dort noch nie gefunden und ich war da schon oft, nein sehr oft angeln.
Es sind ca. 3-4 km bis der bach in den MLK fließt wo ja guter aalestand ist, schwimmen die soweit den bach hinauf, das die bis bei mir umme ecke sind? 
lg schaumburg


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Es hat sich gestern so ergeben das wa doch an nen Kanal angeln waren, und nicht am Graben. 21 Uhr bis 5.00Uhr...

1 Aal der wieder weiter wachsen darf 
1 Kaulbarsch (Plagegeister)
und nen Barsch...28cm

Bilder hochladen: Wenn Du Antwortest, dann haste unten diese Funktion ... Anhänge verwalten, dann suchste Dein Bild aus, und dann lädste dat hoch....


----------



## Marco.S (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Tach

Also dann hast Du ja auch nicht viel Glück gehabt.
Um die Frage von Schaumburg 4 zu beantworten,mit sicherheit giebt es dort auch Aale.
Wenn der zufluß zum MLK offen ist und nicht durch ein Schöpfwerk mit Turbienen abgetrennt ist.Denn da kommt kommt kein Aal durch.4 KM ist für Aale übrigens ein Witz,sie ziehen bis weit ins Landesinnere.Zu welcher Tageszeit angelst Du am Bach?
Aale sind überwiegend Nachtaktiv und somit am Tage nur schwer zu fangen.

Mfg.Marco


----------



## Chather (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nachdem ich diesen Tread nun schon sehr lange mitverfolge hab ich auch entlich mal meinen Mut zusammengenommen mich an so einen Graben gesetzen. 
Aber ich fang mal ganz vorne an^^ 
Um mein Dörfchen verlaufen 2 verdächtige Gräben. Nachdem ich mal so ein bisschen rumgefragt hab ob dort das Angeln erlaubt sei und was so drin rum schwimmt hab ich mir so manche Geschichte angehöhrt. Aale sollen drinen sein sogar kleine Bachforellen sollen hier Heimisch sein und wenn man zur richtigen Zeit da is sollen auch Mefo und Lachs in den Graben aufsteigen. Naja an jeder Geschichte is auch was wares dran
Also mal an denn Graben zum gucken fahren der vielversprechendere Graben war ca. zwischen 10-30cm tief und im schnitt einen Meter breit. Es gab alle ca. 50m diese Röhren wo der Durchverläuft, damit die Bauern noch zu ihren Feldern kommen, danach kam eine kleine Gumpe. Als ich so alles begutachtete viel mir 2 Forellenzuchtteiche auf als ich mich Ihnen nährte rannten auf einmal 3 Jugendliche weg bewaffnet mit Wanne und Wurfnetz. Die Wanne so Wäschekorbgröße war ca. halb voll wirklich ne sauerrei:r
Naja mittlerweile is dann auch fast ein Jahr vergangen und es weckte immer wieder einen Reiz es nicht selbst mal zu probieren wenn hier immer wieder von großen Aalen aus diesen Gräben berichtet wird.
Nachdem ich mich dann entschlossen hab es mal zu probiern bin gestern abend im Regen durch unseren Garten gekrochen und hab Würmer gesucht. Der Regen hält bis jetz an aber ich hab mich trotzdem auf den Weg gemacht. Angekommen stellte ich fest das aus dem Graben fast ein Bach geworden ist ca. 2-3m breit und woher kommt auf einmal die Strömung? Also alles aufgebaut und die Würmer rein in das trübe Nass. Nachdem sich lange nix tat wollte ich aufhöhren also nochmal Würmer tauschen gleich 3 stück dran müssen ja weg. Und dann der lang ersehnte Biss zwar nur 30cm die natürlich gleich wieder zurückwanderten aber das war der Beweis es gibt hier Aal. Konnte dann noch einen 2ten landen ca. 40cm der auch wieder schwimmen durfte. Hab dann abgebrochen weils mir zu Nass wurde und ich auchnoch mit dem Fahrrad wieder zurück musste. 
Aber eins steht für mich fest bis zu meinem nächsten Besuch wird nicht erst ein Jahr vergehen.:m

Mach das nächst mal Bilder meine Handycam hat kein Blitz veraltete technik halt und die digicam hab ich zu Haus vergessen


Bilder reinstellen hier is ne anleitung http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Marco.S (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja,Ja der Regen.
Bei uns hat es auch bis heute morgen geregnet.
Also mein Graben sieht verdammt nach Aal aus.
Nur die Wolhandkrabben nerven extrem.
Werde es aber auch nochmal versuchen.

Mfg.Marco


----------



## Marco.S (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist der Graben an dem ich Angel.

Mfg.Marco|wavey:


----------



## schaumburg4 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

werde mich jetzt mal kurz loswagen,..naja aber lange wird es heute nicht^^
morgen ist schule
lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hier mal Bilder von einem echten Traumgewässer. Das ist zwar kein "kleiner" Graben mehr, aber da ist Fisch drin....|bigeyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und hier mal Bilder von einem anderen Graben, an dem ich in diesem Jahr schon überaus erfolgreich war...#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Okay wenn wa jetzt bei den Bildern sind, dann will Ich euch meine doch auch mal zeigen :m

Da ist er ....


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay wenn wa jetzt bei den Bildern sind, dann will Ich euch meine doch auch mal zeigen :m
> 
> Da ist er ....


 
Mann, was für ein schönes Gewässer, das sieht sowas von gut aus! Da sind doch sicher auch Forellen drin, oder...?


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und hier mal Bilder von einem anderen Graben, an dem ich in diesem Jahr schon überaus erfolgreich war...#6


 

Sieht sauberer aus als das andere :m

Petri


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mann, was für ein schönes Gewässer, das sieht sowas von gut aus! Da sind doch sicher auch Forellen drin, oder...?


 

Leider haben wa solch Glück in Berlin nicht #d


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sieht sauberer aus als das andere :m
> 
> Petri


 
Die Wassertrübung ist völlig normal und hat nichts mit der Wasserqualität zu tun. Das ist halt ein Nebengewässer von einem großen, tideabhängigen Fluß... Jedenfalls gibt´s da enorm große Barsche und Aale....#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt´s da enorm große Barsche und Aale....#6


 

Und das ist wichtig :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und das ist wichtig :m


 
Eben! Ein Jugendlicher aus dem Dorf hat dort dieses Jahr mit einer einfachen 5m - Stippe und Rotwürmern schon etwa zwei Dutzend Barsche zwischen 40 und 52cm gefangen, von den Aalen ganz zu schweigen, die hat er aber fast nie rausbekommen, da sie zum rausheben zu schwer waren und nicht in seinen Kescher gepasst haben....|bigeyes


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> und nicht in seinen Kescher gepasst haben....|bigeyes


 

|bigeyes entweder ist der kescher sehr klein oder ich muß dich mal besuchen kommen :q:q und mir mal nen aal abfingern aus deinem gewässer


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay wenn wa jetzt bei den Bildern sind, dann will Ich euch meine doch auch mal zeigen :m
> 
> Da ist er ....


sieht geil aus #6 ... was fängst Du da so?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Es gibt übrigens einige Bäche in Brandenburg, die ähnlich aussehen und gute Bachforellenbestände haben |rolleyes ... würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in Deinem Bach auch welche "wohnen"


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> sieht geil aus #6 ... was fängst Du da so?
> ...


 

Aale, Barsche, Karpfen, Rotfedern u.s.w.....

Bachforellenbestände :l WO ???? Muß dazu sagen das der Graben in Brandenburg entspringt und zu mir nach BLN runterkommt...ne Strecke von geschätzten 2 km ...


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Aale, Barsche, Karpfen, Rotfedern u.s.w.....


und wie sieht's mit Döbeln und Alanden aus?



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Bachforellenbestände :l WO ????


Hier (*klick*)  ... für die Gewässer brauchst Du aber 'ne extra Angelkarte (50€/pro Jahr).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Marco.S (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das müssen doch sicherlich Vereinsgewässer sein oder nicht ?
Bei mir gehört der Graben den Boden und Deichverband.
Ein Erlaubnisschein habe ich für 15 Euro im Jahr.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dirt (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey Brassenwürger...
ich komme aus der gemeinde Jade (wesermarsch) und wollte wissen ob du dort auch einige gute gräben kennst


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Marco.S schrieb:


> Das müssen doch sicherlich Vereinsgewässer sein oder nicht ?
> Bei mir gehört der Graben den Boden und Deichverband.
> Ein Erlaubnisschein habe ich für 15 Euro im Jahr.
> 
> Gruß Marco


 
Hier interessiert das eigentlich keine Sau! Ich habe beim Wasser- und Bodenverband angerufen, die haben gesagt: "Keine Ahnung", also habe ich den Bauern gefragt, der hat gesagt: "Mach´mal..." Na gut, dann "mach" ich eben....#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dirt schrieb:


> hey Brassenwürger...
> ich komme aus der gemeinde Jade (wesermarsch) und wollte wissen ob du dort auch einige gute gräben kennst


 
Sorry, nicht mein Revier, mit dem Fahrrad ist das ein bisschen weit von hier...:g


----------



## schaumburg4 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Boardies,..
hatte jetzt 2 versuche am Bach und zweimal negativ, nichts Aal, nur ein Döbel von ca. 30cm

Lg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das Problem ist ,das die Bäche nicht mehr natürlich sind. Meistens begradigt oder beruhigt ,zumindest bei uns #c


----------



## Marco.S (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da hast Du recht.
Die Sielgräben bei uns sind auch teilweise begradigt ohne Wasserpflanzen und Unterstände.
Aber ich bin jetzt immer am suchen wo ein netter kleiner Graben ist der auch Bewuchs hat. ( macht richtig süchtig)
Naja nächste Woche hab ich endlich Urlaub und dann gehts los.
Mal Graben mal Weser...............................Freu,Freu
Ein paar aktuelle Fangmeldungen mit Bild wären doch mal ganz nett.

Mfg.Marco


----------



## Marco.S (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So Urlaub ist leider schon vorbei.
Was soll ich sagen, 2 mal am Graben und nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!
Nur Krabben!
Dafür am Forellensee 5 Stück .

Gruß Marco


----------



## 23kingpin (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hallo bin momentan in dänemark auf der insel römö hier sind über all solche kleinen gräben meint ihr das hier was geht auf aal ??? sind so 1 meter breit und schätzungsweise 20 cm tief !!! vieleicht hat ja schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht in dänamark an solch kleinen gräben !? wäre für jeden tipp dankbar !!! ach ja da ich nicht so der meeres angler bin wollte ich noch fragen ob hier irgent welche guten raubfisch gewässer auf römö gibt ??? mfg 23kingpin


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich war vor einigen jahren auch mal mit der freundin auf römö,
hab aber nichmal ne rute dabei gehabt
aber der strand is riesig und überall gibts ruhige ecken zum ...

angeln ?


----------



## Big Man (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> ich war vor einigen jahren auch mal mit der freundin auf römö,
> hab aber nichmal ne rute dabei gehabt
> aber der strand is riesig und überall gibts ruhige ecken zum ...
> 
> angeln ?



ohne Rute|kopfkrat

War dann deine Freundin :k oder:c


----------



## bacalo (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Big Man schrieb:


> ohne Rute|kopfkrat
> 
> War dann deine Freundin :k oder:c


 
Eine Teleskop-Rute hat man(n) immer dabei.

greets


----------



## Barsch Hunter (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Son nen Graben hab ich auch direkt am Haus .In meinem Dorf gibte es drei von denen.Aber in zweien ist es einfach nicht tief genug für fische nur für Frösche.In einem jedoch gibt es sogar einen kleinen Wels ungfähr nen haben meter lang,auch Hechte und alle fische die man sich vorstellen kan außer Forellen und schleien sowie barben und rapfen.Nicht weitersagen ihr sied die ersten denen ich das erzähle den sonst ständen an dem bach wieder alle angler vom dorfund das möcht ich nich denn das is sowas wie mein Gheimplatz.


----------



## Patrick83 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich sehr gern in extrem kleinen und flachen Gräben auf Aal gehe und mir sonst nie einer glaubt, dass man da überhaupt irgendwas fangen geschweige denn dort überhaupt angeln kann, habe ich den gestrigen Verdauungs- und Ausnüchterungs - Spaziergang mal genutzt, um von meinem Lieblings - Aalgraben mal ein paar Bilder zu machen. Ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, in dem Graben habe ich schon Aale bis 4 Pfund gefangen. Man soll sich wundern, was sich da so alles herumtreibt...
> 
> ...





Ja das ist mir auch bekannt,als Kinder waren wir auch oft an der Au in Wedel!
Und da hatten auch welche beachtlich große Aale,aus einem sehr flachen und nicht gerade breiten Teil der Au gefangen!
Man darf sich da nicht täuschen!!!!
Mfg 
Patrick


----------



## Patrick83 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich muss mich mal schlau machen,wie das aussieht ob der Teil verpachtet oder frei ist!
Wenn der frei sein sollte,dann können wir ja mal gucken wie das da heute läuft!


----------



## fischforsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich sehe es genauso,interessante gewässer diese kleinstgräben.ein tip von mir ist sich einen zu suchen ,der durch verbauung vermeintlich abgeschlossen ist,an dem wehre oder staustufen den auf oder abstieg verhindern.keine angst ,es wird dort aale geben ,gerade die besonders grossen.ich denke als schnürsenkel ist ihnen kein hindernis zu hoch(hab schon überfahrene aale auf der strasse gesehen)und wenn sie ersteinmal ihr raubfischfreies idealgewässer erreicht haben,mästen sie sich dort bis in alle ewigkeit und wandern nicht mehr weiter .bis sie wieder absteigen erreichen sie sicherlich offtmals ihre maximalgrösse.einzelne tiefe verschlammte kuhlen sind jedoch voraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche überwinterung.viel spass beim testen nächstes jahr!


----------



## fischforsch (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hat jemand erfahrung an überdüngten,kanalisierten,sauerstoffarmen melorationsgräben machen können.kleinfische dürfte es dort im sommer kaum noch geben,aber wie siehts mit aalen aus?


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das sieht doch nicht schlöecht aus....
um raus zu finden ob in manchen gräben fisch ist einfach mal drauf achten wenn die ausgebaggert werden...dort wird wenn einiges an fisch mit raus geholt!!!!zumindest bei uns hier...bin dann oft da gewesen und habe fische aus dem schlamm gesammelt und verteilt in andere gräben oder einfach auch nur zurückgesetzt!!


----------



## zwilling (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So ein kleines Rinnsaal gibts bei mir auch. Eigentlich wurde alles schon genau 
beschrieben: Die Leute sehen dich,machen den Scheibenwischer oder schütteln nur fair
mit dem Kopf. Das ist völlig in Ordnung.Denn wenn Kochtopfangler und Segej das mitbekommen,
dann wars das.Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch hier Regeln und Ausnahmen , aber ich habe 
mir angewöhnt beim Angeln hier möglichst abzutauchen. Vielleicht existiert dieses
kleine Paradies (für mich jedenfalls) dann auch in ein paar Jahren noch.


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Herliches Bild!|rolleyes


----------



## zwilling (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Erst mal schöne Weihnachten an Alle!
Eigentlich müßte man morgen gleich mal los,geht aber nicht.Frauchen hat Geburtstag , Enkel besucht Opa usw.
Also werde ich in Erinnerungen schwelgen.
Wenn ich am Jahresende Bilanz ziehe , dann muß ich fest-
stellen , daß auch an diesem geliebten und gehaßten kleinen Bächlein die Zeit ihre Spuren hinterläßt. Im jahre 2000 war ich dort so ziemlich der einzige Angler. Mann konnte zwar seinen Zielfisch festlegen, aber die Ergebnisse waren meistens verblüffend. Mann mußte auf alles gefaßt sein.
Nachts beim 1. Aalversuch nahm sich erst mal ein dicker Esox 
den Tauwurm . Aber anschließend fing ich zwei wunderschöne Raubaale zwischen 90u.100 cm. Es kamen
Nächte mit 10 Aalen und mehr. Doch irgendwann haben sich 
auch andere Angler dazugesellt.
Heute habe ich 2-3 tiefe Stellen und gerade bei niedrigem Wasserstand hat man sich hier in kürzester Zeit und mit 
wenig Futter einen super Angelplatz angelegt.
So Ende März (da gehts bei mir dort los) kannst du beim
"Feedern" fette Karpfen fangen. Manchmal ist es unklar,
wie die hier durchpassen . Der Karpfen bleibt auch das 
ganze Jahr der interessanteste Fischfür mich hier.
Wer hier nicht auf Hecht und Barsch sein Glück versucht ist 
selbst schuld , erwähnenswert sind noch stramme Döbel und 
das volle Programm Weißfisch. Ja und dann sind da noch
Strecken, total verwuchert und noch nie beangelt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## BlankyB (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ist die Graben - Saison 2009 schon eröffnet? 

Wenn es jetzt langsam wärmer wird fängt der Aal in den Gräben bestimmt zuerst an zu laufen.

Ich ziehe im April um, und dort gibt es auch einige solcher Gräben werd es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen und berichten.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## aaljäger16 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen graben in oda um Hamburg verraten wo man einigermaßen aal fäng were echt super.
mfg aaljäger16


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



aaljäger16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand einen graben in oda um Hamburg verraten wo man einigermaßen aal fäng were echt super.
> mfg aaljäger16




Hallo,
fersuche es doch ma in irgenteiem grabn oda bach der ein zuvlus zu elbe is.
oda google eart
mFg


----------



## grazy04 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fersuche es doch ma in irgenteiem grabn oda bach der ein zuvlus zu elbe is.
> oda google eart
> mFg




LÖÖÖÖÖL , 

vie were es mid Der bordsuche ?


----------



## BlankyB (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Diese Gräben sind so klein dass man sie mit Google Earth wohl nicht finden wird. Fahr doch mal ins nächste Moor das du kennst, ein wenig suchen muss man schon.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Doc Plato (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal ins nächste Moor das du kennst



 Leute Leute .......


----------



## BlankyB (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Leute Leute .......



Was denn? Das war ne ernstgemeinte Antwort.

|wavey:


----------



## Sledge (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, Dein Deutsch ist echt harter Tobak......viel mehr Fehler kann man wohl kaum mehr in den einen Satz packen.....|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
Moin Martin|wavey:
Genau darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht !
Bin aber der Meinung , daß es sich entweder um :
1. einen Joke handelt 
         oder
2. die Tastatur defekt ist

:q:q:q

Gruß sledge


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ihr müssts in den Gräben auf alle Fälle auch mal auf Hecht probieren .
Ich befische schon seit Jahren einen ~4m breiten und nichtmal 1m tiefen Entwässerungsgraben , teilweise steht da wirklich alle paar Meter n Hecht drin , Durchschnittsgröße ist dort so ~70cm , 80er sind nichts ungewöhnliches , 92 war mein größter bisher !

Köderempfehlungen : Mepps Poler Spinner gr. 6


----------



## black bull (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin.. war schon jemand mal los dieses jahr auf Aal ??? oder was gesehen oder gehört?? Ich hab vor 10 tagen ein fangbericht von 1 Aal gehört..aber seit dem nix mehr!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also für mich geht es morgen Abend wieder an meinen kleinen Graben...Dieses Jahr hab Ich da noch kein Auge drauf geworfen...

Bin mal gespannt... Wasser steht aber grad recht hoch, laut Aussage von nem Kumpel da da vor 3 Tagen gute Barsche abgefingert hat (ab 27cm)

Ick freu ma schon


----------



## flasha (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich glaube ich wohne am falschen Ende von Deutschland. Hier bin ich froh wenn ich mal n Stichling im Bach finde.


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr zu solchen Gräben, beispielsweise?
> 
> Irgendwie scheinen sie mir ja doch recht klein nach näherer Untersuchung, aber bilden ein einige Kilometer langes Netz mit sehr unterschiedlichen Strukturen, Tiefen, Strömungen etc.  |kopfkrat


ich würde sagen perfekt! :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr zu solchen Gräben, beispielsweise?
> 
> Irgendwie scheinen sie mir ja doch recht klein nach näherer Untersuchung, aber bilden ein einige Kilometer langes Netz mit sehr unterschiedlichen Strukturen, Tiefen, Strömungen etc. |kopfkrat


 
Ich könnte vor Neid erblassen! DAS ist ein perfektes Revier für nächtliche Aal - Ansitze mit leichtem Gerät.... Sieht echt toll aus. Leider macht mir der Frühling in diesem Jahr einen Strich durch die Rechnung. In manchen Jahren habe ich schon im Februar die ersten Aale gefangen, aber momentan sieht das noch nicht so gut aus. Da ist echt Geduld gefragt. Außerdem brauche ich führ meinen Drahtesel erst noch einen neuen Sattel. Der alte ist geplatzt! Und mit wund geschubberten Klöten angelt sich das nicht gut...
Außerdem habe ich via Google Earth ein paar neue Gräben aufgetan, da werde ich wohl diesen Sommer mal etwas für Unruhe sorgen....:m


----------



## stanleyclan (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, ob auch diese kleinen Gräben nicht vielleicht verpachtet sind??

lg


----------



## black bull (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,
wenn ihr in diesen entwässerungsgräben auf aal angelt... was für montagen
(pose oder grundblei vill winkelpiker??) 
und was für köder is am besten??? ich will das dieses jahr auch mal probieren.. 
ich hab ca 5km Graben ganz in der nähe von mir..
die sind total verzweigt und max 30 cm tief... aber überwiegend klares wasser!!


----------



## Nask7 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moinsen.... also ich würde es mit ner 30-40g Laufbleimontage und Tauwürmern als Köder probieren.
Wenn das Ufer stark bewachsen ist nehm ich je nachdem ne lange Rute,kommt drauf an wie breit der Graben ist :m


----------



## BlankyB (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, ob auch diese kleinen Gräben nicht vielleicht verpachtet sind??
> 
> lg



Man angelt ja nicht einfach so da, dass kann in die Hose gehen.
Natürlich muss man nachfragen wen der Graben gehört z.B. beim Bauern dessen Koppel an den Graben grenzt oder wenn sich keiner findet bei der Gemeinde.

Am besten auch schriftlich geben lassen.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## franja1 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle, ob auch diese kleinen Gräben nicht vielleicht verpachtet sind??
> 
> lg


Moin, nachfragen ist ja ok....ist aber wichtig wer gefragt wird und wenn es dann noch an der Grenze von 2 Bundesländern ist wirds ekelhaft.....hab da auch schon meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Gibt echt genügend Leute die nix besseres zu tun haben als zu hoffen das einer paar Meter zu weit angelt. 
Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wie klein die gräben auch sind:m...vorgeschmack auf die neue saison:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaxvsT42hik


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

da gibt es auch noch ein paar mehr:m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNoMULOEpj4&NR=1


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

oder hier....   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wZzYY2JqSM&feature=related


----------



## ELBkaida (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

|bigeyes

lol, da kannste dich ja direkt mit d. Tonne ans Wasser stellen....


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

in NZ schon


----------



## Akschu (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



andre23 schrieb:


> oder hier.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wZzYY2JqSM&feature=related


 
ach du sch... |bigeyes


----------



## black bull (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wZzYY2JqSM&feature=related

So geht ds auch.... wir sitzen da nächte lang am wasser und hoffen.... und die gehen spazieren... irgendwas mchen wir Falsch ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## börnie (14. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin moin,

ich werde es in dieser saison unbedingt auch mal an einem unserer bäche probieren.
ich habe auch schon was passendes gefunden und die erlaubniss an land gezogen....

wird zeit, dass es endlich frühling wird...

gruss
börnie


----------



## dasBo87 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Auf dem Bild ist die Böhme zu sehen, er kleine Bach gegenüber verläuft noch etliche Meter/Km weiter und wird immer schmaler (20-40cm teif). 2 Bekannte haben vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch mehrere kleine Aale gefangen, wollte es dieses Jahr auch mal versuchen 

Konnte dort mal nen kleinen Hecht beobachten...

Gruß Bo


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi Bo,

sieht doch sehr lecker aus! Habt Ihr auch Forellen in dem Bach? Unterhalb von der Rausche sieht das sehr verdächtig aus #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biomilch (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist die Böhme zu sehen, er kleine Bach gegenüber verläuft noch etliche Meter/Km weiter und wird immer schmaler (20-40cm teif). 2 Bekannte haben vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch mehrere kleine Aale gefangen, wollte es dieses Jahr auch mal versuchen
> 
> Konnte dort mal nen kleinen Hecht beobachten...
> 
> Gruß Bo



Dieser kleine Bach ist nur der natürliche Lauf der Böhme, dass andere ist der Böhme "Kanal", Aale lassen sich da genauso gut fangen wie Beispielsweise Hechte  und die wenigen Karpfen die in der Böhme schwimmen sind dort im Sommer auch mal anzutreffen! Und die ein oder andere Bachforelle zieht da auch ihre Bahn wie Tisie das schon vermutet hat!

Der natürliche Lauf fließt übrigens auch wieder in den Kanal hinein ein paar Hundert Meter weiter flussab!


----------



## Ohrendieter (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin zusamm`,
der winter is vorbei und ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu worte.
hab gerade meinen 2ten graben-ansitz vollendet mit ziemlich mässigem erfolg,
kurz gesagt keinen stich gemacht.
ich meine is noch 2,vielleicht 3 wochen zu früh,einfach noch nich
warm genug.
könnt ihr besseres vermelden,irgendwo im lande schon erfolge verbucht ?
@brassenwürger,warste schon bei rübke zugange oder richtung neuenfelde ?
kann nich glauben das du es noch nich versucht hast ... 
gruss u proscht
ohrendieter


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> kann nich glauben das du es noch nich versucht hast ...
> gruss u proscht
> ohrendieter


 
Tja, die ersten 2 Schlangen sind erlegt.....|rolleyes


----------



## Oggens (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das glaube i dir aufs Wort habe in solchen kleinen Gräben auch schon Aale gefangen die kriechen in so einige Gräben reiN!


----------



## gründler (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Tja, die ersten 2 Schlangen sind erlegt.....|rolleyes


 

Mit 9,3x72R oder mit 30.06 wie biste abgekommen 

Spaß muss sein|wavey:.

Ps:Er läuft hier schon sehr gut.

lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



gründler schrieb:


> Mit 9,3x72R oder mit 30.06


 
Na, da kann ich jetzt nicht so wirklich was mit anfangen....|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, da kann ich jetzt nicht so wirklich was mit anfangen....|kopfkrat


 

Hat dein Saukopf vorher auch gekriegt,knallt kurz und dann kippt er um

lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat dein Saukopf vorher auch gekriegt,knallt kurz und dann kippt er um
> 
> lg


 
Ich versteh´nur Smörrebröd....|bigeyes

Keine Ahnung, wie man die blöden Schrägstriche durch das "O" bekommt....


----------



## gründler (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich versteh´nur Smörrebröd....|bigeyes
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie man die blöden Schrägstriche durch das "O" bekommt....


 

Net so schlimm wahr auch nen Joke.

Das sind zwei Jagdkaliber weil du ja 2 erlegt hast

Aber zum thema hier werden seit tagen gute Aale gefangen,und selber hab ich auch schon paar verhaftet.

lg


----------



## Allerkanal09 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich muss sagen, echt toller Beitrag.
Ich fische oft im Allerkanal, auch auf Aal habe ich drot schon mit
meinem Vater gefischt...Früher haben wir dort gut gefangen,
doch Frühjahr/Sommer 2008 war schon enttäuschend.#d
Ungefähr 20m vom Allerkanal entfernt, ist ein kleiner Graben, der Verbindung zum Allerkanal hat (50-80cm breit, 20-30 cm tief).
In diesem Graben angelt bestimmt keiner, werde dort mal mein Glück versuchen.
Jetzt, wo es schön warm wird, sind die Aale bestimmt bald aktiv|supergri


----------



## StB76 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

In boizenburg sind auch schon die ersten aale raus:vik:


----------



## Jonny1985 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Erstmal kompliment an den Thread Ersteller.

Super Thread. Interessant !!!

Ich Hamburg Langenhorn sind da auch sehr gute Bäche !!! 

Die Tarpenbek trifft das genau !!!

Sie hat Verbindung zu 3 Seen (soweit mir bekannt,bestimmt sind es mehr) und ich glaube sogar zur Alster !!!

Wer es besser weiß belehrt mich bitte !!!

Aber wehe ich sehe da bald wie beim Heringsangeln Massen von Anglern |rolleyes


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

die gibt es,
hab heute den ersten erwischt und das in ner echten pfütze,
15-20 cm geschätzte tiefe.
kein riese mit seinen geschätzten 50-55 cm,aber ein anfang.
@brassenwürger,die rapfen beginnen sich im rüschkanal zu zeigen und zu sonnen,
wirklich beachtliche grössen dabei . . .
demnäxt mal zeit ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Ohrendieter!

Die Rapfen zeigen sich schon! Kaum zu glauben..... - so früh im Jahr!

Meine Grabenfänge hielten sich bis jetzt in Grenzen (garnicht...), wegen Zeitmangel! Aber am Wochenende werde ich mal einen Versuch starten. Scheinbar werden die Schlangen ja teilweise schon in recht ordentlichen Stückzahlen und Größen gefangen. Wird also höchste Zeit...


----------



## Tisie (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Rapfen zeigen sich schon! Kaum zu glauben..... - so früh im Jahr!


ist das so ungewöhnlich bei Euch? Bei uns laichen die Rapfen gerade und danach geht das Spektakel so richtig los |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ohrendieter (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ein starkes stück !!

war gerade mit meiner tochter n büschn spazieren und bin auch an "meinem" graben-system vorbei gekommen.ich angle dort immer von ner apfelbaum-plantage auf nem privatgrundstück,der bauer hats mir erlaubt und auch das tor deswegen nachts nie verschlossen.
jetzt haben irgendwelche vollidioten einen seiner jungen apfelbäume gefällt und in nem graben versenkt und so wie der rest vom baumstamm aussieht müssen die da ganz schön rumgezerrt haben,rohe gewalt drückt es deutlich aus.
das tor is natürlich geschlossen worden und dafür hat sich für mich auch ersma dieses areal verschlossen.leider sehe ich den bauer höchst selten und weiss ehrlich gesagt nichmal wo er seinen hof hat,die plantage is nur ein stück seiner ländereien.
das er das tor dicht machte kann ihm bestimmt keiner verdenken,ich am wenigsten
aber das durch irgendwelche bekloppten spacken nun mein angelgebiet verloren ging ....
DAS macht mich ernsthaft sauer !

ich such mir heute abend mal nen neuen rinnsaal,gibt zum glück mehr als genug davon hier.

angepissterweise,
ohrendieter


----------



## spin89 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sehr interessantes Thema habe im letzen sommer auch in einem sehr schmalen un flachem bach die Erfahrung gemacht gute Aale zu fangen. Habe dort besser gefangen als in alllen anderen Gewässern wo ich zuvor auf Aal geangelt habe. Allerdings hatte ich viele sehr kleine Aale dabei sowie einen von 72cm. Werde es in den nächsten Wochen dort auch mal ausporbieren vllt läufts ja schon


----------



## TRANSformator (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nachdem ich den Thread jetzt seit über einem Jahr verfolge und mir auch ein paar Gräben in der Gegend rausgesucht habe, mich aber nie traute, es darin zu versuchen, solls diese Saison mal Wirklichkeit werden.

Meine Frage, was für Montagen verwendet ihr in diesen Gräben?
Was nutzt ihr zur Bissanzeige?


Petri und Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich benutze kleine Leuchtposen und je nach Strömung Bebleiung oberhalb des Wirbels an der Hauptschnur, damit der Hakenwechsel ohne Probleme durchgeführt werden kann.


----------



## TRANSformator (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich benutze kleine Leuchtposen und je nach Strömung Bebleiung oberhalb des Wirbels an der Hauptschnur, damit der Hakenwechsel ohne Probleme durchgeführt werden kann.



Liegt dein Vorfach dann auf dem Grund auf?


----------



## Big Man (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also ich nehme eine einfache Grundmontage 10g - 20g Gurndblei und einen Wurmhaken.
Als Bisanzeiger halte ich die Schnur in der Hand, da bei uns die Döbel sehr vorsichtig ans Werk gehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Liegt dein Vorfach dann auf dem Grund auf?



Ja, Haken wird mit der Strömung ausgelegt und die Pose muss so hohe Tragkraft haben, dass sie von dieser nicht unters Wasser gedrückt wird. Wenn der Aal beisst treibt sie erst mal ein Stückchen ab, bis der Aal dann abzieht.


----------



## dasBo87 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Bo,
> 
> sieht doch sehr lecker aus! Habt Ihr auch Forellen in dem Bach? Unterhalb von der Rausche sieht das sehr verdächtig aus #6
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Ja, wir haben eig. einen guten Forellenbestand 
Konnte dort schon mehrere Forellen fangen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich habe in meinen Aalgräben ja schon so einige nette Beifänge gehabt (Schleien, Barsche, Quappen, Schildkröten...), aber was ich da gestern erwischt habe, ist schon erstaunlich! In einem winzigen Loch ging mir eine fast drei Pfund schwere Regenbogenforelle an den Haken. Wie das Vieh da rein kommt, weiß der Geier. Jedenfalls konnte sie meinem Tauwurm nicht widerstehen. Auf alle Fälle war das kein frisch besetzter/abgehauener Fisch. Alle Flossen waren makellos und voll ausgebildet. Kein Fett in der Bauchhöhle. Forellenfutter und einen Zuchtteich von innen hat diese Forelle jedenfalls vor ganz langer Zeit zuletzt gesehen. In dem Graben gibt es Unmengen von Flohkrebsen. Daher war das Fleisch auch schön rosafarben und aromatisch. Absolut lecker, ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie gut eine Regenbogenforelle schmecken *kann* und kein Vergleich zu dem Mist, den man in den Puffteichen fängt...#6

Auf alle Fälle ein echter Überraschungsfang! Außer der Forelle fing ich noch einen 70er Aal und verlor noch einen viel größeren im Schilf.

Anbei noch ein Bild von der Forelle, von ihrem kulinarischen Ende und ein älteres vom Fangplatz....


----------



## hans albers (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

..moin..

petri zur leggeren forelle..|supergri

da fragt man sich schon :

wie ist die da reingekommen?

ich finde  die sache mit den gräben eine 
recht interessante sache,

werde ich das nächste mal in HH 
auch mal probieren ( mit leichter grundmontage).

greetz
lars


----------



## Aalstipper1 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

liegt an deinen "Forellen"graben evtl. ein Forellenmastteich ? Bin früher nach starken Regen öfters an den Entwässerungsgraben unseren örtlichen Forellenanlage gegangen.

MfG Aalstipper1


----------



## flasha (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Brassenwürger: Sag mal ist das nur son kleines Loch ohne irgend eine Verbindung zu einem Bach?!

PS: PETRI!


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



flasha schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger: Sag mal ist das nur son kleines Loch ohne irgend eine Verbindung zu einem Bach?!
> 
> PS: PETRI!


 
Das geht über 1000 Ecken in den einen und anderen Bach in den nächsten Bach und dann sonstwohin....
Immer durch die Wiesen und Moore!


----------



## stanleyclan (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sieht echt aus wie ne Pfütze......und die ist ja nciht gerade klein also die muss ja echt kraft haben, sich die ganze zeit durch diesen kleinen bach zu wuseln....wo ist denn der bach wenn ich fragen darf?? komme auch aus hamburg bin aber erst 15 und kann daher nicht so viele bäche in und um Hsmburg mir anschauen....


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ne forelle aus nem moorgraben.
und gleich so n klopper.
und das in hamburch.

ich fass es nich.

dicke hose brassenwürger,
meinen glückwunsch.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@brassenwürger

Was für ein geiler "Beifang". Ich sags ja, die Fische, mit denen man niemals gerechnet hat, sind die schönsten!
:l


----------



## laverda (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Thread jetzt seit über einem Jahr verfolge und mir auch ein paar Gräben in der Gegend rausgesucht habe, mich aber nie traute, es darin zu versuchen, solls diese Saison mal Wirklichkeit werden.
> 
> Meine Frage, was für Montagen verwendet ihr in diesen Gräben?
> Was nutzt ihr zur Bissanzeige?
> ...



Hi Trafo, 
In Kleinstgewässern habe ich nur den Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur, ggf. noch ein Stückchen Wickelblei, gerade genug, dass der Köder liegen bleibt. Bissanzeiger ist i.d.R. ein Knickstrohhalm mit eingeschobenem Knicklicht, den ich zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einhänge, so dass der soeben auf dem Boden aufliegt. Wenn etwas mehr Gewicht notwendig ist, eine Kugel aus zusammengeknüllter Alufolie in entsprechender Größe dranknüddeln.


----------



## Ohrendieter (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hmm,der sommer naht aber
der threat hier pennt ein ...

sitzt ihr nich mehr an euren gräben an,fangt ihr einfach nix nennenwertes ?
das der aal rückläufig is bemerke ich ziemlich stark an meinen gräben,oder bin ich einfach zu blöd ?
aber neues licht am horizont,gab nen hammerbiss auf nen 15 cm-barsch-köfi.
hat ordentlich schnur abgerissen aber natürlich war ich zu ungeduldig,kurzer kontakt
und der war nich ohne 

aale nur noch inne elbe ( letzte woche 72cm bei 730 gr ),
ich wechsle meinen zielfisch in den gräben.

und nun wollen wir mal wieder was hören/lesen hier.

ohrendieter


----------



## Harbour (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich bin erstaunt was sich in solchen Kleinstgewässer rumtreibt.
Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
Erst gestern bin ich an so einem kleinen Graben vorbeigekommen und musste sofort an diesen Trööt denken 
Natürlich musste ich mir den genauer ansehen und bekam postwendend die Anwesenheit größerer Fische zu spüren. Etwas zu nah herantreten wurde quittiert durch lautes platschen 
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich den Graben befischen darf, ich befürchte ja schon fast, dass es nicht geht.

lg harbour


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
es hat sich was getan in meinen gräben ..

vorgestern morgen war ich mit meiner tochter und der senke los,n büschen
köder ranholen und 2 angler waren schon zugegen,müssen echt früh aufgestanden sein.
wir am senken,einer von denen mit gummis im graben ( immer noch 1,5 m breit und 0,5 m tief,dazu mittlerweile richtich schön vollgewachsen ) und was passiert ?
hecht,ca 60 cm !
keine 5 minuten später : näxter hecht !
selbes kaliber und ich n dickn hals,hab nun wahrlich genug erfolglose ansitze da abgeleistet,ne runde mit dem bengel geschnackt und alles gemerkt 

gestern morgen war ich zur stelle und habe mit ner menge unterhandwürfen strecke gemacht bis es plötzlich ordentlich rummste,sah noch die flanke und weg war er .
mein puls war auf 136 und fleissig weiter geworfen und genau wie am tag zuvor,keine 5 minuten später biss 
hab ihn bis an die oberfläche bekommen,da wand er sich seelenruhig und nahm abschied,
da war der hals gleich doppelt dick .
dann kam nix mehr und irgendwann packte ich ein.

natürlich meinem bruder davon erzählt,der wollte heute gleich mal vorbei schauen ..
wir am werke ( man sollte dazu wissen,er is alles aber kein spinnfischer ) und dann schlug das schicksal gleich nochmal zu  
den einzigen hecht holt er raus,wahrlich kein riese aber immerhin ein hecht.
nachdem er wieder seine bahnen schlug packte bruderherz ein und sachte noch trocken :
warn netter feierabend-spass,ich fahr dann mal wieder !

als wärs das normalste der welt dort die hechte einzusammeln .... 

die flamme is zum feuer geworden,
ich bleib dran !

grüzie
ohrendieter


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mensch Dieter, da ham se dich ja ma richtich gebügelt.


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

und genau DESWEGEN gibts gerade n paar kalte getränke,

SOVIEL pech wie ich geht nun echt auf keine kuhhaut mehr.


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mach das! Ich hatte heute in der FH Weinprobe. 36 Roussillon-Weine (Weiß-, Rosé-, Rot- und Dessertweine). War echt nett aber ein Bier gegen den Durst ist auch was feines.


----------



## crosser556 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hallo 

das mit den gräben hört sich ja alles sehr gut an ich werd das heut abend-nacht mal ausprobieren hab hir son graben 1-1,5m etwa 50cm tief allerdings ist der see 100-150 meter von der stelle entfernt und fließt dann noch etliche km bis in die sude (glaub ich zumindest), ist das so dicht am see auf aal ok oder sind sie dann schon im see oder sollte ich weiter in die wiesen fahren was sagt ihr dazu 

danke
gruß stephan


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

jawoll !

nach unzähligen stunden,würfen ins schilf  und verpatzten hechtbissen in den letzten tagen
 .... hats nun doch geklappt .

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/5209/15062009d.th.jpg 

es geht ihm bestens und er wird noch viel freude haben im graben.

den zerbissenen kopyto halte ich in ehren,hängt ne menge schweiss dran


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

freut mich ja, dass es ihm gut geht, aber müssen diese derben Bilder immer sein? Du willst doch auch nicht, dass dich jemand an den Nasenlöchern hochhebt, oder?
|evil:


----------



## grazy04 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri !!!
da sieht man es wieder... ein weiser Mann sagte einmal: Geduld mein junger Padawan
und womit ??? mit Recht !!

(wo sind eigentlich die Nasenlöcher von nem Hecht |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat )


----------



## Ohrendieter (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nunja,
wenn ich ihm nachjage mit der absicht ihn wieder zurück zu setzen,
einen haken in sein hechtmaul bohre und ihn damit verletze,ihn kurzzeitig aus
seinem element hole und er das alles gut übersteht ....
finde ich an einem unterkiefergriff nix schlimmes,verwerfliches oder gar derbes.

meinungen sind verschieden .


----------



## combat81 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei den ganzen Berichten kriegt man ja richtig lust mal auf Grabenour zu gehen |supergri

Wenn ich am Wochenende mal Zeit finde, werd ich mal mit dem Fahrrad losgurken und nach geeigneten Stellen suchen und eventuell ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## fishingislife123 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin! mal ne frage: Ich hab zwar keinen graben, aber nen kleinen bach, der fließt etwas schneller, ist ca. 1m breit und 20 cm tief, allerdings gibt es auch gumpen, die mindestens nen meter tief sind. der bach mündet in einen etwas größeren bach (tiefer, breiter und schnellere strömung). fische habe ich noch keine da gesehen, aber ich hab mal ne tote bafo am ufer liegen sehen, und die war nicht klein (>30cm). aale sind wohl keine zu erwarten, oder wie seht ihr das?? wie sollte ich angeln wo und womit? wäre über hilfe dankbar. danke|supergri


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Ohrendieter, feiner Fang am kleinen Graben ... Petri Dir ...

@fishingislife123...Wie bei allen Leuten hier im Trööt gilt "VERSUCH MACHT KLUG" , aber bitte nicht vergessen den "BESITZER" des Gewässers ausfindig zu machen...


----------



## Basti93 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey ich hab auch nen Graben in der Nähe das Prob ist das er an einigen Stellen Wasserfälle hat(also nur minis) und an den Stellen 1-4CM Tief ist! Und er trocknet jeden Sommer aus. Und wo er rein mündet, weis ich leider auch nicht. War dort schon sehr oft und hab noch nie nen fisch gesehen


----------



## Big Man (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Basti

so klein sollten die Gräben nicht sein. Sie sollten schon ganzjährig Wasser führen.
Aber schau mal wo der hinführt vielleicht ist der Nächste erfolgversprechender.

Bei uns ist zur zeit wieder Hochwasser


----------



## Basti93 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Naja klein ist der eigentlich nicht, kann locker mit eurem bildern mithalten, bloß irgendwie trocknet der immer aus? keine ahnung warum.. können aale eig in gewässern leben in den es mini wasserfälle ibt die nur 1cm tief sind?

Oh schade wär so schön gewesen


----------



## Ohrendieter (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also zu solchen flachen pfützen kann ich nun echt nix sagen ( meine flachste war gerade mal 15 cm und brachte den ersten aal des jahres ) aber ich
denke tatsächlich das das zu flach is um lebensraum für grössere fische als stichlinge zu bieten.schnack mal den brassenwürger an,der traut sich an die unmöglichsten gewässer,
vielleicht kann er dir mehr sagen . . . 

gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## Basti93 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

neeein ich meine 1 cm an wasserfällchen sonst ist er so 15-30cm tief ist immer unterschiedlich gibt auf tiefere stellen mit nem meter und mehr aber wieso trocknet der nur aus..


----------



## Kanalallrounder (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Leute

Bei mir in der Wesermarsch gibts unmengen von solchen gräben.
Ich konnte da schon richtig gute Karpfen und schleien Fangen und da aus meinem Verein niemand da angelt ist der Fischbestand richtig gut. 
Auf Aal hab ichs noch nicht versucht, aber das wird jetzt zeit.
Kann man eigentlich da auch mit freier Leine Fischen, also haken an die schnur knoten und wurm dran, oder was benutzt ihr sonst für methoden?

Gruß aus Hude


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,

durchprobiert habe ich einiges und bin zum ergebnis gekommen das die pose
in so nem graben erste wahl is.

solltest aber alles ausser gelb bei der knicklichtfarbe verwenden,
hab die erfahrung gemacht das die einfach viel zu hell is wenn du eh
nur in 30 cm tiefe angelst.
ich nehme herkömmliche  >5 gramm posen und kürze mein vorfach auf
benötigte länge, n rotes licht obendrauf und rein damit.

muss aber auch zugeben das ich weder mit pose noch auf grund ( max 10 gramm blei )
weniger,bzw mehr gefangen habe.
mit pose erkennste die  - manchmal - sehr zaghaften bisse einfach besser.

@basti : geh ans wasser und probiere es ganz einfach aus 

gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## Kanalallrounder (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hmm 
vieleicht hast du recht

Benutz ihr eigentlich alle monofil??

in meinem Graben (bilder folgen) fibt nämlich sehr sehr viele seerosen, und die kann ich mit geflochtener einfach durchschneiden

gruß
Kanalallrounder


----------



## Kanalallrounder (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So bin zurück von meiner grabentour

Konnte leider erst morgens los, also keine Aale, dafür aber Karpfen


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kanalallrounder schrieb:


> So bin zurück von meiner grabentour
> 
> Konnte leider erst morgens los, also keine Aale, dafür aber Karpfen


 
Hi da siehts aber sehr Aalverdächtig aus da geht bstimmt was.So ein Gewässer hab ich auch hier und da hab ich es mal geschafft in 1,5std 8 fette Raubaale ab 55cm zu fangen.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Kanalallrounder (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja das denke ich auch.
Ich bin den grabenmal abgelaufen und hab etwa 20 kleinere Abzweigräben gezählt.
da bin ich auch noch mal an einigen langgegangen und ihr glaubt es nicht, das geht so weiter.
Wenn in jedem von den dingern ein Aal haust, dann wäre das ganze gestöhne von wegen zu wenig Aal bei uns total unangebracht.
Werde bald mal ein paar versuche starten, gibt dann nen Bericht


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kanalallrounder schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich auch.
> Ich bin den grabenmal abgelaufen und hab etwa 20 kleinere Abzweigräben gezählt.
> da bin ich auch noch mal an einigen langgegangen und ihr glaubt es nicht, das geht so weiter.
> Wenn in jedem von den dingern ein Aal haust, dann wäre das ganze gestöhne von wegen zu wenig Aal bei uns total unangebracht.
> Werde bald mal ein paar versuche starten, gibt dann nen Bericht



Sollte sich dort herausstellen, dass der Bestand gut ist, dann verrat das nur nicht jedem....sonst haste da nächstes Jahr keinen Spaß mehr. Gerade solche kleinen Gewässer, die nicht gezielt besetzt werden, sind schneller leer als du bis 3 zählen kannst.

Hab hier selbst nen kleinen Fluss, an dem man an einer Stelle jahrelang immer gut Hechte fangen konnte. Keine Riesen, aber dafür war der Fang da eigentlich immer sicher. Die Stelle war ziemlich zugewachsen, weil kaum jemand dort war. Die meisten waren der Meinung, dass man dort eh kaum was fängt....soweit auch richtig, bis auf diese eine Stelle...dort standen die Hechte, weils da ein wenig tiefer und markanter war. habe da jahrelang nie jemanden außer mir gesehen und auch nie andere Spuren gefunden.
Vor zwei Jahren war der Platz dann plötzlich das erste Mal besetzt.....in den darauffolgenden Monaten waren dann plötzlich immer mehr Leute da. Die Stelle war plötzlich frei geschnitten, ein richtiger Pfad vorhanden und alle waren begeistert von den Hechtfängen.....nur ich nicht, weil ich merkte, dass es immer weniger wurde.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich dort dann bei zig Versuchen noch genau einen Hechte fangen.....anderen ging es dort genauso. Die "Neuangler" dort meinten plötzlich auch, dass es dort kaum noch Fisch gibt........#d.
Dieses Jahr habe ich es dort auch schon einige Male versucht und konnte nichts fangen. Dafür sind dieses Jahr dort weit weniger Angler, weil die Fänge eben im keller sind. So schnell kanns gehen an einem so kleinen Gewässer.

Gruß


----------



## Ohrendieter (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
jetzt muss es mal raus :
wie ihr sicher mitgelesen habt,habe ich einige gräben in meiner gegend reichlich
beackert in den letzten 3 jahren und auch gut eingefahren,zuletzt
gabs sogar unverhofft hechte,ich war begeistert 
doch gerade komm ich von nem aal-ansitz zurück von einer stelle,an der ich früher
verdammt gut fing.
heute ?  n barsch in köderfischgrösse,an sich nix schlechtes aber in 5 std ?
doch n büschn wenig.
 sonst war recht wenig am graben dieses jahr,habe aber ständig angler dort gesehen wo sich wirklich keine sau früher hinstellte.
is dieses kleine gewässer überfischt - wie es passieren kann,der TRANSformator hats traurig beschrieben - oder lebt dort einfach nix mehr ?
meine fänge gingen permanent zurück,oft saß ich tatsächlich im dunkeln und fragte mich selbst ob ich in ner toten pfütze angel ..
rumjammern bringt nix,nur wird es der wohl letzte eintrag hier sein,
ich werde meinen graben nich mehr beangeln,es macht einfach keinen spass mehr.
auch nich die aufklauberei des mülls,den andere zurücklassen,ich hasse es nunmal auf ner müllkippe zu angeln.vor 2 jahren lag dort nix,es war ja auch keiner da !
mein kleines paradies is nich mehr.
vielleicht schmeiss ich in nem guten moment nochmal nen gummifisch da rein,tief in der hoffnung doch noch den 80+ hecht zu erwischen den ich ( vermeintlich ausgedrillt ) kurz vor der landezange verlor (und nen herzinfarkt fast bekam  )

die elbe ruft,
gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schwierig zu beurteilen.......es kommen da viele Faktoren in Betracht.
Oft haben diese Gräben ja auch eine direkte Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern. Aufgrund der Jahreszeit und dem damit einhergehenden warmen Wetters erwärmt sich das Wasser in diesen Gräben auch sehr schnell. Insgesamt werden die Wasserwerte eben schlechter, so dass sich Fisch ab einem gewissen Grad verziehen. Es kann also gut sein, dass sich die Fische in tieferer Abschnitte mit besseren Werten verzogen haben oder zeitweise sogar abwandern....

Die dort gesichteten Angler sind natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wie ich bereits mal schrieb, ist der Fischbestand in diesen Gräben oft massig und sehr gut. Man muss aber die Proportionen sehen. Allerdings tummeln sich diese Fische dann auch auf kleinem Raum. Dieser Raum ist natürlich schnell abgefischt, wenn es eine Vielzahl von Anglern darauf anlegt.

Aber sei beruhigt, bald sind dort wieder weniger Angler......nämlich genau dann, wenn jeder gemerkt hat, dass es dort nichts mehr zu holen gibt.#q

Gruß


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mahlzeit!

...also der thread ist echt mal voll interessant.hab ihn grad von anfang bis ende durchgelesen! hammer was ihr aus den pfützen zieht!!!
am krassesten ist die regenbogenforelle...und barsche bis zu 52cm...zu hart!!!
also bei uns hats auch mehrere solcher "gräben",aber die kannst leider nicht mit den euren vergleichen,das sind eher rinnsale bzw. bächlein...
die münden meist alle in forellenbäche bzw. in den neckar.aale würde es wohl schon ev. welche geben drin.aber weissfische hab ich noch kein drin gesehn,barsche schon mal gar nicht,geschweige denn gar hechte...(gibts im neckar bei uns auch kaum)-höchstens paar stichlinge und elritzen oder mühlkoppen...
und das mit den aalen,da kann man dann gleich an den neckar...ist ja nicht weit weg,bzw. darf man in den "gräben" wohl eh nicht angeln bzw. besteht in den forellenbächen ein naturköderverbot...meint ihr die aale wandern aus den bächen dann im herbst bzw. winter wieder zurück in den neckar???
interessant wäre ein bächlein,in das ein ausfluss von nem baggersee mündet und das wiederum in den neckar mündet...ist ca.30-40cm tief und nen guten meter breit und da könnte ja theoretisch alles drin sein und sich die fische komplett "austauschen"-bächlein-see-neckar...wir haben dort auch schon aale und döbel drin entdeckt nachts mit der taschenlampe...natürlich auch kleinfische...ein guter 60er aal ist auch immer weiter aufwärts geschwommen bis das bächlein kaum noch 10cm tief war...meint ihr dass umgekehrt auch fische aus dem see in das bächlein bzw. neckar abwandern? z.b. barsche oder gar zander und kleine welse?


----------



## Rauball jäger (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin moin ich hab so nen graben hinter meiner parzelle.... sollte man permanent bei der angelbleiben ?


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Rauball jäger schrieb:


> moin moin ich hab so nen graben hinter meiner parzelle.... sollte man permanent bei der angelbleiben ?



Na sicher, gerade beim Aalangeln ist das wichtig.......Der setzt sich sonst sofort fest und du bekommst ihn nie zu sehen. Womöglich verangelst du den Aal noch. Wenn man keine Lust hat, bei der Angel sitzen zu bleiben, sollte man sie draußen lassen und erst auslegen, wenn man die entsprechende Zeit udn Lust hat.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey, hab das erste Mal in nem Graben geangelt...
so ca 3m breit und 10cm tief...
2 Nächte hinter einander und wir konnten 11 Aale zwischen 41 und 67cm fangen =)


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich kenne solche Gräbenwunderaale auch, da es bei uns Entwässerungsgräben nach holländischem Vorbild aus der Zeit des alten Fritz gibt. Diese Gräben sind diesen hier beschrieben sehr ähnlich und meist sehr verkautet und mit wechselndem Wasserstand, da Be- und Entwässerung damit betrieben wird. An Fischen ist dank Flußverbindung fast alles vom Meter-Aal, Meterhecht über 30 Pfd Karpfen bis Meterzander (es ist hier alles schon gefangen worden). Leider hat in den letzten 20 Jahren der Angeldruck dafür gesorgt, das die Bestanddichte etwas zurückgegangen ist bzw. auch die Fische dazugelernt haben. Denn vor 1990 war ein Großteil der Gräben fast ausschließlich Sperrgebiet, weil die ehm. Staatsgrenze dort lang ging. Trotzdem lohnt sch ein Törn dorthin immer und man bleibt selten Schneider und wenn Aale dann dicke maßig und keine Kleinen, wie in den meisten Vereinsteichen die Satzaalplage grassiert. Weil hier wird nicht besetzt, ausser von Mutter Natur.
die besten Methode habe ich festgestellt alte Brandungrute oder Stippe mit dicker Schnur um über den Krautgürtel zu kommen und Blei oder bebleiter Madenfutterkorb voll Wurm/Fischschnittmix und jeweils der Haken mit jeweils verwandtem Futter, vorsicht bei Wurm Brassen bis 8 Pfd und Plötzen 2 Pfd aufwärts könne zur Plage werden. bei Fisch der Meterhecht oder Zander ist immer mit im Pott. hatte gestern auch ein schönen Aal um die 70  cm fetter Spitzkopf mit Stippe(!) vor der Krautkante


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So Leute, jetzt brauch ich mal eure Hilfe.
Bei uns hier im Norden gibts viele Gräben und jetzt möchte ich mal wissen, was ihr zu dem Graben sagt.
Also, man muss sich das so vorstellen, ein Fluss hat eine direkte Verbindung zur Weser in bremen, dieser Fluss teilt sich und mit der strecke wird daraus ein Graben von 2 Metern breite, dieser fließt weiter durch die wiesen und dann wird daraus ein begradigter Graben, der 1 - 1,5 Meter breit ist und nur 5 Fahrradminuten von mir entfernt ist. Sind die Gräben "Hot Spots" oder eher tot in sachen aal?


----------



## timo` (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das wirst du nur mit einem/ein paar Versuchen klären können denke ich.

Bei uns fängste in solchen Gräben(mit Verbindung zur Elbe) selten sogar Tagsüber 75er .


----------



## archie01 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo
Waren am Freitag bei uns im Westen los , ich hatte einen Jungangler mitgenommen, der kam auf die Idee es doch mal im Graben zu versuchen , der in den mittelgroßen Fluß (Brassenregion) mündet. Etwa 100m vom Fluß entfernt erwischte er eine bestens genährte Regenbogenforelle von 52 CM in einem Graben von 2-3 Meter Breite und nur 10 - 20CM Wasserstand.  
Das hätte ich dem kleinen Wiesenbach niemals zugetraut !

Gruß
Archie


----------



## serge7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



fangenichts5 schrieb:


> so leute, jetzt brauch ich mal eure hilfe.
> Bei uns hier im norden gibts viele gräben und jetzt möchte ich mal wissen, was ihr zu dem graben sagt.
> Also, man muss sich das so vorstellen, ein fluss hat eine direkte verbindung zur weser in bremen, dieser fluss teilt sich und mit der strecke wird daraus ein graben von 2 metern breite, dieser fließt weiter durch die wiesen und dann wird daraus ein begradigter graben, der 1 - 1,5 meter breit ist und nur 5 fahrradminuten von mir entfernt ist. Sind die gräben "hot spots" oder eher tot in sachen aal?


 
hot!


----------



## sepia (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nachdem ich diesen Thread entdeckt habe, bin ich schon total heiss und meine Erwartungen werden hoffentlich nicht gelindert.
Da bei uns recht starker Angeldruck herrscht und das natürlich mit Kontrollen einhergeht kann man hier nicht einfach mal so schnell los.

Deswegen hab ich mal überlegt welche Gräben interessant sein könnten und welche die bereits erwähnten Faktoren erfüllen.

Letztendlich hab ich jetzt mal 2 Gräben beim hiesigen Wasseramt angefragt und werd mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

Nur soviel,
der eine Graben dürfte zwischen 1-2m breit sein, führt ständig Wasser und mündet in die Donau. Ich erwarte auch wenn es sich eigentlich um einen alten Entwässerungsgraben handelt, trotzdem einige Gumpen.
Und jetzt kommt das, wieso ich so erwartungsvoll darauf bin!

Wir hatten momentan extremes Hochwasser, (auch kein Wunder nach den Regenfällen) und die entstandenen Seen aus diesen Entwässerungsgräben sind mittlerweile nicht mehr mit dem Graben verbunden. Also die Felder werden von großen Pfützen (viertel fussballfelder) geziert. Und in diesen Pfützen habe ich heute mittag 4 Fischreiher stehen sehen. Nun ist meine Schlussfolgerung, die stehen da ja nicht zum Spass!!! 

Demnach muss es in diesem Graben doch Fische geben die sich auf die Wiese verirrt haben. Wenn es nun Fische gibt die sich verirren, gibts auch welche die im Graben geblieben sind.

Ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will .... #a
So, jetzt wart ich mal was die vom Wasseramt meinen, ob und wer das Wasserrecht da besitzt.


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Sepia
Ich würde mich nach dem *Fischereirecht* erkundigen und nicht nach dem Wasserrecht. Das sind zwei paar Stiefel!


----------



## Lasse_R (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Fischreiher fressen auch gerne Frösche! Also es müssen nicht zwangsläufig Fische in den Pfützen sein. Ein Angelversuch wird das ja aber klären


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> @Sepia
> Das sind zwei paar Stiefel!


 
Ich denke das sind 2 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein!:vik:


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@sepia: also ich rechne dir da gute chancen aus!!

1. weil der graben eine verbindung zur Donau hat und dadurch genug fische den graben hochwandern können (deshalb würde ich auch einen versuch auf andere fischarten wagen)

und 2. weil bei hochwasser viel nahrung in die gräben gedrückt wird, außerdem suchen viele fische bei der starken strömung im hauptfluss in den gräben schutz!

ich drück dir die daumen!
petri!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich denke das sind 2 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein!:vik:



Danke für dein Selbstgespräch!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hatte einem freund von der Idee erzählt bei uns in den Gräben Aale zu angeln. Und noch am selben Abend hat er es versucht. dann hat es um 22:00Uhr greklingelt, und mir sind fast die Augen aus dem kopf gefallen. ergebnis: 1 Aal in ner halben Stunde
Maße des Aals: 75 cm
Maße des Grabens: Breite 1Meter Tiefe 20-40 CM

Gruß 
FangeNichts5


----------



## timo` (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mit Sicherheit


----------



## __barsch__fisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so und leute, wie läufts mit euch und euren gräben was los???


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hi
Wer vermutet in solch einem Graben schon Fische;+,aber eigendlich liegt es ja auf der Hand warum dort gerade Aale sind,wo sonst fallen soviel Würmer,Schnecken,etc rein wie an so nem Graben. Wer die Fisch und Fang abboniert hat wird sich sicher noch daran erinnernVD 04/09 Die 100 Euro-Aktion,
Unglaublich in was für nem Tümpel der die drei Schleien gefangen hat|uhoh: Na dann nutze die zeit bis der graben Platt gemacht wird:cund fang noch viele dicke Aale#6


----------



## __barsch__fisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich habe nur noch mal ne frage,
 kann man auch am tag  (z.B. an schattigen stellen ) an gräben (wie den, den brasssenwürger mit den ersten drei bildern vorgestellt ) fische fangen also nicht unbedingt aal, aber fisch??
schreibt sonst doch mal was ihr schon am tag in gräben gefangen habt...


----------



## Steinadler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich seh kein bild


----------



## Mini-Broesel (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

der Graben sieht interresant aus:g


----------



## Schleien_Lover (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Jetzt ist schluss ...morgen schnappe ich mir mein Fahrrad und suche gräben......kommt jemand aus Nordfriesland..? Wenn ja, habt ihr schon forellen gefangen..?..

MFG Schleien_Lover


----------



## forellenpuffman (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

in nordfriesland sieht das denke ich nich so prall mit forellen aus oder?:v aber gräben gibs hier ja genug mit fisch


----------



## Schleien_Lover (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Es geht in einigen Flüssen (sind jedoch mit Nordsee verbunden) sind ordentliche ReBo..BaFo...Von einem Kumpel von mir der Brude rhat in so einem Fluss eine 4,7 kg schwere MeFo gefangen (was ich erstaunlich finde)


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ein Freund war letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder los: Er hat in 2 Nächten an einem nebengraben der Delme 6 Aale gefangen. Die waren alle zwischen 45 und 60 cm.

Gruß FangeNichts5


----------



## Lasse_R (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

die tage werd ich's ach mal ausprobieren. bei uns ist ja auch schließlich alles voll mit gräben. in einem graben (1,5 meter breit, bis 20cm tief) direkt hinter unserm haus habe ich vor ein paar jahren schon mal einen ca. 50 cm großen hecht gesehen. warum ich da bis jetzt noch nie geangelt habe weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## FangeNichts5 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Lasse_R schrieb:


> die tage werd ich's ach mal ausprobieren. bei uns ist ja auch schließlich alles voll mit gräben. in einem graben (1,5 meter breit, bis 20cm tief) direkt hinter unserm haus habe ich vor ein paar jahren schon mal einen ca. 50 cm großen hecht gesehen. warum ich da bis jetzt noch nie geangelt habe weiß ich auch nicht


 Berichte mal wie es war!


----------



## elranchero (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht aus dem letzten Jahr. 

Ich habe auch nachdem ich auf das Thema hier gestoßen bin, bei einer Angelwoche im Emsland, einen kleinen Graben ausprobiert.

Graben war maximal 1 Meter breit und 0,50 m tief. Das Ergebnis waren in 2-3 Stunden, 3 schöne Räucheraale um 60 cm, die natürlich mitgingen.

Es klappt prima, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Bild habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Squirrelina (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ma eine frage diese gräben sind ja meist von sträuchern wiesen udn wald umgeben wie ergeht es einem da mit den mücken???ist es sehr heftig oder kann man es aushalten???


----------



## Lasse_R (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so, war heute mal unterwegs am graben um eine geeignete stelle zum testangeln zu suchen. und was sehe ich da?! zwei reusen! habe mir die eine mal genauer angeschaut, aber es war leider kein aal in der reuse. ich werde vielleicht sogar heute abend noch hin und vielleicht auch noch ein foto machen. die bauern (oder wer auch immer die reusen ausgelegt hat) wissen auf jeden fall bescheid  jetzt heißt es: wer ist schneller/besser?! 

@kaulbarschspezi:
petri zu deinem fisch! schleie habe ich noch wesentlich lieber am halen als aal!


----------



## Case (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bin zwar nicht der Graben-Aal-Fischer, aber zu der Schleie muß ich doch mal ein " Petri Heil " wünschen.

Wäre mir lieber als jeder Aal.

Case


----------



## Ohrendieter (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

aber wirklich,
so ein schönes tier verdient lob.

zu den mücken kann ich nen kleinen tip geben :
bei mir am graben konnteste es kaum mehr aushalten,die biester haben mich in den wahnsinn getrieben und so manchen tropfen blut gekostet,aber :
lass bloss dein autan zuhause,hält leider nich nur die mücken ab ...
wenn du das einmal am leib hast macht jeder aal nen riesenbogen um deinen angelplatz,hat mich einige ansitze gekostet um das zu begreifen.

lange klamotten und wenns tatsächlich krieg gab habe ich mir n fliegengitter fürs fenster um den kopf gewickelt,sah zwar ******** aus aber hat gewirkt und nachtangeln is ja nun mal kein catwalk 

gut holz,
ohrendieter


----------



## olaf70 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich will mal den Thread wiederbeleben. 
Und zwar habe ich folgende Frage :Hinter meinem Haus verläuft ein Graben von ungefähr 0,5 - 0,8m Tiefe und etwa 3m Breite,also schon etwas größer. Dieser Graben ist im Frühjahr ein gutes Aalrevier, allerdings auch nicht gerade ein Geheimtip. Am Wochenende war ich dort um mal die Lage zu checken. Und was seh ich: Der Graben wurde vor kurzem ausgebaggert. Muß ja ab und zu mal sein, dient ja schließlich zur Entwässerung.
Eigentlich wollte ich die nächste Zeit mal wieder los. Wie schätzen denn die "Grabenprofis" die Chancen ein jetzt noch was reelles zu fangen. Oder sollte ich lieber warten bis sich die Vegetation etwas erholt hat?


----------



## ELBkaida (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da der Graben hinter deinem Haus verläuft, kannste doch ruhig 3, 4 Std. ansitzen, oder ..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nach Tagen wie heute wärmt sich gerade in Gräben das Wasser doch sehr auf wenn es langsam fließt... Also heute Spätnachmittags/Abends RAN AN DEN SPECK!!!


----------



## olaf70 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Klar, ich kann auch 5,6 Std ansitzen oder den ganzen Tag, wenn ich will|supergri.

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich hab die Frage ein bißchen unglücklich formuliert.Der Graben ist ein Topgewässer, da gibts kein Vertun. Eigentlich wollte ich wissen, wie Ihr, die Wirkung des Ausbaggerns auf die Fische einschätzt, da jetzt jegliche Deckung durch Pflanzenwuchs fehlt. Der Reiher also praktisch freies Sichtfeld hat.

Also, wenn ich ein Fisch wär, würde ich mir ein behaglicheres Zuhause suchen, zumal der Weg in einen größeren Kanal nicht weit ist. Auf der anderen Seite dauert es ja auch nicht lange bis die Ufer wieder zugewachsen sind .


----------



## Fury87 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich probiere es morgen auch mal an einen kleinen Fluss auf aal! Ich werde berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt!


----------



## Apoo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Olaf

Man könnte da jetzt viel spekulieren aber das bringt meiner Meinung nacg nichts, da man auf keine anständige Argumentation kommen wird ohne es auszuprobieren. Ich würde es einfach nach dem Motto Versuch macht Klug angehen, und mich bei dem herlichen Wetter mit einer Tasse Kaffee an den Graben hocken und schauen was geht.
Entspannung und etwas Frühlingsbräune sind auf jedenfall drin.

Petri Heil und Gruß

Apoo


----------



## olaf70 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

War am Wochenende an meinem Graben. Das Problem war bloß, daß die Landwirte im Moment Gülle ausbringen und der Graben gefühlt halb mit Wasser und halb mit Gülle gefüllt war. Der Gestank war nicht das Problem, aber das Brennen in den Augen...! Also war nix mit Entspannung und Frühlingsbräune, schade eigentlich. 
Ich denke, ich warte noch 2 -3 Wochen. Bei der Düngung erholt sich die Vegetation bestimmt ganz schnell.


----------



## olli82 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei mir um die Ecke sind Entwässerungsgräben auf dem Acker, wo ich jahrelang gut gefangen hab. Nachdem ausgebagert wurde, war monatelang alles tot.


----------



## Klangfetischist (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe jetzt diesen ganzen Thread durchgelesen,  äußerst interessant die Beiträge.  Wie sieht’s aus bei euch, habt ihr die Saison 2010 schon gestartet? Es war ja ein langer und vor allem harter Winter. Daher die Frage, ist es noch zu früh um einen Schleicher zu verhaften? Die Temperaturen sind für den Monat April ja immer noch relativ weit im Keller.

  Ich wohne im alten Land (Jork – Königreich) und hier gibt es einige Gräben. Luftlinie zur Elbe ca. 1 km. #6 Habe jetzt mehrere Gräben genauer angesehen, leider lässt sich nicht sagen, ob diese Gräben irgendwie Kontakt zur Elbe haben. Ein Entwässerungsgraben ist gleich 100m von unserem Haus direkt in der Obstplantage. Er ist 1 Meter bereit, 30 cm tief und führt ganzjährig Wasser. Das Wasser sieht zwar sauber aus, aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit beim Gassi gehen mit dem Hund öfter mal ne Ratte sehen können, außerdem ist der Grund eine dicke schwarze Schlammschicht (50 cm). Ist kein gutes Zeichen, oder? Meint ihr hier lohnt ein Ansitz?
  Eine andere Alternative ist ein etwas größerer Graben (4 m breit, 1,50m tief) in einem anderen Obstfeld. Leider muss ich dafür mit dem Auto los, nebenbei Bier trinken is also nicht.
  Aber die Frage die sich stellt, ist mein Graben hinterm Haus zu sehr verschmutzt? Soll ich lieber einen anderen aufsuchen? Sind die Entwässerungsgräben im alten Land immer über Umwege mit der Elbe verbunden oder ist das unterschiedlich? ;+

  Wenn man wie hier im alten Land eine Vielzahl von Gräben hat, welche Dimension  sollte ich wählen? Lieber einen größeren oder einen kleineren? Die Verbindung zur Elbe über die Lühe oder andere Flüsse kann man meißt nicht ersehen. Der Wasserstand ist hier recht hoch und ich glaub fast, dass viele Gräben einfach Grundwasser führen und nicht über Umwege an die Elbe angebunden sind |kopfkrat

  Kann hier jemand etwas mehr dazu sagen? Ich wohne erst seit einigen Monaten hier und bin nicht so vertraut mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Ein feedback von den Kennern wäre super, denn meine Frau ist morgen Abend sowieso unterwegs und die Gelegenheit auf einen gezielten Ansitz ist günstig   Nur wo??? ;+

  Gruß an alle Petrijünger, der Klangfetischist


----------



## olaf70 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich war letzte Woche mal los. Aber außer ein paar Mini-Barschen und Rotaugen war nichts. Ich glaub es ist einfach noch viel zu kalt.


----------



## Big Man (23. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schau doch einfach mal bei googlemaps rein. Ich denke die meisten Gräben haben einen Zugang zu dem größeren "Flüßchen" der direkt durch Jork fließt und der hat doch Zugang zur Eleb wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Ist der Zugang da dann ist auch Fisch drin. Einfach testen vor allem die Klaren. Wenn die Schlammschicht zu dick ist und das Blei versingt einfach ein Tiroler Hölzel nehmen.

Geht doch die Strecke mal komplett ab dann kannst du das besser beurteilen. Wenn du eh Gassi gehen musst wird sich dein Hund sicher freuen.#6

Viel Glück und berichte:m


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi - welche Montage bevorzugt ihr? 
Pose, Grund oder freie Leine


----------



## FangeNichts5 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hi - welche Montage bevorzugt ihr?
> Pose, Grund oder freie Leine


 
Meistens Pose, in manchen Fällen aber auch das Grundblei. Freie Leine benutze ich so gut wie nie.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin, gestern war ich nochmal los zu einem Bach der von unserem Verein bewirtschaftret ist.
In den Bächen gibt es auch Forellen, die Bäche dürfen nur ausserhalb der Forellenschonzeit 2 X pro Woche/Mitglied beangelt werden.
Glücklicherweise haben wir viele Karpfenangler im Verein die gehen da so gut wie nie hin. Daher sind die Bäche echt voll Sahne - auch wenn die nicht so aussehen.

Das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt, daher war noch nichts mit Aalen aus dem Bach aber ich konnte 2 schöne Bachforellen fangen


----------



## Big Man (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Heil zu den BaFo´s

Solche Gewässer sind meist ein Geheimtip.


----------



## Bierfuizl (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wow, Petri zu den Bafos!
Echt interressant was in so kleine Gräben alles so schwimmt!
Und wurde sonst schon was gefangen?
Wie siehts mit Aalen aus?


----------



## Jonny1985 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Im aktuellen Esox ist ein Bericht über Aalangeln im Forellenbach.

Musste gleich an diesen Thread denken.

Von den Fotos her sieht der Bach dort zwar tiefer aus, trifft aber die Thematik.

Eine Frage aber.....Wenn ich in Bächen mit ner Pose fische, wie gewährleiste ich das die Montage steht ? 

Ich meine in den Bächen die ich kenne ist schon eine gewisse Strömung.

Oder muss ich hier eine Grundmontage wählen ?


----------



## Stephan222 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

genau diese Frage stelle ich mir seit Anfang dieses Threads. ;+


----------



## Big Man (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also ich kann nur sagen, das ich meist am Grund angle. 10g bis 15g Bleiolive auf der Hauptschnur fertig. Da die meisten kleinen Bäche nicht teif sind finden die Fische den Köder fast immer auf dem Grund. 
Wieso dann mit einer Pose die vielleicht eine Scheuchwirkung hat?


----------



## Jonny1985 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Aber Oliven Bleie sind ja Festbleie richtig ?

Ist das nicht viel zuviel Wiederstand ?


----------



## fischer tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich hab auch so einen graben ca. Hundert meter weg von mir aber wie sieht es den mit Erlaubnissen aus das man dort angeln darf ???


----------



## BallerNacken (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Diese kleinen Bäche gehören meistens zu dem/n anliegenden Grundstück/en. Also am besten ersteinmal die anlieger meistens ja Bauern fragen. Ansonsten mal bei der zuständigen fischereibehörde anfragen.


----------



## fischer tobi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ok danke für die info werde dan wohl dem nächst den Bauern fragen und dan gehts los zum glück geht bei mir kein WEg vorbei auf dem Spaziergänger mit dummen kommentaren gehen


----------



## Big Man (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Aber Oliven Bleie sind ja Festbleie richtig ?
> 
> Ist das nicht viel zuviel Wiederstand ?



Nein ich meine die Bleioliven mit einem Loch in der Mitte, dort läuft die Schnur durch und der Fisch merkt keinen Widerstand.


----------



## Jonny1985 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich werde es ausprobieren......

Werde mich melden....


----------



## Ohrendieter (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

neues jahr,neuer graben : neues glück 

gestern ne std 2 neue wobbler ausprobiert,gab in kürzester zeit
2 hechte,ein guter mit ca 70 cm und seinen kleinen bruder
mit ca 40 cm.

so kann die saison beginnen ..


----------



## jodel123 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Interessanter Thread. Les den jetzt das erste Mal. 
Bei uns in Hamburg Wilhelmsburg gibt es auch einige solcher Gräben. Da das Ansitzangeln nicht so mein Ding ist, werde ich demnächst mal mit der Spinnrute den Hechten nachstellen.
Kennt jemand hier die Wilhelmsburger Gräben im Osten der Insel?


----------



## rambo_hart (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Habe mich neulich auch mal an einem kleinen Graben versucht. 
Der hat direkten Kontakt zu einem Pumpenteich und dieser eben durch die Pumpe kontakt mir einem größeren Fluss. Habe bei schönen Wetter den ganzen Abend versucht, bis nachts um 2Uhr, aber nicht einer ging an den Haken, nicht mal einen Biss konnte ich melden....vielleicht ist doch nichts in diesem Graben gewesen, auch wenn es komisch ist! Da ich davon sicher ausgegangen war....na ja, zumindest hatten die Kollegen im anderen See 3 schöne Aale gefangen.

Ich versuch mich aber in nächster Zeit wieder in einem Graben, mal sehen, was bei dem so geht!

http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/bc5793b9dc5d85ddb0d2/e310f17b057c1b86025d620ef72c0a77.JPG


----------



## karpfenalarm (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wie geht das denn mit Wobbler an so einen Graben? Immer schräg ca. 2-5m ins Wasser werfen und wieder anziehen und dann immer den Graben 3m weiter runtergehen und die prozedur wiederholen? Wenn man man weiter werfen will, müsste man doch oft daneben werfen?

Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das mit den wobblern klingt schwieriger als es is.

ich schleiche mich direkt ans ufer und hau die dinger meist mit
nem unterhandwurf raus,mit etwas übung kommste so auf
gute 15 meter,wenn die vegetation es zulässt.
klar geht mal einer in die binsen aber bei jedem wurf wirste sicherer
und mittlerweile schmeiss ich über kopf gute 20 meter zielsicher
in meinem graben,der is nen guten meter breit an dieser stelle.

ich benutze bei einer tiefe von vielleicht 50 - 70 cm nur oberflächenwobbler,brauch auch keine riesen aktion machen,
das normale durchkurbeln mit seiner eigen-aktion reicht völlig aus,
kannst ja quasi garnich am hecht vorbei angeln bei der breite.

hoffe konnte helfen,
ohrendieter


----------



## skally (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Grüße

War gestern Nacht auch mal an so einem besagten Graben. Auf den Fotos anzusehen. Dieser Graben ist ca. 1,5km lang an einem Ende mündet dieser in der Ostsee und zu andereren Seite verläuft er sich in Feldern. Die Breite beträgt ca. 3-4m bei einer Tiefe von ca. 1m. Teilweise war das gestern recht merkwürdig mit der Strömung. Oft kam eine starke Strömung von der Feldseite aus. Diese wechselte sich aber mit der Ostsee Seite ab. Teilweise war diese so stark das die Pose in 5 sec. mehr als 3m getrieben ist. 

Also entschied ich mich fix für eine feine Grundmontage,
10g blei, 40cm vorfach. Um ca. 21:30 wurde dann der erste Krebs aus dem Wasser gezogen. Es blieb aber zum Glück beim einmaligen Krebsfüttern. Bis 2 Uhr konnte ich dann noch 3 richtig wohl genährte Aale verhaften, zwei davon waren zwar unter 25cm, aber daumendick! (Hab einen großen Daumen) 
diese Schwimmen natürlich wieder, aber der dritte im Bunde war schon ein guter. 

Mal im Ernst, als ich gestern los gefahren bin, um Tauwürmer zu kaufen hab ich mit solchen Ergebnis nicht gerechnet.|kopfkrat

Nur meine Frage an die Kenner hier, sind die chancen auf Großaale vllt. dementsprechend klein weil eine konstante Verbindung mit dem Meer besteht und Aale halt wieder abwandern können. Oder rede ich mir da nur was ein? 

Wäre auch noch so eine Frage am Rande. Gestern bei den kleinaalen war des schon ein Akt den Haken behutsam zu lösen. Wäre den kleinaalen vllt. damit besser beholfen wenn ich den Haken kürz und bündig vom vorfach befreit dem Fisch überlasse, oder wird er dann trotzdem verenden? 

Lg Skally


----------



## GrÜndi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



skally schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> 
> Wäre auch noch so eine Frage am Rande. Gestern bei den kleinaalen war des schon ein Akt den Haken behutsam zu lösen. Wäre den kleinaalen vllt. damit besser beholfen wenn ich den Haken kürz und bündig vom vorfach befreit dem Fisch überlasse, oder wird er dann trotzdem verenden?
> ...




Da geb ich dir absolut Recht ... das Hakenlösen bei kleinen Aalen ist ne Quälerei - für Mensch und Tier!
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr einen Aal mit einem schon fast rausgewachsenen 6er Haken gefangen hab (der trotzdem noch ordentlich Radau an der rute gemacht hat), schneide ich mittlerweile das Vorfach so kurz wie möglich am Haken ab und setzte den Fisch behutsam zurück. Meiner Meinung nach schadet man dem Fisch mehr, wenn man minutenlang versucht den Haken zu lösen. 

Greetz,
G.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Die kleinen Aale wickeln sich dann auch um die Hand und amputieren einem fast die Finger mit der Schnur.|gr: Ich schneide auch immer das Vorfach ab, sonst überlebt er die OP nicht...


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Seitenschneider und den Haken selber abkneifen wenn nich zu tief sitzend is auch immer ne gute Alternative finde ich. Egal ob Aal Hecht oder andrer Fisch , bevor man dem die ganze Mundhöhle beim Haken entfernen aufreißt. Und neben der Lösezange stört mich das extra Gewicht wenig  muß aber n guter Seitenschneider sein , zB Knippex , sonst funzt der nicht besondes lange , besonders wenn man öfter mal Drilligen zu Leibe rückt.

ergänzend : das mit den drillingen bezieht sich natürlich nicht aufs aal angeln, sondern auf meine lieblingsbeschäftigung dem spinnfischen, wäre sonst irgendwie auch sehr schräg, oder 

MfG de Nilson


----------



## eric_d. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Tag,
Da ich günstig an Mehlwürmer komme, interresiert es mich was ihr von Mehlwürmer als Aal-köder haltet.
In einen anderen Thread wurde mir davon abgeraten, deshalb frage ich hier nochmal.


----------



## GrÜndi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, ich möchte euch auch mal den "Graben" vorstellen an dem ich den Schlänglern nachstelle...:m

Es ist ein kleiner Nebengraben der Ohm. Ca, 2,5m breit und max 1,5m tief. Leider sieht´s nicht an allen Stellen so "beangelbar" aus, wie auf den Fotos.
Ich darf dort auf ca. 1km länge Angeln. Allerdings sind nur ca. 10% ohne ein Survival-Training zu erreichen. 
Durch Windbruch liegen ziemlich viele Bäume im Wasser und viele Seerosen gibt´s auch. (bild  von den seerosen folgt noch)
An Fisch gibt´s da drin so ziemlich alles, was man kennt: Aal, Döbel, Karpfen, ein haufen Weißfisch, Hechte und sogar Zander sollen drin sein |bigeyes(Hab aber noch nie einen fangen können)!
Ich versuch´s da meistens mit ner treibenden Pose, oder Grundmontage. Beim Biss gibt´s: Alles, oder nix - Bremse zu und hoffen das er net in nen Baum reinzieht. |evil:
Die besten Erfolge brachten mir Mistwürmer, oder (ihr glaubt´s nicht) Nacktschnecken ein.

So, das war´s. Hoffe ich konnte euch nen Eindruck von meiner "Lieblingsstrecke" vermitteln.

Grüße,
G.


----------



## serge7 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



GrÜndi schrieb:


> So, ich möchte euch auch mal den "Graben" vorstellen an dem ich den Schlänglern nachstelle...:m
> 
> Es ist ein kleiner Nebengraben der Ohm. Ca, 2,5m breit und max 1,5m tief. Leider sieht´s nicht an allen Stellen so "beangelbar" aus, wie auf den Fotos.
> Ich darf dort auf ca. 1km länge Angeln. Allerdings sind nur ca. 10% ohne ein Survival-Training zu erreichen.
> ...


 
Sieht sehr sehr lecker aus...#6


----------



## Ohrendieter (14. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sooo,

da mein graben regelrecht wohlhandkrabben-verseucht 
und ein vernünftiges angeln nich mehr möglich is,
wird heute abend mal ein neuer graben angetestet :

sieht seeehr gut aus,durchfliesst n paar kuhweiden und is
weit verzweigt,dummerweise n paar meter neben ner gutbefahrenen
strasse 
das hupkonzert werde ich mit ein paar kalten getränken versüßen ..


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

kalte getränke gabs,
gehupt wurde auch
nur gefangen habe ich nix.

passiert ..


----------



## e!k (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

echt interessantes thema....ich glaube mein verein hat auch einige derartiger gewässer gepachtet/besitzt diese. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt auch lust bekommen habe das einmal auszutesten xD 
...das werden nämlich (soweit ich weiss) wenn überhaupt im jahr 2 aale gefangen, da dort nie jemand angelt


----------



## Tradnats (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wow das st meiner meinung nach der interessaneste thread überhaupt ich hab mir ales von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und ich muss sagen hut ab an alle die dort angeln und vorallem auch fangen
ich hätte nie gedacht das solche brocken in solch kleinen gewässern gefangen werden bei mir gibt es soweit ich weiß leider kein solchen gewässer allerdings hab ich mal eine kleine frage

bei mir am hausgewässer die ruhr (ein kleiner-mittlerer fluß)
mit naja doch eher schlechterem aal bestand dieses jahr meinen ersen und einzigen aal gefangen es gibt doch sehr schöne aale hier und es gibt auch doch recht viele große wenn heir aale gefangen werden dann sind 80% über 70cm

naja zu meiner frage

es gibt so ein kleines naja ichw eiß auch nicht was das genau sein soll ein klärwerk der so und von dort aus fließt ein kleiner graben (1,50m breit und ca. 70cm tief) in den fluss hinein das wasser von dem graben ist langsam fließend und bei leicht erhöhtem wasserstand stehend und ist ein wenige grade wärmer als der fluss selbst nur das problem ist das nur die letzten 10meter des grabens sichtbar und beangelbar sind der rest ist ein langer schacht bis zum werk
ich war da ab und zu mal mit wrm und mais da sich dort viele döbel barben udn einige karpfen tummeln karpfen nie gefangen aber ich habe einen in diesem kleinen graben gesehen bleibt mri jetzt ncoh das herz stehen der war geschätzte 90cm-1m lang und war gerade einmal 50cm vor meinen füßen als er mich bemerkte ist er langsam davon geschwommen nun was mein ihr ist dieser graben doch ein kleine jackpod wegen des wärmeren wassers?
bzw. würdet ihr euch dahin setzen ? 

eigentlich dürften die aale doch sogut wie in jeder nacht dort beißen da dort ja wärmeres wasser ist als im fluß und die aale sich doch geade bei kaltem wetter dorthinziehen oder sehe ich da was falsch mit meiner vermutung?

hoffe ihr könnt mir da einige tipps geben

lG Jeremy


----------



## Ohrendieter (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

keine frage,
da würd ich mich auf jeden fall mal hinhocken.
ein versuch hat noch keinen geschadet und mal ehrlich,
lieber ne nacht am wasser,vielleicht nassgeregnet und schneider
als zuhause vor der glotze zu gammeln oder zu stricken ( kommt wieder
schwer in mode ).
versuch mal n paar satzzeichen beim näxten mal einzubauen,bitte.


----------



## weberei (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

so ich habe mir den Thread jetzt auch mal durchgelesen (allerdings auch einige Seiten überlättert, es ist einfach extrem viel |bigeyes).

Hier im Bergischen gibt es viele (sehr)kleine Bäche, zwei auch direkt vor meiner Haustür. Der eine ist leider (aus anglerischer Sicht ) in dem für mich erreichbaren Bereich ein Naturschutzgebiet (laut Wikipedia). Der andere ist "frei"... 
Bevor ich mich jetzt erkundige, ob ich dort überhaupt angeln darf, würde ich gerne erstmal von euch wissen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Zum Bach: er mündet nach rund 4km Fließstrecke in die Wupper, diese in den Rhein, der bekanntlich in die Nordsee 
Jedoch ist ca die letzte Hälfte des Bachs unterirdisch, d.h. er fließt durch Leitungen, s.g. Dolen (falls ihr euch darunter nichts vorstellen könnt, sagt mir das bitte, ich beschreibe es dnan noch genauer). Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Durch solche Leitungen will doch kein Fisch schwimmern, oder ist das ein Irrtum? #c

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tradnats (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ dieter

Ok, ich werds dann heut Abend mal direkt versuchen.

nur noch eine frage dazu,  was sollte ich als köder nehmen?
Dort gibt es unmengen an Döbeln, Barben und auch einige Karpfen,
und die knallen meistens direkt auf wurm oder ähnliches.
Dan bleibt mir ja als einzigste Option einen Köfi zu nehmen, oder gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?

naja, ich bin es eigentlich gewohnt in solchen foren einfach drauflos zu schreiben, da hier ja keine pflich für rechtschreibung besteht.
Aber wenn ihr es möchtet füge ich den Sätzen doch eine gewisse "Attraktivität" bei


----------



## Big Man (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@standarT
Also ich würde es mit den Würmern probieren. Wenn doch zuviel andere Fische als Aal beißen dann kannst du immer noch umstellen.

@Weberei
Probieren geht über studieren. Das mit den Röhren ist schwer zu sagen aber ich denke den Fischen ist es geal wie lang so ein Ding ist die werden es versuchen und wenn das Ding keine Ende hat schwimmen die zurück.
Ich aber nur vermutet und nicht belegt.


----------



## Tradnats (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wow, einer der hinter den namen gekommen ist 

nun gut, ich werde einfach eine Rute mit Köfi und die andere mit würmchen bestücken, mal schauen wie es läuft.
Das dumme ist nur das nach ca. 15minuten ruhe, ein ganzer schwarm von döbel und Barben in allen größen aus dem unterirdischen stück herausschwimmen und sich dann in den rest des grabens begeben.
ich habe mich manchmal einfach dahin gesetzt und den fischen zugeschaut, ich habe sogar eine barbe gesehen die war wesentlich größer als 1 meter, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht im graben da schwimmen riesen fische rum...

ich werde euch morgen berichten wie es war

@weberei ich würde mir es soo vorstellen die aale schwimmen in diese "unterführungen" hinerin, und folgen der angeschwemmten
nahrung. Falls es den schlänglern dann och zuviel des guten ist, denke ich mal werden sie umkehren aber einen versuch ist es auf alle fälle wert.


----------



## ayron (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

du könntest u.a auf leber ausweichen....aber bei döbeln weiß man ja nie die fressen selbst die köfis wenn du pech hast :q


----------



## weberei (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

klasse, danke euch. 
Werde also mal in Erfahrung bringen, wer der Pächter o.Ä. des Stückes ist. Dort frage ich dnan nach der Erlaubnis, dann kanns los gehn 

Danke

weberei


----------



## Tradnats (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich bin heute nicht gegangen, da bei uns eine eisige kälte eingebrochen ist und es schüttet wie aus eimern |uhoh:#q#q
naja ich werde donnerstag gehen und bis dahin mit mais anfüttern.

mit viel glück fange ich dann ja einen Aal oder auch einen schönen karpfen, wer weiss#c


----------



## Ohrendieter (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

helau,
warum willst du mit mais vorfüttern wenn du es auf aal abgesehen hast ?

und bei barben von nem meter länge würd ich glatt fremdgehen !

sollte der wurm zuviele freunde finden,versuch dir n paar alternativen
aufzutreiben,zB

-leber
-hühnerherzen
-krebsfleisch (knieper geht recht gut,mal im fischladen anfragen)
-fisch-innereien

eines noch,
ich wollte dir bestimmt nich vorschreiben wie du schreiben sollst,
ich schreib ja selbst frei schnautze,aber bei längeren texten
bleibt der sinn manchmal auffe strecke wenn die satzzeichen durch
abwesenheit glänzen 

wenn du kannst,setz mal n paar bilder vom gewässer rein,
bin schwer neugierig.


----------



## Big Man (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> wenn du kannst,setz mal n paar bilder vom gewässer rein,
> bin schwer neugierig.



Ja genau und auch Fangbilder. Bei solchen Barben bin ich jetzt schon neidisch bei uns sind sie leider ganzjährig geschont.:c

Wir haben im Dorf einen sogenannten Mühlgraben. Hier habe ich abends bei Gassi  gehen immer einen Aal beobachten können der den Graben nach fressbaren absucht. Also machen die Schleicher auch Strecke um was zu finden. Vielleicht gehst du abends mal mit der Lampe lang und findest den ein oder anderen Schlängler#6


----------



## Jonny1985 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So habe mal recherchiert......Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist folgendes Flüsschen :
Der kleine Fluss hat Verbindung zur Alster und damit auch zur Elbe.

Da muss doch was gehen !? Teilweise war da aber eine gewisse Strömung !?


----------



## Tradnats (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin moin,

also ich muss schauen ob ich dann wieder ne kamera bekomme um pics zu machen.
Ich wollte mit mais anfüttern weil ich dort halt mehrere karpfen gesehen hab, wovon der eine der wie schon vorher beschrieben ca. 95cm lang ist.
nunja ich kann euch auch genau sagen wie groß die gesehen fische dort sind, da ich dort schon ein paar mal anfüttern war und mcih  dann einfach ne stunde hingesetzt hab und geschaut habe.
Und die Barbe da blieb mir ja selbe der Atem weg, ich habe zwar schon viele barben gesehen und gefangen (bis 83cm, dieses jahr schon über 50 barben)
aber solch einen brocken hab ich selber noch nicht gesehen.
Unser flüsschen ist regelrecht mit riesenbarben verseucht ich kenne stellen da schwimmen mehrere von 90cm+ rum, aber naja ich möchte nicht allzuweit vom thema abweichen.



nun zu den aalen das blöde ist ich hab dort shcon vieles probiert kleine köfis, wurm, made, wurst usw. bis jetzt immer nur döbel gefangen.
sollte ich dann evt größere köfis nehmen, welche die döbel nciht schlucken können?
Mir ist auch aufgefallen wenn der köder am grund liegt nimmt den KEIN döbel allerdings dann die barben #q 
dann solte ich ja einen kösi am grund anbieten denke ich mal..

@ dieter ja ich versteh schon was du meinst, manchmal schreibe ich einfach drauflos und dann kommt so ein murks aus wörtern manchmal zusammen


----------



## Ohrendieter (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

dann probier doch mal die von mir
beschriebenen hakenköder,ich war damit bereits erfolgreich
und bis auf aal - und natürlich die süssen wollhandkrabben - is da
auch keiner sonst rangegangen.

@johnny
da würd ich mich sofort mal niederlassen,
sieht echt schön aus.

und ob es nun immer nur aal aus den gräben sein muss .. .. ?
es gibt eine so artenreiche fauna in diesen kleinen gewässern,
ich persönlich lege mich nich mehr auf nur einen zielfisch fest.


----------



## Tradnats (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hehe ich habe bisher 3mal einen amerikanischen flusskrebs auf wurm gefangen 

wollhandkrabben gibt es bei und glaub ich garnicht
klar ich bin sowieso froh über jeden einzelnen fisch den ich fange, obowlh ich genug fange aber aale haben etwas besonderes. 
Da ich bisher nur einen gefangen habe möchte ich versuchen noch einen zu erwschen.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich nciht eine kamera bekommen kann, dann geh ich mal ne stunde auf barbe und zeig euch mal was man bei uns "mal eben" für barben und döbel fangen kann 

nunja ich leg mich jetzt hin ich wünsch euch ne gute nacht

lG Jeremy

EDIT: ja ich werd die köder mal ausprobieren, schaden kann es ja nicht und ich bin für jeden tipp offen


----------



## Big Man (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> So habe mal recherchiert......Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist folgendes Flüsschen :
> Der kleine Fluss hat Verbindung zur Alster und damit auch zur Elbe.
> 
> Da muss doch was gehen !? Teilweise war da aber eine gewisse Strömung !?




Na wenn da nichts geht dann weiß ich wirklich nicht. So viel Strucktur im Gewässer und Vesrtecke für Fische #6

Da gibt es nur eins Angel in die Hand und ran ans Wasser.


----------



## maxe-hh (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> So habe mal recherchiert......Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist folgendes Flüsschen :
> Der kleine Fluss hat Verbindung zur Alster und damit auch zur Elbe.
> 
> Da muss doch was gehen !? Teilweise war da aber eine gewisse Strömung !?




ist das die tarpenbek?


----------



## Jonny1985 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Osterbek !!!!

Tarpenbek müsste aber auch funzen.....


----------



## Tradnats (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

soo bin gestern abend los gewesen, von 20uhr-3uhr.
Bis auf einige döbel bis 40cm und 2 forellen ging dort fast garnichts, bis auf einen schönen ca. 50-55cm schuppi der mir beim keschern ausgeschlitzt ist 

ab 23uhr gabs aber auch einen heftigen temperatur absturz, ab dann ging garnichts mehr, naja was solls sobakld die nächte etwa wärmer sind probier ich es direkt wieder


----------



## franconia (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So dann berichte ich auch mal über die mysteriösen Kleingräben!

Gestern Abend mit nem Kollegen telefoniert, ob wir die Woche nicht mal wieder angeln wollen. Nein blabla |bla:.... ich flieg am Freitag in Urlaub, aber ich fahr jetzt noch bissle an Bach auf Aal.

Wunderbar dacht ich mir, Posenrute ins Auto geschmissen und los gehts! :q

Zur Info: Der "Bach" ist maximal 1,5 Meter breit und an den tieferen Stellen so ca. 70 - 80 Zentimeter, er hat dort das alleinige Fischrecht für wenige Euros #6. Haben dort auch schon öfters Aale u.a. überlistet.

Ich bin so gegen 21 Uhr angekommen und nach 5 Minuten hatte mein Kollege den ersten Aal an der Angel. Nach einigen Sekunden war klar: Oha ein kapitaler! Der war nach gefühlten 30 Minuten auch endlich im Billigklappkescher, der sich alle 2 Sekunden bei Landeversuchen meinerseits zusammengefaltet hat... Naja an so ein Gewässer nimmt man halt kein Top-Equipement mit. 
Ergebnis: Sage und schreibe 91 Zentimeter :vik: (japp gemessen)

Einige Minuten später wars dann bei mir soweit: Aal! Leider nicht sauber gehakt und nach ein paar Sekunden "Drill" verloren |gr:

Bisschen Stuss geredet und meine Pose wandert wieder. Super dacht ich mir: fängste doch noch einen. Zum Vorschein kam allerdings eine schöne Schleie mit schätzungsweise ~30cm (nicht gemessen). (Kescher hat immerhin gehalten :q). 

Als nächsten war wieder mein Kollege am Zug mit einem Babywaller von 20cm... Was dort nicht so alles rumschwimmt  (Ja nen "großen" haben wir dort auch schon gefangen)

Abschließend hatte mein Kollege noch einen relativ vorsichtigen Biss, beim Anschlag wurden wir beide aber von der Größe des Fisches überrascht. |bigeyes Legte eine Fetzenflucht hin und leider direkt unter den Wurzelstock. Er oder sie ist ihm dann leider abgerissen, ist eben kaum möglich an so einem Gewässer mit massig Uferbewuchs und Bäumen nen Fisch müde zu drillen... 
Ich konnte nur einen kurzen Blick erhaschen und tippe auf Wels, mein Kollege auf Karpfen |uhoh:. 

Summa summarum ein gelungener Feierabend!

Gegen 23 Uhr hab ich dann den Heimweg angetreten und mein Kollege durfte Aal schlachten :q

Viele Grüße!


----------



## franconia (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bekommen über die Edit-Funktion auf Anhieb leider keine Bilder rein.... 
Also mittels eines neuen Posts:
(Ja bescheidene Bilder ich weiß )


----------



## H3ndrik (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Thema finde ich sehr sehr interessant. Bei mir gibt's leider keine Graben 
Mal ne Frage, die m,ich sehr interessieren würde. Geht ihr einfach zum Bach und angelt drauf los, oder müsst ihr irgentwo jemandem ne kleine Mark bezahlen?


----------



## Big Man (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Man sollte schon vorher fragen wem das Gewässer gehört und sich die Erlaubnis einholen. Sonst könnte es Ärger geben.


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, die m,ich sehr interessieren würde. Geht ihr einfach zum Bach und angelt drauf los, oder müsst ihr irgentwo jemandem ne kleine Mark bezahlen?



Auf jeden Fall Eigentümer/Pächter/Berechtigten aufsuchen und konsultieren! :q

Wie ich oben z.B. geschrieben habe, hat mein Kollege das Fischrecht an dem schönen Bach!

Ansonsten gibts Probleme


----------



## H3ndrik (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und we findet ihr den Pächter? Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich anfangen sollte zu suchen


----------



## franconia (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Puh... Ich würd sagen zu nem guten Prozentsatz ist das auch gleichzeitig der Pächter der umgebenden Felder/Wiesen. Also Augen aufhalten, Traktor anhalten :q und Pachtvertrag abschließen!

Viel Erfolg!

Evtl. gibt die Gemeinde/Stadt auch Auskunft?!
Vllt weiß jemand hier mehr dazu...


----------



## Big Man (26. August 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



franconia schrieb:


> Puh... Ich würd sagen zu nem guten Prozentsatz ist das auch gleichzeitig der Pächter der umgebenden Felder/Wiesen. Also Augen aufhalten, Traktor anhalten :q und Pachtvertrag abschließen!
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> ...



Ich denke über die Gemeinden geht es am schnellsten. Aber auch die andere Variante führt (u.U. schneller) zum Ziel.#6
Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, ich schließe mich hier auch mal wieder an.
Letztens bin ich aus Neugier an Gräben mal wieder mit dem Fahrrad ins Moor geradelt. Als ich schon die ersten Gräben sah, musste ich wieder an diesen Trööt denken. Da packte mich das Grabenfieber und ich fuhr in Ecken, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte, und da sah ich ihn, den perfekten Graben: Zwischen 1-2m breit, bis zu einem Meter tief. Viel Kraut, leichte Strömung und Verbindung zu nem Nahe gelegenen (so ca. 200-500m) Fluss, in dem ich auch schon Aale fangen konnte. Da lief mir erst mal das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Nur leider ist es ja schon mitte September, der Graben hat sich schon wieder abgekühlt, aber im Frühjahr 2011 wird der Graben erstmal angefischt.

Ich werde demnächst dann auch mal Bilder reinstellen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bilder wären sicher interessant


----------



## Michl1086 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sersn Leute!
Läuft der Aal momentan noch bei euch oder wirds nachts schon zu kalt?

Ich habs vor zwei Wochen auch mal in nem sehr kleinen Bach auf Aal probiert und konnte sogar mit Tauwurm einen an den Haken holen, welcher mir aber leider im Drill wieder flöten ging... Hab aber an dem Abend/in der Nacht noch drei Quappen/Rutten fangen können, alle aber leider nur zwischen 23 und knapp 30cm... denkt ihr gibts in solch kleinen Bächen auch noch größere Rutten?!?


----------



## Ohrendieter (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

von wegen zu kalt,haha

gerade wiedergekommen,zeitfenster 5 halbe 

2 ordentlich fette rotaugen um die 35 cm
1 nen aal,schlappe 470 gramm
die kleinen barsche seien nich erwähnt

der graben lebt.


----------



## Michl1086 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

...coole Sache, dann werd ichs die Tage auch nochmal probiern!

Petri zu deinen Fängen, Ohrendieter! ach ja, und danke für die Info!


----------



## Ohrendieter (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hab nun wieder blut geleckt was meien gräben angeht,herrje ..

komm grad wieder und hab meine persönlichen graben-holocaust erlebt :
1 aal gebissen,rangeholt : wech !
der 2te aal kam bis zur oberfläche : wech !
der 3te wollte es richtich wissen,rausgeholt und schlug sich selbst vom vorfach,rein ins tiefe gras ... suchen,wühlen,fluchen,wieder suchen,plötzlich "platsch" und ich hab gott und die welt lauthals verflucht!
war nich mein abend,aber gebissen haben sie heute gut,
nur die wollhandjungs waren aktiver.
zwischendurch nen guten 35+ barsch erwischt,mal so ganz ohne zicken 

alle drei waren keine riesen,50 -60 cm vielleicht.

ich glaub langsam,ich bin dieses jahr noch nich fertich mit meinen gräben.


übrigens beste grüsse an die beiden erfolglosen zanderangler


----------



## Ohrendieter (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hier mal,so sieht                                             http://triton.*ih.us/Himg59/scaled.php?server=59&filename=cimg1097m.jpg&res=gal                                          das aus                                              http://triton.*ih.us/Himg839/scaled.php?server=839&filename=cimg1102f.jpg&res=gal


----------



## entspannt (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ist auf jedenfall ein schöner Graben


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bevor hier garkeiner mehr schreibt ...

gestern beim ersten wurf hat sich dieser bursche gemeldet,
hat nen fulminanten kampf geliefert,73 cm.
dieser könig des grabens hat seinen thron noch am selben abend
wieder besteigen können.

achja,pilze gabs auch noch 
                                             http://triton.*ih.us/Himg708/scaled.php?server=708&filename=cimg1145k.jpg&res=gal                                                                                      http://triton.*ih.us/Himg824/scaled.php?server=824&filename=cimg1147k.jpg&res=gal                                             http://triton.*ih.us/Himg691/scaled.php?server=691&filename=cimg1143e.jpg&res=gal


----------



## flasha (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri!Wie hast denn den Burschen überlistet?Warst aber nicht auf Aal aus oder? Haben hinter unserem Ferienhaus in Ostfriesland auch nen schönen Graben. Kam aber wirklich nie dazu es dort mal zu probieren da es dort leider auch knapp 2,5m steil bergab geht und verkrautet ist. Werd später mal ein Foto hochladen.


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> hier mal,so sieht                                             http://triton.*ih.us/Himg59/scaled.php?server=59&filename=cimg1097m.jpg&res=gal



Das ist aber ne stabile Aalrute...


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Heil,

obwohl Hecht mit Waldpilzen sicher auch lecker ist


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja zoddl,
hier brauchste starkes gerät und das war noch die reiserute 

der hecht is auf nen ordinären mepps grösse 3 geknallt,
weisse gummis und flachlaufende wobbler gehen aber auch gut.
kurios,war der erste wurf,hab keine 2 meter eingeholt und da kam er
wie ne rakete aus seiner deckung rausgeballert.

auf aal haben wirs später auch noch versucht ( zeitfenster 4 halbe ),
ergab aber nur einen,durchschnittsgrösse.


----------



## flasha (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne stabile Aalrute...



Damit werden doch die Köderfische gestippt oder nicht?!


----------



## teddy- (3. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

aufwachen bald gehts wieder losi#h


----------



## Quick-Fish (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schon jemand den Versuch auf die Schlängler versucht? Oder ist es euch alle nnoch zu kalt?


----------



## teddy- (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich würde ja sagen das es dem aal noch zu kalt ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Quick-Fish (7. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das meinte ich damit^^


----------



## Big Man (8. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

jepp bei den Nachtfrösten kannst du es vergessen. Bei unseren Kiesseen ist teilweise noch geschlossene Eisdecke drauf. da ist es in den Bächen auch noch zu kalt. Zumindest für Aal.


----------



## Tümpelangler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, ich lasse diesen Thread mal wieder ein bisschen zum Leben erwachen. Also, bei mir in der Nähe gibt es auch einen kleinen Entwässerungsgraben, der mit einem Nebenfluss vom Rhein verbunden ist. Der ist nen Meter breit und ca. 30 cm tief. War dort schonmal im Sommer mit nem Freund angeln ... kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern gibts da überall ... aber können da echt Aale drin sein ?


----------



## H3ndrik (27. März 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Tümpelangler schrieb:


> So, ich lasse diesen Thread mal wieder ein bisschen zum Leben erwachen. Also, bei mir in der Nähe gibt es auch einen kleinen Entwässerungsgraben, der mit einem Nebenfluss vom Rhein verbunden ist. Der ist nen Meter breit und ca. 30 cm tief. War dort schonmal im Sommer mit nem Freund angeln ... kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern gibts da überall ... aber können da echt Aale drin sein ?



Damit kannst du rechnen, dass Aale vorhanden sind :g
Ich gehe auch immer mit meinem Dad in und um Duisburg am Rhein angeln. Welchen Bach meinst du denn?
Rotbach?

Gruß Hendrik:vik:


----------



## Ohrendieter (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,

vorn paar tagen die erste nummer gewagt,
resultat :
3 männer zwischen 35 u 40
einige kalte pils ..
14 am graben gegrillte spiesse mit bauchfleisch,speck,
zwiebeln und hühnerherzen
ne menge zigaretten,aber
keinen aal !
n kleiner barsch zeigte sich,das wars auch schon in 3 stunden.

is noch zu kalt,ich warte nochn paar tage


----------



## Tradnats (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey Dieter,

Viel Glück beim nächstem mal.
Hätte ich nen Graben in der Nähe würde ich mich auch mal daran setzen, leider hab ich nicht das Glück :c

Erhaltet den thread am Leben, ich find den echt Klasse.

lG Jeremy


----------



## lg angler (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich werde diese Ferien nach Holland fahren, wo es einen ähnlich ´´großen´´ Bach gibt. Wenn ich dort Aale fangen werde, stelle  ich die Bilder aufjedenfall hier rein  . Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsche und sogar kleine Hechte fange ich garantiert da


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mensch Dieter, was hab ihr gemacht?
Fressorgie oder geangelt?

Letzte Woche ging in einigen unserer Tiefs, die heissen so, obwohl die teilweise nicha ma n halben Meter tief sind, schon einiges.
Viele sind mit Pödder unterwegs, aber wegen den neuen Mindestmass,kannste das knicken.


----------



## Ohrendieter (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
das eis is gebrochen :
gestern gegen halb zehn in ca 40 cm tiefem wasser
eines wald- und wiesen grabens
ging der erste,gut 60 cm aal an die leine.
er is gut genährt und war äusserst mies gelaunt das ich ihn aus seinem
element riss,
morgen gehts in ein neues graben-zielgebiet.
die spiesse hab ich schon eingelegt ..


----------



## flor61 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Guter tread Männers,

ich habe im März bei uns einen Wiesen-Entwässerer gefunden. Neu zurecht gemacht und sauber. Dort werde ich auch mal ein Probeansitz durchführen.
Ich werde berichten.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Leider hat sich der Graben, 3m breit, 0,5m tief, als toter Arm ohne Gewässeranschluß entpuppt. 
Schade

Petri


----------



## Schleienfan (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Leute der Thread ist unheimlich interessant. Bin nun auch schon drauf und drann es zu probieren. Haben aber wirklich nur kleinste Gräben bei uns. Die haben dafür aber Anschluss an Nebenflüsse der Elbe. Und da ist ja bekanntlich ein wahnsinnig guter Aalbestand. Mein Ziel ist Momentan ein kleiner Bach. Er ist an den meisten Stellen nicht mehr als 80cm breit. An der Stelle, die ich anpeile ist er aber manchmal sogar etwas über einen Meter breit. Er ist etwas stärker fließend und leider meistens nicht tiefer als 15cm-20cm. An einigen wenigen Stellen ist er aber auch hier bis zu 25cm tief. Wasserpflanzen gibt es aufgrund der relativ hohen Fließgeschwindigkeit und der geringen Tiefe leider fast keine. Es sind aber relativ viele Stichlinge und auch ein haufen Bachflohkrebse vorhanden. Insektenlarven wohl auch. Das dumme ist, dass die Stelle, die ich beangeln will etwa 20km von der Einmündung in ein Aalgewässer entfernt ist. Etwa 2 km fließt er auch unterirdisch. Was denkt ihr? Kann man da Aale fangen? Kurz vor der Einmündung sieht er auf jeden Fall nach Aal aus und da gibt es auch Wasserpflanzen. Würde ja weiter unten angeln aber der Bach liegt so schön in der Nähe meines Hauses.


----------



## wizo (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wenn der Bach so schön in Deiner Nähe liegt und Du dort angeln darfst würde ich es einfach mal probieren |wavey:

Versuch macht kluch, heisst es doch und viel Aufwand braucht es ja nicht bis zu Deiner Stelle... #6

petri
Hartmut


----------



## Schleienfan (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich denke nicht, dass angeln dort direkt erlaubt ist. Es kommt halt keiner auf die Idee, dort zu angeln. Bin vorhin erst wieder drüber hinweggegangen und habe den Bach begutachtet. Sieht an der Stelle eigentlich schon nicht so schlecht aus. Hat sandig-kiesigen Boden, ständig strömt Frischwasser vorbei. Auf dem Grund sind kleine Fadenalgenbüschel zu erkennen, die von der Strömung hin und hergewedelt werden. Und die Graskante steht an dieser Stelle auch ständig im Wasser. Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal einige Fotos.


----------



## aalpietscher (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin jungs,

ich glaube ich werde es auch mal in unserem bach versuchen.

Hab da aber mal ne frage an die graben profis.

Also der von mir ausgewählte graben is etliche km lang, im schnitt 3m breit und von 20cm-150cm wassertiefe alles bei.

Der Graben mündet in die Peene und nun würde mich mal eure meinung interessieren wo ich es am besten versuche.

Vorn an der mündung wo doch wesentlich mehr Fisch is und das wasser etwas tiefer,oder halt in den flacheren regionen wo nicht soo viel Fisch is.

An Fischarten is eigentlich alles vertreten und somit denke ich das dort doch auch der eine oder andere aal anzutreffen sein sollte.


Was meint ihr?


Gruß....


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

und bis zur welchen jahreszeit kann man in solchen gräben angeln?irgend wann im sommer wirds doch zu warm.auf jeden fall muss ich das auch probieren...:g


----------



## Big Man (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@schleienfan wenn du dort angeln darfts versuch es mal in der nähe wo der Bach abtaucht.


----------



## Krautfänger (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@angelfreak

Also bei uns geht die Ausbeute beim Aalangeln so ab 26 Grad Wassertemperatur merklich zurück. Bis dahin sollte das absolut kein Problem sein. Das Problem ist in "meinen" Gräben eher der massive Krautbewuchs, der so ab Ende Mai das Angeln fast unmöglich macht.

Gruß, Krautfänger


----------



## Aalfighter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Krautfänger
Ich kann kaum glauben das Aale bei so hohen Temperaturen noch beißen... Irgendwann kippt ein Gewässer um oder hat zumindest so wenig Sauerstoff das sich die Fische verdrücken...

#hGruß Frank


----------



## D3rFabi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Boardies,

das ist hier ein viel zu spannender trööt, um ihn einschlafen zu lassen #d

Es war doch bestimmt schon der ein oder andere los, bei dem Bombenwetter im April - und jetzt bleibts ja auch wieder die ganze Woche warm, da muss doch was gehen / gegangen sein?!

Ich habe bei mir in der Nähe auch solche Gräben und war am Wochenende mal kurz da um sie mir aus der Nähe anzugucken.

Der Graben ist ungefär 3-4 Meter breit und durchschnittlich vllt. 30-40 cm tief. Es gibt ein kleines Wehr (erstes Bild) hinter dem es etwas tiefer ist. Ansonsten habe ich ein wenig abgestorbenes Kraut gesehen, aber das blüht noch lange nicht. Strömung auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

Das Problem ist nur, das der Graben sehr verschlammt ist. Es steigen auch ab und zu Faulgasbläschen auf, was mich sehr verunsichert hat, da Aale das ja nicht besonders mögen. 
Kleine Fische (verm. Stichlinge o.Ä.) und einen sehr großen Schwarm Plötzen habe ich gesehen, aber keine Aale. Der Graben ist zu fast 100% einsehbar und die Fische haben nicht wirklich Möglichkeiten, sich zu verstecken, deswegen dachte ich eigentlich, das ich größere Fische hätte sehen müssen, wenn sie drinsein würden?
Die einzige Stelle, an der ich nichts sehen konnte, war nahe am Einlauf zum Fluss, in den der Graben mündet. Hier gabs ein bisschen Schilf etc.

Ich würde es direkt hinter dem Wehr versuchen, an der tiefen, Sauerstoffreichen Stelle, oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

gruß, Fabi


----------



## Schleienfan (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Der Graben sieht schon verdammt nach Fisch aus. Ist schwer zu sagen, wo es dort am besten ist. Ein Wehr klingt grundsätzlich immer gut. Aber auch das letzte Bild sieht vielversprechend aus. Da ist auf jeden Fall viel Nahrung vorhanden und auch Versteckmöglichkeiten sind da. Im Hochsommer ist sicher das Wehr vorzuziehen. Solange das Wasser aber noch nicht so aufgeheizt und etwas kühler ist, würde ich es an Stellen wie die auf dem letzten Bild probieren. Da ist der Tisch zu dieser Jahreszeit reichlich gedeckt und auch die Temperatur stimmt.

Ich werde es wohl diese Woche auch mal in "meinem" Minibach probieren. Bin schon gespannt drauf. Auch wenn ich nicht mit Erfolg rechne.


----------



## e!k (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@D3rFabi 
Auch wenn der Graben vollkommen einsehbar ist, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man die größeren Fische nicht sieht. Die stehen sehr oft DIREKT am Rand und wie du bereits erwähntest, ist es wahrscheinlich das die Fische sich am Wehr oder im kleinen See befinden.


----------



## D3rFabi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das die Fische direkt am Rand stehen kenne ich auch. Vor allem an kleineren Seen und Flüssen hat man es ja oft, dass man etwas unvorsichtig am Ufer lang läuft und auf einmal ein mächtiges Platschen verursacht. 
Die Sache bei diesem Graben allerdings ist, dass die Ufer extrem flach auslaufen (< 5 cm) und das Gras nicht wirklich rüber hängt, ausserdem gibt es, zumindest unterhalb des Wehres (die Strecke bin ich bis zur Einmündung abgelaufen), keine Stellen mit bewachsenen Ufern.

Wie gesagt, das was mich wirklich abschreckt, ist der Schlamm. Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie sich das in solchen Gewässern auswirkt?

Ich bin ja, wie bereits erwähnt, das Ufer ca. 800 m abgelaufen, und habe dabei sehr doll getrampelt (war höllenanstrengend#d ), dabei habe ich div. kleine Fische und den erwähnten Plötzenschwarm vor mir her gejagt. Aber große Fische fehlanzeige. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich dachte nicht dass mich die Meteraale umrennen, aber ich dachte das ich evt. irgendetwas sehen würde, was auf größere Fische hindeutet (Verwirbelungen, aufgewirbelter Sand oder potenzeille Standplätze wie überhängende Bäume, Gumpen etc.). Aber Fehlanzeige, der Graben ist (noch) fast Krautleer und weitesgehend ohne Schilfbewuchs.

Ich werde es, wie ihr sagt, deswegen auch an der Stelle probieren, an der Schilf wächst, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Hoffe nur, dass mein Wurm nicht komplett im Schlamm versinkt #t

anbei mal noch ein Bild, auf dem Wehr stehend aufgenommen, da kann man die doch recht beträchtliche Strömung für diesen Graben und unsere Gegend ganz gut sehen. Wie bereits erwähnt, ein Top-Platz eigentlich.


----------



## Ohrendieter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,
also ,mir gefällt dein graben,
würd ich an deiner stelle umgehend mal antesten.
wir waren gestern n8 auch unnerwegs,ein hier bereits genanntes moorgebiet
wurde von uns aufgesucht und 3 bis 4 stunden beharkt,
ergebnis :
ein grosses rotauge
eine kleine rotfeder
2 lütte barsche und ..
einen wirklichen hammerbiss unbekannter herkunft.
kollege geht gern mit nem pilkknüppel ( 200-500 gr WG !! ) an die gräben,
er sagt er möchte jederzeit gewappnet sein sobald ein meteraal seinen weg kreuzt  . genau auf diese rute gabs nen sehr heftigen biss der die
spitze sichtlich beugen liess,bei dem WG wars dann wohl nix kleines.
anhieb,ein mächtiger schwall und weg war es .
köder war ein halber tauwurm am 6er aalhaken,der graben is nen halben
meter tief,ca 2-3 meter breit.
hat spass gemacht,12 frikadellen gabs auch noch


----------



## Big Man (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri an den Fänger.

@ Fabi

Die großen Fische sind nur Groß geworden weil sie vorsichtig sind also sein nicht entäuscht wenn du sie nicht siehst. Bei den Plötzen könnte es sich auch um Döbel handeln.
Die Aale verstecken sich meist im Schlamm und kommen meist erst bei Dämmerung raus
Mein Rat schnapp dir deine Angel und ab an den Bach wenn es erlaubt ist, dann bist du schlauer und sicher auch überrascht.


----------



## hobo89 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,#h

ich hab seit einiger zeit nen graben nahe der saale beobachtet. tiefste stelle ca 60cm.haufen döbel und rotaugen schwimmen drinne rum also beschloss ich gestern abend mal mein glück zu versuchen.gegen 23.00 uhr ging dann auch die post ab, aber hat sich leider sofort irgendwo in nem hänger festgesetzt.ich vermute mal ein aal...

ist es in solchen flachen gräben sinnvoll mit knicklichtpose zu angeln ,da ja die aale angeblich so lichtscheu sind???


----------



## carppike (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin ihr,

wollte meine Erfahrungen mit Aalgräben auch mal kund tun.
Leider schon lange her...(Mitte der 80er)... ich beim Bund in Heide stationiert, hatte da nen Kameraden aus Heiligenstädten bei Itzehoe, der so ganz nebenbei mal erzählte, dass er in der Kindheit auf der Wiese neben seinem Zuhause in einem Graben Aale fing.
Konnte ich ja nun gar nicht glauben und so haben wir das ganze mal angetestet.
Mit der Telekoprute, Pose und ein paar Würmern bewaffnet stapften wir dann zum Graben (ca. 2 Meter breit, 20 cm tief)...total zugewachsen mit Seerosen und ähnlichem...
Durch qcm große Lücken ließen wir dann die Würmer baden und siehe da, fast sofort ein Biß und das nachmittags um 4!
Nach ca 4 Aalen bin ich dann abgezogen.
Da damals die Stör, worin der Graben mündet eine sehr sehr schlechte Wasserqualität hatte und wir die Aale deswegen auch nicht gegessen haben, verlief das Grabenthema im Sand.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren, die Gewässerqualität erheblich besser geworden, hab ichs dann nochmal probiert.
Der Graben war immer noch da, nur nicht so bewachsen und ausser Aland, Brassen in ordentlichen Größen, konnte ich nur Barsche und Rotaugen erbeuten.
Gesichtet hatte ich allerdings noch Karpfen und Graskarpfen, die ich leider nicht fangen konnte (keine Deckung vorhanden und Würmer, sowie Mais kannten die wohl nicht????)
Naja das Thema ist dann wieder eingeschlafen...wer fährt schon 50 Km für nen Graben...
Spannend wars trotzdem.

Gruss 
Christian


----------



## teddy- (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hallo

meinst du die stör hir in mv 

gruß stephan


----------



## carppike (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Stephan,

oh nein, nicht in MV, sondern in SH!
Sonst wäre ich ja in der Volksarmee gewesen und nicht 
beim Bund!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also,
ich angle in flachen gräben ab 20 cm immer mit der pose,
siehste die bisse einfach besser,musst halt immer auffe hut
sein und die rute nie weit weg stehen lassen.
2 gramm knicklichtposen gibt es,am besten nen rotes nehmen
oder  - wenn du morgens schon weisst das du nachts angeln willst -morgens knicken,abends is die hälfte der leuchtkraft
verloschen,das langt dann ohne zu verschrecken.
kollege ( der mit dem pilkprügel ) schwört auf selbsthakmontage
auf grund,verlacht mich oft genug mit meiner pose,
aber bisher is mein schnitt besser,ich kann halt reagieren
während er noch nichmal weiss das ern biss hat bei dem knüppel.

und ob 50 km fürn graben fahren,warum nich ?
andere fahren bis nach dänemark fürn forellenpuff ..

morgen gehts wieder ins moor,neue gräben anlegen ..:q


----------



## hobo89 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ ohrendieter: habs gestern nochmal probiert mit 3g pose und auch rotem licht wie du schon gesagt hast.nen döbel hab ich gekriegt und nen aalbiss versaut.
das spannende an der grabensache ist wahrscheinlich,dass man nicht jeden bekommt und immer aufpassen muss wie sau wo die hinziehen.
aber hauptsache das bier hat geschmeckt#g


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



carppike schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> oh nein, nicht in MV, sondern in SH!
> Sonst wäre ich ja in der Volksarmee gewesen und nicht
> ...


 hab mal ein paar jahre in neumünster gewohnt. dort haben wir an der stör gepöddert. ging gut der aal, aber nicht die riesen


----------



## volkerm (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,

wir haben hier Dränagegräben, die in den aalführenden Bach münden.
Vor der Mündung ist der verrohrt, damit die Bauern dort fahren können.
Könnte das klappen, in das Rohr mal ein Würmchen schwimmen zu lassen?
Das geht doch auch am Tag, ist ja dunkel.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Aalfighter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hab das mit dem im Rohr angeln als Kind schon immer versucht- ohne Erfolg In kleinen Gewässern ist es in der Nacht einfach am besten...

Schade aber igendwie logisch das dieser Tread mit steigenden Wassetemperaturen einschläft

Gruß Frank


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben hier Dränagegräben, die in den aalführenden Bach münden.
> Vor der Mündung ist der verrohrt, damit die Bauern dort fahren können.
> ...


 
Solche Stellen sind immer hervorragend, vor allem wenn sich vor dem Rohr noch Treibgut sammelt! Auch der in das Rohr treibende Wurm funktioniert, aber es braucht schon recht massives Geschirr, um einen dicken Aal aus solch einem Rohr zu zerren...|rolleyes
Ich habe an meinen Gräben auch schon einige Aale direkt aus dem Rohr geholt, aber auch einige dabei verloren! Besser ist es, den Wurm in der Dämmerung vor das Rohr zu legen, die Strömung wird ihm den Duft schon in die Nase wehen...


----------



## volkerm (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nun ja,

an der Kyste hat man Brandungsruten, Multirollen und 35er Stroft.
Ich lasse den Wurm mal reinschwimmen...

Danke!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Big Man (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Dazu gab es auch einen Artikel in der Angelwoche


----------



## Schleienfan (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Geht in den kleinen Gräben bei diesen Temperaturen tatsächlich nichts mehr? Ist man jetzt wirklich nur an den größeren Gewässern erfolgreich oder lohnt sich doch noch ein Versuch an einem kleineren Bach?


----------



## serge7 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Schleienfan schrieb:


> Geht in den kleinen Gräben bei diesen Temperaturen tatsächlich nichts mehr? Ist man jetzt wirklich nur an den größeren Gewässern erfolgreich oder lohnt sich doch noch ein Versuch an einem kleineren Bach?



Bei uns geht es derzeit sehr gut!


----------



## Big Man (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So am Samstag eine Grabensitzung gemacht. Leider außer Mückenstiche nichts gefangen.


----------



## carppike (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



serge7 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es derzeit sehr gut!


 Hallo Serge7,

was nennst denn Du "sehr gut"?;+
berichte doch mal

Gruß
Christian


----------



## serge7 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



carppike schrieb:


> Hallo Serge7,
> 
> was nennst denn Du "sehr gut"?;+
> berichte doch mal
> ...



Viele Bisse, viele Aale.


----------



## hobo89 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

da muss ich zustimmen,haben letztens auch nen 67er und nen 83er erwischt:m


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

kennt sich jemand mit dem pöddern aus?
kann man da auch kleinere würmer nehmen und die in einen nylonstrumpf packen? hab gehört die zähne von denen verhäddern sich da drinnen.
petri und grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## mathei (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> kennt sich jemand mit dem pöddern aus?
> kann man da auch kleinere würmer nehmen und die in einen nylonstrumpf packen? hab gehört die zähne von denen verhäddern sich da drinnen.
> petri und grüße
> braisedbeef


 
nimm besser einen wollfaden. auf den ziehst du tauis mit einer ködernadel auf. ca. 10 tauis. daraus machst du ein knöll. sehne drann und einfach reinhalten ins wasser. da reicht ne stippe. du merkst wenn einer zuppelt. einfach dann nur hochheben. am besten du legst ein lacken neben dir hin. da kannst du ihn abschütteln. das erstaunliche ist, er kommt da nicht weg. sondern er bleibt liegen. habe es vor jahren an der stör in schlechswig- holstein gemacht. funtzt super.


----------



## Ohrendieter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin,
bilanz bisher :
hecht und barsch läuft astrein inne gräben auf kunstköder,
fürn aalansitz fehlt mir die zeit ..


----------



## KNICK23 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bei meiner oma am hof führt direkt so ein wirklich kleiner graben lang.meine mutter meinte die haben da früher auch aale gefangen.wollte mich die tage mal da hin haun und schaun,ob ich was überlistet bekomme.werd auch ma schaun,ob ich da nicht meine köderfische her bekomme.
das ding ist auch nur 30-40 cm tief und nen knappen meter breit.bin ja mal gespannt,ob das was gibt.


----------



## Samstag494 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey alle zusammen,
habe hier jetzt mal ein paar Seiten durchgelesen und bin auch mal im schönen Emden (Ostfriesland) auf Grabentour gegangen und hab die angehängten Gräben entdeckt. Der tiefste hat wohl etwa 30cm maximal. Ob ein Anschluss an einen größeren Fluss besteht wage ich bei den meisten zu bezweifeln. Ansonsten kann ja nicht wirklich ein Fischen reinkommen, oder? Oo
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ohrendieter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

der aal findet schon seinen weg ..
ich würd mich schleunigst da hinhocken,sieht
doch extrem verlockend aus.


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nix mehr los in den gräben landesweit ?
war vor 2 tagen mal nen richtigen rinnsal austesten,bin froh das mich keiner sah .. 
das ding is keinen halben meter breit und ungefähr 30 cm flach,
sehr stark verkrautet.
vorfach gekürzt,2 gramm knicklichtpose rausgekramt und ran an den fisch.
zaghafte bisse,eher von den umherspringenden mini-weissfischen,
irgendwann gehts los und hoppla,ne astreine rotfeder von fast 40 cm.
son dicken burschen hatte ich bisher noch nich,ich war begeistert .
voller vorfreude weitergemacht bis es irgendwann windig wurde,stark windig und ich weiss was das bedeutet.
keine 5 minuten später saß ich im poncho unterm regenschirm aufm
hocker um die härteste dusche der letzten monate zu überstehen.
was da runterkam war nun wirklich nich mehr schön,also weiter-
geangelt,abhauen war ja auch gerade nich drin 
machen wirs kurz,nach ner guten stunde hörte das elend auf und ich zog von dannen,man konnte kaum mehr die pose sehen so dermaßen hats geschifft.
kollege aal scheute auch den regen,er blieb einfach fern .

schreibt mal von euren ansitzen,hier muss mehr leben rein...

gruss 
ohrendieter


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schön das der Trööt noch an Leben erhalten wird 

 Letztens habe ich auch mal einen versuch an einem kleinen Wiesengraben gestartet ... leider gab es außer einem Schnürsenkel auf Mistwurmbündel nur fragende Blicke der Passanten. Jetzt weiß ich aber das es da mehr zu holen gibt


----------



## flasha (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> nix mehr los in den gräben landesweit ?
> war vor 2 tagen mal nen richtigen rinnsal austesten,bin froh das mich keiner sah ..
> das ding is keinen halben meter breit und ungefähr 30 cm flach,
> sehr stark verkrautet.
> ...



Hallo ohrendieter,

kannst du auch mal Fotos posten? Nicht weil ich dort selber angeln will, sonder weil es neugierig macht. #6

Kleine Videos von euren Sessions wären auch mal interessant.


----------



## Ohrendieter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

du willst bilder ?
du kriegst b                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg21/scaled.php?server=21&filename=cimg1512e.jpg&res=gal                                         ild                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg855/scaled.php?server=855&filename=aaaa0022.jpg&res=gal                                         er .                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg121/scaled.php?server=121&filename=aaaa0008.jpg&res=gal


----------



## Ohrendieter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg801/scaled.php?server=801&filename=cimg1393q.jpg&res=gal                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg221/scaled.php?server=221&filename=cimg1481xjk.jpg&res=gal                                             http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg51/scaled.php?server=51&filename=cimg1488a.jpg&res=gal


----------



## Ohrendieter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das verbotsschild haben wir natürlich beachtet,
war ja ein naturschutzgebiet,rübke.
der brassenwürger kennts sicher ..


----------



## flasha (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Super dank dir! Worauf bezieht sich denn das Schild? Auf den 30er Graben? 

Wird echt Zeit das ich umziehe...hier muss man Wasser suchen


----------



## Ohrendieter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nee,
der "30er" graben is gleich bei mir umme ecke,
da geh ich keine 5 minuten hin.
das NSG is bei neu wulmsdorf richtung rübke,
ein wahres eldorado sach ich dir..

und das wir uns dran gehalten haben war mehr ironie .. .. 

hassu bei dir kein wasser,gräben,sonstwas ?
irgendwas muss es doch geben ..


----------



## Manne83 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey,
ich habe dieses we auch das erste mal an einen Graben geangelt und ich war doch sehr überrascht |supergri
habe 5 Aale gefangen noch 2 kurz vorm Land verloren und noch unzählige Bisse verhauen #q aber es war trotzdem fantastisch ....
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Graben

ich habe hier gelesen, das ihr das Vorfach kürzer macht! was heißt das genau 20cm-30cm oder noch kürzer?

ist es mit der Pose am besten oder lieber Grundrute rein legen?

was sind die besten Stellen an so einem Graben?

wie kann ich die fehl Bisse vermeiden? habe nachher schon extra lange gewartet, Pose war bestimmt 30sec unter Wasser und ist abgezogen Anschlag aber nix dran...

*Sorry wegen den vielen Fragen*


----------



## Manne83 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich hol den Thread noch mal hoch da ich morgen los wollte und vielleicht jemand ein paar antworten auf meine fragen hat


----------



## AnglerPSF (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mein Hausgewässer ist ein 2-3 Meter breiter Graben, hier oben im Norden Tief genannt.
Meine Vorfächer sind hier immer 50 cm lang, habe damit keine Probleme.
Ich fische ausnahmslos mit Pose, weil es eh nicht wirklich tief ist. Macht für mich in so einem Mini-Gewässer kein Sinn mit Grundrute zu fischen.
Zu den Stellen: Am besten sucht man sich Stellen, wo kleinere Zuflüsse (solche 50cm - 1m Gräben) zu finden sind oder wo Bäume über und am Ufer zu finden sind. Hier findet der Aal seinen Schutz. Ob am Ufer oder mittig ist eigentlich egal. Ist ja fast alles Ufer, so klein sind die Gräben...
Wenn der Aal selbst nach 30 Sekunden nicht zu haken ist, kann man da meiner Meinung nach wenig machen, weil er allem Anschein nach nicht so hungrig ist und nur mit dem Köder spielt. Du könntest höchstens kleinere Häppchen/ Wurmstückchen versuchen, da diese schneller geschluckt werden.

Gruß AnglerPSF


----------



## Manne83 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mit Bäumen sieht es dort sehr schlecht aus habe vielleicht 1nen gesehen, aber Schilf und seerosen soweit das auge reicht ...
es sind 2 abschnitte die ich befischen kann, ein flachen 30cm und einen so zwischen 50cm bis 1,50 welche ist bei diesem kaltem Sommer das bessere für aal?


----------



## AnglerPSF (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schilf und Seerosen bieten dem Aal natürlich auch reichlich Schutz.
Mit der Tiefe ist es schwierig, würde aber zu 50cm - 1,50m tendieren. 30cm finde ich schon sehr flach...


----------



## Manne83 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

okay, danke für die infos


----------



## Manne83 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also, ich habe mich trotz des schlechten Wetter´s an mein neu entdecken Graben gesetzt.
Kaum war alles aufgebaut fing es an zu Regnen, aber egal ich bin trotzdem da geblieben....
Ich war von halb 7 bis halb 2 da, bis halb 10 haben mir die Weißfische du Würmer im Minutentakt abgefressen#q
Dann war Ruhe und kurz nach 10 ging es dann los :m
*10 Aale*
15cm Breitkopf
25cm Spitz...
Die Besatz maß nahmen funktionieren :m *TOP*
50cm Spitz...
50cm Spitz...
54cm Spitz...
56cm Breit...
58cm Spitz...
61cm Spitz...
61cm Breit...
61cm Breit...
2510 gr. Gesamt hatten sie

Das war ein wunderschöner Abend |supergri
Was ich mich nur frage, was ist an den Graben los wenn es mal 1 Woche  warm ist und die Temperatur in der Nacht nicht auf 10 Grad fällt! Bin  ich dann mit 1 ner Angel schon überfordert |kopfkrat


----------



## Fun Fisher (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei euch scheint die Aal-Welt ja noch in Ordnung zu sein. |supergri

Dickes Petri, selten so viele Aale auf einem Haufen gesehen. :m


----------



## AnglerPSF (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Monnsum, dann hat es ja geklappt mit deinem Graben. 

Gruß AnglerPSF


----------



## Manne83 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

habe 2 Monate gesucht um die Aale zu finden, ich war wirklich ständig los und habe sehr viele Schneider Tage gehabt aber meine Ausdauer wurde belohnt |supergri


----------



## flasha (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> nee,
> der "30er" graben is gleich bei mir umme ecke,
> da geh ich keine 5 minuten hin.
> das NSG is bei neu wulmsdorf richtung rübke,
> ...



Das einzige was wir haben sind kleine Bäche. Ob es sich da mal lohnt?! Hmm...die meisten laufen irgendwann unterirdisch durch Rohre...und dann ist noch die Sache mit den Rechten. Hier braucht man quasi für jeden Schluck Wasser einen Schein


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wir hier oben im Norden haben auch ziemlich viele Gräben, die teils über wenige Kilometer in die Nordsee führen. Ich meine das sich dort die Aale gerne aufhalten, liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, das Wasser ist dort einfach wärmer. Früher als ich so ca. 8 oder 9 Jahre alt war, haben mein Vater und ich immer in sehr flachen Seen gefischt und dort sehr viele gute Aale gefangen. Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag gehts auch mal an nnen kleinen Graben, wo ich bisscher immer sehr skeptisch war.


----------



## -Andy- (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese in diesem Thread hier nun schon eine Zeit lang mit und finde die ganze Sache eigentlich ganz interessant. Auch wenn ich mich bislang noch nicht dazu durchringen kann, mich an solche Gräben zu setzen um dort zu fischen, habe ich mich mal hier auf dem Land auf den Weg gemacht und geschaut ob es hier auch solche Gräben gibt. Hatte bei diversen Radtouren und Spaziergängen mit dem Hund schonmal solche Gräben gesehen, sie aber nie näher beachtet. 

Also bin ich dann am Wochenende mal los und siehe da, es gibt hier sogar gleich eine ganze Reihe sehr schöne "Gräben". Was ich nie gedacht hätte, das es hier teilweise sogar kleinere Waldteiche gibt (die mir bislang unbekannt waren) durch die diese Gräben hindurchfließen. Diese kann man zwar kaum erreichen da alles zugewachsen ist und man schon ein paar Minuten durch's Unterholz laufen muss aber dann kommen richtig schöne Lichtungen mit kleinen Waldteiche zum Vorschein. Den Förster habe ich dann bei meiner Tour auch angetroffen und ihm grob erklärt was ich ggfs. mal testen möchte. Er lächelte nur und sagte "Aha... dann mal viel, nein ganz viel Glück und Spass bei der Sache!" Hm.. Ich glaube er dachte ich will ihn auf's Korn nehmen. Naja, sein Ok hätte ich auf alle Fälle unter der Berücksichtigung Acht auf die Natur zu geben.

Eine ganze Reihe Fotos habe ich natürlich auch gemacht und hier mal eine kleine Auswahl davon. Was meint Ihr, lohnt es sich dort mal zu "fischen"? 

Gruss Andy

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/9516/snv33736.th.jpg http://img849.*ih.us/img849/1021/snv33734.th.jpg http://img51.*ih.us/img51/1198/snv33732.th.jpg http://img687.*ih.us/img687/9186/snv33731.th.jpg http://img27.*ih.us/img27/609/snv33725.th.jpg http://img813.*ih.us/img813/5746/snv33723.th.jpg http://img684.*ih.us/img684/4030/snv33721.th.jpg http://img706.*ih.us/img706/2637/snv33720.th.jpg http://img52.*ih.us/img52/9638/snv33718.th.jpg http://img641.*ih.us/img641/6199/snv33716b.th.jpg


----------



## Manne83 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

also ich würde es auf jeden Fall Probieren....
so ähnlich sieht mein Graben auch aus, nur bei deinem ist das Wasser viel klarer...
die Teiche sehen auch sehr interessant aus, da gibt es vielleicht auch Wildkarpfen drinnen...
hast du Fisch Aktivitäten irgendwo gesehen??


----------



## carppike (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Andy,

bin ganz schön neidisch auf Deinen Graben mit Seeanschluss.
Ich würde das mal mit mehreren Ruten, die man von Zeit zu Zeit versetzt versuchen.
Vielleicht gibts da sogar den einen oder anderen Hecht?
Na dann mal ran an den Speck...ich freu mich schon auf die Erfolgsmeldungen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Havelritter (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

*@-Andy-* Dafür würde ich sogar den ein oder anderen Angeltag am Fluss opfern! Wenn nicht da, wo dann? Da wird ja der Jagdsinn mal so richtig angesprochen. Schicke Tümpel, tolle Gräben! Ran an Speck.


----------



## -Andy- (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Monnsum schrieb:


> also ich würde es auf jeden Fall Probieren....
> so ähnlich sieht mein Graben auch aus, nur bei deinem ist das Wasser viel klarer...
> die Teiche sehen auch sehr interessant aus, da gibt es vielleicht auch Wildkarpfen drinnen...
> hast du Fisch Aktivitäten irgendwo gesehen??



Hey,

ja sowohl an den Gräben als auch an den Teichen konnte man sehen das Fisch vorhanden ist. An dem grossen Waldteich konnte ich aus der Entfernung unter einem überhängenden Baum am Schilfrand auch etwas rauben sehen, entweder Barsche oder ggfs. ein kleiner Hecht. Außerdem konnte ich in der Mitte an diversen Stellen ständig auftretende Wasserkreise beobachten. Wobei das natürlich nicht unbedingt ein dümpelnder Karpfen sein muss sondern ggfs. aufsteigende Luftblasen sein können. Naja, mal sehen ich glaub ich werd das dann doch mal versuchen... 




carppike schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> bin ganz schön neidisch auf Deinen Graben mit Seeanschluss.
> Ich würde das mal mit mehreren Ruten, die man von Zeit zu Zeit versetzt versuchen.
> ...



Hallo Christian,

wie oben geschrieben konnte ich an dem Teich auf alle Fälle etwas rauben sehen. Wollte es dort mal mit einem Koopers Live Target Frog an der Oberfläche probieren, da man dort massig Frösche gehört hat die dann wohl eine vertraute Nahrung sein dürften. Vieleicht habe ich ja wirklich Glück und es ist Meister Esox vorhanden. 


Gruss Andy


----------



## Ohrendieter (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ersma monnsum,
respekt für so ne aal-strecke 
und andy,
du hast da ein wahres paradies entdeckt,dazu anscheinend noch nahezu unbefischt,was wisse mehr ?
da würde ich sehr viel herzblut reinlegen,alleine das anschauen liess
den sabber fliessen ..
und ich hab heute auch mal wieder ne runde graben hinter mir,
geflüchtet vor den wollhandkrabben aus der elbe zog ich um,ran an den graben und siehe da,noch mehr von den biestern auf noch kleinerem raum !!
gott wie hasse ich sie,keine chance das irgend ein fisch den köder überhaupt finden kann,die scheiss krabbe is immer schneller.
einem der plagegeister hab ich beim anhieb ne schere abgerissen,
hing am haken und als ich sie entfernen wollte ... bewegte sie sich.
verdammt,hab ich mich erschrocken.
einen barsch um die 35 cm gabs dann doch noch und ich zog von dannen.

achja,als ich einpackte kam einer mit quietschenden reifen vorgefahren,
sprang raus,die spinnrute aussen kofferraum raus und hat tatsächlich
nich einen ( ! ) wurf unfallfrei ins wasser bekommen,ins schilf,aufs andere ufer,in die pflanzen,ins gras  
hab beim vorbeigehen viel spass gewünscht ..


----------



## Erdmännchen (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Donnerstag Abend habe ich meine ersten beiden Aale ans Land ziehen können, 52 und 67 cm, meine Freundin hat dabei noch einen verloren, allerdings beim Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee mit Seeringelwurm, der große sogar noch beim hellsten Licht, zahlreiche Kinder rumherum haben sich jedenfalls gefreut.
Dies hat nun Lust auf mehr gemacht und so möchte ich von einem Extremen ins andere gehen, vom riesigen Gewässer ins winzige. 
Nun wohne ich im Norden von Hamburg, ca. in Berne, kenne dort kaum Gräben oder Bäche (was wohl daran liegt, dass ich sie bisher kaum beachtet habe), lediglich die Berner Au, bei der ich nicht weiß, ob man darin angeln darf. 
Weiß jemand von euch vlt, ob man dort angeln darf (oder ob es verpachtet ist), bzw, kennt wer dort den ein oder anderen Bach?

Gruß, ErdmännCHEn


----------



## `angelfreak04 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



-Andy- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese in diesem Thread hier nun schon eine Zeit lang mit und finde die ganze Sache eigentlich ganz interessant. Auch wenn ich mich bislang noch nicht dazu durchringen kann, mich an solche Gräben zu setzen um dort zu fischen, habe ich mich mal hier auf dem Land auf den Weg gemacht und geschaut ob es hier auch solche Gräben gibt. Hatte bei diversen Radtouren und Spaziergängen mit dem Hund schonmal solche Gräben gesehen, sie aber nie näher beachtet.
> 
> ...


 

oh man oh man ... das sieht ja alles sehr verlockend aus.ich würde in jeden garben versuchen zu angeln.vielleicht ist in den ein mehr und in den anderen graben weniger oder auch garnichts drinne.

probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@-Andy-
das musst du unbedingt versuchen...
wenn da wirklich nie jemand gefischt hat, dann gibt es bestimmt ein paar "Große" Überraschungen da drinnen|supergri
und das beste ist, sie sehen dein Köder nicht als Gefahr da sie vielleicht noch nie einen Landgang gemacht haben...

Bitte unbedingt berichten wie es war


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Man bei den Bildern fällt mir echt die Kinnlade runter, wenn du wirklich (und davon gehe ich aus) erfolg in dem Seen haben solltest, behalte sie als dein Geheimnis, glaub mir dann haste Jahrelang Spaß daran. Heute gehts bei mir auch wieder an was kleines, Bilder hau ich gleich mal hoch


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

*ja da solltest du wirklich nur alleine hin gehen...*


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von einem nördlichen Graben.

da wir bei uns zu 99% Flachland haben sind die Gräben alle Stielgerade und recht monoton.

Dennoch haben sie den Vorteil, dass sie über wenige Kilometer über Kanäle in die Nordsee führen.

Was meint ihr ? Lets try?


----------



## Manne83 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich würde es beim 3 Bild probieren


----------



## Hunsrücker (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sind das Bäche oder Kanäle an denen ihr die Aale fangt? haben nen Bach in ca. der größenordnung bei uns. Zufällig bin ich in dem Angelverein der den gepachtet hat =)
Aber ich glaub nich das es da schonmal jemand auf Aal probiert hat ^^
mfg...


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Hunsrücker schrieb:


> Sind das Bäche oder Kanäle an denen ihr die Aale fangt? haben nen Bach in ca. der größenordnung bei uns. Zufällig bin ich in dem Angelverein der den gepachtet hat =)
> Aber ich glaub nich das es da schonmal jemand auf Aal probiert hat ^^
> mfg...




Das sind, wie die Überschrift schon sagt, Gräben.


----------



## Manne83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Hunsrücker schrieb:


> Sind das Bäche oder Kanäle an denen ihr die Aale fangt? haben nen Bach in ca. der größenordnung bei uns. Zufällig bin ich in dem Angelverein der den gepachtet hat =)
> Aber ich glaub nich das es da schonmal jemand auf Aal probiert hat ^^
> mfg...



oder es sagt dir keiner das er dort auf Aal angelt, denn wenn es mehr wissen dauert es nicht lange und es ist sehr überlaufen am Bach 
setze dich dort ran und probiere es...


----------



## carppike (4. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



-Andy- schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ja sowohl an den Gräben als auch an den Teichen konnte man sehen das Fisch vorhanden ist. An dem grossen Waldteich konnte ich aus der Entfernung unter einem überhängenden Baum am Schilfrand auch etwas rauben sehen, entweder Barsche oder ggfs. ein kleiner Hecht. Außerdem konnte ich in der Mitte an diversen Stellen ständig auftretende Wasserkreise beobachten. Wobei das natürlich nicht unbedingt ein dümpelnder Karpfen sein muss sondern ggfs. aufsteigende Luftblasen sein können. Naja, mal sehen ich glaub ich werd das dann doch mal versuchen...
> 
> ...


 

Moin Andy,

die Idee mit dem "Frosch" ist gar nicht so schlecht, würde ich aber eher nach der Schonzeit im Mai einsetzen, da sich im Frühjahr viel mehr Frösche im Wasser befinden.
Was hältst Du denn von einem Hechtstreamer. kleines Blei davor, naß machen und mit einem gefühlvollem Unterhandwurf an heiße Stellen schlenzen.
Die Dinger kann man schön langsam führen, wobei sie sich bei jedem kleinen Stop aufplustern...finden Hechte voll geil....
Auch wegen dem wenigem Platz an solch kleinen Gewässern.
...aber nu mach maaaa...wir wollen Bilder sehen#6sonst wirds bald Winter|supergri

Gruß und Petry
Christian


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@erdmännchen: die berner au ist leider nicht zu beangeln.


----------



## ALCAPONE (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Monnsum schrieb:


> habe 2 Monate gesucht um die Aale zu finden, ich war wirklich ständig los und habe sehr viele Schneider Tage gehabt aber meine Ausdauer wurde belohnt |supergri




Hallo,
solche Fänge mache ich auch ab und an.Gehe aber nicht davon aus das die jedesmal so beißen,am nächsten Tag kann nix beißen,alles schon erlebt.Ich hatte letztes Jahr hier an einem kleine Graben auch eine Traumtag.!10 bekommen,4-5 an der Oberfläche verloren weil Haken nicht richtig saß.ca. 20 Bisse versiebt.Teilweise haben die mir die Ruten über die Rutenhalter ins Wasser gezogen so das ich gerade noch das Rutenende greifen konnte|bigeyes.
War auch ein regnerischer Abend,die Nacht davor Gewitter und Regen,leicht erhöhter Wasserstand.Das sind so die Bedingungen wo es mich in den Fingern juckt!
Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht:Habt ihr schonmal einen Aal der Länge nach aus dem Wasser springen sehen?|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ich ja an diesem Tag,kein Witz!
Ich denke solche Tage gibt es nur sehr wenige im Jahr wo die Aale dermaßen gut beißen.Man muß halt immer wieder raus und versuchen,sollte es so gut beißen auskosten bis zur letzten Minute.Sowas kommt meist so schnell nicht wieder.
Muß auch mal Bild von meinem Graben machen.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ALCAPONE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> solche Fänge mache ich auch ab und an.Gehe aber nicht davon aus das die jedesmal so beißen,am nächsten Tag kann nix beißen,alles schon erlebt.Ich hatte letztes Jahr hier an einem kleine Graben auch eine Traumtag.!10 bekommen,4-5 an der Oberfläche verloren weil Haken nicht richtig saß.ca. 20 Bisse versiebt.Teilweise haben die mir die Ruten über die Rutenhalter ins Wasser gezogen so das ich gerade noch das Rutenende greifen konnte|bigeyes.
> War auch ein regnerischer Abend,die Nacht davor Gewitter und Regen,leicht erhöhter Wasserstand.Das sind so die Bedingungen wo es mich in den Fingern juckt!
> Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht:Habt ihr schonmal einen Aal der Länge nach aus dem Wasser springen sehen?|bigeyes|bigeyes
> ...



Jap dafür gibt es kein Konzept. Wäre auch echt zu einfach oder ?  Stellt euch mal vor die Menschen würden wie im Nachrichtendient sagen heute läuft der Aal und man kann mit 10 Kapitalen in der Nacht rechnen. Dann würden ja die Seen und Kanäle explodieren vor Anglern xD Ich hab diesen Frühjahr mal alles aufgeschrieben wo wir 12 Aale insgesamt über 3,5 Kilo gefangen haben. Wasserstand, Mondphase, Zuwässerungszeit, Wassertemperatur, Lufttemperatur nur Salzgehalt nicht 

Aber ich wette mit euch selbst wenn es nächsten Frühjahr exakt der gleiche Tag sein sollte wo genau die gleichen Bedingungen herrschen kann es wieder gaaanz anders laufen...


----------



## -Andy- (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Monnsum schrieb:


> *ja da solltest du wirklich nur alleine hin gehen...*



Ja, ich werde der Sache auch erstmal alleine nachgehen, keine Sorge!  Wenn dieses Wochenende nicht so argh schlechtes Regenwetter gewesen wäre, hätte ich ggfs. auch schon neues zu berichten aber bei dem Regen und Gewitter... Also, sobald das Wetter wieder halbwegs auszuhalten ist, werden ich mich mit Rute und Co auf den Weg machen und euch berichten, versprochen! :m


Gruss Andy


----------



## Manne83 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich war gestern auch wieder los an ein Seitenarm von der ....



 

 

 

das war mein Platz |rolleyes

erst habe ich mir paar kleine Weißfische gestippt und die andere habe ich mit Wurm unter dem Baum geschmissen...

da nichts passierte auf der Wurm Rute wollte ich sie woanders hin legen...
beim raus holen gab es einen Ruck in der Angel und irgendwas zog in die Seerosen...mhm |kopfkrat 
als ich ihn da raus gezottelt hatte, habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut...​http://img221.*ih.us/img221/496/dsc00167tzxkx.jpg  http://img577.*ih.us/img577/4679/dsc00168hg.jpg​ 
ist er doch tatsächlich auf meinen Wurm gegangen beim rein holen und er hat das Vorfachfach nicht durch gebissen vom Aal haken :vik:  62cm hatte der Wurm Hecht

dann wurde es Dunkel und es kamen 6 Aale und ein Döbel, davon schwimmen 3 wieder die anderen 3 hatten 56,66,68cm



http://img823.*ih.us/img823/456/dsc00185qn.jpg   http://img171.*ih.us/img171/8819/dsc00174nu.jpg http://img13.*ih.us/img13/2460/dsc00177dv.jpg http://img232.*ih.us/img232/1904/dsc00181q.jpg http://img62.*ih.us/img62/1069/dsc00187nf.jpg http://img577.*ih.us/img577/7766/dsc00188n.jpg 
*es war mal wieder ein sehr schöner Angelabend *​


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schöne Schlangen, Petri


----------



## Martin1987 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

gibt es im Vogtland umkreis Reichenbach/Vogtland auch solche gräben?

Lg


----------



## Speedynews (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

75 Seiten, ich kann nicht mehr 

Bin zufällig hier drauf gestossen, fing an zu lesen zu lesen und zu lesen, nun habt Ihr es geschafft :

Ich bin heiß auf Gräben LOL

Denke gesagt ist alles

Ort:

kleiner Graben, mit leichten übersprung vom Ufer, Seerosen, keine Faulgase, anbindung an Fluss....

Montage :

kleine Birnenblei, evtl. Leuchtpose  ( von mittags an knicken wegen Helligkeit )

Ich bin heiß wie Nachbars Hund 

Bei der Rute bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, denke an verkrauteten / Seerosen bewachsenen Stellen an stabile Karpfenrute, bei "normalen" ( wenn man normale Grabenstellen sagen kann   ) Raubfischrute.

Da ich Bremer bin, gibt es sogar Gräben die in der Gewässerkarte stehen, an dennen ich noch NIE jemanden Angeln gesehen habe, da sie genau "unsere" vorstellungen haben.

Schmall, Flach, Anbindung und Unscheinbar.

Wie gesagt, Ihr habt es geschafft, werde es gleich heute Abend versuchen.

Sollte hier noch jemand sein der evtl. Lust hatt, bitte melden... ( jemand war aus Hambergen hier glaub ich )

Also, lasst uns die Gräben erobern.......

So bin weg, Angeln klar machen


----------



## ALCAPONE (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



-Andy- schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde der Sache auch erstmal alleine nachgehen, keine Sorge!  Wenn dieses Wochenende nicht so argh schlechtes Regenwetter gewesen wäre, hätte ich ggfs. auch schon neues zu berichten aber bei dem Regen und Gewitter... Also, sobald das Wetter wieder halbwegs auszuhalten ist, werden ich mich mit Rute und Co auf den Weg machen und euch berichten, versprochen! :m
> 
> 
> Gruss Andy



Gerade bei solchen Bedingungen kann an den kleinen Gräben die Post so richtig abgehen.Wenn das Wasser steigt wäre ich sofort da.Egal wie es regnet.Habe letztes Jahr auch im strömenden Regen einen Traumtag gehabt,Regen ist da Nebensache.|supergri


----------



## Manne83 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es im Vogtland umkreis Reichenbach/Vogtland auch solche gräben?
> 
> Lg


mußt mal schauen http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl
gib mal Neumühle/Elster ein und zoom ran....
von dem Fluss/Kanal geht bestimmt irgendwo ein graben/seitenarm ab
am besten mal mit dem rad abfahren


----------



## Martin1987 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey danke #6


----------



## Speedynews (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*






So, Leute, wieder zurück,

habe gleich mal ein Paar Bilder gemacht.

Auf dem ersten sieht man einen Rutenhalter, hat einer dort vergessen, hätte nie gedacht das dort einer Angelt, was solls nun hab ich einen mehr 



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 




 

 




Es gab sehr viele aber sehr vorsichtige Bisse,
ich konnte nichts aus den Gräben holen, leider.

Kenne Aal -Bisse eher als abziehende Bisse,
dies war dort nicht, immer vorsichtig die Pose gezogen und dann war gleich wieder Schluss.

Aber ich werde es wieder versuchen, das waren ja nur 2 Gräben, glaub um und in Bremen gibt es bestimmt 50 oder mehr solcher Gräben.

Aber ich denke mal es sind "die Gräben" die ihr meint, oder seht Ihr das anders ? Der breiteste war ca. 3 Meter der kleinste fast 1 Meter.

Müsste doch was gehen , oder ?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Speedynews schrieb:


> Sollte hier noch jemand sein der evtl. Lust hatt, bitte melden... ( jemand war aus Hambergen hier glaub ich )
> 
> Also, lasst uns die Gräben erobern.......
> 
> So bin weg, Angeln klar machen



Hehe, mag sein dass du mich meinst

Also hier im Bremer Umland gibt es wirklich viele Gräben, nur ich hab mich da bisher nur wenige male rangetraut, obwohl mein Kumpel mir immer seine Aale vor die Nase hält#6


----------



## Speedynews (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Jo, Dich meinte ich,

was hällt Dich ab ?

Das Wetter ?

Werde es heute Abend wieder versuchen, aber ein anderer Graben, voll mit Seerosen, Fotos folgen....

Der Graben gehört auch zum Bremer Angelvereinsgewässer, nicht leicht zu erreichen,
aber das geht schon, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg.

Das bedeutet auch dort muss man noch nicht mal fragen.


----------



## Manne83 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Speedynews schrieb:


> Es gab sehr viele aber sehr vorsichtige Bisse
> Kenne Aal -Bisse eher als abziehende Bisse


also ich muß dieses Jahr Teilweise bis zu 5 min warten bis ich anschlagen kann, weil sie so vorsichtig beißen

wie machst du den wurm an den Haken?
ich hatte sie zu erst immer als kneul dran, das habe ich nun geändert ...
jetzt ziehe ich sie mit der Ködernadel auf und kneife denn Kopf ab, seid dem ich das mache kann ich viel mehr Bisse verwerten :m



Speedynews schrieb:


> glaub um und in Bremen gibt es bestimmt 50 oder mehr solcher Gräben


|bigeyesecht so viele habt ihr, ich kenne leider nur 3...



Speedynews schrieb:


> Müsste doch was gehen , oder ?


ich denke schon...



Speedynews schrieb:


> Werde es heute Abend wieder versuchen, aber ein anderer Graben, voll mit Seerosen, Fotos folgen....


der wäre meine erste Wahl, da fange ich am meisten dicht vor den Seerosen


----------



## Speedynews (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Leider ging es nicht so wie ich dachte grrrrr

Den Graben konnte ich gar nicht erreichen, aber sehen, leider, tat in den Augen weh, könnte heulen.

Die einzige Brücke dahin ist abgesperrt, gesichert wie die Berliner Mauer.....

Sind dann an einen kleinen See mit Seerosen, da war aber rein gar nix los.

Naja einen kleinen Hecht, ging auf Pose mit Wurm, der war halt noch jung und wusste nicht das er im wirklichen Leben ein Hecht ist. LOL

Aber der durfte selbstverständlich weiter schwimmen.

Jetzt hab ich noch so viele Würmer über...
Muss ich der Frau erstmal sagen, das sowas ja nicht in den Kühlschrank gehört, also gehts heut abend weiter....

Sonst keiner los gewesen ?


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei uns im Norden werden wir gerade weggesühlt, dass is nur am Schütten . aber danach an die Gräben #6#6 bringt viel Fisch


----------



## Martin1987 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also ich bin heut mal bei uns die Göltzsch abgefahren, hab absolut keinen gescheiten graben gefunden #q. Ob es an der Elster richtigung Pöhl welche gibt? Also besser gesagt im Tal von Jocketa?


----------



## Lenoc (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gestern gabs diesen 51er auf Madenbombe  
In einem kleinen Seitenarm gebissen in nur Knietiefen Wasser. Leider keine Kamera mit gehabt deshalb das Foto erst zuhause.


----------



## Speedynews (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Lenoc,

es klappt ja doch...

Hoffe das es in Bremen heute trocken und vor allem Windfrei bleibt, das ist echt extrem der Sommer dies Jahr.

Könnte heute abend wieder los, hoffe nur auf´s passende Wetter.


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Speedynews schrieb:


> Petri Lenoc,
> 
> es klappt ja doch...
> 
> ...



Also bei uns wars nich der Fall ich bin ja nicht so weit weg von Bremen |rolleyes


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,

ich war letztens auch mal wieder auf Aal (an der Oste), allerdings total erfolglos.
Sachen eingepakkt und fast die Rute vergessen die ich nur mal so in den Graben auf der anderen Seite geschmissen habe.
Habe sie dann eingeholt und mich gewundert warum ich durch so viel Kraut zieh--> Zack da war er einer schöner fetter 62er Raubaal.
Werde demnächst auch mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## Aalfighter (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin!
@ Speednews: Schöne Bilder ich komme auch aus Bremen und bin im SFV Bremen... Sind das die Gräben an der A27 in Horn? Mich interessiert vor allem die Stelle mit dem Wehr oder der Schleuse. Ich denke das da was gehen müsste. Ich hab echt gedacht ich kenne alles in Bremen aber anscheinend doch nicht|rolleyes Bei Intresse können wir sonst auch zusammen auf die Jagd gehen. Antworte sonst per PN falls du wie ich nicht darauf aus bist Top Stellen mit ganz Bremen zu teilen
Gruß Frank


----------



## Speedynews (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri Rikked_ASVheBitt,

sowas kenn ich auch, aber eher vom See,
erst am Morgen gemerkt das an der einen Rute nee´n Aal hing 

Aalfighter: 
Klar, ich schick Dir nachher mal ein paar .kmz Dateien,
die kannste mit Google Earth öffnen, dann siehste genau wo.

Ich selbst war gestern los, am Vereinssee, 3 knallharte Bisse, einer hat sich losgerissen, 2 x Schnur gerissen, was bedeutet :
NIE WIEDER BILLIGSCHNUR !

Muss morgen erstmal neu bespulen, war echt peinlich.


----------



## Speedynews (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,

gibts auch hier neue Fangmeldungen nach diesem schönen sonnigen warmen und windstillen Abend ?

@Aalfighter keine PM bekommen ?

War "leider" gerstern auf neer Geburtstagsparty und konnte diesen tollen Abend nicht am Wasser sein.


----------



## Speedynews (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Angelboard,

war wieder los, leider konnte ich auch an den 2. ausgesuchten Graben nicht angeln, der Schilfgürtel und Sumpf war einfach zu breit, die Stelle bestimmt Top.

Bin dann zu der Stelle auf den Foto´s unten,
war auch nicht Schlecht, leider brachte es kein Erfolg.

Falsche Uhrzeit, falscher Tag, keine Ahnung, auf alle Fälle hatte ich ruhe und es war ein recht trockener Abend / Nacht.

Werde es dort aber nochmal Versuchen, irgendwann muss es ja klappen


----------



## Bassey (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ach iwo... Stellfischrute nehmen und eben 3m vom Ufer entfernt sitzen...


----------



## HEIWO (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

"Ach iwo... Stellfischrute nehmen und eben 3m vom Ufer entfernt sitzen..."

Oder Watstiefel anziehen und Pöddern


----------



## e!k (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ach iwo... Stellfischrute nehmen und eben 3m vom Ufer entfernt sitzen...



Ich kenn das dort zwar nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das im Sumpf durchaus schwierig wird 

Im Urlaub befische ich ab und zu ein ähnliches Gewässer und muss sagen, dass es durchaus unmöglich sein kann durch den Sumpf zu kommen  
Auch mit Wathose  
Das hat 2 Gründe:
1. Man sinkt innerhalb einer Sekunde soweit ein, dass einem der Schlamm in die Wathose läuft (ungünstigster Fall)  
2. Man sinkt nicht ganz so tief ein, hat aber ALLERGRÖßTE Mühe alleine da wieder ohne Hilfe rauszukommen. 

Das gilt vor allem wenn man auchnoch eine RUte in der Hand hat.
Ich stand da schon mit mit Schlamm gefüllten Watstiefeln, weil ich zu einer neuen Stelle wollte  
Das einzige was funktionieren kann, wenn man eine Menge Totholz auf den Schlamm legt und dann vorsichtig darüber geht. Allerdings ist soeine Unterlage zum dauerhaften verweilen auch eher ungeeignet und man richtet eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an "Flurschaden" an  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ohrendieter (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja moiiinn,
scheint hier die grabenangelei eingepennt zu sein oder was ?
muss ja selbst zugeben das ich die letzten wochen kaum rauskam vor
lauter plackerei aber hab mir schwer vorgenommen in den letzten paar tagen dieses jahres meinen gräben nochmal n besuch abzustatten,
wie stehts mit euch ?
meidet ihr etwa eure kleinstgewässer nur weils kalt wird ?

haut mal raus mit euren meinungen,
bin ganz OHR


----------



## flasha (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Warte auch immer gespannt auf neue Fangmeldungen von euch...ran an's Wasser Leute


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

War zwar noch im Sommer, aber hier mal ein Foto von einem "Graben" an dem ich in diesem Jahr tolle Aal-Erfolge hatte:
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/9697/20052011255.jpg


----------



## snofla (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Franz

du hast die GPS Position für dieses nette Flüsschen vergessen :q:q


----------



## mathei (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

denke in den gräben geht nix mehr. die jungs hauen rechtzeitig ab in tiefere gewässer.wer will schon lebendig eingefroren werden.


----------



## Jungangler97 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich wohne zwar direkt an einem solchen Graben, aber dort ist das Angeln leider verboten (LSG).
Aber neben dem Bach gibt es einen Tümpel auf der Weide vom Bauern, der mit einem schmalen Graben mit dem Aubach verbunden ist. 
Da müsste das Angeln doch eigentlich erlaubt sein, oder?
Werds auf jeden Fall mal nächstes Frühjahr probieren.


----------



## Ohrendieter (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
meinen jahres-graben-abschluss gabs gestern
und wie sollte es anders sein ?
hatte es auf hecht abgesehen und einige ecken waren fast garantien für
nen schnabelkämpfer .. 
diesmal nix,als wären sie alle vor mir in winterruhe verfallen.
ich nahms sportlich,holte mir ein bier vonne nahen tanke
und genoss meine letzte anwesendheit am graben bis
zum frühjahr,in der dämmerung wirklich schön 

bis zum näxten jahr


----------



## carpfisherbasti (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin, also wenn ich eure Gräben so sehe, vor allem was ihr dort so fangt finde ich sowas von "hammer geil"...

Also hinter meinem Haus gibt es auch einen graben, so ca. 2-5m breit so um die 50-1m tief:g
Er ist am grund mit alten fauligen blättern überseht...
Es gibt schilfkanten und eine nette Kreuzung
Es gibt ganz, ganz, ganz leichte Strömung
Ich habe dort vor kurzem 2 kleine "hechte" gefangen ca.25-30cm 
Früher hat mein Vater dort schleien, Graskarpfen, aale, barsche, hechte, und weißfische gefangen!|supergri
Tja was meint ihr lohnt es sich dort auf aal anzusitzen????

Bitte um antworten, danke|rolleyes
ich wünsche allen ein fleißigen weihnachtsmann und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches, fischreiches neues Jahr|rolleyes

_____________
Schöne Grüße

______________


----------



## MDieken (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

denke schon, stehen denn rund um bäume? Liegen Äste im Graben? Ist das Nahrungsangbot groß genug? Führen gegebenfalls noch kleiner gräben in den graben?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## carpfisherbasti (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja es stehen sehr viele Bäume, und Äste liegen sehr viel im Wasser. 

Ich stelle morgen mal ein paar fotos rein|rolleyesaber die ganzen verfaulten blätter aufm grund, die schicht ist so ca. 50-1m dick, dort können aale überleben...?


----------



## carpfisherbasti (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Es gibt dort sehr viele Wasserschnecken, und insekten|supergri


----------



## MDieken (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bin zwar kein aal-profi aber ich denke , da sich aale im schlamm auch sehr wohlfühlen, das dort welche vorhanden sind


Gruß Mirco


----------



## carpfisherbasti (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Danke dir, werde im  sommer einen versuch starten 

Gesundes neues wünsch ich dir und ein schönes weihnachtsfest|supergri




NUR DIE BSG OLE OLE!:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
COTTBUS FOREVER...


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Also hinter meinem Haus gibt es auch einen graben, so ca. 2-5m breit so um die 50-1m tief:g
> Er ist am grund mit alten fauligen blättern überseht...
> Es gibt schilfkanten und eine nette Kreuzung
> Es gibt ganz, ganz, ganz leichte Strömung
> ...


----------



## carpfisherbasti (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

die strömung ist so minimal, fast gar nicht aber naja mal glupschen


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> die strömung ist so minimal, fast gar nicht aber naja mal glupschen


 
genau. versuch macht klug


----------



## Gizzmo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Na hoffentlich wird das dann keine Bericherstattung ala Norbi...


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird das dann keine Bericherstattung ala Norbi...


 
denke nicht alter und herkunft sprechen für sich ohne es bös zu meinen |jump:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wann geht es denn eurer Meinung nach in diesem Jahr wieder los? Bin schon ganz motiviert, es selbst einmal zu probieren. Allerdings in einem kleinen relativ schnell fließenden Bach(der Bach ist wirklich winzig und bisher habe ich dort nur Stichlinge gesehen).


----------



## carppike (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey moin,

ich sag mal, wenns die ersten warmen Tage hat...so Ende März, vielleicht auch Anfang April.
Das flache Wasser erwärmt sich recht schnell und dann explodiert dort das Leben und wer hunger hat, bedient sich dann halt vom reich gedeckten Tisch,
Aber das ganze findet dann nur in den frühen Abendstunden statt, danach kühlts dann doch wieder merklich ab und die Aale werden den Rest der Nacht träge.
Leider, so denke ich, wird sich das an Deinem "schnell fließendem Gewässer" erst viel später einstelllen, da sich diese meist im Quellgebiet befinden und dadurch eigentlich das ganze Jahr relativ kalt bleiben.
Aber wie immer beim Angeln...macht Versuch klug, oder bringt Erfolg...
Ich finds jedenfalls höchst faszinierend an kleinen Gewässern...macht man viel zu selten, aber wenn mans macht und denn auch noch was fäng (muß ja kein Großer sein) einfach geil.
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Meldungen.

Viele Grüße an alle

Christian


----------



## Syntac (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Servus, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Aalen an einem richtig kleinen Forellenbach? In meinem Fall gut einen Meter breit, im Schnitt 20 cm tief, teilweise ganz kleine Gumpen mit ca 1 Meter, dazu klares Wasser und schnellfliesend? Der Bach mündet in einen kleinen Fluß mit guten Aalbestand.
Grüße, Harry


----------



## Hunsrücker (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Servus. Genau so ein Bächlein hat auch unser Verein gepachtet. Hab auch interresse ob da was geht. Aus unserem Verein geht da eigentlich nie einer Angeln, außer manchmal ein Forellchen.
Ich denke das wir da noch Warten müssen bis es Wärmer wird, weil sich die kleinen Bäche immer erst Spät erwärmen, wegen dem kalten Quellwasser.


----------



## fliege2000 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Petri an alle,die schon etwas gefangen haben.


----------



## Bierfuizl (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gerade in diesen Forellenbächen lohnt sich ein Versuch auf jeden Fall!! Haben auch so eine gepachtet, der mündet in einem größeren Fluss mit guten Aalbestand. Haben letztes Jahr das erste mal gezielt auf Aal gefischt und waren überascht… wir fingen zwar weniger d. h. max. 2 Aale pro Abend aber dafür keinen unter 65 cm!  


----------



## marco1983 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hat schon jemand was in einem kleinen graben was gefangen?
ich war gestern abend das erste mal dies jahr auf aal angeln,der graben ist 4-5m breit und ca 40cm tief.leider hatte ich bis 21uhr keinen biss,bin dann nach hause.
aale sind da auf jeden fall drinne,letztes jahr habe ich dort sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Spinfisher95 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



marco1983 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand was in einem kleinen graben was gefangen?



Das schon in kleinsten Gräben gefangen wurde kannst du auf den vorherigen Seiten bestaunen 

Respekt, dass du dich schon so früh ans Wasser traust um gezielt auf Aal zu angeln. #6
Das du noch keinen Erfolg hattest liegt wahrscheinlich an den Temperaturen. Wir hatten hier im Emsland in den letzten Nächten sogar noch leichte Nachtfröste. Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch erst Anfang April anfangen, auf die Schlängler anzusitzen #6


----------



## marco1983 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

dann wohnst du ja gar nicht so weit weg von mir,ich komme aus friesland.
nach der winterpause hat es zu sehr in meinen findern gejuckt,aber jetzt warte ich wohl erstmal 1-2 wochen#t

vielleicht lags auch an meinen alten tauwürmern von jetzten jahr september,glaub ich such mir heute abend frische...


----------



## Spinfisher95 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja, mir juckts auch gewaltig in den Fingern, aber im Moment habe ich leider kaum Zeit. Anfang April, also in den Osterferien, werde ich es sicherlich versuchen. Und wenn hier nicht's läuft geht's ein Wochenende Richtung Aurich ans Timmeler Meer. Das hat mich in Sachen Aal bisher noch nie enttäuscht! #6

Was habt ihr da oben für Böden, dass man zu dieser Zeit schon (erfolgreich) Tauwürmer sammeln kann ?


----------



## marco1983 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bei mir im garten sind fast keine würmer,ich geh immer aufn friedhof,dort sind immer würmer in massen,vielleicht weil die da viel nahrung haben:m

die ersten paar mal bischen komisches gefühl,dann aber denkt man sich nichts mehr bei...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi an alle Grabenräuber! 
Ich war heute mal ein bisschen unterwegs und würde gerne wissen was ihr von diesem Graben haltet. Könnte dort was zu holen sein oder ist das nur ein Güllegraben?

Mündung des Grabensystems in einen Fluß, Blick von einer "Stauanlage" laut Schildern.
















Das Grabensystem befindet sich in einer Marschlandschaft und angrenzen tun nur Felder von Bauern. Nun, was meint ihr? Wenn ihr sagt, es könnte was zu holen sein, werde ich mich mal schlau machen wem die Felder gehören. 

|kopfkrat


----------



## marco1983 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sieht auf jedem fall sehr aalverdächtig aus.
wie tief ist der graben denn?
wenn er verbindung zum fluss mit allvorkommen hat ist die chance auf aal sehr groß.
such dir eine besondere angelstelle,wo sich das wasser kreuzt oder eine einmündung ist,ich würde es beim beton ganz vorne auf dem ersten bild versuchen

morgen abend werde ich es wieder auf aal versuchen,mein graben sieht ähnlich aus


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



marco1983 schrieb:


> sieht auf jedem fall sehr aalverdächtig aus.
> wie tief ist der graben denn?
> wenn er verbindung zum fluss mit allvorkommen hat ist die chance auf aal sehr groß.
> such dir eine besondere angelstelle,wo sich das wasser kreuzt oder eine einmündung ist,ich würde es beim beton ganz vorne auf dem ersten bild versuchen
> ...



Ok. Dann muss ich wohl die Eigentümer ausmachen. Wie mach ich das? Amtsgericht->Grundbuchamt ? Durchrufen, E-Mail ?


----------



## Spinfisher95 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das sieht echt top aus! 
Ich würde fast wetten, dass dort Aale vorkommen, erstrecht wenn eine Verbindung zu einem Fluss besteht, in dem 100%ig Aale leben. #6


Ich würde dir auch raten, es von der Betonstelle im ersten Bild zu versuchen. Wenn da nicht's geht halt andere Hotspots wie Mündungen oder Brücken.
Viel Erfolg und berichte uns ! #6


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Das sieht echt top aus!
> Ich würde fast wetten, dass dort Aale vorkommen, erstrecht wenn eine Verbindung zu einem Fluss besteht, in dem 100%ig Aale leben. #6
> 
> 
> ...



Jo! Ich werds versuchen. Eine Verbindung zum Fluß, der viele Aale hat gibt es. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob das ein Schöpfwerk ist oder ein Pumpwerk. (Wegen dem "Zerhäckseln")
Eine Hürde muss ich noch nehmen, ich muss die Bauern ausfindig machen. Wie würdet ihr vorgehen ? 

Danke an alle schonmal:vik:


----------



## Prinzchen (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Eine Hürde muss ich noch nehmen, ich muss die Bauern ausfindig machen. Wie würdet ihr vorgehen ?



Schau einfach mal des Öfteren auf den Wiesen/Äckern vorbei. Wenn dann einer der Bauern dort arbeitet, einfach ansprechen...

Die meisten haben nichts dagegen, wenn du dort angelst und dich entsprechend verhältst. Also keine Lagerfeuer usw.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal des Öfteren auf den Wiesen/Äckern vorbei. Wenn dann einer der Bauern dort arbeitet, einfach ansprechen...
> 
> Die meisten haben nichts dagegen, wenn du dort angelst und dich entsprechend verhältst. Also keine Lagerfeuer usw.



Das gestaltet sich nicht ganz so einfach, denn dorthin muss ich immer etwa 15min mit dem Auto fahren. Zum Angeln ok, aber nur um da mal vorbeizuschlendern... Wie siehts mit einer Nachfrage beim Katasteramt aus? Ich kann die am Telefon schon lachen hören


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Der Graben wird doch zu irgend einer Gemeinde gehören, da würde ich dann einmal nachfragen.

Wenn der Graben nur eine Pumpstation zum Entwässern hat, dann hat er keinen offenen Durchgang zu einem Fluss, dann können auch keine Aale aufsteigen. Wenn dann kein Verein oder ähnlich das Gewässer gepachtet hat, dann wird da wahrscheinlich auch keiner Aale besetzen. Könnte also auch ein Graben ohne Aale sein.


----------



## Bolli82 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hinfahren, nächstes Haus suchen. Dort mal klingeln undfragen ob die wissen wem hier in der Umgebung die Felder gehören. Und ob die evtl Kontaktdaten vom Besitzer haben oder besorgen könnten.#6


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Der Graben wird doch zu irgend einer Gemeinde gehören, da würde ich dann einmal nachfragen.
> 
> Wenn der Graben nur eine Pumpstation zum Entwässern hat, dann hat er keinen offenen Durchgang zu einem Fluss, dann können auch keine Aale aufsteigen. Wenn dann kein Verein oder ähnlich das Gewässer gepachtet hat, dann wird da wahrscheinlich auch keiner Aale besetzen. Könnte also auch ein Graben ohne Aale sein.



Gehen nicht einige Aale auch über Land?  Nimmt mir nicht die Hoffnung, ich würds trotzdem mal gerne versuchen. Bis zum nächsten Haus sinds auch ca 2,3 min Autofahrt. Dass derjenige dann weiß wem das Feld XY in 3 km Entfernung gehört, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 1. Anlaufstelle = Katasteramt ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Gehen nicht einige Aale auch über Land?


 
Aber nur, wenn sie ins offene Meer wollen um zu Laichen, dann haben sie diesen starken Wandertrieb. Beim Aufstieg als Larven bzw. Glasaale aber eher nicht.

Aufgeben musst Du ja nicht, kläre erst einmal, wie das Fischereirecht dort geregelt ist und ob Du da überhaupt Angeln kannst und darfst.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn sie ins offene Meer wollen um zu Laichen, dann haben sie diesen starken Wandertrieb. Beim Aufstieg als Larven bzw. Glasaale aber eher nicht.
> 
> Aufgeben musst Du ja nicht, kläre erst einmal, wie das Fischereirecht dort geregelt ist und ob Du da überhaupt Angeln kannst und darfst.



Ok, wieder was gelernt 
Hab ich direkt die nächste Frage vor Augen. Wie bekomm ich das mit dem Fischereirecht raus? 
Würde ja immernoch meinen, die Bauern übers Katasteramt ausfindig machen und dann auch direkt fragen, ob sie wissen, ob das Gewässer verpachtet ist. Oder?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Den Bauern kann tausendmal das Land um diesen Graben gehören, damit haben sie aber noch lange nicht das Fischereirecht, dürfen also im Zweifel auch kein Angeln erlauben.

Wie gesagt, erst einmal zur Gemeinde, in der der Graben liegt. Katasteramt bring da nicht viel, weil die jedes einzelne Grundstück abklappern müssten, dann wüsstest Du aber immer noch nichts über das Fischereirecht.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Den Bauern kann tausendmal das Land um diesen Graben gehören, damit haben sie aber noch lange nicht das Fischereirecht, dürfen also im Zweifel auch kein Angeln erlauben.



Ja ok. Sprich der Gang ins Rathaus? Und dann fragen ob der Graben verpachtet ist?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Ja ok. Sprich der Gang ins Rathaus? Und dann fragen ob der Graben verpachtet ist?


 
So würde ich das zumindest tun.


----------



## Manne83 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nen Ansitz würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen und wenn er dann noch ein Bauern gehört wäre er für mich Perfekt...
da vielleicht noch nie oder kaum dort geangelt wurde sollte doch so einiges drinnen sein #6



> Dass derjenige dann weiß wem das Feld XY in 3 km Entfernung gehört


oh das denke ich doch das er es weiß, den Bauern gibt es wahrscheinlich schon paar Jahre und somit kennt ihn jeder zumindest ist es bei mir so


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Naja, genug jetzt mit dem theoretischen Gelaber. Wenn ich wieder schreiben werde, wird es eine Fangmeldung sein


----------



## Bolli82 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

oder wie wäre es wenn du uns sagst wie du es geschafft hast rauszufinden ob du dort angeln darfst oder nicht. Könnte ja für die nächsten die vor dem Problem stehen ganz interessant sein.

#y


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> oder wie wäre es wenn du uns sagst wie du es geschafft hast rauszufinden ob du dort angeln darfst oder nicht. Könnte ja für die nächsten die vor dem Problem stehen ganz interessant sein.
> 
> #y



Ein wenig weiter bin ich gekommen. Dazu muss ich sagen hab ich den geringsten Aufwand gesucht...
1.) Ich hab an die Gemeinde + Katasteramt eine E-Mail geschrieben 
2.) Eine Antwort vom Katasteramt bekommen, mir wurde der Eigentümer des Grabens genannt

In diesem Fall ist es ein Wasserverband, denke sonst wird mir die Auskunft nicht gegeben.

Jetzt habe ich vor diesen Wasserverband zu kontaktieren, mal sehen ob das was wird.  Sonst muss ich wohl mal anrufen und ganz lieb den Gesprächspartner (hoffentlich eine Frau) um den Finger wickeln. :q


----------



## Raapro (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bei uns gibt es auch so einen bach mein kumpel hat immer gesagt komm geh mal mit zum bach da gibts sogar karpfen und Richtig dicke barsche. Ich ganz schkau glaubte ihm nicht, aber eines Tages hab ich mich dan dochmal überwunden mitzugehen in der hoffnung dass er dann nie wieder nerft-.- naja gesagt gethan. Als wir da waren bestückte ich meine schwimmer rute und warf sie in den 50 cm sehr trüben bach 10 sek später schnappte sich ein 39 cm langer barssch den fetten tauwurm. danach folgten noch mehrere barsche mit 20cm und er überlistete einen karpfen mit einem 18 weisfischhaken. Gut dass ich mitgegangen bin : )


----------



## H.Christians (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Raapro schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es auch so einen bach mein kumpel hat immer gesagt komm geh mal mit zum bach da gibts sogar karpfen und Richtig dicke barsche. Ich ganz schkau glaubte ihm nicht, aber eines Tages hab ich mich dan dochmal überwunden mitzugehen in der hoffnung dass er dann nie wieder nerft-.- naja gesagt gethan. Als wir da waren bestückte ich meine schwimmer rute und warf sie in den 50 cm sehr trüben bach 10 sek später schnappte sich ein 39 cm langer barssch den fetten tauwurm. danach folgten noch mehrere barsche mit 20cm und er überlistete einen karpfen mit einem 18 weisfischhaken. Gut dass ich mitgegangen bin : )


 

Gelesen... mir tun die Augen weh davon. :vik::vik:
Deutsch ist echt schwierig.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Deitsches Sprache ist sich schweres Sprache.|kopfkrat

Kauf dich Deitschbuch,hat mich auch geholfen.:vik:


----------



## Alpinestars (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Deitsches Sprache ist sich schweres Sprache.|kopfkrat
> 
> Kauf dich Deitschbuch,hat mich auch geholfen.:vik:


Geht auch netter


----------



## NimrodTMH (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Den Bauern kann tausendmal das Land um diesen Graben gehören, damit haben sie aber noch lange nicht das Fischereirecht, dürfen also im Zweifel auch kein Angeln erlauben.
> 
> Wie gesagt, erst einmal zur Gemeinde, in der der Graben liegt. Katasteramt bring da nicht viel, weil die jedes einzelne Grundstück abklappern müssten, dann wüsstest Du aber immer noch nichts über das Fischereirecht.



Bist du dir sicher ? ich meine der Graben befindet sich doch auf seinem Grundstueck, somit darf er doch eigendlich tun und lassen was er moechte.


----------



## zesch (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

... der "Jagd-Aufseher" in Deiner Gegend könnte da bescheid wissen....

wer das Fischerreirecht hat

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Oft sind Landwirte nur Anrainer mit ihren Flurstücken. Fliessgewässer müssen unterhalten werden und das bürdet sich meist ein einzelner nicht auf. So kann das Gewässer von einem Verband betreut werden. Eigentümer sind aber oft die Kommunen, also Gemeinden, Landkreise oder Städte, die zu dem auch die zuständige Fischereibehörde sind.
ES ist also sinnvoll bei den Letztgenannten nachzufragen.


----------



## wolf86 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

tag leute find den thread verdammt interessant und hätte mal ne frage.

 ich hab seit einiger zeit mit 2 kumpels unseren dorfweiher vor meiner  haustür gepachtet. gespeist wird er von nem kleinen bächlein dass  irgendwo anfängt und so 500 m nach unserem weiher in einen fluss  mündet.er ist von 0,5 m bis 1,5 m breit, tiefe von 10 - 60 cm. laut  pachtvertrag gehört eine teilstrecke des baches zu uns. Darf ich, in dem  Bereich der zu uns gehört, mich etz einfach hinhocken und mal nen wurm  baden? normalerweise schon ne #c

würd mich schon reizen, es da mal mit was anderem als vor 20 jahren als kleiner bursch mit holzstock und schnur, zu probieren.

mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Na klar. Wenn da nen Stück laut Pachtvertrag wirklich euch gehört, wer will/kann Dich von Deinem Pachtgewässer denn verscheuchen....

Petri Heil wünsch ick schonmal. 

Hier läufts die letzten Tage gar nich gut. Vor 2 Wochen gute Sternstunden gehabt auf Aal. Jetzt nur Brassen und Zufallskarpfen, is halt wieder kälter geworden  .

Gruß Toxe


----------



## wolf86 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na klar. Wenn da nen Stück laut Pachtvertrag wirklich euch gehört, wer will/kann Dich von Deinem Pachtgewässer denn verscheuchen....
> 
> Petri Heil wünsch ick schonmal.
> 
> ...




ok besten dank, habs mir schon gedacht aber lieber nochmal rückversichern :q

nachdem ich etz dann urlaub hab werd ich wohl mal nen wurm reinhalten und schauen was passiert 

mfg


----------



## wolf86 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wen's interessiert, so sieht das bächlein bei mir aus. also dass es da drinnen massig krebse gibt und ausm fluss die brut hochzieht, weiß ich. da sollte doch bestimmt was gehen auf aal oder so


----------



## Manne83 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

sieht gut aus, ein versuch ist es wert


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da sind auf jeden Fall Aale drinne, wenn der eine Verbindung hat!


----------



## hannstonne (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ist das euer teich  oder nur der graben


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...Posting 825 bitte nochmal lesen 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Fubar (13. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

und nimm genug haken etc. mit...das sieht ganz hart nach hängern aus


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So jetzt Sachen packen und ab gehts fürs erste mal in diesem Jahr, natürlich kleiner Graben 

Es sind zwa nur Temperaturen bis max. 6 Grad angesagt aber mal testen ob was geht


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



wolf86 schrieb:


> wen's interessiert, so sieht das bächlein bei mir aus. also dass es da drinnen massig krebse gibt und ausm fluss die brut hochzieht, weiß ich. da sollte doch bestimmt was gehen auf aal oder so



Da geht mit Sicherheit was!!!


----------



## Manne83 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@EsoxHunter92
bitte berichten


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also wie angelt ihr denn in solchen kleinen Gräben? Habe mir am Donnerstag innerhalb einer Stunde mehrere Vorfächer und dann auch noch meine ganze Grundmontage abgerissen. Dann hat ich die Nase voll.


----------



## Gizzmo (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ jungangler97
Ähm, wenn ich den Tröt richtig verstehe, sind es doch kleine/kleinste Gräben. Kannst du da nicht reinsteigen und die Montage raustüdeln?


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

So, gerade wieder heim gekommen. Es ist einfach verdammt kalt, das Thermometer zeigte 3° Lufttemperatur an, dennoch ging mir ein 29cm Schnürsenkel an den Haken, schwimmt aber wieder 

Im Graben ging absolut gar nichts, in dem dazu parralel verlaufenden kanal konnte ich den Aal um ca. 10 Uhr verhaften. 

Also ich werde wohl noch etwas warten, bis es Nachts hier im Norden über 10° hat, ich spür meine Hände fast nicht mehr :q


----------



## Jungangler97 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> @ jungangler97
> Ähm, wenn ich den Tröt richtig verstehe, sind es doch kleine/kleinste Gräben. Kannst du da nicht reinsteigen und die Montage raustüdeln?




Wie bitte was?
Also da wo ich am Donnerstag war, wars bestimmt fast einen Meter tief und auch überhaupt... Dann am besten noch auf den Haken treten. 
Nehmt ihr eine Posenmontage? Wenn ja, den Köder dann auf Grund?


----------



## Manne83 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich Angel mit Pose die gut aus  tariert ist, das Vorfach kürze ich auf 10-15 cm und den Wurm ziehe ich mit ner Köder nadel auf...
das klappt bei mir sehr gut, hatte echte Sternstunden letztes Jahr

wenn du so viele Hänger hast würde ich auch kräftiges Gerät nehmen (Angel Sehne Vorfach selber binden)


----------



## Jungangler97 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Okay, das sollte ich vllt. auch mal probieren. Wie lang das Vorfach ist, wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen.


----------



## Skyant (18. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also ich habe auch ein kleines (wirklich winzig kleines) Rinnsal direkt hinter meinem Garten als Grundstücksgrenze. Es ist ca.50-60cm breit und 20-30 cm tief.

Durch diesen Thread hier hab ich immer schon mal die Idee gehabt es dort mal auf Aal zu versuchen, aber irgendwie bisher noch nie verwirklicht. Aber gestern hatte ich ein Erlebnis, dass mich überzeugt hat es doch mal zu versuchen.

Als ich mir nen Eimer Wasser schöpfte, plätscherte es plötzlich hinter mir ganz leicht. Ich drehe mich um und denke da schwimmt doch was. Als ich näher ran ging, war klar: ein Fisch. Er wollte "strom"aufwärts und dabei waren ihm einige Zweige im Weg, also musste er etwas mehr Gas geben und weiter an die Oberfläche. Und siehe da ein schlängelnder Flossensaum zeigte sich.

Entweder war der allgemein auf Beutezug nach Kleinstinsekten oder er wollte noch 100m weiter. Da ist nämlich nach einer Straßendurchführung ein Gumpen, wo jetzt gerade die Frösche gelaicht haben.

Also heute Abend, gehts mit Poli-Brille zum Gumpen und wenn ich Lust habe werde ich noch 2 Angeln in den Rod-Pod legen und warten ob sich der Funkbissanzeiger meldet. Dann kann man nebenbei noch Fußball gucken 
Sind ja nur 15m von der Terassentür bis zum Bächlein.


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hab einige jahre im grabenbau gearbeitet und weiß was es da für fische
gibt würde das dort nicht als angeln bezeichnen sondern einfach fische fangen,denn von einem drill kann keine rede sein ,mit brachialer gewalt
raus ,wenn er erst in den faschinen ist hast du verschi....!
aber aale von über 1,20m hab ich woanders noch nicht gesehen
(mit dem bagger rausgeholt)


----------



## Dakarangus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Mein erster Gedanke beim Lesen war, seid ihr Spinner in sowas zu angeln :q:q

Aber zu meinem FLUSS gehört auch so ein etwa 1m schmaler Bach in dem ich auch angeln dürfte, und wenn ich das hier so lese... ich werde mal Fotos davon machen!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



NimrodTMH schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher ? ich meine der Graben befindet sich doch auf seinem Grundstueck, somit darf er doch eigendlich tun und lassen was er moechte.


 

Grundrecht ist nicht gleich Fischereirecht.

Man kann beides haben, es kann aber durchaus getrennt sein und gerade, wenn eine Gewässer hegeplanpflichtig ist, dann haben die Eigentümer keinen Nerv mehr da drauf, denn solch ein Gewässer zu bewerten macht Arbeit und dass muss man dann alle 4 Jahre erneut machen, deshalb liegen die Fischereirechte sehr oft bei Fischereigemeinschaften, Vereinen, Gemeinden Sielverbänden oder ähnlich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Skyant schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch ein kleines (wirklich winzig kleines) Rinnsal direkt hinter meinem Garten als Grundstücksgrenze. Es ist ca.50-60cm breit und 20-30 cm tief.


 

Also, wenn ich so ein Bächlein in meinem Garten hätte....|rolleyes

Allerdings vorher Angelerlaubnis abklären.



> Als ich mir nen Eimer Wasser schöpfte, plätscherte es plötzlich hinter mir ganz leicht. Ich drehe mich um und denke da schwimmt doch was. Als ich näher ran ging, war klar: ein Fisch. Er wollte "strom"aufwärts und dabei waren ihm einige Zweige im Weg, also musste er etwas mehr Gas geben und weiter an die Oberfläche. Und siehe da ein schlängelnder Flossensaum zeigte sich.


 
Kann ein Aal gewesen sein, muss aber nicht. Das kann durchaus auch ein Neunauge gewesen sein, das zum Laichen aufgestiegen ist, findet gerade in der jetzigen frühen Jahreszeit oft statt.


----------



## Dakarangus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



thanatos schrieb:


> hab einige jahre im grabenbau gearbeitet und weiß was es da für fische
> gibt würde das dort nicht als angeln bezeichnen sondern einfach fische fangen,denn von einem drill kann keine rede sein ,mit brachialer gewalt
> raus ,wenn er erst in den faschinen ist hast du verschi....!
> aber aale von über 1,20m hab ich woanders noch nicht gesehen
> (mit dem bagger rausgeholt)



Jetzt mal ohne Witz: ich hab eine Pilkrolle und ne mittlere Bootsrute, 2,1m lang, wäre die für so einen einsatz nicht optimal?


----------



## thanatos (19. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Witz: ich hab eine Pilkrolle und ne mittlere Bootsrute, 2,1m lang, wäre die für so einen einsatz nicht optimal?



mit sicherheit ,bei manchen gräben reicht schon eine 
starke holzstange mit starker schnur ,und dran denken 
am ufer wie ne katze schleichen.deine fehler lernst du da 
ganz schnell.ein bekannter von mir hat in einem graben
der in die bukau mündet immer auf schleie geangelt,eines tages
hat er drei montagen eingebüßt.als er den "übeltäter"
erkannt hat ,hat er nach sechs ansitzen eine gigantische
bachforelle auf die schuppen gelegt war der fang seines
lebens |uhoh:


----------



## Ohrendieter (28. April 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

moin moin,
gestern den ersten ansitz gewagt :
n kleiner barsch,einen brassen mittleren kalibers,
ansonsten nix.
ok,nebenbei legger gegrillt und die ruhe genossen,
wir sind bereit ...


----------



## Niclas S. (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo, wir haben hier auch ein Rinnsal, welches das ganze Jahr über Wasser führt. Das Rinnsal kommt aus einem eher sumpfigen Gelände und führt ein paar Meter weiter abwärts durch ein paar Km unterirdischen Kanal.
Ich habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht. Das ganze ist ca 20cm tief. Ich habe bis jetzt 2 mal tagsüber einen kleinen Barsch gesehen. Sonst bisher noch nichts, aber bin auch nicht so oft dran.

Wie sieht eure Einschätzung aus?


----------



## marcus7 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Schaut doch fein aus. Versuch macht kluch.
Solange er Anbindung an andere Gewässer hat (und das hat er bei fließendem Wasser) kann mans doch mal versuchen;-)


----------



## wasser-ralf (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Genau, Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Manne83 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich habe bei mir auch ein so kleinen Bach entdeckt, er Mündet im ELK 
wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich auch Bald mein ersten versuch auf Aal starten


----------



## Snake77 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

War auch letzte Woche drei mal auf Aal, aber nichts gefangen außer 2 Brassen, 3 Rotfeder und einen Hecht auf KöFi.

Werde dann morgen oder am Mittwoch noch mal mein Glück versuchen. Schön dass wir hier in Ostfriesland mehr als genung Gräben, Tiefs und Kanäle haben, die krigst du nicht in einem Jahr abgeklappert.#6


----------



## Balik85 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hab gestern mal den 1 graben bei uns um die ecke ausprobiert, leider nicht mmal ein zupfer, werd heute wieder an meine stammi stelle gehen


----------



## flasha (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bilder wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das wetter schwül,
leichte schauer in die nacht angesagt,
das bier gekühlt :

es riecht nich nur nach aal,es stinkt förmlich !
inner stunde gehts los an meine gräben


----------



## Niclas S. (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

|uhoh:Und? Und? Und? |uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Jetzt laß den Mann halt erst mal in Ruhe seinen Rausch ausschlafen!:q


----------



## flasha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wahrscheinlich ist er noch am "drillen"


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das war hier schon mehrfach Thema und wurde eingehend diskutiert. Blättere einfach mal etwas zurück.


----------



## Big Man (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



BenKi schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Braucht man an so kleinen Gräben eine Erlaubnis um dort zu fischen? Oder anders gefragt, wem gehört dort das Fischrecht?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> BenKi




Wie bei allen anderen Gewässern auch dem Eigentümer/Pächter.

und wie schon empfohlen zurückblattern hilft auch.


----------



## Ohrendieter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nunja,ich machs mal kurz :
aussen haus zur dämmerung und 5 minuten später stande ich unter ner bahnbrücke,hektisch meine regenklamotte anziehend und schon halb durchnässt,abartig was da runterkam !
den südwester im nacken,das bier inne hand gings in die nacht und bisse folgten,2 gute brassen kamen raus aber leider kein aal.
geht ja gerade erst los,bin ganz entspannt ..

wie is bei euch ?


----------



## Astarod (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bin eben wieder gekommen,1 Meter Wassertiefe und ein paar Bisse!Ich tippe auf Schnürsenkel,aber nichts hängen geblieben!


----------



## 1246er (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin,

Ich wollte schon immer mal in solchen Gräben angeln habe jetzt auch 2 zu auswahl weiß aber nicht ob das die richtigen sind?
Ich fahr gleich mal mit dem Fahrrad zu  den beiden Gräben und mach Fotos.


MFG 1246er


----------



## Ohrendieter (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

gestern aufn nach hause weg vonne elbe - die mir einen weiteren schneidertag bescherte - einen kurzen stop beim graben gemacht,
ein letztes mal die peitsche werfen.
3ter wurf und raus kam ein guter 55-60er hecht der allerdings
weiter für recht und ordnung im grabensystem sorgen wird.
kurzweilig aber aufbauend


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



1246er schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich wollte schon immer mal in solchen Gräben angeln habe jetzt auch 2 zu auswahl weiß aber nicht ob das die richtigen sind?
> Ich fahr gleich mal mit dem Fahrrad zu den beiden Gräben und mach Fotos.
> ...


 
Mit dem Fahrrad reingefallen und ertrunken?


----------



## Manne83 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

*"mein Gedanke"
*​ 
er bleibt solange sitzen bis er einen gefangen hat


----------



## sven123 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Er steht dort und kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden, welchen Graben er zum angeln nehmen soll|kopfkrat


----------



## shadowflame (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Grabenfreunde,

was gibt es Neues an der Front?


----------



## blackbird1993 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sagt mal, braucht man, um an diesen kleinen Gräben an Wald und Wanderwegen in DK angeln zu dürfen, eine spezielle Erlaubnis, oder reicht der staatliche Dänische Angelschein?

Habe den Tread gelesen und richtig Lust darauf bekommen, es auch mal zu probieren, da mir auffiel, das neben unserem Ferienhaus ein Infragekommender Graben entlangfließt (haargenauso wie vom Themenstarter beschrieben, anhand der Bilder verglichen, gleiche Vegetation......)

MfG


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Die Ahse in Hamm




Schönes Schmales gewässer..
Da hab ich schon Aale rausgezogen dick wie mein Oberarm.
Die Tiefe schwankt zwischen nen halbes meter bis auf 2.50m


----------



## Paddy1977 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Habe einen schönen Graben, gerade einmal 5 Minuten von mir entfernt entdeckt. Ist der Herzhorner Rhin und ist mit der Elbe in Glückstadt verbunden.

Habe mal Bilder verlinkt. Was meint Ihr kann ich da fangen? Werde heute Abend mal einen Ansitz starten und auf Aal oder Zander hoffen.

Werde es mit 15 Gramm Tiroler Hölzl probieren. Nehme Tauwürmer mit, Stinte und Hühnerleber. Habe heute Mittag mal an einer Stelle angefüttert.

Breite: 3 Meter, Tiefe: Bis einen Meter. (Siehe Bilder)

Rotaugen, Rotfedern habe ich en Masse entdecken können. Konnte ich von der Nähe aber nicht 100% beurteilen. 

Denkt Ihr ich kann da was fangen? Wenn ja, mit was ist zu rechnen?









Vielen Dank für Tipps u Tricks.


----------



## allrounderab (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

da ist wahrscheinlich mit allem zu rechnen wenn der Graben mit der Elbe direkt verbunden ist. Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## serge7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben. Habe einen schönen Graben, gerade einmal 5 Minuten von mir entfernt entdeckt. Ist der Herzhorner Rhin und ist mit der Elbe in Glückstadt verbunden.
> 
> Habe mal Bilder verlinkt. Was meint Ihr kann ich da fangen? Werde heute Abend mal einen Ansitz starten und auf Aal oder Zander hoffen.
> 
> ...



Höchstgradig aalverdächtig! #6


----------



## Paddy1977 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja optisch echt top. ich denke aber, dass die chancen auf aal und hecht am grössten sind.

forellen werde ich da wohl knicken können. aber bestimmt ein traum für klodeckel-angler. (ICH HASSE BRASSEN).

aber vllt habe ich ja glück und kann heute abend/nacht einen zander landen auf stint am haken.

tiroler hölzl mit selbstgeb. haken und starkes vorfach sind ok?


----------



## Manne83 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

finde ich auch
ich würde mit ner Pose zwischen den Seerosen angeln


----------



## serge7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> tiroler hölzl mit selbstgeb. haken und starkes vorfach sind ok?



Das geht. Wenn es die Strömung zulässt würde ich aber lieber mit 3-4 g Posen angeln. Macht auch mehr spass...


----------



## Paddy1977 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

klar, pose mit knicklicht macht echt spass.

aber der graben ist an der elbe angebunden und hat einen sehr leicht strömung.

wie soll ich die montage machen? 

laufpose mit stopper auf 1,5 meter festmachen? dann bleibt der köder ja auf grund und treibt nicht ab oder?


----------



## Manne83 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

nehm ne 10gr Pose und gut aus tarieren
ja ne laufpose und so einstellen das sie bisschen schräge steht dann bist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## serge7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> klar, pose mit knicklicht macht echt spass.
> 
> aber der graben ist an der elbe angebunden und hat einen sehr leicht strömung.
> 
> ...



Musst Du probieren. Mal einige Posen mitnehmen und gucken welche Pose stehen bleibt. Etwas Übertiefe einstellen ist nicht schlecht aber die Pose sollte noch nicht ganz flach auf dem Wasser liegen...

Das Vorfach würde ich nicht all zu kurz wählen. Aber 50 cm müssten gehen...


----------



## Paddy1977 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

cool, danke.... werde mal 2 posenruten bestücken und eine mit hölzl. gehe um 20 uhr los und dann bis 0.00 uhr ca angeln, mal sehen wie das wetter bleibt.

werde morgen mal bilder von evtl. fängen nachreichen.

würdet ihr nur tauwurm nehmen oder auch dendros? habe auch noch bienenmaden, stint und hühnerleber. werde alles mal durchprobieren.


----------



## serge7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> cool, danke.... werde mal 2 posenruten bestücken und eine mit hölzl. gehe um 20 uhr los und dann bis 0.00 uhr ca angeln, mal sehen wie das wetter bleibt.
> 
> werde morgen mal bilder von evtl. fängen nachreichen.
> 
> würdet ihr nur tauwurm nehmen oder auch dendros? habe auch noch bienenmaden, stint und hühnerleber. werde alles mal durchprobieren.



ICH persönlich würde Tauwurm nehmen. Und dann noch einige Köfis aus dem Graben zusammen stippen und dann da einen von dran hängen...


----------



## Paddy1977 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

mal hoffe das ich nicht vergessen den köfi zu betäuben:m


----------



## serge7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> mal hoffe das ich nicht vergessen den köfi zu betäuben:m



Das will ich aber auch hoffen...


----------



## Snake77 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> mal hoffe das ich nicht vergessen den köfi zu betäuben:m



Das hoffe ich auch für Dich... |supergri

Ich drück Dir die Daumen und melde dich heute oder morgen, auch wenn du nichts gefangen hast. 

Finde immer schön, wenn die Leute etwas Feedback abgeben#6


----------



## rütti (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hallöchen!
also wenn der graben nicht alzu tief ist, würde ich auf Knicklicht verzichten. Selber habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht in unmittelbarer Ufernähe mit einem Seewirbel als bleiersatz sonst nur den Köfi bzw. Wurm zu angeln. Als bissanzeiger habe ich die Leuchtpose auf das Silk vor der Rolle gelegt, das hat im vergleich gegen das Posenangeln deutlich gewonnen.


----------



## Paddy1977 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

soooo dann mal die antwort. ich war gestern gegen halb neun da und habe nach 5 min schon ein grosses rotauge gefangen. der hatte den tauwurm bis zum arsch geschluckt.

danach hatte ich nur noch bisse und die würmer waren fast immer abgeknabbert. werde das nächste mal mehr tauwürmer mitnehmen.

scheint generell ne gute ecke zu sein denn ich bin schon um halb zwölf nach hause wegen dem wetter. war nass bis auf die knochen.

melde mich wieder wenn ich nochmal den graben aufsuche.

mein opa sagte immer, wo kleine sind sind auch grosse. mal schauen.

werde nächstes mal auch auf pose verzichten und nen leichten einhängebissanzeiger mit knicklicht nehmen.

lg


----------



## Paddy1977 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

werde gleich nochmal ne std hinfahren und schauen was man tagsüber überlisten kann.

vllt werfe ich mal nen spinner aus um zu sehen ob da hechte sind.

kann man generell aale NUR nachts fangen oder hat es auch schonmal einer am tage geschafft einen zu überlisten?


----------



## Vanessa.S (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Habe vor paar Wochen am Tag (bewölkter Himmel) nen Aal auf Mais/Maden Kombi gefangen. |supergri

Das man Aale nur Nachts fangen kann halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen, an bewölkten Tagen bzw trüben Wasser ist es auch durchaus am Tag möglich.

lg


----------



## der.oli (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> ...ich bin schon um halb zwölf nach hause wegen dem wetter. war nass bis auf die knochen.


hey,
nimm doch nächste mal regenkleindung + schirm mit,
dann musste nicht schon um halb zwölf abhauen, weil da kann noch sehr viel passieren in der nacht und vorallem bei regen |supergri

zu aale am tag, gibt ein paar videos auf youtoube
z.b von endmin(der ist hier auch an board)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfR0-ZK6kko&feature=plcp
oder von jan lock(fisch&fang)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2gT-fNS1U&feature=plcp

gruß


----------



## Paddy1977 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

war gerade wieder an meinem graben und war doch erfolgreich, wenn nicht gerade auf den zielfisch, schleie.

ich hatte zwei ruten mit tauwurm auf grund draussen und war gerade dabei mich um meine posenrute (mais, made) zu kümmern, als es an der einen grundrute so heftig biss, dass der fisch in meinen bremse rein riss. hatte sie extra auf fast lose gestellt.

ich dachte erst, boah geiler karpfen oder aal aber als ich anschlug sprang der hecht schon wie bekloppt. konnte es gar nicht glauben. hecht auf tauwurm. drill dauerte knapp 15 min. hatte zwar eine 35 er schnur aber nur nen wurmhaken mit einem 28 er vorfach (mono). habe als gaaanz sanft drillen müssen.

er hatte immerhin 75 cm und gute 12 pfund. war also nicht ganz unheikel die sache.

zudem hatte esox noch zwei weitere wurmhaken im maul obwohl es dort rotaugen zu hauf gibt, scheint er sich auf würmer spezialisiert zu haben. gibt es sowas?

dachte hechte ab 40 cm fressen nur / fast nur fisch/frosch/küken?

dann gab es  auf mais noch nen klodeckel (3 pfund). leider keine schleie / aal|wavey:

lg


----------



## Snake77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> ...hatte zwar eine 35 er schnur aber nur nen wurmhaken mit einem 28 er vorfach (mono). habe als gaaanz sanft drillen müssen.



Also... ne 28-er Mono für den Hecht ist gut... da kann man schon zügig raussziehen... das Problem war bei dir... du hattest wahrscheinlich kein Stahlvorfach. Warum auch, wenn man auf Weißfisch und Aal geht.



> er hatte immerhin 75 cm und gute 12 pfund. war also nicht ganz unheikel die sache.


Bisschen viel fürn 75-er findest du nicht...|rolleyes
Aber gut, hängt natürlich von der "Fresslage" ab.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

12 Pfund bei 75 cm|kopfkrat..das kann nicht stimmen. Hast dich entweder mit der Länge oder dem Gewicht verschätzt


----------



## teddy- (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

muß ich auch sagen ein bissel viel des guten 

gruß


----------



## Rhxnxr (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> 12 Pfund bei 75 cm|kopfkrat..das kann nicht stimmen. Hast dich entweder mit der Länge oder dem Gewicht verschätzt



Vllt. wars doch ein karpfen |kopfkrat


----------



## Paddy1977 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hab meinen fehler gerade bemerkt. hatte exakt 5 Kg, also 10 pfund. schreibfehler.

kann ja gleich nen bild posten ok? moment, muss ich eben hochladen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Vllt. wars doch ein karpfen |kopfkrat



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch. :q 
Petri zum schönen Wurmhecht.


----------



## teddy- (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

naja 5 kg ist aber auch schon gewaltig


----------



## crusha (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin! ich werde es auch heute abend an einem Graben probieren -> Breite ca 2-3 m Tiefe schwankt zwischen ca 10 cm und 50 cm jenachdem ob die in der ca 2 km entfernten Schleusen auf sind oder nicht  Zustand des Graben ist extrem verkrautet, werde wohl nur eine kleine Bleikugel drauf machen oder es komplett ohne Blei versuchen und dann zum Abend hin eine Glocke oben an der Rutenspitze knipsen xD


----------



## crusha (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey Leute,
also ich saß von 17:00 - 03:00 in der Früh an dieser Stelle und leider hat nichts gebissen, ich glaube das da wohl nichts drinnen ist. Ich habe lange versch. stellen beobachtet und konnte kein einzigen Fisch sehen. Hier nochmal ein Foto der Stelle.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Da hast du es aber lange probiert. Respekt! Ich wäre spätestens um 24 Uhr weg gewesen. Und dann hätte ich auch später angefangen. Laut deiner Beschreibung klingt der Graben aber garnicht so schlecht. Besonders da er verkrautet ist, klingt das vielversprechend. Du musst selbst entscheiden, ob du es an einem anderen Tag nochmal probierst. Vielleicht bei einem anderen Wasserstand oder nach einem Regen.


----------



## derporto (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



LAC schrieb:


> @ moardin
> Nun kenne ich diesen kleinen graben nicht, wenn er an einer grossen baustelle ist und in unmittebarer nähe ein toilettenhäuschen steht, dann könntest du ab und zu glück haben, dass einige aale dort vorbei schwimmen.
> Sollte dieses nicht der fall sein, dann kommt es drauf an in welche richtung du am graben gehst, denn in einer richtung, wird er immer grösser bis du vielleicht schwimmen musst, wenn du ihn überqueren willst.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn dieser 15 cm grosse graben immer wasser hat, sind diese
> ...


 
Irgendwie fehlt mir hier die Verdeutlichung der Ironie. Dein Schreibstil ist äußerst unsympathisch. Fällt mir hier nicht zum ersten Mal auf. Nun denn. Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Skyant (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



derporto schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir hier die Verdeutlichung der Ironie. Dein Schreibstil ist äußerst unsympathisch. Fällt mir hier nicht zum ersten Mal auf. Nun denn. Jedem das Seine.



... und um das festzustellen gräbst du einen fast 5 Jahre ( 			22.09.2007, 20:26 			 			) alten post aus?  :vik:


----------



## derporto (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Skyant schrieb:


> ... und um das festzustellen gräbst du einen fast 5 Jahre (             22.09.2007, 20:26                         &nbsp alten post aus? :vik:


 
exakt. weil ich die ersten 30 seiten dieses threads am stück verschlungen habe und mir nur dieses pseudoironische geposte sauer aufstieß. unabhängig von diesem insgesamt extrem interessanten thread.


----------



## wasser-ralf (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey derporto,
LAC ist ein langjähriger User aus dem Norden von DK, welcher vor allem im "Hvide Sande" - Trööt sehr aktiv ist und dort auch als Otto bekannt ist. Wer ihn kennt, er hat einen  etwas eigenwilligen Stil. Muß man nicht so nehmen. Er meint es nie böse, sondern eher spaßig. Aber wie gesagt eben etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Ohrendieter (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

helau,

sacht mal,geht keiner mehr an seine gräben,passiert nix mehr ?
bei mir isses die fehlende zeit für nen ansitz aber bei spaziergängen an meinen gräben juckt es,da pulsiert es in der dämmerung ..

erzählt mal was bei euch so auffe uhr steht,
bin schwer neugierig


----------



## Bassey (18. August 2012)

ich geh zwar noch auf aal, aber den main würde ich nicht als graben bezeichnen ;-)

jedoch werde ich demnächst bei meiner freundin im münsterland mal in den gräben fischen und hoffe, dass da überhaupt was drin is...

Written with Forum Runner for Android


----------



## Ohrendieter (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

bassey,
du wirst erstaunt sein was in so manchen rinnsalen rumlümmelt ..

ich hab da schon dickste augen gemacht


----------



## Paddy1977 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich war jetzt ja schon des öfteren an meinem feldgraben.

hat ca. 3 meter breite und ist zwischen (je nach schleusenöffnung) 1-2,5 meter tief.

2 seerosenfelder sind beangelbar und der graben ist mit dem herzhorner rhin verbunden (nähe glückstadt).

habe es mir zu einer lebensaufgabe gemacht dort mal eine schleie zu fangen. aber was fange ich?

-grosse brassen um die 3 pfund auf mais u mini boilie 10 mm
- einen hecht auf tauwurm
-einen hecht auf boilie verloren (haken bog sich auf)
- auf mais brassen u rotaugen ohne ende

das problem.... kaum sind die boilies etc etc im wasser kommen die krabben. diese haben allerdings schon eine kapitale größe. keine halbe std und sie haben die schlaufe vom haar durchgebissen und den boilie samt stopper entfernt. die krabben fressen mittlerweile schon die mais boilies. anfangs gingen sie nur auf frolic oder katzenfutter boilies....#q

egal ob man einen boilie nimmt oder sich nen schneemann bastelt. die fressen ALLES...

mache ich was falsch? wie kann ich fischen ohne krabben zu fangen aber dennoch eine schleie überlisten?

oder kann es sogar sein, dass es keine schleien dort gibt? zumindest gibt es keinen karpfenbestand im graben.

vielen dank für tips.

habe schon alles probiert. mit festblei um 45 gramm. dann mit laufblei und 50 cm hinter dem blei ein bleischrot so das es dann zum festblei wird. d.h. der fisch kann 50 cm schnur nehmen und hakt sich dann. habe die länge des haars auf 2,5 cm verlängert etc etc. keine chance das ne schleie beisst.


----------



## Welskescherer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Paddy1977: In irgendeinem Video hat Matze Koch mal erzählt, dass es von seiner Boilieserie eine Sorte gibt, die die Wollhandkrabben nicht so mögen. Frag mich aber nicht welche Sorte das ist.


----------



## Paddy1977 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> @Paddy1977: In irgendeinem Video hat Matze Koch mal erzählt, dass es von seiner Boilieserie eine Sorte gibt, die die Wollhandkrabben nicht so mögen. Frag mich aber nicht welche Sorte das ist.



hab ich gesehen, glaub es waren die vanille boilies.

dachte ja auch, dass die mais nicht mögen aber selbst daran haben die sich nach wochenlangem füttern gewöhnt.

die viecher sind riesig. wenn man anschlägt glaubt man nen fisch zu haben.

kann es denn sein, dass es nen reines brassen- und rotaugengewässer ist u keine schleien dort vorkommen bei den seerosen?

hechtbestand scheint gesund zu sein. wenn die schon auf boilies u tauwurm gehen?!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Na klar kann es sein, dass es dort keine Schleien gibt. Wir kennen dein Gewässer aber nicht persönlich. Und deshalb ist es für Außenstehende schwer bis unmöglich eine konkrete Aussage dazu zu machen. Versuch es doch einfach nochmal mit regelmäßigem Anfüttern.  Und lass die Boilies am besten ganz weg. Tauwurm ist zwar sehr krabbenanfällig, jedoch auch der beste Schleienköder überhaupt. Außerdem beißen dann auch Aale. Und zu welcher Tageszeit angelst du überhaupt? Schleien sind meistens dämmerungs und nachtaktiv(da umgehst du auch viele Weißfischbisse). Am hellichten Tage hast du da immer schlechte Karten. Und muss es für Schleien unbedingt dieses Gewässer sein? Es gibt doch bestimmt auch bei dir irgendwelche Dorfteiche oder Naturseen, die einen guten Schleienbestand haben.


----------



## Paddy1977 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

habe mal bilder beigefügt damit ihr euch ein bild machen könnt ob da schleien sein könnten inkl bilder von einigen fängen dort ausser rotaugen kl barschen u kaulbarschen.
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/2668/imag0610l.th.jpg
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/9499/imag0611d.th.jpg
http://img207.*ih.us/img207/3971/imag0614g.th.jpg
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/4601/imag0616y.th.jpg
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/7910/imag0620d.th.jpg
http://img31.*ih.us/img31/7990/imag0622h.th.jpg
http://img826.*ih.us/img826/9012/imag0627l.th.jpg
http://img69.*ih.us/img69/8724/imag0628p.th.jpg


für brassen sehen die mir aber eigentlich ziemlich schlank aus oder?????
http://*ih.us/g/4/imag0610l.jpg/


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja es sieht auf jeden Fall schleienverdächtg aus. Das muss aber trotzdem nichts heißen. Bei solchen kleinen Gräben muss du aber nicht unbedingt vorfüttern. Das würde ich nur bei größeren Gewässern machen. Suche dir so gegen 18 Uhr eine lauschige Ecke mir vielen Wasserpflanzen und platziere dort deinen Köder. Anfüttern würde ich dann höchstens am Angeltag. Und dann auch nur etwas Grundfutter, welches du mit weicher Erde vermengt hast. Als Partikel kannst du Würmer reinschneiden und oder auch Maden verwenden. Aber bei Maden kommen dann auch viele Weißfische. Aber mit denen muss man sowieso immer rechnen. Als Köder kannst du dann jeweils einen halben Tauwurm nehmen. Der ist für viele Plötzen schon zu groß. Aber wenn du dort nicht bald(in den nächsten paar Angeln) eine Schleie fängst, dann wird der Bestand dort nicht lohnenswert sein und du solltest dir ein anderes Schleiengewässer suchen. So wie beschrieben angelst du dann in die Dunkelheit hinein. Das ist für Schleien die beste Phase. Alternativ kannst du aber auch in der Morgendämmerung angeln. Dann musst du aber sehr früh aufstehen. Nach um 9 Uhr morgens geht nämlich meist garnichts mehr. Also solltest du spätestens um 6 Uhr am Wasser sein, damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## der.oli (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey,
der graben sieht ma geil aus zum angeln:m
versuch es doch mal mit nem reinen popup boilie,
vllt hast du dann ruhe vor den krabben.


----------



## Paddy1977 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ja es sieht auf jeden Fall schleienverdächtg aus. Das muss aber trotzdem nichts heißen. Bei solchen kleinen Gräben muss du aber nicht unbedingt vorfüttern. Das würde ich nur bei größeren Gewässern machen. Suche dir so gegen 18 Uhr eine lauschige Ecke mir vielen Wasserpflanzen und platziere dort deinen Köder. Anfüttern würde ich dann höchstens am Angeltag. Und dann auch nur etwas Grundfutter, welches du mit weicher Erde vermengt hast. Als Partikel kannst du Würmer reinschneiden und oder auch Maden verwenden. Aber bei Maden kommen dann auch viele Weißfische. Aber mit denen muss man sowieso immer rechnen. Als Köder kannst du dann jeweils einen halben Tauwurm nehmen. Der ist für viele Plötzen schon zu groß. Aber wenn du dort nicht bald(in den nächsten paar Angeln) eine Schleie fängst, dann wird der Bestand dort nicht lohnenswert sein und du solltest dir ein anderes Schleiengewässer suchen. So wie beschrieben angelst du dann in die Dunkelheit hinein. Das ist für Schleien die beste Phase. Alternativ kannst du aber auch in der Morgendämmerung angeln. Dann musst du aber sehr früh aufstehen. Nach um 9 Uhr morgens geht nämlich meist garnichts mehr. Also solltest du spätestens um 6 Uhr am Wasser sein, damit es sich lohnt.



stimmt, habe entweder in der dämmerung die bisse gehabt oder gleich morgens um 05.45 - maximal 07.30. danach ist tote hose...kein einziger biss dann mehr ausser krabben.|wavey:


----------



## Paddy1977 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



der.oli schrieb:


> hey,
> der graben sieht ma geil aus zum angeln:m
> versuch es doch mal mit nem reinen popup boilie,
> vllt hast du dann ruhe vor den krabben.




joa, auch ne gute idee....

oder mal probieren den boilie mit der pose anzubieten und gleich nach dem untertauchen anschlagen... sollen schon einige versucht haben und auch erfolgreich versucht haben miniboilie an einer leichten pose.


----------



## Paddy1977 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hallo ihr lieben,

wollte heute abend wieder an meinem graben (Siehe Bilder 4 antworten weiter oben) einen kurzansitz bis kurz nach dunkelheit und dann ab morgen früh wieder machen.

will diesmal andere Techniken anwenden und Euch fragen, ob es fängig sein kann:

1. Tauwurm an leichter Pose kurz über Grund um den Krabben zu entgehen.

2. Garnele mit Bodentaster auf Grund.

3. Hähnchenleber (ist angefüttert) mit Bodentaster bzw schnell sinkendem Spiro auf Grund. 

Boilie lasse ich. Werde ich morgen früh probieren. Als Futter habe ich mir 25 KG Sack Hartmais besorgt.

Will diese Taktik anwenden weil der Grund sehr schlammig ist und das freilaufende Birnenblei doch ein wenig Widerstand beim abziehen verursacht.

jeweils 10 cm vor dem Köder ein kleines Bleischrot welches den Köder am Boden halten wird. Werde elektr. Bissanzeiger verwenden mit selbstgeb. Einhängebissanzeiger. Ü-Ei an Büroklammer.

Werde eine Rute direkt in den Seerosen anbieten und eine ca. 3-5 Meter daneben. Mit der dritten beangel ich ein anderes Seerosenteil.

Würdet Ihr auch so verfahren oder anders.

Nehme gerne andere vorschläge an.

Danke und ein freundliches Petri an alle.


paddy


----------



## Windelwilli (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

25kg Hartmais für eine Nacht?
Willst du den Graben aufstauen oder dir Popcorn machen?|bigeyes

So 5kg wären denk ich ok, wobei ich den Mais noch anquellen lassen würde. Aber 25kg??


----------



## Manne83 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

das ist wohl für mehrmaliges an füttern gedacht, deinen Wurm werden sich die Krabben trotzdem holen sie können auch schwimmen und nicht nur krabbeln


----------



## Paddy1977 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Monnsum schrieb:


> das ist wohl für mehrmaliges an füttern gedacht, deinen Wurm werden sich die Krabben trotzdem holen sie können auch schwimmen und nicht nur krabbeln



scheixxe,,,,diese verlogenen viecher#d

ja klar...25 kg war bei der mühle minimum... habe es quellen lassen, dann ne halbe std gekocht und in das warme wasser vanille flavour und creme brulee von monin...das duuuuftet.

habe ein kg fertig, reicht für füttern heute und morgen dann der ansitz mit mais u boilies am haar.

maaaan es muss doch mal ne schleie beissen ausser brassen u rotaugen u k-k-krabben


----------



## Manne83 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

auf Maden habe ich beim Feedern auch schon die ein oder andere Schleie gefangen


----------



## Paddy1977 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Monnsum schrieb:


> auf Maden habe ich beim Feedern auch schon die ein oder andere Schleie gefangen



und wieviel köderfische zwischen den schleien???

haben heute morgen absolut grottig gebissen. kein biss auf boilie#d. aber n schönes rotauge ca 20 cm für die regentonne (killt die mückenlarven und wird im herbst wieder freigelassen)


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> und wieviel köderfische zwischen den schleien???
> 
> haben heute morgen absolut grottig gebissen. kein biss auf boilie#d. aber n schönes rotauge ca 20 cm für die regentonne (killt die mückenlarven und wird im herbst wieder freigelassen)



eine wirklich artgerechte hälterung.... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#q


----------



## Windelwilli (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> eine wirklich artgerechte hälterung.... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#q



Auch nicht anders als jeder Fisch in einem Aquarium auf dieser Welt. Und hier kann er sich sein Futter sogar noch selber suchen....

Immer dieses künstliche Aufgerege...#d


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Auf was willst du denn jetzt angeln? Auf Schleie oder auf Aal? Oder beides? Garnele und Hähnchenleber klingt für mich jedenfalls sehr nach Aal. Bei diesen Ködern würde ich jedenfalls nicht mit Schleien rechnen. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, ist es überflüssig den Tauwurm kurz über Grund anzubieten. Die Krabben sind immer da. Und so kann es dir auch passieren, dass du an den Schleien vorbeiangelst.
Warum versuchst du es eigentlich mit Methoden, die eigentlich für das Karpfenangeln konzipiert sind, auf Schleien zu fischen? Es gibt zwar Angler, die Schleien auf Boilies fangen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Und dann auch nur große Fische. Versuche doch erst einmal überhaupt Erfolg zu haben. Und wenn du dann keinen Erfolg hast, dann bringen Boilies erst recht nichts. Und nochwas: Beim Schleienangeln muss man sich meist durch viele Kleinfische durchangeln, bis dann mittendrinn wirklich mal eine beißt. Manchmal wartet man auch vergeblich und an einem Tag geht gar keine Schleie an den Haken. So ist das nunmal. Gerade mit dieser Fischart habe ich schon viele Erfahrungen gesammelt und auch schon gute Erfolge erzielt. Aber dafür muss auch der Bestand eines Gewässers stimmen.


----------



## Paddy1977 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Auf was willst du denn jetzt angeln? Auf Schleie oder auf Aal? Oder beides? Garnele und Hähnchenleber klingt für mich jedenfalls sehr nach Aal. Bei diesen Ködern würde ich jedenfalls nicht mit Schleien rechnen. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, ist es überflüssig den Tauwurm kurz über Grund anzubieten. Die Krabben sind immer da. Und so kann es dir auch passieren, dass du an den Schleien vorbeiangelst.
> Warum versuchst du es eigentlich mit Methoden, die eigentlich für das Karpfenangeln konzipiert sind, auf Schleien zu fischen? Es gibt zwar Angler, die Schleien auf Boilies fangen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Und dann auch nur große Fische. Versuche doch erst einmal überhaupt Erfolg zu haben. Und wenn du dann keinen Erfolg hast, dann bringen Boilies erst recht nichts. Und nochwas: Beim Schleienangeln muss man sich meist durch viele Kleinfische durchangeln, bis dann mittendrinn wirklich mal eine beißt. Manchmal wartet man auch vergeblich und an einem Tag geht gar keine Schleie an den Haken. So ist das nunmal. Gerade mit dieser Fischart habe ich schon viele Erfahrungen gesammelt und auch schon gute Erfolge erzielt. Aber dafür muss auch der Bestand eines Gewässers stimmen.



hey, abends angele ich auch auf aal, deswegen leber und tauwurm + garnele.

morgens und tagsüber schleie.

habe viel gelesen, dass schleien auf miniboilies gehen. brassen beissen ja auch, da habsch keine probleme mit. fische auch nur mit 12 haken und 10 mm miniboilies.

sollte ich schleie lieber mit mais oder tauwurm versuchen wie der standart?

***************

zu der rotauge in der regetonne sache.... diese tonne hat 200 liter. wäre der fisch zu gross würde ich ihn dort nicht hineinsetzen. zudem frisst es... kann sich also nicht ganz unwohl fühlen. ende september kommt es zurück.

man sollte sich wirklich mal lieber über die wirklich unartgerechte hälterung gedanken machen. wasser kommt immer frisch nach weil altes abläuft etc etc. alles alles ok.

lg
paddy


ps. wusste, dass dazu wieder kommis kommen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Naja ich nehme zum Schleienangeln immer nur 3 verschiedene Köder. An erster Stelle kommt der halbe Tauwurm. Den mögen sie am liebsten. Meistens gehen da auch die größeren drauf. Und die meisten Weißfische bekommen selbst einen halben Tauwurm nicht ins Maul. Problem sind nur manchmal die Barsche. Aber auch damit kann man leben. An zweiter Stelle kommt bei mir ein kleines Madenbündel. Aber da gibt es natürlich viel Beifang. Trotzdem beißen auch regelmäßig Schleien in allen Größen darauf. An dritter Stelle steht bei mir der Mais. Da nehme ich dann aber kleine Haken und ködere nur ein einziges Maiskorn an. Am besten funktioniert Mais aber in Gewässern vom Typ Dorfteich. An solchen Gewässern wird regelmäßig geangelt und demzufolge auch gefüttert. Die anderen Angler sitzen da dann meist auf Satzkarpfen an. Aber dadurch kennen die Schleien den Köder sehr gut. Also mache ich es genauso und mische Mais ins Futter. Auch ich füttere dann reichlich Grundfutter mit Mais an. Ich nehme mir dann meist eine Wurfrute und meine Stippe. An dem Gewässer muss man sich dann halt richtig durchangeln. Die Stippe lege ich immer direkt auf den Futterplatz und die andere Rute etwas abseits. Das macht richtig Spaß. Auf 15-20 Plötzen fange ich dann meist auch 1-2 Schleien. Alle 2-3 Angeln dann auch mal einen Karpfen, auf den ich es aber nicht anlege. Aber will ich gezielt Schleien fangen, dann suche ich bei uns immer ein Elbauengewässer auf. Diese Tümpel bzw. Weiher sind meist sehr flach und extrem verkrautet. Die Maximaltiefe sind meist nur 1,5 Meter. Überall ist Schilf und im Wasser Seerosen, Teichmummeln und Hornkraut. Am Ufer dazu auch noch Froschbiss und noch viele andere Sachen. Die Hauptnahrung der Schleien sind hier Insektenlarven und Schnecken(die findet man an fast jedem Krautstängel). Hier ist immer der Tauwurm am fängigsten, weil er der natürlichen Nahrung sehr nahe kommt. Mais geht an den Gewässern nur sehr selten(den mache ich dann manchmal als "Joker" drann, wenn wirklich mal garnichts geht). Ich denke bei dir wird es ähnlich sein. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass andere Angler da regelmäßig mit Mais angeln. Karpfen sind ja wohl auch nicht drinne.

Ach übrigens: Ich habe auch geangelte Fische zu Hause. Und zwar im Gartenteich meiner Familie. Das sind im Moment einige Weißfische und 3 Schleien bis 30cm.


----------



## Paddy1977 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey karpfenchamp,

danke für deine ausführliche antwort. hat mich sehr gefreut zu lesen.

ich denke nicht, dass karpfen in dem gewässer sind. von daher denke ich, dass es dort die eine oder schleie zu überlisten gilt. denn karpfen sollen ja für einen gesunden schleienbestand eher kontraproduktiv sein, oder?

wie gesagt der graben ist maximal 3 meter breit und schwankt in der tiefe wegen schleusenöffnung zwischen 1-2,5 meter. ich habe dort schon hecht gefangen und schöne brassen um 3 pfund sowie grosse rotaugen. zudem fängt man dort dicke barsche (aber eher beissen die kleinen auf tauwurm), kaulbarsche u eben krabben.

es gibt, wie man auf meinen bildern sehen kann, auch kleinere seerosenstellen und zudem ist das ganze ufer mit einer direkt in maximaltiefe abfallenden schilfkante versehen. bei diesen entwässerungsgräben hat man praktisch kein flaches ufer.

ich habe halt viel über miniboilies gelesen und erfahren, dass in england teilweise schleien generell mit boilies gefangen werden um halt die beifänge zu minimieren. am anfang dort war es auch so, dass ich mit maisboilies an den krabben vorbeigeangelt habe, aber jetzt haben die viecher sich auch noch an diese boilies gewöhnt.

fangen tue ich mit den boilies ja, aber leider nur dicke brassen. muss halt geduld aufbringen und werde in zukunft nur eine rute mit boilie auslegen und die andere wie du beschrieben hast.

angelst du mais u tauwurm auf grund oder waggler?

ich habe gestern ja meinen weichgekochten hartmais draussen gehabt und da weniger bisse gehabt, habe dann wieder dosenmais drangemacht und dann biss gleich das rotauge. ist also dosenmais fängiger?

mais am haar würdest du auch nur auf karpfen probieren und nicht auf schleie oder?

am anfang hatte ich dort erfolge mit mais auf grund aber mit einem kleinen popup auftreiben lassen so 20 cm über grund. die bisse kamen da härter als mit waggler.

vielen dank für deine tipps. freue mich auf antworten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also bevor wir dann vielleicht wieder zu den Grabenaalen zurückkehren, beziehe ich mich noch kurz auf deine Fragen. Also ich angle meist mit Pose, wenn man nicht weit werfen muss. Das Grundangeln mache ich auch manchmal aber das bringt in der Regel weniger Fische. Im Frühjahr nehme ich immer nur die Pose, weil die Grundrute mir da zu unsensibel ist. Karpfen sind in einem Gewässer halt sehr große Nahrungskonkurrenten für die Schleien. Sie verdrängen sie auch oft vom Futterplatz. Das funktioniert zusammen nur in größeren Gewässern wirklich gut. Und ich denke schon, dass Dosenmais fängiger auf Schleien ist als Hartmais. Der Dosenmais ist viel aromatischer und weicher als der Hartmais. Und den Dosenmais würde ich natürlich nicht am Haar anbieten. Beim Schleienangeln würde ich immer mindestens einen tierischen Köder(Tauwurm oder Maden) verwenden. Die mögen es nämlich proteinreich. Wenn du noch mehr wissen willst, dann solltest du dir vielleicht das Sonderheft "Schleie" vom Blinker holen. Das ist schon etwas älter aber da steht alles drinne, was du über das Schleienangeln wissen solltest. Das ist von Reihe Erfolgreich angeln. Du kriegst es bestimmt noch irgendwo günstig her. Bei Ebay bieten sie sowas immer an. Da steht auch deine Boilietheorie drinne, mit der ich mich allerdings nicht anfreunden will. Das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung. Ich lese den Blinker sonst garnicht. Aber das Heft habe ich und finde es gut.


----------



## Paddy1977 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hey,

so nachdem ich in meinem heiligen graben der schleie als zielfisch abgeschworen habe und mich dem aalbestand widmete, konnte ich jeweils an abendlichen kurzansitzen einen 65cm aal landen.

zweimal riss mir leider nach einem kurzen und heftigen drill die schnur. die aale haben jeweils nach dem biss sofort ca. 30 meter abgezogen und nach dem anschlag folgte ein kurzer drill. aber dann riss jeweils die 0,35 schnur mit einem 0,25 er aalvorfach monofill.

ich habe mir dann bei amazon.de von WFT die gute und günstige geflochtene bestellt. einmal 0,12...0,14 und 0,16.

ist es produktiv mit geflecht auf aal zu fischen. der grund ist sehr hindernissreich wie ich erfahren habe. die stärken müssten reichen oder?

wollte dann die 0,12 geflecht als vorfach mit aal und wurmhaken binden. normal müsste es reichen???

fischt ihr auch mit geflecht auf aal oder hat damit einer erfahrungen?

vielen dank.

paddy


----------



## Roy Digerhund (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Also die 35er Hauptschnur wird nicht ohne Beschädigung vor dem 25er Vorfach reißen. Entweder waren die Knoten schlecht, oder ein Hindernis/Muscheln haben dir deine Hauptschnur beschädigt.
In dem zweiten Fall kannst du am besten die doppelte Rutenlänge als Schlagschnur vorschalten(50-60er). Geflochtene macht bei Hindernissen keinen Sinn, da sie viel anfälliger ist.
Auch als Vorfach würde ich dir eher zu Mono raten(30er aufwärts)
Mit was für einer Rute hast du gefischt? Bei "30m Schnur abziehen", denke ich eher an größere Welse als an Aale.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Paddy1977 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Also die 35er Hauptschnur wird nicht ohne Beschädigung vor dem 25er Vorfach reißen. Entweder waren die Knoten schlecht, oder ein Hindernis/Muscheln haben dir deine Hauptschnur beschädigt.
> In dem zweiten Fall kannst du am besten die doppelte Rutenlänge als Schlagschnur vorschalten(50-60er). Geflochtene macht bei Hindernissen keinen Sinn, da sie viel anfälliger ist.
> Auch als Vorfach würde ich dir eher zu Mono raten(30er aufwärts)
> Mit was für einer Rute hast du gefischt? Bei "30m Schnur abziehen", denke ich eher an größere Welse als an Aale.
> Gruss ROY



Hatte eine DAM 60 und DAM 100 und jeweils ist die schnur gerissen.

ich war auch nur so blöde und habe den aal solange ziehen lassen weil einige sagte, dass man ihn bis zum stillstand ziehen lassen solle. wollt es mal probieren weil ich eben viele fehlbisse hatte wegen zu frühem anschlagen.

werde heute mal wieder mit stint, tauwurm und speck drei ruten auslegen. mal schauen.

danke für den tip.

paddy

ps. knoten überprüfe ich immer absolut penibel. trotzdem riss der knoten an der hauptschnur, ergo alles weg...haken, wirbel, stopperperle und tiroler hölzl....scheixxe... der arme fisch. hoffe er kann sich befreien was ich aber bezweifel.


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Hatte eine DAM 60 und DAM 100 und jeweils ist die schnur gerissen.
> 
> ich war auch nur so blöde und habe den aal solange ziehen lassen weil einige sagte, dass man ihn bis zum stillstand ziehen lassen solle. wollt es mal probieren weil ich eben viele fehlbisse hatte wegen zu frühem anschlagen.
> 
> ...


Aale sind da recht robust, also die Chancen sind nicht sooo schlecht. 
Den Anhieb würd ich beim Aalangeln immer *spätestens* nach 2m genommener Schnur setzen, ansonsten hast du Pech und der Fisch ist schon um zig Äste und durch Kraut gezogen - ich denke das ist bei dir passiert und da hilft dir dann auch keine 35er Schnur mehr.


----------



## Manne83 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

kleine Haken und nur 3 Wurmfetzen ran machen, dann kannst du auch früher anschlagen und in der Regel hängt er auch


----------



## Paddy1977 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hatte letzte nacht schon wieder zwei abrisse, aber nicht an der hauptschnur sondern am vorfach.... habe den aalen diesmal nur 2 meter schnur gegeben und angeschlagen... kurzer drill dann hänger...riss...|gr:

angele mit einem tiroler hölzl wegen den grundverhältnissen. anscheinen viel holz und äste im graben.

1.) habe mal geschaut und gesehen, dass viele bei hindernissreichen gewässern auch eine selbsthakmontage verwenden. sollte ich das mal probieren? dann hat der aal nicht soviel spiel und ich kann sofort das tier aus dem graben hieven.

oder:

2.) haken, vorfach, wirbel, 50 - 70 gramm blei und dann nach 50 cm ein bleischrot auf der schnur, dass der aal also 50 cm ziehen kann und sich dann selbst hakt durch das blei??

was würdet ihr bei dem hindernissreichen gewässer vorziehen? selbsthakmontage mag ich probieren. nur halt 1 oder 2. montage? was ist bei sehr hindernissreichem grund besser?

danke

paddy


----------



## forellebarbe__97 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo,

mit was für einer Montage fischst du denn in diesem Gewässer? Hast du keine Hänger da drinn?


----------



## teddy- (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> hatte letzte nacht schon wieder zwei abrisse, aber nicht an der hauptschnur sondern am vorfach.... habe den aalen diesmal nur 2 meter schnur gegeben und angeschlagen... kurzer drill dann hänger...riss...|gr:
> 
> angele mit einem tiroler hölzl wegen den grundverhältnissen. anscheinen viel holz und äste im graben.
> 
> ...





angelst du immer an der selben stelle wenn ja würde ich mal wechseln normal ist das nicht mit deinen schnurbrüchen



gruß


----------



## Paddy1977 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



forellebarbe__97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit was für einer Montage fischst du denn in diesem Gewässer? Hast du keine Hänger da drinn?



mit einem hölzl 20 gramm. manchmal hängt er aber ich bekomm ihn immer raus. denke mal er stellt sich zwischen die hindernisse und wenn ich den köder kontrolliere hat sich dieser ja wegen einem biss nicht bewegt. somit bekomm ich ihn ohne biss gut raus.


----------



## Paddy1977 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ist leider die einzige stelle wo man ans gewässer rankommt. sonst gibbet da nur kraut und schilffelder am ufer.

aber mit nem 70 er festblei und gleich anschlagen müsste es doch gehen?

werde es mal probieren und berichten.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@paddy: Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man so viele Abrisse hat, wechselt man die Stelle, oder lässt schweren Herzens das Gewässer in Ruhe.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Aalfighter (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Klingt alles etwas seltsam...
Aber ich gehe trotzdem mal darauf ein, ich würde 50er mono hauptschnur nehmen, mit Pose und 4 er Haken Fischen die ich mir mit 45er Mono selber binde! Einen halben Tauwurm komplett aufgezogen verwenden Und zügig den anhieb setzen. Damit kann ich in meinen Gräben zur Not halbe Bäume mit Aal rauszerren. 
Was du auch noch machen solltest, ist dir tagsüber ein genaues Bild vom Graben zu machen und Hindernisse mit einer Harke oder ähnlichem entfernen.
Warum machst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Graben? Das würde die ganze Sache glaubwürdiger machen und man könnte sich ein besseres Bild machen um dir bessere Tips zu geben.
Gruß frank


----------



## Ohrendieter (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

glaubwürdig isses,
das mal keine frage.
aber ich würd auch schweres geschütz auffahren !
hau dir ordentlich rückgrat in die schnur,kein blei unter 100 gramm und stell die ganze nummer aufrecht mit gespannter schnur,vorfach ca nen halben meter.
klappt in der elbe und auch im graben,problem sind kleine plagegeister deren biss du manchmal nur durch ein kurzes zittern der rutenspitze erkennst.
halt öfter mal den korrekten sitz des köders überprüfen.

is zwar auch nich die art angelei die ich am graben bevorzuge,geschweige denn anwende aber es funktioniert.
lies dir das thema mal von vorne an durch,der gute brassenwürger hat einiges dazu geschrieben wie hart man manchmal ins gericht gehen muss.

könntest dir allerdings auch ne beangelbare stelle selbst schaffen,
keine phantasie ?

und mit ner harke oder ähnlichem würd ich nich unbedingt im graben rumrühren ... ich passe mich der natur an und nich die natur soll sich mir anpassen.
ausserdem würdest du interessante unterstände damit zerstören ..

viel glück


----------



## Paddy1977 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> Klingt alles etwas seltsam...
> Aber ich gehe trotzdem mal darauf ein, ich würde 50er mono hauptschnur nehmen, mit Pose und 4 er Haken Fischen die ich mir mit 45er Mono selber binde! Einen halben Tauwurm komplett aufgezogen verwenden Und zügig den anhieb setzen. Damit kann ich in meinen Gräben zur Not halbe Bäume mit Aal rauszerren.
> Was du auch noch machen solltest, ist dir tagsüber ein genaues Bild vom Graben zu machen und Hindernisse mit einer Harke oder ähnlichem entfernen.
> Warum machst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Graben? Das würde die ganze Sache glaubwürdiger machen und man könnte sich ein besseres Bild machen um dir bessere Tips zu geben.
> Gruß frank



hey...gehe heute abend nochmal hin und werde dann bilder machen. glauben kannst es mir, denn an dem anderen ufer sind fast nur bäume und ich denke in der vergangenheit sind eben viele äste etc bei sturm ins wasser gefallen.

hatte endlich auch nen 70 aal und einen 41 barsch auf tau fangen können. anschlag sofort, ausser bei dem barsch, da musste ich erst 20 meter hinlaufen als der bissanz quitschte. aber war alles ok.

habe mir extra ne 0,45 aalschnur mono bestellt und n 35er FC fürs vorfach.

bilder schicke ich nach vom barsch u aal.

wenn mir nur nicht immer die scheiss krabben das leben zur hölle machen. nachtangeln ist die hölle da. die viecher beissen auch stumpf den haken ab.

trotzdem danke.


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

huhu @ all

melde mich mal wieder mit meiner grabenerfahrung. ich wollte ja auf biegen und brechen ne schleie fangen.... OHNE ERFOLG...

glaube ich weiss nun auch warum:

ich bin letzte woche nach einiger pause mal wieder hin und dachte ich stelle meine ruten mal auf räuber um. also schöne köderfische für zandergröße geholt und raus meine sieben ruten

hatte vier auf grund mit köfi und drei mit pose.

habe in einer woche (letzte woche donnerstag bis heute) 5 hechte und 4 zander gefangen. zander alle um die 60 cm also vollkommen ok und der größte hecht hatte 85 cm.

zwei hechte und zwei unbekannte hatten sich lösen können...

kein wunder, dass ich keine schleien etc fangen konnte. es gab dort eben keine wegen der großen anzahl der räuber...denke ich.

bilder lade ich noch hoch.

lg
paddy


----------



## Matz3 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi Paddy, sieben Ruten... :k


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Hi Paddy, sieben Ruten... :k




in s.-holstein kann ich mit so vielen ruten fischen die ich beaufsichten kann.... geile regelung...so kann ich den ganzen graben über 50m mit ruten bestücken.... und dank elek. bissanzeiger kann ich alle beaufsichtigen... coole regelung finde ich. wusste ich aber auch erst seid kurzem....lach


----------



## sprogoe (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Hi Paddy, sieben Ruten... :k



ist im Norden normal, glaube ich.

Siggi


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ist im Norden normal, glaube ich.
> 
> Siggi



wenn ich mir vorstelle mit gerade 2 ruten an der elbe... nee da wirst ja bekloppt.

da lobe ich mir hier die chancenerweiterung...

ABER an unseren vereinsgewässern in glückstadt sind auch -nur- 2 ruten erlaubt. mit 7 holste sonst ja in einer nach alle satzkarpfen und schleien raus, grins.|rolleyes


----------



## Snake77 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich finde 4 Ruten perfekt! 3 Ruten geht auch noch... alles ab 5 ist übertrieben!


----------



## Matz3 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wenn`s läuft reichen 2...

Grüße, Matze


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Wenn`s läuft reichen 2...
> 
> Grüße, Matze




recht haste...gestern hatte ich -nur- zwei auf grund weil ich nur noch 2 halbwegs vernünftige köfis hatte...( die waren schon 2 tage im wasser aber sahen noch ganz gut aus).

darauf hatte ich dann (bei gefühlter windstärke 100) einen hecht und einen zander.

viele sagen ja auch die zander sind schwer zu fangen aber bei mir hier beissen die weitaus brutaler als die hechte. der haken ist immer bis zum schlund geschluckt.

ich bin ja wegen den hindernissen im wasser auf geflecht 0,10, 0,11 und 0,12 umgestiegen mit einem dünnen stahlvorfach und köfi auf doppelhaken (ryder, auch für die hechte) und hatte KEINE abrisse mehr ... kein vergleich zu meinen abrissexessen als ich auf aal ging.

aber der vorteil von 7 ruten ist, dass ich 3 gute stellen beangeln kann. wenn zwei nicht gehen, aber eine stelle geht noch.

habe nun auch nicht immer alle sieben draussen. wenn das wetter sehr mies und windig ist, habe ich nur 3-4 draussen und die anderen vorgebunden, damit ich beim sturm nicht alles wechseln muss. also fisch raus und die fertige rute dann raus.


----------



## Paddy1977 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Wenn`s läuft reichen 2...
> 
> Grüße, Matze



und ich hasse es, zu blinkern oder spinnern. ist aber auch schwer bei 0,5 - 1 meter wassertiefe.

bin eher der ruhige ansitzangler.


----------



## Manne83 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

echt?? wo steht das??


----------



## Paddy1977 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

geht schon. macht bei dem kraut und den ganzen holz am grund keinen spass...


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

7 ruten ??

ob nun erlaubt oder nich,
das is doch kein entspanntes angeln mehr,
das hört sich nach stress an,auch wenn "nur" 3 oder 4 ausgelegt sind.

gehts dir in erster linie darum unbedingt ein erfolgserlebnis einzufahren oder is dein kühlschrank permanent leer ?

früher bin ich mit 2 ruten an meinen graben aber wenns gut läuft - und das tut es bisweilen,sei es nun aal,weissfisch oder die quälgeister mit 8 beinen - dann is mir das zuviel rumgekaspere,zuviel unruhe.
deswegen gehe ich seit geraumer zeit nur noch mit einer los,beim graben-spinnfischen sowieso.
mit einer rute haste deine gesamte konzentration auf eine sache beschränkt,wirst keinen biss verpassen und kannst trotz allem reagieren,sollte es mal nich laufen und deine taktik ändern.

abgesehen davon haste deine ruhe und genau deswegen gehe ich zum angeln.


----------



## marco1983 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ich darf in meinen verein mit 5 ruten angeln,ist hier im norden auch normal,macht auch fast jeder.
ist schon ganz schön wenn man 5 knicklichter beobachten kann,der vorteil ist das man mehrere köder benutzen kann.
ich fische meistens mit 2x tauwurm,1xmistwurm,1x fisch,1xfischfetzen.
somit hat man auch nette beifänge.
manchmal ist es jedoch schon recht stressig wenn man mehrere bisse auf einmal hat|supergri


----------



## redlem (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wow,

ich glaub soviele Stecken wäre mir eindeutig zu stressig...


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bei uns sind 3 erlaubt und das reicht auch 

Werde mich auch nächstes jahr mal an einen graben Wagen der ist 1m breit und zwischen 20cm und 1m tief...hat Verbindung mit 6 torflöchern und einem 360ha großen see


----------



## Ohrendieter (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

so,
erster grabenansitz is erledigt :
ein gigantisches rotauge von ca 40 cm und ne ganze armada mücken,
sonst gabs nix.
die 8 beinigen plagegeister sind auch bereits aktiv,sehr nervig ..

aber machte unheimlich spass und sobald die dämmerung einsetzte kam alles raus was ich übern winter vermisste .. rehe,fledermäuse,bisam,wasservögel .. einfach toll.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Heute Abend geht es auch an einen so kleinen Bach ,gehört seit Jahren zu unserem Vereinsgewässer aber niemand Angelt da da er mitten in einem Moorgebiet liegt ,bis vor wenigen Tagen wuste ich selber nicht wo er genau langfließt bis ich mal wieder gesucht habe und zwei Joggerinnen traf die ich fragen konnte ,bin mal gespannt


----------



## ALCAPONE (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hallo Michael,
biste im ASV Cuxhaven?
Warst Du erfolgreich an dem Graben?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Ohrendieter (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

kopier den kram mal woanders her,
scheint hier besser aufgehoben zu sein 


moin moin,
zeit für frischen wind hier 

ich bin umgezogen und habe nun ganz neue gräben in unmittelbarer umgebung,fussmarsch oft keine 200 Meter entfernt,praktische sache.
war 2mal des nachts bereits los aber ausser barsche von ganz lütt bis gute 30 cm war noch nix drin .. keine spur vom Aal bisher.
über ein bestimmtes stück eines grabens habe ich in den letzten jahren schon 2mal dasselbe gehört,nämlich das dort Karpfen unnerwegs sein sollen !
gerüchte gerüchte ... dachte ich,bis ich nachts nen anwohner traf der gerade seine mülltonne zur strasse rollte ( gegen halb zwölf .. ):
er meinte das letztes jahr seine erntehelfer mal mitm Blinker nen 9 kg Karpfen am rücken erwischten ... selbe stelle 
um es abzukürzen,ich versuch mein glück heut abend mal auf karpfen,hab mir ne handvoll frolic gekauft und n büschen mais,mit boilies will ich nix zu tun haben.
nur kann ich dort keinen futterplatz anlegen aber hat jemand erfahrung mit der karpfenpirsch in kleinsten gewässern ?
das ding is wieder 2m breit und maximal 0,5 Meter flach.

ich versuchs einfach mal auf gut glück nachher,
wer tips und tricks auffe pfanne hat,
immer her damit 

schön gruss
______


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



ALCAPONE schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> biste im ASV Cuxhaven?
> Warst Du erfolgreich an dem Graben?
> Gruß Patrick



Alt aber ich antworte trotzdem mal 

Ja Asv Cuxhaven ,Gewässer ist die Rönne ,liegt mitten im Ahlenfalkenberger Moor ,sehr trübes flaches Wasser , letztes Jahr habe ich es da 3 mal versucht aber leider ohne Erfolg ,letzte Woche bin ich mal an einem kleinen Straßengraben lang gewandert und habe da zumindest nen kleinen Hecht gesehen , das war die Strecke zwischen Süderleda und Ihlienworth ,auch die Strecke zwischen Wanna und Ihlienworth dürfte was hergeben


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Töffte ein Jahr gebraucht zum Antworten...#6#6#6 :q


----------



## flasha (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ist der Thread mittlerweile tot? Echt schade...habe die Berichte immer gerne verfolgt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Farek91 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hoffe doch nicht! Ich habe bei uns in der Nähe nun auch einen Graben entdeckt. Dieser ist 1,5m breit und ca. 60-80cm tief. 
Er scheint sehr modrig zu sein. Bewuchs am Grabenrand ist kaum vorhanden. Er liegt direkt in unberührten Wiesen und scheint vor Jahren mal Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zum Opfer gefallen zu sein. Es handelt sich bei dem Graben um einen Vorfluter, der über ein Pumpwerk an den Fluss angeschlossen ist. Meint Ihr man sollte es dort mal auf Aal probieren? Gerade heute ist das Wetter ja ideal.


----------



## Farek91 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Leute,
danke für das schnelle Feedback. 
@Spin-Fly War mehr als Redewendung gedacht, weil der Graben eben nicht mehr natürlich ausschaut. Er ist einfach kerzengerade wie du es so schön beschrieben hattest. #h
Natürlich bin ich froh darüber das es solche Gräben überhaupt gibt und dieser nicht einfach ein Betonkanal ist.

Ich werde heute abend mal einen Ansitz wagen und später davon berichten!

LG


----------



## Welskescherer (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hab dann auch mal was zu berichten. Es ist zwar schon ca. 2 Monate her, aber ich war mit meinem Neffen an einem unserer kleinen flachen Kanäle, die hier in Ostfriesland Tief genannt werden. Der Kanal selber ist ca. 4 Meter breit und 30 bis 35cm tief und recht verkautet. Wir angelten in einer Außenkurve, in der ein Graben in das Tief geht. Der Graben ist an der Einmündungsstelle etwa 1,5m breit und flacher als der Kanal. Mein Neffe fragte mich, ob es Sinn macht eine Angel in dem Graben zu platzieren. Ich sagte, warum nicht. In der Dämmerung hatte wir dann ein paar Fehlbisse. Als es Dunkel wurde hatte mein Neffe einen Biss im Graben und konnte eine 30er Schleie landen. Später fing er im Graben noch einen 61er Aal. Er legt noch eine weitere Rute in den Graben und ich legte noch eine Rute vorne in den Einlauf. Letzendlich kamen im Dunkeln alle Bisse im Graben, wobei nur ich noch einen Fisch landen konnte (Rotauge). Ich Kanal selber gab es keinen einzigen Zupfer im Dunkeln.


----------



## flasha (2. August 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Bin zur Zeit auch hier oben in Ostfriesland. An welchem Gräben seid ihr gewesen bzw. welche Ecke? Werde morgen auch mal so einen kleinen Graben probieren. Zur Zeit mach die Hitze zu schaffen...da macht das Angeln auch nicht wirklich Spaß.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welskescherer (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Der Graben war im Raum Ihlow. Aber es gibt hier viele solcher kleinen Gewässer. Du musst halt nur darauf achten, dass sie auch in der Gewässerkarte vom BVO aufgeführt sind, wenn du dort angeln willst. Ein gutes Beispiel für einen solchen schmalen Kanal, der irgendwann so schmal wird, dass er nur noch ein Graben ist, ist die Flumm.


----------



## Purist (25. August 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Du musst halt nur darauf achten, dass sie auch in der Gewässerkarte vom BVO aufgeführt sind, wenn du dort angeln willst.



Bei weite Teilen des "Grabennetzes" liegen die Fischereirechte beim Entwässerungsverband Emden (die haben auch eine Karte dazu online) bzw. EV Oldersum. Soweit ich weiss, geben die die Entwässerungsverbände selber gar keine Karten aus.
Aus Interesse habe ich einmal beim BVO angefragt, wie es mit den Gräben gehandhabt wird. Als Antwort bekam ich, dass diese kleinen Entwässerungsgräben, die in ein BVO-Gewässer führen, auch abgedeckt sind, wenn man mit BVO Erlaubnis angelt. 

Natürlich sollte man sich trotzdem vorher genau darüber informieren, ob keine anderen Fischereirechteinhaber vorhanden sind, einige Ausnahmen gibt's schon.


----------



## Ohrendieter (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hatte gestern kurzfristig die möglichkeit einen neuen graben anzutesten und
es hat sich gelohnt :
2 stämmige aale in gut einer stunde,brachten zusammen fast ein kg auf die waage.
noch einen rabiaten biss versemmelt und dann war der spuk auch schon wieder vorbei ...
tiefe ca 30 cm,tauwurm und vollmond


----------



## phirania (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Immer schön dran bleiben,die Aale kommen wieder....


----------



## Cormoraner (8. September 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Unglaublich! Da fällt mir ein das eins meiner Stammgewässer, ein Umflutkanal eine kleine Abzweigung bis tief durch die Walachei hat. 

Es wird ein kleiner Bach draus der vll mit 3m Breite anfängt (Tiefe denke 40cm bis einen Meter) und dann immer schmaler wird und dann ähnlich wie auf den Fotos auf der ersten Seite sich den Wald durchschlängelt.

Habe da noch nie Fische beobachten können auch wenn das Wasser teilweise glasklar ist. 

Meint ihr es wäre einen Versuch wert? Wo soll ich mich da hinsetzen zum Feedern? Kurz hinter dem Einlauf (mit schöner Strömung über den Steinen) oder eher weiter im Wald wo es schmaler wird und ruhiger?

Sehr interessante Angelei, vorallem weiss ich das dort wirklich keiner angelt! Würde am liebsten tagsüber mal mit einem Tauwurm dort feedern.


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

wie und wo man feedert weiss ich nich zu sagen,
aber einen ganz einfachen versuch mit nem tauwurm steht nie etwas im wege.
und nur weil du dort keine fische siehst heisst es nich,
das dort nix lebt ...
wirst dich wundern was sich in diesen kleinen,vergessenen und unbeangelten perlen alles verbergen kann 
ich bin quasi umzingelt von diesen gräben und  .. gehe kaum noch an die elbe .
viel glück und lass hören was dein versuch brachte


----------



## Cormoraner (9. September 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Deswegen interessiert mich das so sehr, komplett unbesiedeltes und vergessenes Bächlein abgehend vom Dahme Umflutkanal welcher schon Schätze an Fischen in sich trägt und wunderschön ist.

Im Grunde genommen wollte ich nur gesagt haben, das ich es auf Grund versuche. Muss leider ca 1.5 Stunden da hin fahren sodas ich nicht all zu oft vor Ort bin. Werde aber Bericht erstatten!


----------



## ALCAPONE (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und warst Du erfolgreich?


----------



## Cormoraner (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hey grüß dich!

Ich war vor 2 Wochen mal für ne Stunde an der fließenden Pfütze und bin begeistert!

Ich konnte zwei schöne Forellen fangen (übrigens meine ersten Forellen überhaupt!) und eine Menge toller Barsche und Plötzen.

Ich bin begeistert. Werde es öfters probieren, vorallem  mal nachts auf Aal! :m:m:m 

Danke für die guten Worte, sonst hätte ich es dort nie ausprobiert!


----------



## ALCAPONE (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Hi,
hättest Lust mal zu 2 zu gehen?
Wo aus Berlin kommst her?
Mfg


----------



## ALCAPONE (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja dann eben nicht...hätte dich dann auch gerne mal mitgenommen an meinen Graben.Am richtigen Tag kann man da locker 2 stellig fangen.


----------



## Cormoraner (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Du ich Weiss nich mal ob man da angeln darf geschweige denn davon kennen wir uns doch gar nicht und da soll ich dir gleich das zeigen wonach ich ein Jahr selber suchen musste


----------



## ajotas (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

:q ich will auch wissen, wo dieser tolle Forellenbach ist, den man sehr wahrscheinlich nicht frei beangeln darf....lol


----------



## ALCAPONE (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ja dann eben nicht...mein Graben liegt ganz kurz hinter Berlin.Ich habs nicht weit.15 min. von mir


----------



## Ohrendieter (23. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

und meine herren,
is schon wer aktiv am graben ?

ich warte noch 2 bis 3 wochen,dann stimmt
die wassertemperatur  

dann wird knallhart angegriffen !


----------



## marco1983 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ja,dieses jahr habe ich bereits 14 aale,verteilt auf 7 tagen.
Dieses jahr sind meine aale bis jetzt sehr dick,und hatte nur 2 untermaßige.
Ausserdem hatte ich dieses jahr noch keinen fehlbiss


----------



## Daniel SN (25. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gib uns doch einmal paar Bilder bitte.


----------



## marco1983 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Glaubst du mir nicht?
Ich mache keine bilder mehr,weils einfach immer die selben bilder sind.
Ich könnte wohl bilder reinstellen,nur würde das dann nicht jeder gut finden...
wegen wetter geh ich zur zeit nicht angeln,vielleicht morgen wieder,dann mache ich bilder.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Klar glaube ich dir...
 Warum auch nicht...wenn man seine Stellen kennt sind gute Fänge möglich. 
 Und ja die Neidfraktion wird leider viel zu schnell angelockt.


----------



## marco1983 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

ok,ich gehöre nicht zu den nacharmern welche erst angeln gehen wenn fangmeldungen kommen,oder die nach wassertemperatur gehen...
macht mir einfach spaß,an einigen jahren hatte ich schon im februar meine ersten aale

nächste mal mache ich bilder,weiß noch nicht ob ich heute oder morgen angeln gehe,stört mich bischen das die sonne nicht knallt wie letzte woche,aber ich werde es auch so mal versuchen


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gibt es Keine Grabenangler mehr hier oder was ?


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Habe leider erfahren das das Angeln in meinem kleinem Graben den ich zuvor beschrieben habe nicht erlaubt ist bzw. nur mit Sonderkarte und dann auch nur mit Fliege.

Damit hat sich das leider erledigt - habe keine Lust mir da noch unnötig Stress einzuhandeln. Der große Fluss in den dieser kleine "Bach" mündet ist jedoch frei und ein Gewässer meiner DAV Karte.


----------



## Snake77 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Carsten Coerdt schrieb:


> Gibt es Keine Grabenangler mehr hier oder was ?


Bin nicht mehr dabei, da es in Ostfriesland anscheinend weniger und weniger davon gibt. #d
Muss mir und den Aalen hier nicht antun. 

Viel Glück! #h


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Carsten Coerdt schrieb:


> Gibt es Keine Grabenangler mehr hier oder was ?


 
 Da stellt sich wieder die Frage: Wo ist Nuffy?


----------



## Windelwilli (5. August 2015)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da stellt sich wieder die Frage: Wo ist Nuffy?



Mit Nuffi ist der Letzte von uns gegangen...schnief :c


----------



## Berater (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

|kopfkrat





Nordangler schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr dazu ein Bericht in der Esox.
> Ich angele viel in solchen Gräben. Einige waren nur knapp 20-30 cm breit und nur ein paar Zentimeter tief.
> Tolle Aale gefangen. Selten einen unter 500 gr. Meistens waren alle um die 1000 gr. schwer.
> 
> Sven



das ist denn doch wohl übertrieben. 20 - 30 cm breit und einige Zentimeter tief?


----------



## harbec (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

hello and all!

Hoffentlich schläft dieser thread nicht ein!
Für meinen Teil stecke ich schon in den Vorbereitungen.


----------



## zokker (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



harbec schrieb:


> hello and all!
> 
> Hoffentlich schläft dieser thread nicht ein!
> Für meinen Teil stecke ich schon in den Vorbereitungen.


Was ist denn da großartig zu tun?
Haken schärfen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



zokker schrieb:


> Was ist denn da großartig zu tun?
> Haken schärfen?



Er hebt Löcher in den Gräben aus.


----------



## KxKx2 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

:q:q:q#6

 Vorfreude ist....


----------



## phirania (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sucht er nach Nuffi...? :q:q:q


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Nee, wir suchen in Bayern heuer wahrscheinlich vergeblich, weil die Kormorane alles ausgeräumt haben!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Nee, wir suchen in Bayern heuer wahrscheinlich vergeblich, weil die Kormorane alles ausgeräumt haben!!



Bei euch kommen doch sowieso keine Aale mehr an. |bla:


----------



## phirania (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Sind die denn Bergsteiger,die Aale....? :q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



phirania schrieb:


> Sind die denn Bergsteiger,die Aale....? :q:q



3 Aale auf dem Weg nach Bayern sind nichts anderes wie Kormoran-Spaghetti ! :m


----------



## Berater (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

es gibt sie noch die unbeachteten Gewässer und kleinen Gräben wo überraschend große aale drin sind


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Und hoch damit !


----------



## Abfälle (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Genau der Thread nach dem ich gesucht habe. Ich werde es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal an den Gräben in HH und im Umland probieren. Hab richtig Bock auf entspannte Angelei an kleinem Gewässer. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Abfälle (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Gestern war ich das erste mal mit Rute an "meinem" Graben oder Wettern oder wie auch immer. Breite vielleicht zwei Meter, Tiefe zwischen 10cm und 20cm, mit einigen Tieferen Löchern am Ufer. Ich habe Dendrobenas und Maden durchgezupft und auch mal liegen lassen um erst mal zu sondieren was dort überhaupt geht. Barsche und Döbel sind auf dem kleinen Teilstück an dem ich war schon mal nicht drin wie es scheint. Ich habe auch nicht viel erwartet und habe die Zeit eher zum beobachten benutzt, aber der Graben blieb schweigsam. Wenn es endlich mal ein wenig wärmer wird werde ich definitiv noch mal einen Versuch starten und zwar auf Schleicher. Dann kann man schön entspannen und weiter beobachten ob es nicht vielleicht doch Fischaktivität zu verzeichnen gibt.


----------



## Shura (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin! Hier an der Norderelbe gibt es auch solche Gräben, die teilweise eine Verbindung zur Dove/Gose haben. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, ob man da frei fischen darf, oder nicht. Karte für diverse Gewässer hab ich ja.

Die Gräben entwässern wohl die Felder, haben teilweise kleine Schleusen und sind zwischen 2 und 4 Metern breit, wirken teilweise auch sehr tief mit leichter Strömung.

Beim Wandern konnte ich letztes Jahr eindeutig Fischaktivität ausmachen und auch die Reiher hocken da immer rum.


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wenn die Gewässerfläche die relevate Größe zur Ernennung eines Fischereiaufsehers erreicht, benötigtst du in jedem Fall eine Angelberechtigung. Da Kanäle und Gräben meist diese Grenze (Bundeslandspezifisch) überschreiten musst du dich u.U. mit dem fischereirechtlichen Aufseher in Verbindung setzen, sofern die Streke nicht von einem Berufsfischer verwaltet wird. Ansonsten obliegt es deinem Verhandlungsgeschick mit dem Eigentümer/Fischereiaufseher dort zu angeln. Der Aufseher oder Berufsfischer ist allerdings nicht verpflichtet, dir das Gewässer zum Angeln zur Verfügung zu stellen.
So der Tenor einer Anfrage-Mail von mir vor 3 Jahren an das entsprechende brandenburgische Ministerium, wofür die allerdings auch etliche Tage und Instanzen der Rückfrage brauchten. Offenbar ist das auch seitens des Ministeriums/Amts ein eher seltener Fall, wo die auch nicht gleich alles sofort ad hoc wissen.

Ne andere Frage ist, wer das kontrollieren soll.


----------



## Abfälle (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Was die Zuständigkeit angeht, habe ich mich auch so schlau gemacht wie es geht. Von den Vereinen ist jedenfalls niemand Pächter und auch sonst fühlt sich niemand zuständig. Der Bauer hat gestern neben mir sein Feld gepflügt und ihm war es auch egal. Also eigentlich verhält es sich so wie es schon mehrfach hier beschrieben wurde. Mir fällt gerade ein, ganz tot war der Wettern nicht, ein paar Wasserwanzen waren immerhin am Start .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Abfälle schrieb:


> Gestern war ich das erste mal mit Rute an "meinem" Graben oder Wettern oder wie auch immer. Breite vielleicht zwei Meter, Tiefe zwischen 10cm und 20cm, mit einigen Tieferen Löchern am Ufer. Ich habe Dendrobenas und Maden durchgezupft und auch mal liegen lassen um erst mal zu sondieren was dort überhaupt geht. Barsche und Döbel sind auf dem kleinen Teilstück an dem ich war schon mal nicht drin wie es scheint. Ich habe auch nicht viel erwartet und habe die Zeit eher zum beobachten benutzt, aber der Graben blieb schweigsam. Wenn es endlich mal ein wenig wärmer wird werde ich definitiv noch mal einen Versuch starten und zwar auf Schleicher. Dann kann man schön entspannen und weiter beobachten ob es nicht vielleicht doch Fischaktivität zu verzeichnen gibt.



Genau so einen Graben habe ich früher beangelt...der mündete einige 100m in der Nordsee / Wattenmeer, allerdings war der durchgängig so flach. Gab da nur Aal und Stichlinge drin. Da es so flach war konnte man teilweise durch Wasserbewegung sehen, wenn ein Aal auf den Köder zugeschwommen ist. Ideal war immer Juni / Juli und dann mit ganz normalen Regenwürmern. Mittlerweile ist der Graben aber leider völlig zugewachsen...im Wasser auch alles voll mit Schilf


----------



## Gerris (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ist wohl noch nicht die richtige Zeit für kleine Gräben.

@Shura: Würde mich mal interssieren welche "Gräben" du genau meintest...
Am besten per PN...


----------



## Abfälle (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Shura: Schau mal beim Bergedorfer AV, die haben ein paar von den Gräben gepachtet, aber wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt die die du meinst 

@ D1985: Kommt schon hin, der Graben an dem ich war war sehr trüb um nicht zu sagen braun. Sehen konnte man wenig, dafür waren einige der umliegenden Gräben ähnlich klar. 

@ Gerris: Nee das stimmt wohl. Zeit, dass der Frühling ein wenig in Schwung kommt und auch die Wassertemperaturen ein wenig steigen.


----------



## Shura (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Abfälle: Zumindest beim Elbetreff sehe ich, dass die Bergedorfer eher in Allermöhe unterwegs sind. 

Vielleicht nerv ich mal die Hamburger Fischreidingsbumsbehörde wenn ich in Laune bin.  Morgen geh ich nochmal die Gräben unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## Shura (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

SO!

Ich habe gerade mit der obersten Fischereibehörde in HH telefoniert und dort wurde mir gesagt, dass diverse Gräben die NICHT auf Elbetreff als verpachtet eingezeichnet sind, als freie Gewässer zu betrachten sind.
Das es eventuelle Ausnahmen gibt, konnte aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Also mal von Naturschutzgebieten etc. abgesehen, da ist es irgendwo klar, dass man nicht angeln darf. So z.B. am Kirchwerder Sammelgraben im Naturschutzgebiet bei Kirchwerder.

Nun denn!


----------



## geomujo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

In Naturschutzgebieten ist das Angeln nicht grundsätzlich verboten. Da musst du dir das entsprechende Gesetz/Verordnung zum NSG anschauen. Hier in der Mark sind einige NGSs vorhanden an  denen das Angeln nicht verboten, also im Umkehrschluss erlaubt ist.

"Frei" heiß dann wohl so viel wie in Staatsbesitz?! - also eine Liegenschaft öffentlichen Rechts auch "Öffentlicher Grund" genannt


----------



## Michael.S (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal eine Anfrage gemacht , wegen nicht verpachtete Gewässer , bin dann direkt zur Betreffenden Gemeinde gegangen ,Antwort war ich soll mich da an die Grundstückbesitzer an den Gewässern wenden , die haben also auch noch was zu sagen


----------



## Windelwilli (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Die meisten Gräben gehören sowieso Nuffi!


----------



## Shura (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@Geo

Mit frei meinte ich frei befischbar mit dem gültigen Angelschein ohne das man eine zusätzliche Tageskarte brauch, das ist ja bei ganz vielen Wasserflächen hier der Fall.


Naja die Grundstücksbesitzer.... Das sind alles verpachtete, landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen. Gibt keine Zäune, Schilder oder ähnliches, man kommt überall ran (und da gehen auch Leute spazieren mit Hund etc.) Aber ich weiß schon, was du meinst.

Ich denke es wird Bauer Hansen nicht jucken, ob da ein Reiher oder Angler am Grabenrand rumsitzt. x)


----------



## Gerris (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Frei werden in Hamburg die Gewässer genannt, die man mit gültigem Angelschein beangeln darf!
Kein Pächter, kein Angelverein wie z.B. Teile der Elbe, oder des Hamburgeer Hafens.

Die Antwort zu den Entwässerungsgräben hört sich vielversprechend an!


----------



## Abfälle (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

@ Shura: Das sieht gut aus, ran da!


----------



## hensev (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

KAnn nicht schon einer die ersten Fangmeldungen raus hauen=? Nach ostern steigen die Temperaturen dann sollte es doch los gehen


----------



## Serdo (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Heute Mittag bin ich in Hamburg mal raus gegangen. Da fielen Schneeflocken. Also bin ich wieder rein gegangen.


----------



## geomujo (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

"man kommt überall ran"

Bei uns in Brandenburg gibt es das "Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft". Außerhalb von geschlossenen Ortschaften darf ich alle Grundstücke betreten  - auch wenn sie mir nicht gehören. Ich darf es dann jedoch nicht mehr, wenn mir dies per Schild, Zaun oder anderer sichtbarer Begrenzung verwehrt wird.

Allerdings bedürfen Absperr und Weidezäune der Genehmigung der entsprechenden Behörde. Wir haben hier so ein Fall in Potsdam mit dem Fluss Nuthe. Landesgewässer zweiter Ordnung - also in Besitz des Landes. Jedoch liegen auf dem Flussabschnitt historische Fischereirechte, die mind 500 Jahre alt sind. Dem gehören auch die umliegenden Ländereien mit den grabenartigen Nebenläufen. Hier gab es des öfteren Ärger mit der Gemeindeverwaltung Nuthetal (Vorort) dass der Mensch im LSG eigenmächtig Wege absperrte. Das ist nicht rechtens. Die Landschaft MUSS frei zugänglich sein.

Wie das jetzt an der Küste ist - hmmmm. Gut Frage.
ist die Gewässerfläche so klein, dass keine fischereirechtliche Bedeutung vorliegt, ist es an dem Eigentümer des Gewässers darüber zu entscheiden wer wann zu welchen Konditionen dort angeln darf. Ist das angrenzende Uferflurstück drumherum 'offen' darfst du es auch ohne seine Einwilligung betreten.

Eine Angelberechtigung (Jahresabgabemarke) muss in jedem Fall beim Amt entrichtet werden. Aber das ist alles Ländersache und u.U. nicht überall gleich übertragbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



geomujo schrieb:


> "man kommt überall ran"
> 
> Bei uns in Brandenburg gibt es das "Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft". Außerhalb von geschlossenen Ortschaften darf ich alle Grundstücke betreten  - auch wenn sie mir nicht gehören. Ich darf es dann jedoch nicht mehr, wenn mir dies per Schild, Zaun oder anderer sichtbarer Begrenzung verwehrt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## geomujo (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Axo - natürlich einschränkend, dass nichts beschädigt werden darf - also über den gesäten Acker laufen ist nicht drin. Die Wiese ist aber kein Problem - das wird er hinnehmen müssen. Die Frage ist ob es eine Wirtschaftswiese ist die besonderen Schutzstatus hat z.b. durch seltene Pflanzen die sich darauf befinden. An einer gewöhnlichen Wiese richtest du beim Betreten aber keinen Flurschaden an im Gegensatz zum frisch gesätem Feld - aber wie gesagt alles Ländersache.


----------



## hensev (29. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Das ist bei uns in NRW etwas anders. Auch wenn du da über eine Wiese läufst ohne eine entsprechende Genehmigung und der Bauer sieht es nicht gerne ziehst du im Streitfall wohl den kürzeren....
Ich meine man muss schon auf einen ziemlich sturkopf treffen, damit dieser etwas unternimmt oder sich anderweitig unter aller sau benehmen.

Daher ist mein Motto immer, leben und leben lassen. Wenn man sich, egal wo ordentlich verhält sagt auch im normal fall keiner was. Das Risiko ist allerdings auf deiner seite.


----------



## geomujo (29. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

§ 22 BbgNatSchAG
Betreten der freien Landschaft (zu § 59 BNatSchG)

"In der freien Landschaft darf jede Person private Wege und Pfade, Feldraine, Heide-, Öd- und Brachflächen sowie landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen außerhalb der Nutzzeit zum Zwecke der Erholung auf eigene Gefahr betreten"

und weiter

"Das Betretungsrecht darf nur so ausgeübt werden, dass die Belange der anderen Erholungssuchenden und die Eigentums- und Nutzungsrechte nicht *unzumutbar* beeinträchtigt werden"

http://www.mlul.brandenburg.de/media_fast/4055/bbg_natschutzrecht.pdf

Dann macht doch mal Druck auf eure Lokalpolitiker


----------



## Gerris (29. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich gar keine Ufer betrete, sondern mit einer Wathose direkt durch den Graben latsche?
Oder mit einem Bellyboat, oder Kajak im Graben angel?


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Gerris schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich gar keine Ufer betrete, sondern mit einer Wathose direkt durch den Graben latsche?
> Oder mit einem Bellyboat, oder Kajak im Graben angel?



Dann kommen die Jung`s mit den weißen Jacken (hinten zum schnüren)


----------



## geomujo (29. März 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Dann kommt es darauf an, was der Eigentümer des Flurstücks auf dem das Gewässer liegt sagt. Hier bei uns ist quasi alles in Staatsbesitz und unterliegt damit der Wasser und Schifffahrtsverwaltung (WSV). Das gilt meist auch für den unmittelbaren Uferbereich, der Böschung. Dennoch denken manche Anreihner, die Böschung gehört Ihnen und sperren sie unrechtmäßig ab, damit keiner neben (hinter) ihrem Grundstück langläuft - so gesehen im Oderbruch. 
 Ausnahmen bilden eigentlich nur Baggerseen, die nach Beendigung des Abbau's durchaus wieder in Staatshand zurück kommen können oder halt privatrechtlich genutzt werden (Baggerbadesee, ...). Kanäle dienen ja der Drainage - und die wurden früher für Gewöhnlich für die Allgemeinheit eingerichtet um versumpfte Landstriche überhaupt erst besiedeln zu können. Das kann aber kein Privater erledigen - das haben die damaligen Kurfürsten und Landesfürsten in Auftrag gegeben und bezahlt deren Flächen dann im Laufe der Entwicklung in Staatsbesitz übergingen.


----------



## Shura (3. April 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*



Abfälle schrieb:


> @ Shura: Das sieht gut aus, ran da!



Ja Chef : X Kommste mit? Macht zu zweit sicher mehr Gaudi =D


----------



## Abfälle (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Moin Shura. Klar, könnte man mal in Angriff nehmen. Allerdings hab ich momentan so viel um die Ohren, dass ich überhaupt nicht ans Wasser komme. Bin auch meistens mit dem Rad unterwegs und in Richtung Dove-Elbe ist es schon nen Stückchen vorallem beladen mit dem ganzen Angelzeug . Warst du noch mal an "deinen" Wettern und hast nach Fischaktivität Ausschau gehalten? Ansonsten jemand los?


----------



## Gerris (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Ich warte bis die ersten Wasserpflanzen anfangen zu wachsen.
Ein Tag Sonne macht noch keinen Sommer!


----------



## Shura (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aale in kleinen und kleinsten Gräben...*

Kein Ding, meld dich einfach wenn du Lust und Zeit hast. Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?
Ich bin auch mit dem Rad unterwegs!

War neulich noch mal dort, aber das Wasser war noch zu kalt. Jetzt soll es ja gut regnen, dann will ich Sonntag noch mal messen gehen. Fischaktivität ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Es ist auch schwer zu sagen, ob diese Graben da genug Sauerstoff haben...


----------



## Gerris (3. August 2019)

Ich hatte heute spontan Zeit und Langeweile, um mich an die Gräben in Ochsenwerder und Spadenland zu stellen.
Im Ochsenwerder Schöpfwerksgraben, gabs nur kleinste Friedfische unter 10cm. 
Interessant war der Spadenländer Deichsielgraben. Da sind mir Stichlinge an die Angel geraten.
Der Haken war wohl zu größ aber einer hat sich im zu dicken Wurm verbissen.
Dann gabs noch extrem agressive Weissfische (Was weiss ich, was für welche). Das war wie im Piranhabecken, die haben nicht nur den Wurm sondern sogar die Pose attackiert. Da ich nicht genau weiss was das für welche waren habe ich noch ein Bild davon: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
Sehr gierige Stichlinge: Ein Haken 2 Fische!


----------



## Laichzeit (3. August 2019)

Das ist ein junger Rapfen, Petri!


----------



## Gerris (4. August 2019)

Danke, vor allem für die Artbestimmung.
Ein junger Rapfen! Mein erster, den ich mit einer Angel gefangen habe!
Das erklärt auch das agressive Bissverhalten.


----------

